#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-03-26
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<gnomefreak> why do people do that crap :(
<poningru> do what?
<gnomefreak> attach crash reports to random bugs
<gnomefreak> and he said this isnt the same as the above crashes :(
<gnomefreak> i made bug 91582 master for @nsEventQueueImpl::GetYoungestActive] 
<ubotu> Malone bug 91582 in firefox "MASTER [edgy]  firefox crash [@nsEventQueueImpl::GetYoungestActive] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91582
<gnomefreak> what is the 64bit tag for auto retrace?
<hjmf> hi
<hjmf> anyone knows why apport retracing service is trying to retrace already retraced reports?
<hjmf> ie: bug 94882 and bug 95680
<gnomefreak> hjmf: are they tagged?
<gnomefreak> i just taged one not sure if one of those
<hjmf> they are tagged but not sure who did. The first bug is already a dup and the second was assigned to flash
<hjmf> bug 94882 is marked need-i386-retrace when it is already retraced :/
<ubotu> Malone bug 94882 in firefox "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed -libjavaplugin- [@JavaPluginFactory5::CreateSecureEnv]  (dup-of: 86002)" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94882
<ubotu> Malone bug 86002 in firefox "MASTER firefox crash in java [@JavaPluginFactory5::CreateSecureEnv]  [@ProxyJNIEnv] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86002
<hjmf> not a problem, but if it is done by some kind of bot it is a waste of resources
<gnomefreak> im checking atm
<hjmf> ... and bug 95680 was already retraced too
<ubotu> Malone bug 95680 in firefox "firefox crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95680
<gnomefreak> fixed
<gnomefreak> the logs doesnt say who changed tags :(
<gnomefreak> looks like someone is just randomly tagging them without reading
<hjmf> ** Tags added: need-i386-retrace < sender "Apport retracing service <apport@piware.de>"
<hjmf> I guess that is some kind of automated task
<hjmf> that's on a mail from bug 95680
<ubotu> Malone bug 95680 in firefox "firefox crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95680
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm thats bad
<gnomefreak> it shouldnt be set to auto tag bugs
<gnomefreak> who is in charge of that?
<hjmf> agree this will lead in to a mess in the trheads
<hjmf> Daniel Holbach was doing tests last weeks
<hjmf> s/weeks/week
<hjmf> also from Martin Pitt email "In the future, apport will file crash bugs with the right tag already
<hjmf> attached to it, so that the manual tagging will not be necessary any
<hjmf> more."
<hjmf> ... but those were already triaged reports...
<gnomefreak> pitti did it for the 64bit bad retraces (i guess he automated something and it caused a bit of spam it seems
<gnomefreak> im gonna mark some to see if him fixing chroot makes a difference.
<gnomefreak> if someone gets time and energy and knows how to read stacks could that person work on the bugs tagged mt-needsummary/mt-confirm
<gnomefreak> didnt we have a master for IM_get_input_context
<hjmf> b
<hjmf> gnomefreak: bug 85627
<ubotu> Malone bug 85627 in firefox "MASTER firefox crash [@ IM_get_input_context]  when watching video" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85627
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> asac: i assigned bug 48714 to you to look at
<ubotu> Malone bug 48714 in firefox ""Getting started" and "Latest Headlines" not localized." [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48714
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<asac> 2.0.0.3 has gone up
<gnomefreak> cool
<asac> for bug 48714 ... i don't know ... probably low priority
<ubotu> Malone bug 48714 in firefox ""Getting started" and "Latest Headlines" not localized." [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48714
<asac> i guess there should be a way to fix it somehow
<gnomefreak> wtf :(
<asac> we probably could use localized bookmarks.html ... which gets installed
<asac> on first run
<gnomefreak> feisty's apport wont retrace locally
<asac> i guess we should figure out how to do it on our own
<asac> e.g. with gdb + core dump
<asac> i guess hjmf knows how :)
<gnomefreak> thats only for LP retraces
<gnomefreak> cant use gdb locally iirc
<asac> ... should be possible
<hjmf> gnomefreak: just run the gdb against the coredump file with ff -dbgsym installed
<hjmf> the command was:
<hjmf> gdb -nx /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin -core CoreDump 2>&1 | tee gdb.log
<hjmf> with the uncompressed coredump file
<gnomefreak> ill see if i can do that but im doubting it due to something with the report.
<asac> hjmf: thanks!
<hjmf> and inside gdb just exec the command 'bt' iirc
<asac> can you add that to wiki?
<asac> gnomefreak: can you try?
<hjmf> asac: which wiki?
<gnomefreak> im going to
<asac> mozillateam :)
<hjmf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs
<hjmf> I meant which page :)
<asac> ah :)
<asac> somewhere in bug triaging
<asac> # MozillaTeam/Bugs/Triage/Debugging ?
<hjmf> OK I'll have to look, lets confess that I haven't read the wiki for some time
<hjmf> :)
<asac> there is no suitable place for the momemt :)
<asac> so we open a new page like above
<asac> :)
<hjmf> OK but my english sucs
<asac> it might as well deserve infos on tricks on how to retrace properly :)
<asac> hjmf: no problem ... just setup a draft
<asac> without complete sentences
<hjmf> :)
<gnomefreak> add it to the apport page :)
<asac> i think AlexLatchford or somewone will fix wording :)
<gnomefreak> we need to rework it anyway for newest apport if we ever get the hang of it
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Apport/Retrace
<asac> ok
<asac> we can add that there
<asac> and link from Triage page to it
<hjmf> OK I'll add the gdb stuff to that page
<asac> cool
<asac> if you see outdated stuff on apport in general
<asac> feel free to fix that :)
<asac> gnomefreak: what happened to the apport hooks "micro-project" ?
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Apport
<asac> is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Apport/Hooks
<asac> in a releasable state?
<asac> dfarning not here :(
<asac> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/88506
<ubotu> Malone bug 88506 in firefox "apport hook patch" [Wishlist,In progress] 
<asac> ok thats the bug
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back i have some yard work to get done so the bug spam stops for a bit :)
<hjmf> gnomefreak: have you tried apport-unpack v0.70 against edgy reports? I get an error
<gnomefreak> i just got update for it right now
<gnomefreak> any locally ran retrace on feisty apport 0.69 crashes
<hjmf> Me too, but now it can't unpack those reports, want to see if it's only me
<gnomefreak> so ill see if .70 works better
* gnomefreak gone
<asac> hmm sounds bad
<asac> broken apport-retrace
<hjmf> no it's apport-unpack
<hjmf> maybe they are focusing too much towards feisty
<hjmf> but not a big problem
<asac> ah 0.7 is broken in edgy?
<asac> ok
<hjmf> it's broken for unpacking edgy reports
<hjmf> not in edgy
<hjmf> I can do it by hand
<hjmf> it's just that I was writing the howto retrace coredumps with gdb and I noticed whilw testing on edgy crash reports
<asac> ah ok
<hjmf> ... just noticed that apt-get didn't finished to upgrade my sistem
<hjmf> apport-unpack 0.70 works as it should... my fault
<asac> cool ... just out of the box?
<gnomefreak> when someone has 30 seconds to a minute can you try to reproduce bug 66199
<ubotu> Malone bug 66199 in firefox ""Choose Helper Application" dialogue doesn't offer access to /usr/bin/" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66199
<hjmf> I can reproduce it, but is that a problem?
<hjmf> I can click left arrow twice and go to /, then select /usr/bin
<hjmf> but since in usr/bin there are hundreds of apps I guess that the best way is to type directly the path/to/the/app you want to use
<hjmf> IMHO
<gnomefreak> i didnt have to do anything i just clicked on filesystem and it gave me everything
<hjmf> for me, on top was a right arrow and home_dir, but I saw your screeshot
<hjmf> s/screeshot/screenshot
<hjmf> I'm on feisty... but I don't see where is the problem that the reporter stats
<gnomefreak> me neither
<gnomefreak> maybe pure laziness?
<hjmf> lol
<hjmf> just close it, or put in the wishlist
<gnomefreak> i might. want to have smoke first
<asac> you already see 2.0.0.3 in archive?
<gnomefreak> nope not as of 5 minutes ago
<gnomefreak> checking agaiin now. brb smoke
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> there are updates but hasnt finished runing update yet
<gnomefreak> so not sure what they are
<gnomefreak> hjmf: did you tell him to use the back arrow?
<gnomefreak> no firefox upgrades
<gnomefreak> compiz compiz-core compiz-gnome compiz-gtk compiz-plugins feisty-session-splashes gtkhtml3.8 libdecoration0 libgtkhtml3.8-15
<gnomefreak> did someone need to push it? or are you able to push it yourself?
<gnomefreak> after push to archives it should get updated within the next hour. iirc upgrades are done every hour
<asac> dunno of build state
<asac> there were problems which should be fixed by now
<asac> e.g. infrastructure problems
<gnomefreak> hmm
<gnomefreak> ill be back later im having issues keeping eyes open
<asac> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/2.0.0.3+1-0ubuntu1
<asac> i386 is built  so should be there soon
<hjmf> ... a total freeze of the system
<hjmf> back again 8(
<hjmf> ~$ find /var/crash/ -ctime -1 | wc
<hjmf>      10      10     456
<hjmf> lol 10 crash reports to upload
* hjmf thinks that wont deserve the time :)
<hjmf> one from peercast and other from beryl ...
<hjmf> which I wasn't aware that were running at all
<hjmf> time to review which applications are running in my feisty desktop and why :/
<hjmf> when did I ever installed peercast ?
* hjmf wonders!
<asac> :)
<asac> who knows
<hjmf> yes, who knows :)
<hjmf> gnomefreak: just noticed your post at bug 96544 after the upload of a second retrace
<ubotu> Malone bug 96544 in firefox "[edgy]  firefox crash [@nsCOMPtr_base::assign_with_AddRef]  [@nsCSSSelector::Reset] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96544
<gnomefreak> fixed'
<hjmf> oh ok :)
* gnomefreak goes to lay down again
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 27 Mar 04:00: MOTU | 27 Mar 16:00: Technical Board | 28 Mar 16:00: Edubuntu | 28 Mar 18:00: Xubuntu | 29 Mar 17:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 01 Apr 16:00: Marketing Team
<asac> night gnomefreak
<asac> hjmf: Bug 96571 :) has an attachment
<asac> probably it took the user some time to upload :)
<asac> ubotu: is dead?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is dead? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hjmf> asac: noticed, I've already retraced the attachment :)
<asac> ubotu: what about Bug 96571
<ubotu> Malone bug 96571 in firefox "[edgy]  firefox crash [@nsMimeTypeArray::GetMimeTypes] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96571
<asac> :)
<hjmf> afk for a while
<asac> Bug 96593
<ubotu> Malone bug 96593 in firefox "Firefox crashes on using <Alt>+left arrow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96593
<asac> what does the user claim? "... and so on"
<asac> are those his bugs?
<asac> bug 6215
<ubotu> Malone bug 6215 in libranlip "libranlip: merge new debian version" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/6215
<asac> bug 2122
<ubotu> Malone bug 2122 in soyuz "+sources should include a link to batched list of all source packages" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2122
<asac> 12385
<asac> bug 12385
<ubotu> Malone bug 12385 in firefox "Left and right arrow keys do not work correctly when entering text into text boxes" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/12385
<gnomefreak> i need to learn to set my email for bugs up :(
<gnomefreak> asac: do you have link to malone email site?
<hjmf> https://help.launchpad.net/UsingMaloneEmail
<gnomefreak> i found it and filed a test bug
<hjmf> many features didn't work for me
<hjmf> I guess that is related to lp permissions
<gnomefreak> nothing worked for me last time.
<hjmf> ie batch emails didn't work for me
<hjmf> out for dinner
<gnomefreak> to file a bug its sent to "new#bugs.launchpad.net"?
<gnomefreak> @ even
<gnomefreak> as you here?
<gnomefreak> asac: you here?
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<asac> you have to sign your mail
<asac> with gpg
<gnomefreak> the affects line in reporting a bug to LP from email should look like "affects ubuntu/mozilla-thunderbird?
<asac> with the key you have in launchpad
<gnomefreak> i sign all my emails :)
<gnomefreak> no matter what i seem to use it fails on affects
<gnomefreak> affects /distros/ubuntu/firefox
<gnomefreak> what should i replace /distros/ with?
<asac> hmm
<asac> any answer?
<asac> from malone
<gnomefreak> i keep getting failed to send
<gnomefreak> i used /ubuntu/mozilla-thunderbird im gonna try /distros/ubuntu/mozilla-thunderbird
<asac> failed to send?
<asac> sorry have not tried email interface
<asac> its just tooo spartanic for me
<asac> as i am used to debian bts mail interface
<gnomefreak> oh i thought you were using it
<asac> which is great :)
<asac> i am just replying through it
<asac> no modifications so far
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> The following packages have been kept back: firefox-dbgsym firefox-gnome-support-dbgsym
<gnomefreak> i guess waiting for firefox push?
<hjmf> omg apport 0.71 is out. Five hours afeter apport 0.70
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> bug 83422
<ubotu> Malone bug 83422 in malone "Targeting sourcepackages in distroreleases using the email interfaces crashes the email handler" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83422
<asac> firefox-dbgsym et al are in way for upgrading firefox
<asac> so remove them if you want to upgrade
<asac> new dbgsym will take a bit i guess
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> trying it again
<gnomefreak> nope still not updating
<gnomefreak> its not showing held back or anywhere
<asac> still on 2.0.0.2?
<asac> do you see 2.0.0.3 in apt-cache show firefox
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> nope
<asac> probably not yet on your mirror then
<gnomefreak> uk mirror you would think would get it first
<asac> first will be archive.ubuntu.com i guess
<gnomefreak> we will see in a few hours
<gnomefreak> thats what i got
<gnomefreak> but depending wher eyou are will depends what mirror it uses
<asac> yeah buts not there
<gnomefreak> US archive.ubuntu.com its uk
<gnomefreak> US uses
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> keeping busy with bugs?
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> i think i got most of the email crap to malone working :(
<gnomefreak> checking to see if edgys has been updated
* hjmf is gonna test apport 0.71 for feisty retraces
* hjmf is very optimistic today
<gnomefreak> will play with apport tomorrow im no longer in the mood tonight
<hjmf> :)
<hjmf> no way even in the fakechroot created by apport-chroot I get a python exception when trying to retrace
<hjmf> too late for me. see you tomorrow
<gnomefreak> night
<hjmf> good night
<gnomefreak> asac: what is Spamato extension for thunderbird? something we support?
<gnomefreak> it uses java it seems so im gonan try to rule out java before rejecting the bug.
* gnomefreak out
<asac> gnomefreak: don't think that we support Spamato ... but actually it depends
<asac> if the bug is definitly Spamato only, we might consider to reject it
<asac> otherwise probably not
<asac> interesting
<asac> Bug 89023
<ubotu> Malone bug 89023 in firefox "Update of Firefox disables PSM (not more SSL or saved passwords)" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89023
<asac> google toolbar appears to cause https/PSM probleams
<asac> can this really be the case?
<asac> ubuntu-desktop-effects <gnomefreak@ubuntu.com> ??
<asac> did you manage to update state by mail?
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^^
<asac> i think i should try it as well
<asac> launchpad is just too slow some times
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-03-27
<gnomefreak> not sure how i did that
<gnomefreak> state yes importance yes but wtf is ubuntu-desktop-effects i cant figure out
<gnomefreak> its possible since we cant see the google code it might have something in there to prevent it from using PSm but i doubt it
<gnomefreak> what was bug number of the ubuntu-desktop-effects crap?
<gnomefreak> that is my ubuntu.com email i might be using ubuntu.com for that team maybe
<gnomefreak> the google toolbar one. reporter stated if he removes it it works fine (i would almost say reject it) but eh atleast set it to low.
<gnomefreak> ok i think i like this, just have to get used to it
<gnomefreak> asac: im not real sure bug 96683 is the forceful X shutdown. if it is than apport is slower than .69
<ubotu> Malone bug 96683 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96683
<gnomefreak>  bug 96288
<ubotu> Malone bug 96288 in firefox "unexpected shutdown" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96288
<gnomefreak> i dont think the crash report is the same as the bug :(
<gnomefreak> asac: looks like you were correct about bug 96683 but you would have to review it
<ubotu> Malone bug 96683 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96683
<Admiral_Chicago> hello all
<Admiral_Chicago> who is the person with a PPC machine
<Admiral_Chicago> Alexander S?
<Admiral_Chicago> whomever it is, please see bug #95591
<ubotu> Malone bug 95591 in firefox "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed PPC" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95591
<gnomefreak> is it feisty?
<asac> apparently hung in NEW
<gnomefreak> asac: look at bug 58454 should that go to us or mozilla it team?
<ubotu> Malone bug 58454 in mozilla-thunderbird "bad accel in .it localization" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58454
<asac> gnomefreak: probably .... if its a bug at all
<asac> Ctrl-A works?
<gnomefreak> dont know i dont use it locals
<asac> mt-needtestcase then :)
<asac> mt-needtester then :)
<asac> :)
<asac> sorry mistyped
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> reopened
<gnomefreak> fx 2.0.0.3 is stuck in NEW?
<asac> i think so
<asac> firefox-libthai
<asac> is new package shipped from source
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhhhh
<gnomefreak> thats not good
<asac> at least it would explain it :)
<gnomefreak> agreed
<gnomefreak> did you ping archive admins to push it?
<gnomefreak> dpkg is borked
<asac> i pinged ... will do so again in a few minutes :
<gnomefreak> i just filed bug on dpkg
<gnomefreak> core util you would this it would work this close to release
<asac> what?
<gnomefreak> if you have dpkg fail during say upgrades than run sudo dpkg --configure -a it returns dpkg unknown -o
<gnomefreak> bug 96939
<ubotu> Malone bug 96939 in dpkg "dpkg in feisty doesnt work properly after dpkg fails on updates/installing apps." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96939
<asac> gnomefreak: reproducible?
<gnomefreak> it was told to me yesterday but i dismissed it as a screw up on user part but since it happened to me than i knoew it was dpkg
<asac> bug 93502
<ubotu> Malone bug 93502 in firefox "Default bookmarks link to invalid wiki frontpage address" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93502
<gnomefreak> asac: its redirected
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=show&redirect=FrontPage
<gnomefreak> that i would say is fine for feisty but could be fixed for feisty+1 IMO
<gnomefreak> maybe instead of redirect send it to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home
<asac> i send it to wiki.ubuntu.com directlry
<asac> i send it to wiki.ubuntu.com directly
<asac> now
<gnomefreak> same page
<gnomefreak> ill be back soon have to run to store
<asac> k
<asac> k we can dupe bug 91758 now that CoreDump.gz is broken
<ubotu> Malone bug 91758 in firefox "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed x86_64 [@gtk_style_realize] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91758
<asac> i just wanted to use it to compare stacktrace from apport service with the one included in reporters one
<asac> sad
<asac> cool 2.0.0.3 is finally rolled-out
<asac> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/2.0.0.3+1-0ubuntu1
<asac> i guess bug 72018 is indeed the "most duped bug" in launchpad :)
<ubotu> Malone bug 72018 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsFilePicker::Show] " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018
<hjmf> good, firefox 2.0.0.3 apt-get-ting right now :)
<asac> great :)
<hjmf> Firefox/2.0.0.3 (Ubuntu-feisty) :D
<hjmf> ... now I'll have to modify a bit my retrace script to handle 2.0.0.2 vs 2.0.0.3 crashes
<hjmf> hopefully there won't be too much 0.3 crashes
* gnomefreak found new edgy crash. atleast one i havent seen before
<gnomefreak> hjmf: there will. .3 only fixed security items
<hjmf> it was just a hope :)
<gnomefreak> i guess i should check the 3 bugs he talked about :(
<gnomefreak> bug 6215
<ubotu> Malone bug 6215 in libranlip "libranlip: merge new debian version" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/6215
<gnomefreak> wtf is he talking about
<gnomefreak> bug 16215
<ubotu> Malone bug 16215 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Problem with USB2 storage devices, repeated kernel messages" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/16215
<gnomefreak> doesnt make any sense at all
<gnomefreak> bug 12385
<ubotu> Malone bug 12385 in firefox "Left and right arrow keys do not work correctly when entering text into text boxes" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/12385
<gnomefreak> ok bug 96593 is in need of summary when you get time
<ubotu> Malone bug 96593 in firefox "Firefox crashes on using <Alt>+left arrow" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96593
<gnomefreak> asac: 2.0.0.3 hit servers :) ty
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> have fun ;)
<asac> maybe performance problems should be improved
<gnomefreak> it wouldnt happen to fix bug 72018?
<ubotu> Malone bug 72018 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsFilePicker::Show] " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018
<hjmf> gnomefreak: keep a copy of firefox-dbgsym_2.0.0.2+1-0ubuntu1_i386.ddeb before it gets rid of the servers
<asac> anyone can do better than retracer on Bug 96960
<gnomefreak> ill look asap
<gnomefreak> bug 96960
<asac> gnomefreak: i doesn't ... its because the patch I have might break other plugins I am not aware of
<ubotu> Malone bug 96960 in firefox "firefox crash" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96960
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> we need a good testing community to fix this on our own
<gnomefreak> will ubuntu/mozilla allow us to patch it?
<asac> for ubuntu ... i am the one to decide :)
<asac> for mozilla ... they are pretty happy about us ... however, I guess they will not be happy unless we a) have tested this with all relevant plugins
<gnomefreak> asac: on bug 96960 you wont get a better retrace. we have no -dbg -dbgsym for flashplugins
<ubotu> Malone bug 96960 in firefox "firefox crash" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96960
<asac> and b) we/they understand what is going on
<gnomefreak> well we have users from over 100 bugs to test it :)
<asac> however ... we are official beta tester for thai patch :) ... so maybe they would say, ok to the plugin patch
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... but i know that it fixes the crash they have
<asac> but i don't know if it crashes users that have previously not strikken by that bug
<gnomefreak> ah good point
<asac> anyway ... even if we don't get this in feisty ... we should definitly try to setup such a testing pool
<gnomefreak> agreed
<asac> would be a good start if everyone in mozillateam could add what plugins they use to the wiki
<asac> so we know what can be tested within
<asac> the team
<asac> makes no sense to call for a big testing (e.g. in forums)
<asac> if we haven't done basic QA before
* gnomefreak doesnt use any really but flash and java. the rest i use only for testing
<asac> if things just break hard ... users might be distractd from testing for us in future again
<asac> you use totem as well i guess
<asac> :)
<asac> so we already have three :)
<asac> i use gnash
<asac> four
<asac> + totem
<gnomefreak> agreed. keep it inside the team for a bit utill we can say its fairly safe
<asac> yeah ... maybe we need to call for brave testers to join the team
<gnomefreak> maybe set up a testing wiki?
<asac> if we are not enough ... or brave enough :)
<gnomefreak> i would needd to set up another edgy chroot before i can test it
<asac> hmmm imo wiki pages won't bring users to us :)
<asac> would be ok to check by following a testplan
<gnomefreak> asac: no i mean for the plugins list you want
<asac> ah
<asac> sure
<asac> definitly
<asac> MOzillaTeam/QA
<asac> or something
<asac> i will add test-plans for testing security releases as well
<gnomefreak> that sounds good to me.
* hjmf steps in and says +1 
<gnomefreak> maybe something like "if you want to test mozilla products please see #ubuntu-mozillateam" this way we dont have people testing our products that just says it crashes screw this crap
<asac> in a perfect world we would even test a good bunch of plugins for every upload
<asac> yeah ... i think maybe a forum post like that would help
<gnomefreak> im working on resetting up my planet blog stuff so i can blog about it
<asac> "we want to extend our pre-release testing community" if you want to help and feel brave join us for instructions :)
<gnomefreak> who do we get to do wiki? maybe add it to meeting agenda for next week?
<asac> lets file a bug :)
<asac> to track this ;)
<gnomefreak> what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> track this on LP?
<asac> i mean ... my workflow is already pretty ad-hoc
<asac> yeah :) ... maybe not so good idea :)
<asac> however its more like ... i want to track todos somehow :)
<asac> otherwise I will forget
<asac> i forget everything if i get a bunch of work in my face
<asac> and afterwards only the most important things come back alone :)
<hjmf> though I'm not used to use plugins (I'm quite a boring web surfer), though in the retracing chroots I'm sure that I have installed all of them. So I'll be able to test as much as you might want from inside the chroots  :)
<asac> hjmf: all?
<asac> can you paste a list?
<asac> at best directly to wiki :)
<gnomefreak> that would be nice if we could set up a server for todos (Lp maybe) and that way team can add things and if someone does them they can pull it
<asac> wait a second i set the basic page up
<asac> gnomefreak: exactly
<gnomefreak> hjmf: a list of your chroot plugins would be good for us retracers
<asac> however ... don't think that firefox or any other product would be suitable
<gnomefreak> no and not sure LP will let us track something like that
<gnomefreak> ok i might lock up so please be patient
<hjmf> just checked my feisty chroot and the list is quite long
<asac> hjmf: thats good :)
<gnomefreak> long is good :)
<gnomefreak> i need to be shot
<hjmf> mplayerplug-in, Helix DNA Plugin, Kaffeine Starter Plugin, and so on
<gnomefreak> i was just thinking lets make a meta package for edgy-retraces (popular packages you will need to run retraces)
<hjmf> all from ubuntu packages, but might test third party ones
<hjmf> as well
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/QA
<asac> maybe add your list there ... i will reformat and you'll see how this works out :)
<hjmf> OK give me a minute
<asac> e.g. add a list of Extension-Name / package-name (if applicable) ... or how to download
<asac> then we need a page to test each extension
<asac> :)
<asac> a simple url would help
* gnomefreak backing up /home before this bs happens again
<asac> and some kind extra info: e.g. if you have mplayer + totem you need to uninstall totem to test mplayer
<gnomefreak> does this mean anything to anyone? SIGSEGV_oldact ()
<hjmf> Created a list of the ones that are loaded to firefox in my feisty chroot
<hjmf> with the package that provides each
<hjmf> bold chars added :)
<hjmf> I'm very bad on wikis
<hjmf> gonna review my edgy chroot
* asac looking
<asac> hjmf: you can add a link that triggers each plugin?
<asac> i have no idea about some of them
<asac> movies i can do
<asac> java too i guess
<gnomefreak> cant figure out how to mount USB stick as root :(
<hjmf> yes, I'll do (I have no idea of what are most of them)
<asac> :)
<asac> DNA plugin is the best
<hjmf> Oh! on edgy I have some more 8)
<asac> even better
<asac> SIGSEGV_oldact ... guess its some kind of signal handler implementation
<asac> where is it?
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^^
<gnomefreak> thats really all i get :(
<gnomefreak> bug 81528
<ubotu> Malone bug 81528 in firefox "iTunes (Apple) website crashes Firefox" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81528
<asac> ah
<gnomefreak> both peoples are the same
<gnomefreak> i uploaded stack and thread of one of the users so far
<asac> can we reproduce?
<asac> e.g. if totem is on site ... its probably theme crash
<asac> e.g. visit website ... change pages a few times
<asac> change theme
<asac> should crash
<asac> visit website -> some page with media content on it
<gnomefreak> i will try to reproduce
<asac> crazy
<asac> grand paradiso just crash visiting
<asac> itunes
<asac> oh
<gnomefreak> i need to figure out how to mount USB stick first as root
<asac> yeah
<asac> crashes on visiting
<asac> damn
<asac> http://www.apple.com/itunes/
<asac> crashes for you too?
<asac> hjmf: gnomefreak ^^
<hjmf> testing
<asac> test with totem as well please
<gnomefreak> testing
<gnomefreak> i need .mov plugin for totem any ideas?
<asac> so it doesn't crash?
<asac> i need it as well but it crashes
<gnomefreak> just opening doesnt crash it in .0.0.3
<gnomefreak> mplayer should play it but totem would be better to test with. this is feisty i will try with edgy in a minute
<asac> ok i have a self-patched totem ... lets see whathappens if i downgrade
<gnomefreak> theme crash in feisty
<gnomefreak> changed theme and poof
<asac> ok ... thats a different thing :)
<asac> of course a valid crash ... but nothing new :)
<asac> but you could play?
<gnomefreak> nope
<hjmf> doesn't crash ; but I couldn't play directly
<hjmf> I had to open totem url to view it
<gnomefreak> it shows up if you reload page than if you click replay it will go black
<asac> ok crash was due to borked totem here
<gnomefreak> i didnt get anything in crash report
<asac> gnomefreak: yes ... those are standard symptoms of gtk_style_realize
<asac> gnomefreak: try reproduce with
<gnomefreak> we need a testcase on it to be honest
<asac> firefox -g
<asac> run
<gnomefreak> feisty?
<asac> just manual debugging
<asac> if you doubt that its gtk_style_realize of course :)
<hjmf> I cant get a direct play on the page
<gnomefreak> firefox-dbg was not installed :(
<gnomefreak> hjmf: its .mov you wont its a highly restricted format
<gnomefreak> w32codecs might and mplayer might
<gnomefreak> give me some time installing -dbg and it takes forever
<hjmf> but I can play it with totem
<asac> me too ... lets test totem-xine
<hjmf> it's the totem plugin what doesnt work
<hjmf> gonna check in edgy
<asac> i am on edgy
<asac> plays with totem-gstreamer
<asac> and with totem-xine as well
<hjmf> on edgy it plays
<hjmf> ... directly on the page
<asac> gnomefreak: i get no theme crash here
<asac> on edgy
<gnomefreak> i do on feisty
<asac> but wait :) ... maybe my ffox is patched :)
<gnomefreak> will get you bt
<asac> yes please
<asac> what setup? totem-xine? or totem-gstreamer?
<gnomefreak> xine
<asac> so you got a bt ?
<gnomefreak> im still downloading -dbg
<gnomefreak> for 2.0.0.3
<gnomefreak> it didnt update it because -dbgsym had to be removed to upgrade and -dbgsym took place of -dbg
<asac> ah 2.0.0.3 has new feature: "Help -> Report a bug..."
<gnomefreak> IMHO a shitty set up on that with -dbgsym taking place of -dbg but hindering upgrades
<asac> does it work for you?
<gnomefreak> dont know yet
<asac> :)
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> system>report a problem does :)
<gnomefreak> yes apport starts up
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> it loading bug report page for LP
<asac> yes
<asac> thats fine
<asac> we should get additional info attached about setup then
<asac> i think we should definitly try to get apport hooks into feisty
<asac> still don't know the state
<asac> dfarning has disappeared :)
<gnomefreak> last time i saw him he was approved membership
<gnomefreak> i feel like a stupid ass :(
<gnomefreak> there has to be a way to mount this POS as root so i can change permissions
<asac> POS?
<hjmf> ... list of 13 plugins wrote at MozillaTeam/QA
<asac> good
<asac> we have testpages for them?
<hjmf> ... meant https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/QA
<hjmf> I just have to figure out some links and done
<gnomefreak> POS ==  piece of shit
<asac> ah
<asac> :)
<asac> yeah shit is not mountable in a decent fashion
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> i can only mount it as read only
<gnomefreak> i need to mount it read and write
<asac> what fs?
<gnomefreak> not sure
<asac> what does mount say?
<asac> e.g. mount
<gnomefreak> alot
<asac> in cmdline
<gnomefreak> ill pastebin it
<asac> na ... just the line for that mount :)
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.ca/412219
<gnomefreak> not sure i had it mounted at that time hold on a sec
<gnomefreak> /dev/sdd1 on /media/LEXAR type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077)
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> still not mounted as root
<asac> as uid=1000 obviously
<asac> why would you want to mound as root?
<gnomefreak> so i can delete things from it
<gnomefreak> and move things from it to ~/
<asac> ls -la /media/LEXAR/
<asac> ?
<asac> e.g. what permissions/owners
<asac> you mount it as uid 1000 ... so user with that id should be able to write
<Admiral_Chicago> that would be the first user ever created
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.ca/412225
<gnomefreak> a bunch see link
<Admiral_Chicago> bbl, have to rest
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: bye
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak == only users created
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: btw, you have a PPC machine for retracing
<asac> no ... we just have
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: just tag it
<asac> need-ppc-retrace
<asac> before that i could log in and do it manually
<gnomefreak> use that tag :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i have, been waiting for them to come through
<asac> but i cannot tweak the procedure, so now need-ppc-retrace is the only thing we havbe
<asac> yeah ... probably some hick-ups
<Admiral_Chicago> doesn't seem like there will be heavy development in that area
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: i think the ppc retracer part died i was gonna ping pitti when i got time
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: there is devleopment going on ... I guess pitti will not stop until it works
<asac> of course obviously he cannot dedicate 100% of this time for this
<asac> or do you mean ppc?
<asac> ppc will be dropped at some point afaik
<gnomefreak> ok i can move things from one to another but still cant delete items from stick
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: take your time. there seems to be a discrepency, one wiki page says need-ppc-retrace, the other says need-powerpc-retrace
<gnomefreak> ppc is still in feisty?
<gnomefreak> its powerpc afaik but i will ping him or daniel
<Admiral_Chicago> there are packages for PPC afaik
<asac> really?
<asac> on ubuntu-devel maillist pitti told need-ppc-retrace
<asac> but maybe this has changed now :)
<Admiral_Chicago> yea, one of the channel I was in said they are still ppc.
<asac> packages still build
<asac> don't know if supported
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: right, maybe the bugs pages has it wrong...
<Admiral_Chicago> me neither.
<Admiral_Chicago> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Tags
<Admiral_Chicago> the apport page says need-ppc-retrace
<Admiral_Chicago> I've looked at pages that have both, neither seems have a retrace with it
<gnomefreak> 12:00 <      gnomefreak > pitti: is need-powerpc-retrtace down?
<gnomefreak> 12:00 <           pitti > gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> 12:01 <           pitti > gnomefreak: it hanged in dpkg --unpack for  godknowshowlong
<gnomefreak> 12:01 <      gnomefreak > ah ok and that is right tag right?
<gnomefreak> 12:01 <           pitti > gnomefreak: I stopped it and I rebuild it with the  latest fixes as we speak
<gnomefreak> 12:01 <           pitti > gnomefreak: need-ppc-retrace
<gnomefreak> 12:01 <      gnomefreak > ah ok
<gnomefreak> 12:01 <           pitti > gnomefreak: we just had the same discussion with  seb128 in #u-desktop
<gnomefreak> looks like powerpc won the toss up
<asac> good
<asac> maybe someone should update BugSquad/Tags wiki then
<gnomefreak> wait a minute i might be reading that wrong
<gnomefreak> 12:02 <           pitti > ok, then let me remove the 'transform dpkg  --architecture powerpc to ppc' special case and use  powerpc
<asac> lets try
<gnomefreak> does that mean its ppc with speicial case of powerpc?
<asac> we have two ppc bugs?
<asac> we can set independently?
<gnomefreak> we have a few atleast
<gnomefreak> doesnt matter its still down for a while
<asac> when did pitti tell that ?
<asac> whatelse did he say?
<asac> i think i should join ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> we are talking in -devel
<gnomefreak> im not in -desktop
<gnomefreak> tag the powerpc
<gnomefreak> need-powerpc-retrace
<gnomefreak> ok lets see if i get a backtrace
<asac> have you tried?
<asac> should be easy to find
<gnomefreak> did you look at the permissions link above? it seems i can do anything but remove/delete them from usb
<gnomefreak> asac: retracer is down
<asac> still?
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> afaik
<asac> but setting tags won't hurt i guess
<Admiral_Chicago> so we are using need-powerpc-retrace ?
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: yes
<hjmf> back again
<Admiral_Chicago> is there a ppc case? is that special or does that just link to ppc?
<hjmf> <asac wrote>  we have testpages for them?
<hjmf> about the plugins wiki page, what do you meant?
<hjmf> a wiki page for each one?
<gnomefreak> you have got to be kidding me :(
<gnomefreak> again fails to crash with firefox -g
<gnomefreak> wtf
<gnomefreak> trying in edgy
<gnomefreak> its back up
<gnomefreak> retracer for macs are up :)
<asac> gnomefreak: can you still reproduce itunes crash at all?
<gnomefreak> yes in feisty just not using gdb :( im working on edgy atm
<hjmf> asac: tell me if you want me to do something else on page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/QA
<asac> yes wait a sec
<asac> yeah .... i ment links to sites where you can test that plugin
<asac> e.g. content is on that site :)
<asac> otherwise looks fine
<hjmf> I guess I don't understand, give me an example.
<asac> yeah :)
<hjmf> ie a new wiki page for each plugin
<hjmf> maybe
<asac> no
<hjmf> k
<asac> for now it would be enough if we have
<asac> one link to a page that has content that triggers a plugin
<asac> e.g. http://www.apple.com/itunes
<asac> for movies
<asac> :)
<hjmf> ah ok
<asac> so you can just click on that page
<asac> and the plugin gets started
<asac> i will weave some general things around that ... e.g. how to visit that site, what to do (e.g. reload) etc.
<gnomefreak> i cant get it to crash at all in gdb i will try without it and see what trace i get.
<asac> hmmm heisenbug ... goes away if you try to look :)
<asac> but please verify
<asac> i couldn't get theme crash here
<asac> on edgy of course
<asac> latest (not-yet pushed) security update
<asac> 2.0.0.3 ... so should be more or less the same then feisty
<hjmf> asac:  something like the entry on Totem 2.18.0 plugin
<hjmf> ?
<asac> yeah
<asac> for now just one url would be enough
<hjmf> ok
<gnomefreak> with edgy i can play the .mov its using vlc and not crashing with theme change or not
<hjmf> I'll be filling that page as I get those links (maybe from reporters feed back)
<gnomefreak> cant crash it now in feisty maybe it was just dumb luck
<asac> hjmf: cool
* asac is out for half an hour or so
* gnomefreak has to go out im just gonna try a thing or 2 first
<hjmf> asac: http://www.apple.com/trailers/fox_atomic/28weekslater/medium.html plays rightly
<hjmf> totem plugin
<asac> yes it does
<asac> why?
<hjmf> no idea, it's the same kind of format .mov and the same site
<hjmf> tested because of bug 97045
<ubotu> Malone bug 97045 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97045
<asac> what time is it at pacific right now?
<asac> @time
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: March 27 2007, 17:29:07 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 2 hours 30 minutes
<asac> :)
<asac> @time PST
<asac> @time Pacifi
<asac> @time Pacific
<ubotu> Current time in Canada/Pacific: March 27 2007, 09:29:17 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 2 hours 30 minutes
<asac> @time Eastern
<ubotu> Current time in Canada/Eastern: March 27 2007, 13:30:37 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 2 hours 29 minutes
<asac> @time berlin
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Berlin: March 27 2007, 19:30:51 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 2 hours 29 minutes
<asac> works
<asac> btw, why was ubugtu renamed?
<asac> ubotu: ?
<asac> oh probably ubugtu was for bugs only ... which ubotu took over as well
<hjmf> really curious, now I can see any video in apple.com
<hjmf> I promise that I haven't touch anything
<hjmf> ... and it's the same session
<asac> yeah totem hangs from time to time
<asac> might as well not work after reload
<asac> usually it works on first try
<asac> but have seen that it didn't
<asac> as well
<hjmf> just surprised me :)
<asac> imo its a dbus thing
<asac> e.g. totem forks out the player to a new process
<asac> and sends commands to that process through dbus
<asac> which no other plugin does
<asac> i have the feeling that fails or take some time to find the process ... and things fail completely
<hjmf> /usr/lib/totem/totem-plugin-viewer --plugin-type narrowspace --user-agent Mozilla/....
<hjmf> ps output when works
<asac> yes .... those processes keeep hanging around
<asac> you see more than one of those?
<asac> http://www.apple.com/getamac/ads/
<asac> if you switch between movies on that page
<asac> you see what i mean
<asac> /usr/lib/totem/totem-plugin-viewer are not properly killed
<hjmf> just one, but now doesn't play though it is reporter on ps
<asac> hmm
<asac> yes .... probably its the old process
<hjmf> nope, now two as you said
<asac> maybe try observe
<hjmf> one plays right and the other is in black
<asac> you try multiple at once?
<asac> or just by switching?
<hjmf> yes, it's as you said, one for each play
<hjmf> one ps process for each play
<asac> good ... but on the other page they don't accumulate like that?
<asac> e.g. by pressing reload?
<hjmf> I'll try again
<hjmf> on a reload the same process still as it was
<asac> same process id?
<asac> but works?
<hjmf> nope, my fault, it gets another pid
<asac> ok
<asac> but fails?
<asac> or works?
<asac> anything special if it fails?
<hjmf> works on most of them
<hjmf> fails on some
<hjmf> but nothing special
<hjmf> just don't play
<asac> and process is there with new pid?
<hjmf> the process is called
<hjmf> and gets *older* as if it were playing
<hjmf> were/was
<asac> hmm ... so two different bugs ... doesn't play + doesn't get killed
<asac> i think we get restyle bug if it doesn't get killed
<hjmf> no it gets killed if I close the page, maybe I didn't explain right
<asac> yes ... i think i understood
<asac> its properly killed for your initial page
<asac> while its not for apple .../ads
<hjmf> yes
<asac> if you just visit initial page it shouldn't crash on retheme
<asac> while it does on /ads
<hjmf> I'm trying to force a crash to see what happens, but I'm unable :)
<hjmf> asac: first 2.0.0.3 crash bug 97074 Taking to retrace
<ubotu> Malone bug 97074 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97074
<asac> hjmf: lets see :)
<asac> hjmf: probably its crash on instant X shutdown
<asac> as usualy
<asac> or?
<asac> hmm
<hjmf> already retraced, but I'm gonna do some tests before uploading the retrace
<asac> bad retrace?
<hjmf> libnss3-dbgsym libnspr4-dbgsym are in your repo or in pitti's
<hjmf> ?
<hjmf> some unresolved symbols
<asac> no
<asac> not yet generated
<asac> you know howto create on your own?
<hjmf> no, but I've located pitti's ones
<asac> ah ok
<hjmf> though I have to force them
<hjmf> because of version complaint
<hjmf> asac: is there a link to learn howto create dbgsym packages?
<hjmf> not a good retrace, http://librarian.launchpad.net/6998668/%3Cfdopen%3E
<asac> its simple
<asac> install pkg-create-dbgsym
<asac> then build ffox like
<asac> DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=noopt dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<asac> this will produce dbgsym automagically
<asac> crash on instant  X shutdown is tackled in firefox 3
<asac> OSPI-006a
<asac> http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=pI03pN79HP0uaNF4AzdeYTw
<asac> though "At risk"
<hjmf> thank you
<hjmf> I understand that it might work as well for other packages, right?
<asac> fo rall that support
<asac> DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=noopt
<asac> e.g thunderbird is still buggy
<asac> in this regards
<hjmf> k, I will try to build something just to learn when I'll have some time
<hjmf> :)
<hjmf> on bug 97088 reporter claims "while the automatic bug report was finishing it opened a browser with a invalid url" and attach this screenshot
<ubotu> Malone bug 97088 in firefox "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed [@js_FinalizeStringRT] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97088
<hjmf> http://librarian.launchpad.net/6998873/bug_firefox_ubuntu.png
<hjmf> Two bugs reported from 0.3, both have the same cause and the same retraced stacktrace. But what bothers me both have a bunch of unretraced symbols
<hjmf> maybe because what caused them
<hjmf> dunno (of course) :)
<hjmf> bugs are: bug 97089 and bug 97074
<ubotu> Malone bug 97089 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97089
<ubotu> Malone bug 97074 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97074
<hjmf> hopefully is not a problem on 0.3 retraces
<asac> hmm
<asac> hjmf: where did you get the png from?
<hjmf> asac: bug 97088
<ubotu> Malone bug 97088 in firefox "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed [@js_FinalizeStringRT] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97088
<asac> looks like about a wrong url bug?
<asac> not a crash
<asac> ah ok ... the url thing is known
<asac> so nevermind
<asac> bug 97089 is colorzilla
<ubotu> Malone bug 97089 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97089
<asac> #26 0xb7e95d96 in nsNativeComponentLoader::SelfRegisterDll (this=0x808a7e0, dll=0x818fda8,
<asac>     registryLocation=0x83f3048 "abs:/home/gerrit/.mozilla/firefox/j7ch377q.default/extensions/{6AC85730-7D0F-4de0-B3FA-21142DD85326}/components/ColorZilla.dll", deferred=0) at nsNativeComponentLoader.cpp:421
<asac> 	res2 = <value optimized out>
<asac> 	res = 0
<asac> 	serviceMgr = {<nsCOMPtr_base> = {mRawPtr = 0x808a3b4}, <No data fields>}
<asac> 	fs = {<nsCOMPtr_base> = {mRawPtr = 0x81900e8}, <No data fields>}
<asac> 	mobj = {<nsCOMPtr_base> = {mRawPtr = 0x818fd58}, <No data fields>}
<asac> #27 0xb7e96c7a in nsNativeComponentLoader::AutoRegisterComponent (this=0x808a7e0, when=0, component=0x81900e8, registered=0xbfea4268)
<asac> same for bug 97074
<ubotu> Malone bug 97074 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97074
<asac> bug 97088 is most likely dupe: "crash on instant X shutdown"
<ubotu> Malone bug 97088 in firefox "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed [@js_FinalizeStringRT] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97088
<asac> so all old dups :)
<asac> no regression ;)
<asac> fine
<gnomefreak> asac: how do we handle enigmail?
<gnomefreak> security releases
<gnomefreak> 06/03/2007 Important Security fix for Enigmail. A security bug detected by Core Security Technologies has been fixed in Enigmail v0.94.3.
<gnomefreak> the date kind of bothers me
<gnomefreak> since enigmail is built with TB is why i ask how we handle that
<gnomefreak> bug 97011
<ubotu> Malone bug 97011 in enigmail "Security fix in 0.94.3" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97011
<hjmf> then both collorzilla crashes? the unretraced stuff comes from that plugin? then marking as dups of colorzilla master :)
<asac> probably :)
<hjmf> checked, are the same retrace that the one on bug 85382
<ubotu> Malone bug 85382 in firefox "MASTER firefox crashed - colorzilla - [@nsNativeComponentLoader::AutoRegisterComponent] " [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85382
<hjmf> good night lads
<asac> gnomefreak: that one does not apply
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> but since security press is confusing we should nevertheless update it for feisty
<gnomefreak> reject it due to?
<asac> it was fixed in gnupg update
<asac> not an enigmail bug ... but gnupg ... and latest gnupg ships the fix
<asac> enigmail just contains workaround in case gnupg is not fixed
<asac> as well as som UI improvements for new gnupg error messages due to this problem
<gnomefreak> ok will comment
<gnomefreak> is LP down?
<gnomefreak> ok screw it ill comment later on it Lp is down atm
<asac> k
<asac> bug 12
<asac> looks like down
* gnomefreak talking to the LP guys
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> the guy that was checking it just got kicked off line or closed irc
<gnomefreak> ill be back later ;)
<asac> people just don't understand
<asac> > I am having the same problem. Happens both with Firefox and Opera.
<asac> > -- Firefox crash https://launchpad.net/bugs/24728
<asac> Please file a  seperate bug and attach the full crash report. This bug
<asac> has enough crashreports that are not the same as one another.
<asac> so what does he do?
<asac> simple
<asac> Here is my crash report if it helps any.
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> ** Attachment added: "Crash Report"
<asac>    http://librarian.launchpad.net/6999272/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash
<asac> --
<asac> Firefox crash
<gnomefreak> moron
<asac> https://launchpad.net/bugs/24728
<asac> i think you should use please file a new bug
<gnomefreak> asac: if you remind me ill file a bug for him
<asac> instead of separate
<asac> use new
<asac> more simple
<asac> na ... forget it
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> people that file against 24728
<asac> are not worth to be taken care of
<asac> we did this already for those who initially did
<asac> now its just too late
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> some just have to sink
<asac> so what is that bug about?
<asac> it has not master et al
<asac> i think we should just reject it
<asac> this is a sinking bug :)
<asac> MOST WANTED TESTCASE: IA__gtk_style_apply_default_background
<gnomefreak> do we have a stable testcase for that crash?
<gnomefreak> there fixed
<asac> what?
<asac> how can it be MOST WANTED if we have it :)
<gnomefreak> oh testcase i though you said tester :(
<gnomefreak> sorry been a long day
* gnomefreak might work on bugs tomorrow today is shot and im wore out
<gnomefreak> if anyone needs anything ping me ill get back to you asap
<asac> sure
<asac> night!
<gnomefreak> night
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-03-28
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, anyone to test a bug?
<Admiral_Chicago> ignore that, my fault really
<gnomefreak> asac: are people that really frigging stupid :( see bug 24728 for more info
<ubotu> Malone bug 24728 in firefox "Firefox crash  [NO NEW CRASH REPORTS] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/24728
<asac> bug 71131
<ubotu> Malone bug 71131 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird crashes if you change Gnome theme while it is running" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71131
<asac> interesting
<asac> probably no totem in there ;)
* asac lunch
* asac lunch for real :)
<gnomefreak> maybe they had a tab open in firefox playing a video. since ff and tb use same (gtk) maybe both crashed?
* gnomefreak still sleeping so that might not make much sense
<gnomefreak> asac: is it safe to reject bug 97429
<ubotu> Malone bug 97429 in firefox "Login hangs for Kodak Firefox plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97429
<asac> hmm
<asac> can we reproduce?
<asac> or get that plugin from somewhere?
<gnomefreak> i dont know. i guess ill try
<gnomefreak> he gives link in bug.
<gnomefreak> but not sure if somehting in 2.0 changed or the extenstion was updated wrong
* gnomefreak has easyshare cam but never used the easyshare site
<gnomefreak> i was able to log in fine
<gnomefreak> oh damn nvm im on feisty
<gnomefreak> checking edgy
<gnomefreak> feistys log in was much faster
<gnomefreak> ill be back when i get back ill see it
<gnomefreak> ok im gonna assign this bug to me for a bit i want to test a few things.
<gnomefreak> building a chroot for a fully updated edgy so i dont lose the retrace chroot packages
<gnomefreak> asac: im merging the bzr branch now. if there is updates can i just build it or do i need to remove the trunk build first?
<gnomefreak> nvm it looks like merge applies the new stuff
<asac> merge?
<asac> ah
<asac> i think so
<asac> it has changed
<asac> i removed the tarball
<asac> you can rebuild tarball before building:
<asac> ./debian/rules neworig
<asac> this will checkout cvs
<asac> it uses date that is encoded in changelog version
<asac> so if you want something newer, add a changelog version and adapt state
<asac> adapt date
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> All changes applied successfully.
<gnomefreak> does that mean it was applied to mine or to the trunk source on branch?
<gnomefreak> ah ok merging updated changelog to todays date with "update upstream cvs" so i just rebuild and it should overwrite the one now.
<asac> ?
<asac> what revision do you have in
<asac> # bzr info
<asac> Branch history:
<asac>          6 revisions
<asac>          6 days old
<asac>    first revision: Wed 2007-03-21 18:21:15 +0100
<asac>   latest revision: Wed 2007-03-28 12:14:56 +0200
<asac> Revision store:
<asac>          6 revisions
<asac>      33562 KiB
<asac> 1: is the tarball gone (should be!) ?
<asac> did you run
<asac> ./debian/rules neworig
<asac> to produce a new tarball?
<asac> did it work?
<gnomefreak> the tar never changed dates
<asac> the tarball was removed
<asac> it should be gone
<gnomefreak> not yet its seems bzr and apt-get update seem to be killing badnwidth
<asac> i think bzr updated properly
<gnomefreak> firefox-2.99+1-3.0a.20070201.tar.bz2.cdbs-config_list
<asac> e.g. its finished
<asac> thats not the tarball :)
<gnomefreak> was left so maybe the tar was gone
<asac> yeah
<asac> nur run ./debian/rules neworig
<asac> now
<asac> that should take a while
<asac> if its done you should be able to build as usualy
<asac> what version did you choose in changelog?
<gnomefreak> that builds new tar than i need to build it than install it?
<gnomefreak> i didnt choose one but i saw the latest one it was todays update
<asac> yes
<asac> right
<asac> you can keep it
<asac> you don't need to update changelog then
<asac> neworig will automatically bring you the tarball of today
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> i will do it as soon as i get chroot set up
<asac> though state of today has some caret regressions ... so not usable when editing wikis :)
<gnomefreak> cant use trunk to edit wikis?
<gnomefreak> thats a hell of a regression (what did it lose)
<asac> did not loose anything
<asac> just rewrite ongoing
<asac> should be shaken out in a few days or so
<asac> you can edit wikis :)
<asac> just give it a try
<asac> its just a bit cumbersome :)
<gnomefreak> ok i will
<asac> trunk has huge changes of layout/gecko engines ongoing ... so this is expected
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> maybe I should use the "minefield" branding :) ... at least if you build from bzr ;)
<asac> so people know "this is bleeding edge ... this is dangerous" :)
<asac> hjmf: maybe we should make it ieven easier for users to retrace themselves?
<asac> apport-unpack /var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash
<asac> some/tmp_dir/
<asac> e.g. by
<asac> making a script out of this :)
<gnomefreak> do we want users to retrace thier own crashes?
<asac> if they fail or don't want to attach core dump yes
<gnomefreak> that will add alot of crap to thier system
<asac> apport-unpack /var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.$(id -u).crash :)
<asac> na
<asac> just with firefox-dbg
<gnomefreak> ok yeah if it is choice thats fine. but im trying to get backtraces from them
<asac> and then gdb
<asac> _usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.
<asac> https://launchpad.net/bugs/96967
<ubotu> Malone bug 96967 in firefox "Firefox Crash" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<asac> look at hjmf description
<asac> something like that
<asac> but make it more failsafe:
<asac> tempdir=$(mktemp -d)
<asac> apport-unpack /var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.$(id -u).crash $tempdir
<asac> gdb -nx gdb -nx /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin -core $tempdir/CoreDump 2>&1 | tee gdb.log
<asac> rm -rf $tempdir
<asac> thats it
<asac> ups
<asac> of course no doulbe gdb :)
* gnomefreak not very bright at all :(
<asac> why bright?
<gnomefreak> i used rm -rf :(
<gnomefreak> there is a problem with nvidia geforce4 and feisty and i wasnt paying attention while cleaning out ~/ and deleted the trunk folder along with 3 others including ~/.gnupg i forgot to add the ~ to it :(
<gnomefreak> im trying to get trunk back with bzr and it hangs
<asac> damn so your home is wiped again?
<gnomefreak> only 3or 4 files
<gnomefreak> i got them back from USB stick except the bzr branch and bzr is hangging so i might try again later
<gnomefreak> the little \ isnt spinning
* gnomefreak has to figure out the nvidia issue fix too
<gnomefreak> hjmf: can you add that process to the responces wiki?
<gnomefreak> brb gonna try reboot
<hjmf> gnomefreak: ok I'll do. Write on wiki responses the gdb stuff
<gnomefreak> ty one of these days i will go through it a clean that wiki up alot of stuff should be in one single response not 10
<hjmf> :)
<asac> crash reporting deserves its own page
<asac> gnomefreak: if you do that, please make the formats of the answers more structured
<gnomefreak> i planned on it
<asac> currently its one long line without paragraphs etc.
<asac> urls should get their own indented line etc.
<asac> i guess you know what i mean :)
<gnomefreak> asac: Applying patch no-have-stdint-h-ftbfs.patch
<gnomefreak> can't find file to patch at input line 9
<gnomefreak> Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?
<gnomefreak> The text leading up to this was:
<gnomefreak> when trying to build after bzr clone
<gnomefreak> |--- mozilla.orig/configure.in  2007-01-31 17:12:09.000000000 +0100
<gnomefreak> |+++ mozilla/configure.in       2007-03-22 02:21:42.000000000 +0100
<gnomefreak> maybe the cause?
<asac> hmm
<asac> does it fail or just complain?
<asac> oh
<asac> you really have a tarball now?
<gnomefreak> fails
<asac> please show ls
<gnomefreak> no tarball
<asac> in directory
<asac> then it can't work
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@FeistyFawn:~/firefox-trunk-gnomefreak$ ls
<gnomefreak> build-tree  debian
<asac> you have to produce it first
<asac> yeah
<asac> produce it as i said
<asac> ./debian/rules neworig
<gnomefreak> run rules
<asac> mui importante: neworig
<gnomefreak> in the debian dir?
<asac> neworig is not run during normal build
<asac> no
<asac> just that line
<asac> when you are in top dir
<gnomefreak> it failed in the source dir
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@FeistyFawn:~/firefox-trunk-gnomefreak$ ./debian/rules neworig
<gnomefreak> patches/no-have-stdint-h-ftbfs.patch: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> with more lines after that
<asac> thats ok
<asac> it should do cvs then
<gnomefreak> set -e; sh -c "cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs-mirror.mozilla.org:/cvsroot co mozilla/client.mk; cd mozilla && make -f client.mk checkout MOZ_CO_DATE=20070328 MOZ_CO_PROJECT=browser"
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> sh: cvs: not found
<asac> thats right
<gnomefreak> cd: 1: can't cd to mozilla
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> make: *** [mozilla]  Error 2
<asac> gnomefreak: guess!
<gnomefreak> thats good?
<asac> what is missing?
<gnomefreak> its missing cvs
<hjmf> done: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Triage/Responses#head-8405d4794c0643fabf667f91a3fcd14baa76ca7c
<asac> exactly ... so install it :)
<asac> hjmf: some minor typo:
<asac> Install the debuggin symbols for firefox:
<asac> apt-get install firefox-db
<asac> Run gdb against the coredump file included in the crash report that was generated when firefox crashed. You'll need to unpack the crash report and call gdb in this way:
<asac> s/firefox-db/firefox-dbg/
<hjmf> oops :)
<asac> and maybe add more -dbg packages from the original crash page
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/#head-c576e78d92cb3c959c271158b6ace98be835de83
<asac> dunno if that is needed
<asac> maybe on the first run we ask just to install the firefox-dbg packages
<asac> if backtrace is not good enough ask to install all
<hjmf> I wrote If you feel brave, look at the gdb output and search for missing dbg libraries or other warnings, install them and run again gdb.
<hjmf> Maybe is not too clear :)
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> if you have some spare bandwidth consider to install libgtk2.0-0-dbg, ... as well
<asac> better?
<asac> so firefox-dbg is mandatory while the others are nice to have :)
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs <- that page should definitly be revised as well :)
<asac> e.g. the Debug section
<hjmf> I'll review asao
<hjmf> asap
* gnomefreak sat here trying to figure out asao even after you fixed it :( today is just not my day
<hjmf> lol :)
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> ok got chroot installing things got cvs running and i will be back later have to go out
<asac> k
<asac> ok ... now i have to do some debian work :) ... just a few minutes ;)
<asac> anyone knows if pdf documents are opened within firefox for some setup?
<asac> e.g. does evince provide a plugin?
<asac> sorry, that I am such a text-only bug :) ... can't remember when I last tried to open a pdf from web without downloading first :)
<asac> hmmm mozplugger does it
<asac> that is plain awesome
<asac> install mozplugger
<asac> don't install totem-mozilla, but only totem-xine
<asac> --> things will work :)
<asac> that gives some great new ideas :)
* hjmf is in and out
<hjmf> tested mozplugger; not sure what it does, but now i can view http://www.apple.com/itunes/ads with totem plugin
<asac> how?
<asac> totem-xine
<asac> if you have mozplugger you don't even need
<asac> totem-mozilla :)
<asac> and restyle crash will be gone
<asac> its funny
<asac> try it
<hjmf> ok
<asac> the whole totem standard window gets pushed into that embed window :)
<hjmf> in my case seems that is mplayer what plays the video
<asac> uninstall all mozilla plugins :)
<asac> e.g. remove mozilla-mplayer
<asac> hjmf: i guess you attached the wrong threadstacktrace for bug 97478 right?
<ubotu> Malone bug 97478 in firefox "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed [@IA__g_signal_emit_valist] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97478
<asac> Bug 60147
<ubotu> Malone bug 60147 in firefox "saved firefox resumes as if crashed" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/60147
<asac> -> dup of crash on instant x shutdown
<hjmf> looking
<hjmf> that stacktrace was curious but is the one on that crash, because I post them from a script, so no chances for a mistake. I'll review anyway
<asac> hmmm maybe unexpected content in result confused your script :)
<asac> anyway, more important: bug 97257
<ubotu> Malone bug 97257 in firefox "Upgrade to Firefox 2.0.0.3 causes xine plugin to crash Firefox" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97257
<asac> do we see that: "whenever playing video it crashes" ?
<hjmf> wmv files are always problematic
<asac> what problematic?
<asac> do they crash?
<asac> its really important as user says that it doesn't crash with 2.0.0.2
<asac> which would be a no go regression
<gnomefreak> asac: can you trust the user to have done the same thing with 2.0.0.2 and .3 as in lets say theme crash did they change themes with 2.0.0.2?
<asac> no
<asac> but this sounds really to be different
<asac> because user says: crashes always
<asac> just want to verify that someone can use totem-xine
<gnomefreak> edgy?
<hjmf> ... Im trying to test with xine-plugin
<asac> e.g. for our apple ads
<asac> no
<asac> on feisty
<asac> xine-plugin?
<gnomefreak> feisty on the apple ads?
<asac> its totem-mozilla with totem-xine
<asac> for instance
<hjmf> however its named
<hjmf> :)
<asac> if that works i would feel better
<gnomefreak> thats what i use
<asac> gnomefreak: e.g. not theme crash
<asac> so 2.0.0.3 works? on apple site?
<asac> good
<asac> with totem-xine?
<gnomefreak> i have no problem view the videos
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> as long as i dont change themes
<gnomefreak> will check again in a few
<asac> good ... and you are running latest?
<asac> was there a totem update in the last days?
<gnomefreak> yes fully updated as of 9am this morning
<gnomefreak> its 3:15pm atm
<gnomefreak> ok lets prey this builds now
<asac> gnomefreak: can you play videos in chroot?
<gnomefreak> i should be able to.
<asac> hmm doesn't work for me
<asac> now i mounted /dev as well
<gnomefreak> still cant build it
<hjmf>  Message: totemPlugin ctor [0x85846f8] 
<hjmf> ** Message: Init mimetype 'video/quicktime' mode 1
<hjmf> ** Message: Base URI is 'http://www.apple.com/itunes/'
<hjmf> ** Message: Failed to open DBUS session: Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session
<asac> gnomefreak: what happens?
<asac> has neworig finished?
<gnomefreak> alot of crap worth of output let me see if i have depends
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> ok
<asac> so you miss dependencies...ok
<asac> that would be the lesser evil :)
<asac> hjmf: where do you see that?
<asac> hjmf: but no crash?
<hjmf> playing apple ads on feisty s  chroot
<asac> ah ok
<hjmf> no crash, but no video
<asac> yeah
<asac> have mounted /proc and /dev ?
<hjmf> no
<asac> i think you need both
<asac> in chroot
<hjmf> noticed
<gnomefreak> hjmf: refresh page
<asac> hjmf: like this
<asac>  /proc /srv/chroots/feisty2/proc none bind 0 0
<hjmf> is what asac said yesterday about dbus and totem :)
<asac>  /dev /srv/chroots/feisty2/dev none bind 0 0
<asac> ah :) ... yeah ... at least the symptom is the same ... if dbus does fail it doesn't play movie
<hjmf> :)
<asac> however i don't see such a message in case totem does not play
<hjmf> noticed my fstab I had commented out the proc entries
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac> i have mounted both
<asac> but still it doesn't play
<hjmf> I guess I did that for some reason I dont remember
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.ca/413896
<gnomefreak> asac: while your reading ill be right back need smoke
<asac> actually my feisty chroot is a bit wierd ... everywhere i can just schroot -cmychrootX -p
<asac> and then DISPLAY is set properly
<asac> in feisty i have to export DISPLAY=localhost:xxx
<asac> just in chroot
<asac> yes
<asac> gnomefreak:
<asac> you have to use a different command :)
<asac> there is now bzr cruft in your sourcetree
<asac> which you don't want in diff.gz
<asac> thus:
<asac> use one more option for building:
<asac> -i.bzr/
<asac> e.g. dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -i.bzr/
<asac> so the .bzr dir is not recognized during build
<asac> sorry i forgot to say that last time :)
<gnomefreak> its all good its running lets see how far it gets
<gnomefreak> so from now on the -i.bzr is needed in all cases?
<hjmf> got rid of the proc error, but cant view those ads because:
<hjmf> ** (totem-plugin-viewer:24847): WARNING **: Mimetype 'video/quicktime' doesn't have a handler
<hjmf>  don't know how to handle video/x-h264
<hjmf> ** Message: totem_embedded_set_error: 'An error occurred', 'The playback of this movie requires the following decoders which are not installed:
<hjmf> MPEG-4 AAC decoder
<hjmf> :/
<gnomefreak> hjmf: libxine-extracodecs?
<gnomefreak> comes in handy for those non free formats :)
<hjmf> trying
<asac> i still get ** (totem-plugin-viewer:9664): WARNING **: Error in bacon_video_widget_play: There is no plugin to handle this movie
<asac> in schroot
<asac> with totem-xine
<asac> while it works well on main desktop
<gnomefreak> i get that too sometimes
<asac> sometimes?
<gnomefreak> give me some time and ill try it. refreshing page sometimes help
<gnomefreak> i was getting that on main install not so much chroot
<asac> do you get that just in chroot?
<asac> or everywhere?
<asac> what happens if you get that?
<asac> just black screen
<gnomefreak> everywhere i beileve but give me a few and ill find out
<asac> but totem controls are visible?
<asac> thank you
<gnomefreak> make that alot of time
<gnomefreak> i dont have feisty set up for it yet in chroot. i was getting those warnings in gdb>
<gnomefreak> thats why it failed to crash maybe
<asac> hmm please try in main install
<asac> if you can visit video sites well :)
<asac> just to be double sure
<gnomefreak> k
<hjmf> ok totem fails to play because doesn't know how to play codec h264
<gnomefreak> whats the apple site?
<hjmf> but installing mozplugger calls (i guess ) ffmpeg which knows how to do it
* gnomefreak also installs ubuntu-desktop in chroot so i have everything the user would
<gnomefreak> mine might be using vlc
<asac> i have as well
<asac> did that once because i thought it might be related
<gnomefreak> i might have to figure out how to set totem as default
<asac> totem usually wins
<asac> haven't found another plugin that wins mplayer comes second ... same vlc
<hjmf> yes, here totem-mozilla when is always the default player whichever other plugin is installed
<hjmf> d/when/
<gnomefreak> ** Message: Launching: /usr/lib/totem/totem-plugin-viewer --plugin-type narrowspace --user-agent Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.1.3) Gecko/20061201 Firefox/2.0.0.3 (Ubuntu-feisty) --mimetype video/quicktime --no-controls
<asac> yeah thats standard message afaik
<gnomefreak> ** (totem-plugin-viewer:31114): WARNING **: Error in bacon_video_widget_play: There is no plugin to handle this movie.
<asac> yes ... and does it work?
<gnomefreak> this is on main system
<gnomefreak> it shows it to start with and when you hit reply it goes black
<gnomefreak> ** Message: Viewer state: STOPPED
<gnomefreak> ** Message: totem_embedded_set_error: 'An error occurred', 'The movie could not be read.'
<gnomefreak> ** Message: NewStream mimetype 'video/quicktime' URL 'http://images.apple.com/itunes/home/images/2007/01/appletv_intro_20070109.mov'
<gnomefreak> seeing as we have no real quicktime packages you are gonna get that i would think
<hjmf> ... that's what I said :)
<hjmf> doesn't know how to play codec h264
<hjmf> apple format
<asac> wait a sec
<asac> bbim
<gnomefreak> i dont get that error hjmf
<gnomefreak> nothing about codec h264
<hjmf> --> video/x-h264
<hjmf> At least here
<hjmf> with the package you told me :)
<gnomefreak> now i see the people
<gnomefreak> click to watch new ad
<gnomefreak> so i did
<hjmf> I had some experience with that and my ipod, I had to recompile myself ffmpeg
<hjmf> with aac support and others
<gnomefreak> http://www.apple.com/itunes/ads/partycolor/
* gnomefreak leaning towards totem issue not firefox issue
<hjmf> I can view the adds with totem if I select my compiled ffmpeg stuff, but I cant with the default one
<gnomefreak> libquicktime0 :)
<gnomefreak> libxine1-ffmpeg
<gnomefreak> we have a few quicktime things to use atleast try
<hjmf> I have them installed
<gnomefreak> libxine1-plugins quicktime-utils quicktime-x11utils
<hjmf> libxine1-ffmpeg                  1.1.4-2ubuntu3
<hjmf> same error MPEG-4 AAC decoder
<hjmf> H.264 decoder
<hjmf> nevermind I can use my ffmpeg or just mozplugger
<hjmf> :)
<hjmf> as I use my ffmpeg to transcode movies for my ipod </offtopic> :)
* hjmf have to go as spain is going to play football at 22:00
<hjmf> see you
<gnomefreak> socor?
<hjmf> yes
<gnomefreak> soccer?
<hjmf> yes
<hjmf> an important match to classify to the euro-cup
<hjmf> not a big opponent but spain is in a semi-crisis of results :)
<hjmf> bye
<hjmf> I didn't want to close
<gnomefreak> that was fast game
<hjmf> lol
<gnomefreak> have fun
* hjmf is away for 90'
<hjmf> thank you
<gnomefreak> still cant seem to play it :(
<asac> ok sorry
<asac> phone call
<asac> was here
<asac> gnomefreak: so you can't play at all?
<asac> hjmf: soccer?
<gnomefreak> nope not looking that way i just installed mozplugger lets see
<asac> with mozplugger it works
<asac> you have to uninstall totem-mozilla
<asac> then
<asac> and keep totem-xine installed
<gnomefreak> i have both
<gnomefreak> asac: check so do you im sure
<gnomefreak> apt-cache policy totem-mozilla than totem-xine
<asac> if you have totem-mozilla mozplugger will not kick-in
<asac> but you don't have to test that
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> i just want to know: does video work?
<asac> in feisty
<asac> thats my only concern now :)
<asac> default video
<gnomefreak> its lack of quicktime codecs
<asac> aka totem-mozilla
<asac> na .. why? it works flawless here on edgy
<asac> thats what I fail to understand :(
<gnomefreak> well than why would it fail on edgy with a codecs failure
<gnomefreak> firefox hold no code for codecs afaik
<gnomefreak> s/hold/holds
<gnomefreak> firefox just calls player
<asac> ?
<asac> it does work on edgy
<asac> it fails on feisty for you
<asac> any other site with video?
<asac> gnomefreak: try these
<asac> http://digital-desert.com/mpg-videos/
<asac> those are mpgs
<gnomefreak> not tried yet but im betting its strictly quicktime. i dont do videos much so i dont have links laying around i will ask a few people for video links
<asac> do those work?
<gnomefreak> was i part of that split?
<asac> yeah
<asac> you have been away
<asac> do those work?
<asac> http://digital-desert.com/mpg-videos/
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> only opening them in totem not the plugin
<asac> so its completely broken
<gnomefreak> right click and choose open in movie player
<asac> that does not help a lot
<asac> its completely unacceptable that embedded video is broken
<asac> do you have epiphany?
<asac> is it broken there too?
<gnomefreak> i agree but is it fireefox or plugins
<asac> package: epiphany-browser
<gnomefreak> i dont think i have it atm
<gnomefreak> nope not yet
<asac> i hope its plugin ... otherwise i don't see what's going on
<asac> firefox 2.0.0.3 was just tiny
<asac> difference
<asac> but i know: totem 2.18 has major rewrite of plugin layer
<gnomefreak> its installing
<asac> thanks
<gnomefreak> than i blame plugin
<asac> i know that totem developers test more on epiphany
<asac> who knows
<asac> why did it went unseen so long?
<gnomefreak> mojor overwrite > tiny security fixes
<gnomefreak> weve been testing in edgy chroots?
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0.3 is only a day old in ubuntu?
<asac> thats why i think maybe its still firefox problem
<asac> yes if its a plugin problem then 2.0.0.3 should not matter
<gnomefreak> it worked in 2.0.0.2 in feisty?
<asac> i don't know!!! AND THAT IS REALLY BAD :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> gnomefreak: can you please try i mplayer works?
<asac> do you still have 2.0.0.2 in cache?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> dont know how to do it in mplayer
<gnomefreak> but let me test epiphany-browser first :)
<gnomefreak> about 10 minutes ill be ready to test
<gnomefreak> maybe download the movie and open it in mplayer?
<asac> mplayer: install mozilla-mplayer
<asac> + uninstall totem
<asac> then it should work
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> no
<asac> it should work embedded
<asac> for us it just matters if it works embedded
<gnomefreak> ok ill try in a bit.
<gnomefreak> see what bothers me is its calling the plugin to play it but plugin is failing (read teh output when ran from term.
<gnomefreak> make that like 20mintues i stopped it to add -extentions package
<asac> ok
<asac> mplayer works fine
<asac> thats good
<asac> at least plugins are not completely broken
<asac> but totem plugin is
<asac> and thats really bad
<asac> its default ... please verify that mplayer works anyway :)
<asac> we have to be extra sure
<asac> otherwise we hunt down the wrong track
<gnomefreak> did you try trunk build?
<asac> no why?
<asac> its not that important
<gnomefreak> if it doesnt work in trunk its a good chance its plugin issue
<asac> hmm
<asac> it definitly is
<gnomefreak> it has to be plugin
<gnomefreak> firefox has nothing to do with embedded video
<gnomefreak> dirctly
<gnomefreak> testing epiphany
<gnomefreak> thats a bug :(
<asac> why has firefox nothing to do with embedded video?
<asac> firefox provides everything around the window of totem
<asac> so both can contribute to failure
<asac> so you don't have ffox 2.0.0.2 somewhere around?
<gnomefreak> only in edgy chroot
<gnomefreak> im gonna try to get it for feisty chroot when i get a chance to set it up right
<asac> ok
<asac> 2007-03-27  Published  feisty   Release  main  gnome  2.18.0-0ubuntu2
<asac> so yesterday both were updated
<asac> e.g. firefox + totem
<asac> so it might be indeed a totem regression
<gnomefreak> ah yes i think totem was
<asac> however 2.18
<asac> was already in archive before
<gnomefreak> epiphany seems to be failing
<gnomefreak> correct
<gnomefreak> but a patch that was added could have caused this fault
<asac> so it is likely due to ubuntu maintainers ... if its totem fault at all
<asac>  80_from_svn_fix_codec_installation_when_subtitles_are_used.dpatch:
<asac>     - fix codec installation when subtitles are used (Ubuntu: #89302)
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> epiphany home page is a kubuntu one :(
<asac> i will try to disable that patch and see
<gnomefreak> when was that patch added?
<asac> yesterday
<asac> thats the only change they did
<asac> so if it still fails after removing then we are to blame
* gnomefreak betting its totem
<asac> sad thing i cannot even say if it works or not
<asac> it never worked for feisty for me
<asac> but lets see
<asac> now i have /dev mounted as well
<asac> and mplayer works in chroot
<asac> so probably it will
* gnomefreak only videos i do are for testing so i have no control sample :(
<asac> does totem-gstreamer fail for you the same?
<gnomefreak> never used it
<gnomefreak> would need w32codecs most likely
<asac> you reproduced crashes
<asac> didn't you?
<asac> so it worked at some point
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> you know when ?
<gnomefreak> dont know it crashed
<gnomefreak> theme changes you dont need it to really play just attempt to load
<gnomefreak> the apple ads worked sort of
<gnomefreak> unless they are that short to start with
<gnomefreak> on wtf :(
<gnomefreak> asac: if you get a minute open file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/locales/index-%l.html in a browser in feisty and tell me what the page looks like. is it welcome to kubuntu
<gnomefreak> s/on/oh
<asac> what is %l ?
<gnomefreak> dont know
<asac> what do you have there?
<gnomefreak> is there a less cryptic way we can do this? the running apport on local end that hjmf wrote up?
<gnomefreak> welcome to kubuntu
<asac> you have to replace %l with your language of choice
<gnomefreak> it open english just fine but the kubuntu home page inside ubuntu-artwork or even on a gnome browser is kind of ass backwards
<asac> gnomefreak: can you do me one last favor and see if totem-gstreamer doesn't work for you at all?
<gnomefreak> ok what gstreamer packages do i need and do you want to test with w32codecs installed?
<asac> you won't need to
<asac> playing mpg would be good enough to begin with
<asac> totem-gstreamer
<gnomefreak> looking at restricted link
<asac> instead of totem-xine
<gnomefreak> The best support for MPEG-1, MPEG-2, MPEG-4 (for example, encoded with DivX, XviD or FFmpeg MPEG-4), QuickTime and other proprietary or non-free media formats is currently provided by Totem-xine, Kaffeine, gxine, and MPlayer.
<gnomefreak> give me a few minutes i have gstreamer installing
<asac> anyway
<asac> cool
<gnomefreak> it built :)
<gnomefreak> its playing fine
<gnomefreak> http://digital-desert.com/mpg-videos/p827v.mpg
<asac> really?
<asac> aha
<asac> good
<asac> and how about ... apple ads?
<asac> guess you need w32codecs
<gnomefreak> give me a while that package is huge
<gnomefreak> 14M
<gnomefreak> about 40minutes
<asac> where is w32codecs?
<asac> i cannot find :)
<gnomefreak> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<gnomefreak> i might have the deb on my site but i cant remember
<asac> thx
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> 6.5kbps :(
<asac> ha :)
<asac> not suitable for amd64
<asac> as usual
<gnomefreak> correct
<gnomefreak> but wait
<gnomefreak> i might have something for you
<gnomefreak> Users of x86 or x86_64, systems may also install some  additional Windows codecs that are available in the third-party repository of [WWW]  Medibuntu.
<gnomefreak> let me get the medibuntu link
<asac> oh no :)
<gnomefreak> see http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php
<gnomefreak> ok what apple vids did you want to test
<gnomefreak> not looking like it will play it
<gnomefreak> with w32codecs
<gnomefreak> no it doesnt seem to play but i need gstreamer packages.
<asac> ok its official
<asac> totem-xine is broken
<asac> upstream
<gnomefreak> i get sound no video :(
<asac> in what?
<asac> gstreamer?
<gnomefreak> on apple ads
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> ok fine
<asac> can you still crash?
<asac> :)
<asac> theme switch
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> i installed all needed gstreamer plugins too
<gnomefreak> oh hell i dont know
<asac> e.g. listen to speech
<gnomefreak> i totally forgot the testcase on that but lets see what i can do
<asac> switch  clip
<asac> listen again
<asac> then switch theme
<gnomefreak> yay i got video :(
<gnomefreak> no crash it seems
<gnomefreak> i did it 2 times and no crash
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-03-29
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> maybe
<asac> hard to say
<gnomefreak> waiting
<gnomefreak> got it
<asac> does theme switch completely?
<gnomefreak> crashed like a bad boy
<asac> if it doesn't it will crash
<asac> yeah cool :)
<asac> or not so cool
<gnomefreak> yes and freezes and than poof
<asac> hmm
<asac> so what plugins do you have installed?
<asac> aeh codecs
<gnomefreak> i guess ill look at crash report see what happened
<asac> its the restyle crash
<asac> almost certainly
<gnomefreak> it was runing totem-gstreamer with the mad plugins and all the other popular ones
<asac> hey
<asac> so what do i need to install?
<asac> totem-gstreamer? + ??
<gnomefreak> hold on a sec
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs
<gnomefreak> dont need the xine packages
<gnomefreak> you need bad and ugly
<gnomefreak> pifdll and so on
<asac> ok thanks i have to try in vm
<asac> in chroot i cannot switch theme
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<asac> :/
<asac> what?
<gnomefreak> cant find main in stack
<gnomefreak> it all looks like widget change crash
<asac> widget change?
<gnomefreak> is nsApp"run
<asac> yeah
<asac> its gtk_style_realize
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> widget reset were alot of them
<gnomefreak> yep it is
<gnomefreak> thought that was fixed with totem in feisty
<asac> that one is the most haevyweight bug in launchpad afaik
<gnomefreak> i was expecting the background one
<asac> no other bug has more dups :)
<asac> 138
<asac> or so
<gnomefreak> sweet :)
<gnomefreak> well not so sweet
<gnomefreak> it was fixed in -xine but not in gstrreamer?
<asac> actually i think we have 10-20% of crashes due to that
<asac> another 20% due to crash on instant shutdown
<asac> at least
<asac> so its not sooo bad
<asac> if we fix both, users should be really happy :)
<asac> anyway ... both are hard to fix ;)
<gnomefreak> we need to find a way to fix it bad
<gnomefreak> it is totem that is cause right?
<gnomefreak> we did get that far?
<asac> yes ... it might be a mozilla deficiency
<asac> but no other plugin has the same symptoms
<asac> so totem should work around that
<asac> probably much easier to understand
<asac> then mozilla
<gnomefreak> if at all possible fix for feisty and edgy but edgy is gonna be a maybe :(
<asac> plugin code ... which is just too dangerous to touch i guess
<asac> first we need to fix it
<asac> everything else doesn't matter for now :)
<asac> sad thing: i cannot work on it, because feisty doesn't work
<asac> and totem plugin code has changed too much
<gnomefreak> doesnt work?
<asac> so its not worth evaluating this in edgy
<asac> i can't install
<asac> things
<asac> i have to try in vm now
<asac> if that doesn't work
<asac> setup a i386 vm
<gnomefreak> you have feisty in chroot?
<gnomefreak> or main system
<asac> interesting ... i got video
<asac> feisty in chroot
<asac> and vm
<asac> but its rare
<asac> i guess totem plugin is really borked
<asac> it become even worse then before
<gnomefreak> i ended up getting video on most of them just that one i didnt get
<asac> yeah ... but if it does not work it won't until restart
<asac> thats what i found
<gnomefreak> after instaloling the codecs and shit yeah
<gnomefreak> i cant stand stupid bugs that i tell people to report :(
<gnomefreak> asac: you have 2.0.0.2 at all in edgy or feisty?
<gnomefreak> i have a feeling this is a regression
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: what firefox do you have?
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: let me check...2.0.0.2
<gnomefreak> anyone have dapper?
<asac> chroot
<Admiral_Chicago> nope.
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: can you move bookmarks in your bookmark menu?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: can you please try if totem-xine works for you?
<asac> but please keep 2.0.0.2 :)
<gnomefreak> asac: how far do you want that tested lol
<asac> you are on feisty right?
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: sure. i was in the process of updating but did Crtl + C.
<gnomefreak> i have 2.0.0.2 in edgy chroot :)
<asac> cool
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: yes i can
<asac> edgy appears to be no problem
<gnomefreak> you can without using organize?
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: in the bookmark toolbar I can.
<asac> you need totem >= 2.18
<gnomefreak> just drag and drop a bookmark into a folder inside bookmarks :(
<gnomefreak> wyf it dont work here either
<Admiral_Chicago> not in the bookmarks menu item
<gnomefreak> wtf even
<gnomefreak> thats what i need to know
<gnomefreak> without using organize
<gnomefreak> im installing dappers firefox now to check but i dont remember being able to do that
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: installing nov
<asac> " I simply
<asac> cannot move bookmarks using the bookmarks toolbar"
<asac> what is reporter trying to do?
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: got a link to totem xine?
<Admiral_Chicago> i've got Version: 2.18.0-0ubuntu2
<gnomefreak> move bookmarks inside the bookmark toolbar :)
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i installed totem-xine, do i need a plug in, its not in about:plugins
<gnomefreak> something wrong with dapper repos in my chroot
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: restart ff?
<gnomefreak> update fixed it :)
<gnomefreak> my hand is killing me :(
<Admiral_Chicago> i did, not there...od
<gnomefreak> girlfreind thinks carple tunnel :(
<Admiral_Chicago> probably. switch to dvorak layout
<gnomefreak> dvorak?
<Admiral_Chicago> if i restart Fx, it won't launch, but from command line it will
<Admiral_Chicago> aoeuidhtnns are my home row
<Admiral_Chicago> the most used key really
<gnomefreak> Totem Web Browser Plugin 2.18.0
<gnomefreak> i have it first in about:plugins
<Admiral_Chicago> let me try again.
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 97647
<ubotu> Malone bug 97647 in firefox "Unable to organize bookmarks in firefox bookmark bar" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97647
<Admiral_Chicago> still gails to launch....
<Admiral_Chicago> fails*
<gnomefreak> gonna try dapper when its done installing
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: make sure its fully installed
<gnomefreak> try to install it again
<Admiral_Chicago> yep. doing that. also did apt-get build-dep firefox
<Admiral_Chicago> gotta run for a sec
<gnomefreak> rejected as normal behavour after testing dapper edgy feisty sid
<gnomefreak> asac: i assigned you to bug 93546 per doko(matthias) i believe thats him
<ubotu> Malone bug 93546 in openoffice.org "2.2(rc3) Openoffice.org Address data sources missing" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93546
<gnomefreak> night everyone :0
<Admiral_Chicago> someone want to reject bug #97196 for me
<ubotu> Malone bug 97196 in firefox "In Feisty, Drag and Drop in Firefox Extension 'Zotero' is refused (works in Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97196
<Admiral_Chicago> we don't have that extension in our repos
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: yes will
<Admiral_Chicago> ty asac
<Admiral_Chicago> going to bed, seem to have found some bugs in Xfce for Mozilla
<Admiral_Chicago> seems to be running as root, everything seems to be. not sure what it is, going to look at it tomorrow
<asac> night
<Admiral_Chicago> night
<docvegan> hello
<gnomefreak> asac: you around? i was reading logs in -bugs since i was highlited and the link that guy gave you crashes his browser?
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 29 Mar 17:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 01 Apr 16:00: Marketing Team | 02 Apr 11:00: Community question time | 03 Apr 07:00: Community Council | 03 Apr 11:00: Kernel Team | 03 Apr 14:00: Mozilla Team
<gnomefreak> ok turning this back back over. can someone else please test this on edgy with either 2.0.0.2 or .3 bug 97429
<ubotu> Malone bug 97429 in firefox "Login hangs for Kodak Firefox plugin" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97429
<gnomefreak> asac: if i change the name of iceape in control, changelog is it as simple as re taring it with new name and building it again
<asac> probably
<asac> however branding will still be iceape
<gnomefreak> ok cool i like that idea. :P i will try to build it with our changes tonight/tomorrow. its hard to type with these splints on
<hjmf> asac: can we mark bug #71702 as upstream https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=322131 cause it has the same backtrace
<ubotu> Malone bug 71702 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@js_FinalizeStringRT] [@js_atom_uninterner] " [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71702
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 322131 in Installer: XPInstall Engine "Invalid heap pointer on shutdown after installing venkman [@ libc.so.6 - JS_FinalizeStringRT()] " [Critical,New] 
<hjmf> ...mmm not exactly the same stack, but quite close :/
<asac> i will look when i come back (2h)
<hjmf> k :)
<hjmf> @schedule
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 29 Mar 21:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 01 Apr 20:00: Marketing Team | 02 Apr 15:00: Community question time | 03 Apr 11:00: Community Council | 03 Apr 15:00: Kernel Team | 03 Apr 18:00: Mozilla Team
<gnomefreak> asac: devel meeting soon
<gnomefreak> 35 minutes give or take schedule is wrong from what riddell said
* gnomefreak gonna have hard time typing for a few days 
<gnomefreak> slow and typos expected
<asac> gnomefreak: ty
<gnomefreak> yw
<asac> @schedule berlin
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/Berlin: 29 Mar 23:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 01 Apr 22:00: Marketing Team | 02 Apr 17:00: Community question time | 03 Apr 13:00: Community Council | 03 Apr 17:00: Kernel Team | 03 Apr 20:00: Mozilla Team
<asac> crazy
<asac> thats late
<gnomefreak> its wrong by an hour :)
<asac> yeah ... moved back
<asac> apparently
<gnomefreak> its in 19 minutes
<asac> no
<asac> @time berlin
<gnomefreak> because of time change
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Berlin: March 29 2007, 21:44:15 - Next meeting: Ubuntu Development Team in 1 hour 15 minutes
<asac> i hope its in 15 minutes :)
<gnomefreak> its in 15 minutes than
<asac> really? see above
<asac> 2300 is in 1.15 here
<gnomefreak> its wrong fridge wasnt updated
<gnomefreak> see #ubuntu-meeting
<asac> ah ok
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> what is with your hand?
<gnomefreak> carple tunnel
<gnomefreak> spelloing might be off
<asac> ok i think i know what you mean :)
<gnomefreak> 3 days of pain i finally went to dr.
<asac> yeah ... be careful
<asac> so it won't become chronic
<gnomefreak> trying :)
<gnomefreak> ill be in and out for the rest of week more than likely due to it
<gnomefreak> brb reboot
<gnomefreak> asac: is ftp.debian.org having issues?
<asac> hmm
<asac> try http://ftp.us.debian.org
<asac> try http://ftp.de.debian.org
<asac> try http://ftp.nl.debian.org
<asac> :)
<asac> ok meeting
<gnomefreak> its slow if its working at all
<asac> yeah ... use a mirror
<gnomefreak> have fun :)
<asac> main archive has often hevay load
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> us worked ty
<gnomefreak> :(
* gnomefreak wonders what if apport ran retrace on users system before uploading files. no need for coredump than most of time
<gnomefreak> people with low bandwidth leave or coredump so come up with a way to do it - coredump
<gnomefreak> anyway that would save bandwidth and a crap load of work on us
<asac> done
<asac> yeah
<asac> new is that crash reports will probably be disabled by default
<gnomefreak> hmmm patches are failing
<asac> for stable releases
<asac> for development still on
<asac> at least thats what I understand
<gnomefreak> asac: thats not real good because we wont know what crashes
<asac> the idea is to ask users that report good other bugs to enable it
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm that isnt very supportable for new users
<hjmf> not a bad idea, but we will loose a lot of fun :)
<gnomefreak> they dont know what they are doing as it is
<asac> crashes will happen for everyone
<gnomefreak> hjmf: lose fun =- problems go unfixed
<asac> actually ... for stable releases we don't do much about crashes anyway
<gnomefreak> but as it is they ignore it
<asac> they usually get only security fixes
<asac> gnomefreak: most problems will go unfixed anyway
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> im ok with it cutting down on bug reports but if we dont know of an issue we cant look forward to fix it in next release
<asac> actually i am the opinion that we cannot do much for crashes where we have no way to reproduce
<asac> we cannot even contribute info upstream
<gnomefreak> crashes can be securtiy issues no?
<hjmf> from what I've understand apport will be disable on stable by default, right?
<asac> gnomefreak: yes :)
<asac> actually might even be valid that every crash is at least a DOS security bug
<gnomefreak> so we are relying on unrelyible users to inform us of problems
<asac> however for firefox safe crashes don't count as security
<asac> gnomefreak: we do so atm as well
<asac> we just call them more aggressively in
<asac> which i don't think will increase signal/noise ratio
<asac> further, reporting a bug is not what every users should go through
<asac> real beginners might even be get terrified by the bug mail that they receive afterwards
<asac> just try to assume you have no idea what happens if you report a crash report
<asac> you just want to help
<asac> then suddenly you receive tons of mails
<asac> about changed tags
<asac> importance
<asac> some obscure words about retracing
<asac> e.g
<asac> .
<gnomefreak> yeah i know i see both sides of it
<asac> imo if you use a stable distribution you should not be bothered with any such things
<gnomefreak> im gonna have to disable all patches at this rate :(
<gnomefreak> asac: agreed
<asac> even crash report dialogs get too much in my way some times
<asac> so lets try to gather as much as possible from development release users before release
<asac> then shut-up ... just listen to advanced-users that explicitly opted-in to help us support stable releases
<gnomefreak> even the users testing the dist. dont know wtf they are doing lol
<gnomefreak> can i just drop all debians patches :(
<asac> from what?
<gnomefreak> iceape
<asac> probably not
<gnomefreak> its failing on ALL of them so far
<asac> any patch touches the file the build feils in?
<asac> how does it fail
<gnomefreak> #81_free_art_improvements
<asac> there is an iceape 1.1 package in experimental
<gnomefreak> #82_homepage
<gnomefreak> #82_locale
<gnomefreak> #82_prefs
<gnomefreak> #82_ssl
<gnomefreak> #85_about
<gnomefreak> #85_release_notes
<asac> take that
<gnomefreak> #85_syspref
<gnomefreak> #85_useragent
<gnomefreak> #15_gecko_1.8.0.11
<gnomefreak> #99_configure
<asac> ^^^^
<gnomefreak> so far
<gnomefreak> asac: doesnt build as of lastweek
<asac> experimental?
<asac> doesn't build?
<asac> whats missing?
<gnomefreak> oh maybe that was it
<asac> probably xulrunner?
<gnomefreak> one of them 1.1.1 didnt build and you knew about it
<asac> yes ... but i talked to maintainer
<asac> he insisted that current version is good
<asac> i trust him in this regards
<gnomefreak> ok ill try it again
<asac> how does it fail?
<asac> during compilation or missing dependency?
<gnomefreak> dont rememeber
<gnomefreak> its in experimental
<gnomefreak> ill see what happens on test build without changes
<asac> you build in feisty, right?
<asac> ok try that
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> ill play with it tonight for a bit. the pain wont let me sleep like it did lastnight im sure
<asac> you might need latest xulrunner as well
<asac> what version do you use?
<asac> or doesn't it depend on libnss ?
<asac> just try :)
<gnomefreak> ill let you know what i find if soon if not tomorrow
<asac> Call for testing: HPLIP 1.7.3
<asac> anyone has a printer?
<gnomefreak> yeah i have hp printer :)
<asac> then you are quite ahead of my
<asac> i have none :)
<gnomefreak> if you ping me tomorrow about it ill test it
<asac> last one i gave away because i thought that printers are things of the past :)
<gnomefreak> printer has come in handy for me
<asac> was dropped on ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com
<asac> yeah :) .... once a year i need to print something
<asac> then i think ... damn, why don't you have a printer?
<gnomefreak> im out for a bit its getting hard to type
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-03-30
<joejaxx> iceape ftw :)
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 01 Apr 16:00: Marketing Team | 02 Apr 11:00: Community question time | 03 Apr 07:00: Community Council | 03 Apr 11:00: Kernel Team | 03 Apr 14:00: Mozilla Team | 04 Apr 08:00: Edubuntu
<gnomefreak> asac: are you back from lunch?
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah :)
<asac> hjmf: is there a good train connection between malaga and sevilla ?
<asac> should not be that far :)
<gnomefreak> iceape is failing with something about link
<asac> how?
<gnomefreak> /usr/bin/ld: libxpcom_compat.so: hidden symbol `nsHashtable::Get(nsHashKey*)' isn't defined
<gnomefreak> /usr/bin/ld: final link failed: Nonrepresentable section on output
<gnomefreak> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<gnomefreak> make[3] : *** [libxpcom_compat.so]  Error 1
<gnomefreak> although it says undefined for a crap load of links
<hjmf> asac: no idea, but it should be
<asac> interesting ... i remember you getting this on something else :)
<gnomefreak> should have all build-deps needed since 1.0.8 built fine
<asac> hjmf: how can i find out? e.g. is there something like a state train company which has a online site?
<gnomefreak> asac: same i got these on iceape 1.1.1 only
<hjmf> looking :)
<asac> gnomefreak: does it build in sid?
<asac> gnomefreak: can you please past the Build-Depends: line from control file ?
<asac> s/past/paste/
<gnomefreak> hmmmm i didnt try yet. ok will do
<hjmf> asac http://horarios.renfe.es/hir/index.jsp?page=hjhir130.jsp&O=54413&D=51003&AF=2007&MF=MM&DF=DD&SF=NaN&ID=i
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.ca/416660 asac
<hjmf> asac Renfe's schedules main page http://horarios.renfe.es/hir/ingles.html
<gnomefreak> i will try to hand grab all of these if i can i will check them against versions
<asac> hjmf: thanks :)
<hjmf> :)
<asac> hjmf: do i need to book those trains ... or is it like here ... just go to train-station and buy a ticket ?
<hjmf> I guess you can buy the tickets on the station w/o any problem, but there is a option to buy from internet
<hjmf> trains wont be full :I
<hjmf> :)
<asac> crazy thing is that train from malaga takes same time as from madrid
<asac> while madrid is of course more expensive :)
<hjmf> well from madrid you'll try the high speed one and I guess it wont be the same from malaga :)
<asac> sure :)
* hjmf is afk for a while now :)
<asac> hjmf: one more thing :)
<asac> hjmf: is airport vis-a-vis of train station in madrid?
<asac> gnomefreak: in what directory is that?
<gnomefreak> that im building?
<asac> e.g. in what directory does it fail
<asac> on what file
<gnomefreak> oh not real sure but i think i found issue. they have some files we dont have
<asac> which ones?
<gnomefreak> libjpeg-dev libz-dev
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.ca/416675
<gnomefreak> last section of build.log file above.
<gnomefreak> still checking build deps than i will see if we have some compaitible
<asac> gnomefreak: please grep in patches dir
<asac> for nsSpecialSystemDirectory
<asac> i guess there is something, isn't there?
<hjmf> asac: <is airport vis-a-vis of train station in madrid?> I'm *pretty* sure there is metro between airport and station
<gnomefreak> nothing
<asac> hjmf: ok ... i guess i will go by train from madrid then
<asac> connection flights suck
<asac> better travel, then sit around
<asac> hjmf: http://horarios.renfe.es/hir/index.jsp?page=hjhir130.jsp&O=MADRI&D=51003&AF=2007&MF=MM&DF=DD&SF=NaN&ID=i ... i guess i don't need to book these as well :)
<gnomefreak> Note, selecting libjpeg62-dev instead of libjpeg-dev
<gnomefreak> libjpeg62-dev is already the newest version.
<gnomefreak> Note, selecting zlib1g-dev instead of libz-dev
<gnomefreak> zlib1g-dev is already the newest version.
<gnomefreak> thats what i get trying to install missing deps
<gnomefreak> can i use grep alone?
<gnomefreak> grep nsSpecialSystemDirectory seems to just hang. search nsSpecialSystemDirectory finds nothing
<gnomefreak> there are no patches with nsSpecialSystemDirectory in name but i will search each patch
<hjmf> asac: I'm looking the metro stuff and seems that you'll need to pick two/three metro lines, or metro+bus (which will be more direct)
<asac> how long?
<asac> :)
<asac> about an hour?
<asac> or more?
<hjmf> no faster
<hjmf> http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/mad/madrid.htm
<asac> oh its fine
<hjmf> line 8 to madrid center (nuevos ministerios) and then bus through castellana street to atocha station
<asac> there is an aeropuerto
<asac> station
<asac> :)
<hjmf> ^^ my option would be metro + bus
<hjmf> it's just one street from metro station to renfe statio (but quite long street)
<asac> i guess i might ask at the airport for instructions :)
<asac> so bus will directly go to long-distant station?
<asac> without that street?
<hjmf> probably, but traffic in madrid is not quite fluid :)
<asac> no i mean for the metro + bus combination
<asac> :)
<asac> not completely by bus
<hjmf> :)
<hjmf> best choice is ask at airport :)
<asac> yeah ... i think it should be doable :)
<asac> gnomefreak: i will give it a spin if you got stuck
<gnomefreak> i greped every patch and nothing
<gnomefreak> i will try in sid chroot see how far i get
<asac> yes please try
<asac> i will be out for anouther hour
<hjmf> asac: trace the reverse journey: <You can travel from Atocha Station (Renfe & AVE) to the Airport in around 45 minutes the Journey has 25 stops with two changes: - Atocha-Renfe to Bilbao Station: line 1. - Change at Bilbao to line 4 in the direction of Mar de Cristal. - Change at Mar de Cristal to line 8 in the direction of the airport.>
<hjmf> </ end of touristic guide
<hjmf> >
<asac> cool :)
<hjmf> :)
<asac> so thats all metro?
<hjmf> yes
<asac> or bus?
<asac> ok
<asac> copied :)
<hjmf> all metro
<hjmf> atocha station is both train and metro
<hjmf> now really out :)
<asac> thanks so much :)
<gnomefreak> asac: it fails to build in sid also. so im not real sure it me i think its iceape now.
<gnomefreak> but ill be back later. let me kno wif you find anything out
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> interesting
<asac> i will bug glandium ... or try on my own
<asac> but i guess former :)
<gnomefreak> ok i am gonna try un commenting patches (i thought i did but i could be wrong
<asac> uncommenting?
<asac> what are you trying?
<gnomefreak> make[4] : *** No rule to make target `sqlite3.h', needed by `export'.  Stop.
<asac> where is that?
<gnomefreak> they had a couple of patches commented out
<asac> in iceape
<gnomefreak> in the sid failure
<gnomefreak> 1.1.1
<asac> who is they?
<gnomefreak> debian
<asac> ah
<asac> no ... keep them all
<asac> there should be one patch
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> show me a list please :)
<gnomefreak> #28_ppc64_build #38_unsupported_arch_build #80_calendar_locale
<asac> no all :)
<gnomefreak> those are the 3 they had commented
<asac> all in 00list
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.ca/416782
<gnomefreak> there are alot of patches
<gnomefreak> thats the list as i got it
<asac> show me content of 85_syspref
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> and 82_prefs
<asac> ah ... and 80_libxpcom_hack
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.ca/416783
<gnomefreak> ^^ first 2 you wanted. heres the last one http://pastebin.ca/416784
<asac> hmm
<asac> for the last one we have
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/moz-screen.2/bugzilla-proposed/0033-bzXXX-wl-no-as-needed-for-libxpcom-lp85112.txt
<asac> its a subset
<asac> maybe try to use that instead
<asac> e.g.
<asac> drop everything but browser/app/Makefile.in
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> you mean delete all files but that one?
<asac> try drop hunks of that
<asac> xulrunner/js/src/xpconnect/shell/Makefile.in
<asac> no
<asac> like i said now
<asac> first try to drop that one
<asac> maybe do this
<asac> outcomment that patch completely
<asac> if that works see which one is the problem
<asac> i guess the one above
<asac> but better outcomment the complete patch and try
<asac> you have to do fakeroot ./debian/rules clean
<asac> before outcommenting i guess
<asac> at best use a clean apt-get source
<gnomefreak> ok and you want me to disable the libxcom-hack patch?
<asac> or be sure oyu run command above before changing patches
<asac> http://pastebin.ca/416784
<asac> that
<asac> <- disable
<gnomefreak> ok disabled
<gnomefreak> now just try to rebuild?
<asac> you sure it has been unapplied before?
<asac> e.g. did you run clean ?
<asac> otherwise you have to do that
<gnomefreak> i ran the fakeroot command first
<asac> ok
<asac> yes then just rebuild
<asac> if its outcommented
<gnomefreak> it is now
<gnomefreak> # should do it i hope
<gnomefreak> ok building
<asac> yeah ... lets see
<gnomefreak> should know <=1hour
<asac> what is 25_entropy ?
<asac> ah nm
<asac> i know
<asac> damn ... i hate these non-coffee fridays :)
<asac> probably i will break my own rule in a minute :)
<gnomefreak> i skipped coffee yesterday and hated it. so i had to have it today
<gnomefreak> still failed
<gnomefreak> make[4] : Entering directory `/home/gnomefreak/iceape_build/iceape-1.1.1/db/sqlite3/src'
<gnomefreak> Creating .deps
<gnomefreak> make[4] : *** No rule to make target `sqlite3.h', needed by `export'.  Stop.
<gnomefreak> make[4] : Leaving directory `/home/gnomefreak/iceape_build/iceape-1.1.1/db/sqlite3/src'
<gnomefreak> thats the lines i think are helpful but let me know ill build it with a build.log and post it somewhere
<gnomefreak> ill build it again with log anyway that way we know we have all info
<hjmf> asac gnomefreak I'm trying to retrace thunderbird coredumps but there aren't debuggin symbols (?)
<hjmf> is there any chance of having a -dbg package ?
<gnomefreak> hjmf: on asacs repo there is
<hjmf> I'm getting these errors with -dbgsym
<hjmf> Reading symbols from /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/libmozjs.so...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/libmozjs.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
<gnomefreak> iirc he has the latest.
<hjmf> I think I already have it
<gnomefreak> hjmf: tb retraces arnt really any good with the -dbg package
<gnomefreak> thats why i still have a unch assigned to me
<gnomefreak> bunch*
<hjmf> but that's because there aren't really debuggins symbols in -dbgsym package
<gnomefreak> ther eis for tb but not anything else related to it
<hjmf> see the above output
<gnomefreak> for feisty
<gnomefreak> its trying to get it from pittis repo he diesnt have the latest version afaik
<hjmf> I've gone to the easier (feisty), but gdb complaints when trying to load debugging symbols from -dbgsym package
<gnomefreak> doesnt*
<hjmf> I have installed ii  mozilla-thunderbird                 1.5.0.10-0ubuntu2                      Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client
<hjmf> ii  mozilla-thunderbird-dbgsym          1.5.0.10-0ubuntu2                      debug symbols for package mozilla-thunderbir
<hjmf> both are the latest
<hjmf> I'm not using apport-retrace because it fails
<hjmf> I'm using gdb directly to see why it's failing
<gnomefreak> not sure but from what you showed me its missing mozjs symbol and that is very possible when we make -dbgsym it doesnt add those symbols i would think
<hjmf> it is /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/libmozjs.so
<gnomefreak> i will look at it this weekend some time. im having a hard time typing today so im just using commands that i can use arrow up and enter for.
<hjmf> but gdb doesn't load them
<hjmf> maybe because something is wrong with them (very noob here :) )
<gnomefreak> i might have built those as well but iirc they turned oiut small
<hjmf> ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/libmozjs.so /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/libmozjs.so
<hjmf> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3964 Mar  7 15:55 /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/libmozjs.so
<hjmf> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 643856 Mar  7 15:55 /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/libmozjs.so
<hjmf> yes quite small
<gnomefreak> i still think we are a ways off from tb retraces but hopfully will get fixed before repos open for feisty+1
<hjmf> gnomefreak: I have to go now for 3 hours more or less, would you ping asac about this issue?
<gnomefreak> yes
<hjmf> ty
<gnomefreak> ill be back
<asac> hmm
<asac> wierd error
<asac> ok ... now travelling cu maybe later
<gnomefreak> ill be off for a while again. asac have a safe trip.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-03-31
<poningru> there is no nvu for feisty???
<joejaxx> poningru: :P
<poningru> :p
<asac> hi
<poningru> yarr
<asac> hjmf: i think bug 71702 is really upstream as you indicated
<ubotu> Malone bug 71702 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@js_FinalizeStringRT] [@js_atom_uninterner] " [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71702
<hjmf> cool :)
<hjmf> was my first and only attempt to look in bugzilla :)
<hjmf> asac: did you see the channel logs about the error I'm getting with mozilla-thunderbird-dbgsym in gdb. What do you think?
<asac> no sorry you have the errors?
<asac> hjmf: feel free to look up more :)
<asac> in bugzilla
<hjmf> wait a second, I'll do a quick retrace
<asac> which dbgsym packages did you use?
<hjmf> mozilla-thunderbird-dbgsym      1.5.0.10-0ubuntu2
<asac> where from?
<asac> pittis archives?
<hjmf> let me see...
<asac> they are still borked in there
<asac> you need to take them from mt-feisty
<hjmf> ... probably were from pitti's repo
<hjmf> ... I'll re-do a dbg with yours and I'll tell you
<asac> thx
<hjmf> hmm... 48M looks quite better than pitty's ones :)
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> after next upload they should be right everywhere
<hjmf> k
<hjmf> downloading
<asac> can you reproduce with instructions upstream?
<asac> e.g. install venkman
<asac> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/216
<hjmf> will look
<asac> ah ... why didn't you attach the thread stacktrace? Was it unusable?
<hjmf> where? in bug 71702?
<ubotu> Malone bug 71702 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@js_FinalizeStringRT] [@js_atom_uninterner] " [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71702
<hjmf> ... because on that time I didn't used to do so. I can retrace and attach it , but you have other retraces on the dups
<hjmf> asac, btw, about the errors in gdb, I'm getting similar errors
<hjmf> Reading symbols from /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/libmozjs.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
<hjmf> Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/libmozjs.so
<hjmf> see <(no debugging symbols found)
<asac> hmm
<asac> you have -dbg installed?
<hjmf> -dbgsym
<asac> please paste dpkg -l somewhere
<asac> yes
<asac> i mean that
<hjmf> it is, the one from your repos.
<asac> -L
<hjmf> wait
<asac> i mean
<asac> :)
<asac> content
<hjmf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13116/
<asac> don't these errors always get out?
<asac> /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/libmozjs.so
<asac> its in there
<hjmf> certainly it is
<asac> do you still get that error if you add /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/ to LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<asac> ?
<hjmf> wait
<asac> btw, where do you get that? in plain gdb?
<asac> or apport?
<hjmf> gdb
<asac> ok
<asac> try
<hjmf> apport just shows the retrace
<asac> do you get usable results?
<hjmf> no
<asac> ok
<asac> then try LD_LIBRARY_PATH as above
<hjmf> same error Reading symbols from /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/libmozjs.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
<hjmf> not the same
<hjmf> yes it was the same :)
<asac> what size it that dbg .so file?
<hjmf> 1135489
<hjmf> ... but
<hjmf> the binary is 1.5.0.10-0ubuntu2
<asac> yeah ... shouldn't matter
<hjmf> while your gdbsym is 1.5.0.10-0ubuntu1
<asac> you don't get that with firefox do you?
<hjmf> ok
<hjmf> never got that on ff
<asac> ok ... icedove-dbg work well, so I guess we have to build with optimization
<asac> hmm
<asac> you have sources?
<hjmf> no
<asac> its just changing one line
<asac> and running build with pkg-create-dbgsym installed
<hjmf> ... have to learn, but today is a long afternoon, so maybe I'll try and tell you whatever result :)
<asac> OPTFLAGS = -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-unsigned-char
<asac> that line
<asac> add a -g
<hjmf> OPTFLAGS = -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-unsigned-char -g
<asac> then just build with dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<asac> yes
<hjmf> copying
<asac> yeah -g might be placed first or second
<asac> just for formatting
<asac> reasons
<asac> you will see why
* hjmf feels brave (and quite boring this afternoon)
<asac> a few llines above there is another line
<hjmf> ok
<asac> just remember to install the pkg-create-dbgsym
<asac> package
<hjmf> can it be done directly on my schroot, right
<hjmf> ... downloading sources
<asac> sure
<asac> let me know ... so i can add changes before upload :)
<hjmf> k
<asac> oh something new :)
<asac> morkWriter::PutRowDict
<asac> hjmf: can you extend the summarzied stack you paste so i see from signal handler always?
<asac> e.g. including line: #3  <signal handler called>
<asac> its important to see if code jumps in ?? code
<asac> before that
<asac> if so, it might be hazardous
<hjmf> OK
<asac> cool
<hjmf> I cut from #4 because all before looks the same :-P
<hjmf> noob :)
<hjmf> asac: export OPTFLAGS="..." is enough before running dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot ?
<hjmf> because it is compiling right now and I dont see the '-g' flag
<asac> no you don't needto set anything if you changed debian/rules file
<hjmf> ... ok
<asac> in rules
<hjmf> stoping and re-doing
<asac> you have to edit
<hjmf> k
<hjmf> asac: weird result (I'm getting the same size on the -dbgsym package that pitty's one does) :/
<hjmf> stat -c '%s' mozilla-thunderbird-dbgsym_1.5.0.10-0ubuntu2_i386.ddeb
<hjmf> 338702
<hjmf> bytes
<hjmf> ... indeed not the same size but same order
<hjmf> of magnitude
<hjmf> ... and of course, gdb complaints about 'no debug symbols found'
<asac> hmm
<asac> so you added -g in debian/rules ?
<asac> ah ... i think i remember
<asac> try to run gdb in run-mozilla.sh
<asac> e.g.
<asac> sh /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/run-mozilla.sh /usr/bin/gdb /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/mozilla-thunderbird-bin
<asac> adapt as needed of course
<hjmf> ok, let me a second
<hjmf> command was:
<hjmf> /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/run-mozilla.sh /usr/bin/gdb -nx /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/mozilla-thunderbird-bin  -core CoreDump  2>&1 | tee gdb.log
<hjmf> but I'm still getting the same error
<hjmf> I have tried with your dbgsym pkg too
<hjmf> asac: ^^
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe the coredump is not proper?
<asac> does this happen for all crash reports?
<hjmf> yesterday I tried with a couple
<hjmf> but today I've tested just one
<hjmf> gonna see if I have other core already downloaded
<asac> if you have no success i will try tomorrow
<hjmf> Reading symbols from /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/libmozjs.so...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/libmozjs.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
<hjmf> (no debugging symbols found)...done.
<asac> is it just for libmozjs.so ?
<asac> or are there others for which symbols are not found?
<hjmf> no i'll pastebin
<hjmf> just a second
<asac> sure
<hjmf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13176/
<asac> how does it look for firefox?
<hjmf> and a full gdb.log
<asac> just fine?
<hjmf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13177/
<hjmf> on firefox... I'll check
<asac> interesting
<asac> other libs build by thunderbird are recognized well
<hjmf> I don't have a firefox coredump right now, but I'm quite sure that those messages didn't appear
<asac> no problem
<asac> i will look into this tomorrow as soon as I return to my primary work-machine
<asac> so you couldn't get any good backtrace with your dbg symbols?
<asac> but producing dbgsym package worked finally?
<hjmf> no :/
<asac> no?
<asac> hm
<asac> m
<hjmf> I tried with 4 different bugs
<hjmf> always talking about thunderbird ofcourse :)
<asac> do you have dbgsym package installed atm?
<hjmf> yes
<asac> start
<asac> mozilla-thunderbird -g
<asac> then run
<asac> when it runs hit ctrl-z
<asac> then bt full
<asac> are there symbols?
<hjmf> just this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13184/
<asac> you did not run
<asac> you have to run
<asac> (gdb) run
<asac> when thunderbird is opened
<asac> send to background with ctrl-z and look at the current stack :)
<hjmf> ok
<hjmf> (no debugging symbols found) :/
<asac> ok ... think i will have to look tomorrow
<asac> sorry girfriend calls ... got to go
<asac> cu later or tomorrow or something :)
<hjmf> cu too; I have to go too
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 01 Apr 16:00: Marketing Team | 02 Apr 11:00: Community Question Time | 03 Apr 07:00: Community Council | 03 Apr 11:00: Kernel Team | 03 Apr 14:00: Mozilla Team | 04 Apr 08:00: Edubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: whats the status on bug #90851
<ubotu> Malone bug 90851 in firefox "Firefox does not set KDE wallpaper" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90851
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: hes not around (im guessing for the weekend) but doesnt look like that has gone anywhere yet. (if it hasnt gotten anywhere its not that good of a chance to get it in feisty
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-04-01
<Admiral_Chicago> probably not gnomefreak. I assumed so but he told me to keep reminding him about it
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> i know he was heading out of town friday but not sure when he will be back on irc
<Admiral_Chicago> kk
<gnomefreak> !info ivman
<ubotu> ivman: daemon to auto-mount and manage media devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.12-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 57 kB, installed size 272 kB
<gnomefreak> joejaxx: ^^^
<gnomefreak> joejaxx: your bot is ummm not looking hard enough :)
<gnomefreak> ok bed!
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: kde wallpaper stuff is for post-feisty :)
<asac> there are more things we have to figure out ... like what else is needed for kde to make firefox as good as its now for gnome
<asac> btw, what is on agenda for tuesday?
<gnomefreak> asac: nothing last i looked
<gnomefreak> asac: im thinking kde-intergration would be a good start if it hasnt been already started. but what that entails is still fuzzy
<gnomefreak> if someone finds david please let him know i need to speak with him. or i might try to ping asac about it mondayish
<asac> maybe send email to mozillateam list to reach davic
<asac> david
<asac> afaik, he hates irc :)
<asac> ok gone to sun again
<gnomefreak> ive noticed ;)
<gnomefreak> that sucked
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-24
<jt1> asac: hi
<Adri2000> hi
<Adri2000> anyone familiar with packaging firefox extensions?
<asac> jtv: hi
<asac> Adri2000: yes
<jtv> asac: importing XPI.
<Adri2000> asac: I'm updating greasemonkey to the latest upstream version that works with firefox 3, but seems the directory(ies) where to put the extensions have changed. is there any doc about this?
<asac> jtv: i had a question about how the exact path looks like in .po:
<asac> On the wiki page you show the comment line as:
<asac> #: en-US.xpi/en-US.jar!/locale/translation.dtd:45(the.firefox.key)
<asac> However in the file supplied the comment line is:
<asac> #: xulrunner/en-US.xpi/en-US.jar!/locale/en-US/necko/necko.properties:43(3)
<asac> jtv: ^^
<asac> i assume the latter is right?
<asac> Adri2000: greasemonkey is already done
<asac> Adri2000: have you been in my extension packaging tutorial session?`
<asac> Adri2000: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions
<Adri2000> nope
<jtv> asac: I think the latter is the one you'll see in practice, yes.
<jtv> asac: AFAIK there's no way for that prefix to get in there.
<asac> Adri2000: there is a list of extensions. those that have a ubuntu contact don't need attention
<asac> Adri2000: but there should be others that might need some guidance
<asac> especially those already packaged need to attentiona
<asac> jtv: huh? doesn't that conflict?
<asac> why will i see tha latter in practice, while we cannot get that prefix in there?
<asac> mozilla bug 314805
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 314805 in Bugzilla: Keywords & Components "create LDAP integration pseudo-user" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314805
<jtv> asac: the XPI file is the starting point of the paths inside it.
<asac> jtv: ok thanks.
<asac> thats ok ... as long as the exported po file containst the app name (somehow)
<jtv> asac: you can see some of the imported translations on staging now (and request some individual exports if you like).
<jtv> asac: the app name is implicit in where you request the download.
<asac> jtv: great. let me first do something else (currently in 4 discussions )
<asac> :)
<jtv> whoops
<Adri2000> asac: ok, that's great, I'll contact jazzva
<asac> Adri2000: jazzva has it already in the firefox-extensions project
<Adri2000> I saw that
<asac> Adri2000: are there other extension you would like to take care of (e.g. those packaged, but not in that list)
<asac> Adri2000: there is still one more week to get new extensions packaged for hardy :)
<Adri2000> well I'll take a look, but I'm not at all a mozilla expert :) I started looking at greasemonkey because I was the last upload and someone subscribed me to bug #202165
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202165 in greasemonkey "Greasemonkey installer is broken. Package needs to be updated with firefox dependancies." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202165
<Adri2000> s/upload/uploader/
<asac> Adri2000: ah ok. packaging is really easy nowadays for most extensions
<asac> the main work is to figure which extensions have a proper licensing
<asac> so even if you don't want to package, getting that information and adding suitable extensions to that page (without QA contact) is really helpful
<Adri2000> ok
<asac> jtv: where do i export the translations?
<asac> https://translations.staging.launchpad.net/firefox ... that page just has german and its 100% untranslated (or is that figure intentionally wrong)?
<asac> jtv: ?
<jtv> asac: just a moment...
<jtv> asac: if you follow the Download link here, for example: https://translations.staging.launchpad.net/firefox/3.0/+pots/firefox/nl/+translate
<jtv> asac: try "Show template & all languages"
<jtv> asac: otherwise the overview will only show you your preferred languages.
<asac> jtv: and the xulrunner link is similar?
<asac> jtv: oh ... it tells me that an email was send ... interesting
<jtv> asac: oh, yeah, it's staging...  Just a moment, I'll do a manual script run.
<jtv> asac: still exporting.  May be because of the concurrent import.  It's still damn slow.
<asac> jtv: thats ok. i need to do other things that are time consuming as well in parallel :)
<asac> jtv: export still progressing?
<jtv> asac: first one's done, I'll send you a link
<jtv> asac: http://staging.launchpadlibrarian.net/12801963/launchpad-export.tar.gz
<jtv> asac: http://staging.launchpadlibrarian.net/12801964/launchpad-export.tar.gz
<jtv> they're both done
<jtv> asac: imports still incomplete though
<asac> jtv: ok, so would it make sense to reexport once imports finished?
<asac> how long do you expect them to last?
<asac> jtv: the en-US.xpi is not included in the export
<asac> jtv: thought that carlos already had that coded.
<jtv> arrrgh
<asac> can we get that nowish ... or should we assume we got them and wait for lp?
<jtv> asac: it takes a long time :(
<asac> jtv: further the tarball appears to be dirty ... i always get:
<asac> ./
<asac> tar: Removing leading `/' from member names
<asac> /xulrunner-en.po
<asac> but i guess thats already known
<jtv> yes
<asac> jtv: but will we get the .xpi's in the end?
<asac> or do we need another workaround?
<jtv> I thought they'd be in there.  :(
<jtv> we're releasing this week, so difficult time to get other changes in.
<asac> jtv: #: en-US.xpi/en-US.jar!/locale/en-US/cookie/cookieAcceptDialog.dtd(button.deny.accesskey)
<asac> msgid "button.deny.accesskey"
<asac> still accesskey in msgid
<jtv> Yes, haven't had time to do anything about that yet.
<asac> thats definitly a mandatory thing
<asac> the .xpi are almost mandatory ... we can workaround for specific apps ... but its really painful
<jtv> asac: I'm sort of beyond the point where I can think straight... can you remind me tomorrow?
<jtv> (It's past midnight here)
<asac> jtv: yes. sure ... if the chance of getting the .xpi export in isn't reduced significantly by that i can do so :)
<jtv> also, carlos will be back tomorrow
<asac> ok.
<asac> sleep well then
<jtv> thx
<fta> hi
<asac> hi fta
<asac> have to run out now for 1-2 hours ... shipping family back home :)
 * armin76 ships asac 
<cwong1> I am having display rendering issue with www.yahoo.com on Firefox. The "More" button is on the wrong place. Someone said it is a font issue on my system.  Anyone here have any idea?
<armin76> is alsa-oss still need for flash stuff?
<armin76> fta: ^
<fta> donno, i'm now using pulseaudio
<armin76> alsa-oss breaks with ff3 beta4, btw
<armin76> err
<armin76> well, it breaks ff3, not itself :P
<armin76> due to jemalloc, you won't notice it because you use xul
<fta> asac, i've added a script to mozilla-devscripts to package the nightlies from mozilla as .deb such as firefox-minefield_3.0~b5~build2008032404-1_amd64.deb
<saivann> asac : ping
<asac> cwong1: what font are you using?
<asac> fta: sounds good. for which applications will that work?
<asac> saivann: whats up sir?
<saivann> asac : I wanted to tell you the status for the ubufox translations. I still just have 5 translations, without proofs that these translations are not poor. I sent a mail to a lot of translation team administrators but it was not really succesful yet
<saivann> asac : I sent a mail today to the ubuntu-translators mailing list, I'm waiting to get more answers about it
<asac> saivann: when did you send the last mail?
<saivann> asac : few hours ago
<asac> ok lets wait a bit longer
<saivann> asac : Of course. When will the ubufox code get into repostories?
<asac> maybe tomorrow at same time we should reconsider based on whether there are answers or not.
<asac> saivann: i will make that dependent on the response you get from the translators list
<saivann> asac : Ok thank you, I'm subscribed to this list and I will get back to you as soon as I get answers
<asac> if there is no reply, I will merge them on Thu i guess
<asac> saivann: can you bring up a branch with the current translations?
<saivann> asac : I will do it in a few seconds
<asac> cool
<saivann> asac : I don't think that these translations are really "poor", they "looks" Ok.
<asac> yeah
<asac> unless we get any feedback on translators list that suggests us to hold back translations until review, I follow the "eat-this" approach and just present them with those translations.
<saivann> asac : I'm currently commiting changes to my local branch.. but I'm not sure how I should describe the changes I added to my branch, can you provide me a example?
<saivann> Should-I describe the changes like this?
<saivann> * <description of the changes>
<saivann>    modified : dir/dir/file
<saivann>   added : dir/dir/file
<fta_> <fta> asac, regression checking
<fta_> <fta> but i need to add a DATE option 1st
<saivann> asac : Don't mind, I just found good examples by looking at your own branch
<saivann> asac : The branch is here : https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~saivann/ubufox/ubuntu_translations , I will get back to you tomorrow if I get any answers.
<asac> saivann: thanks ... will look
<saivann> asac : Great thank you!
<fta> asac, could you please review/ack bug 206180 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206180 in prism "Please sponsor prism 0.8+svn20071115r8030-0ubuntu3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206180
<cwong1> asac: sorry.. I am back.  According to the preference, the font is serif and size is 16. I have try using smaller size and I still see the display issue with yahoo.
<asac> cwong1: just in midbrowser?
<asac> cwong1: maybe its gone in latest xulrunner ... if possible, try to run firefox-3.0 package in the same environment
<cwong1> asac: I will try firefox 3.0 but I have the same issue on my desktop
<asac> running hardy?
<cwong1> no, running on gutsy
<cwong1> our internal build of midbrowser runs on Gutsy
<asac> which mor button do you refer to ?
<cwong1> too
<asac> i don't see any out of flow here on latest hardy
<asac> (3.0 beta4)
<cwong1> in www.yaoo.com there is a "more" button at the top
<asac> yes ... that displays in line for me
<asac> let me see what happens if i fire up ffox 2
<cwong1> What font are you using on hardy?
<asac> works well too
<asac> i am using the default one in firefox
<asac> and the default one in the gnome font preferences afaik
<cwong1> what does it say in the preference->content?
<asac> serif, serif, sans-serif, monospace
<cwong1> and the size?
<asac> but those are just generics and are taken from gnome appearence settings
<asac> size: 16 and 12
<cwong1> hmmm.  do you have a gutsy system that you can try?
<asac> nope i can try in chroot though
<cwong1> ok  appreciate it if you could... I am fighting a fire here..some big shot from other group want to do a demo in Intel Developer Conference and he want this fix now.. :(
<asac> cwong1: indeed
<asac> in gutsy chroot its bad
<cwong1> any suggestion on what I can do to get this work?
<asac> hard to say where the fix stems from though
<asac> cwong1: upgrade to hardy :)
<cwong1> :):):)
<asac> it could be fontconfig
<asac> maybe try to backport that
<cwong1> fontconfig from gnome applet>?
<asac> cwong1: do you link against cairo?
<asac> try to backport that first from hardy
<asac> cwong1: no the fontconfig package
<asac> (Xorg thing)
<asac> i think cairo or that one are the most best candidates
<cwong1> I think the new build uses the internal cairo
<asac> right
<asac> but then it might not have been fixed in beta2
<asac> the midbrowser i have here works well as well
<cwong1> in mozconfig, we dont do --enable-system-cairo anymore?  Should we use system-cairo?
<cwong1> midbrowser work on hardy, right?
<asac> hmm ... but its built against system xulrunner
<asac> cwong1: in gutsy system-cairo is too old
<asac> you need to backport cairo first
<asac> but then you start the maze and have to upgrade everything so in the end you would end up in hardy i guess :)
<asac> cwong1: i have no idea if your midbrowser packages work in hardy here
<asac> are there packages i could try?
<asac> i just know that the beta 3 merge i have here doesn't expose the rendering on my desktop
<asac> s/rendering/rendering issue/
<cwong1> I will try it on hardy.  One of my coworker has a hardy image that I can use.
<asac> great
<asac> if that doesn't work first, try firefox-3.0
<asac> if that still doesn't work we have to look closer
<cwong1> thanks will catch  you later
<asac> sure
<fta> asac, you said there was an upload planed for nspluginwrapper for that wakeup issue ?
<asac> fta: i think so yes
<RainCT> Hey
<RainCT> Is it "normal" that Firefox 3 tries to open everything with evince if I click on it from the downloads window? xD
<armin76> feature
<RainCT> of course ^^
<RainCT> armin76: the bug is in evince ;)
<armin76> yuck, gnome :P
<asac> RainCT: hmm
<asac> i don't think its righ
<asac> but for me that isn't the case
<asac> howver, i am currently unsure if my profile is broken as it doesn't show any applications in the applications preferences dialog
<RainCT> asac: mine neither
<fta> asac, did you have a look at prism ?
<fta> how come bug 206180 doesn't show up in http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/sponsoring/ ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206180 in prism "Please sponsor prism 0.8+svn20071115r8030-0ubuntu3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206180
<fta> http://developer.mozilla.org/devnews/index.php/2008/03/24/firefox-add-on-compatibility-plan-for-addonsmozillaorg/
<fta> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/4438/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-25
<[reed]> fta: ignore them
<[reed]> Fx3 will be in RC stage by Hardy release
<[reed]> so, good enough for me
<CheGuevara> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=734176
<CheGuevara> wow
<CheGuevara> http://www.brewsters.co.uk/page4.html
<CheGuevara> open that with ff3
<[reed]> lol at that forum thread
<[reed]> "I've just noticed beta5 is out. So should hit the repo's soon."
<CheGuevara> yeah lol
<saivann> asac : I will go to sleep and won't be there before ~6 hours, so I wanted you to be aware that I did not get emails from the ubuntu translator mailing list so far concerning ubufox translations. Thanks
<asac> jtv: reminder ;)
<jtv> asac: thanks
<jtv> on call now, just a moment
<asac> jtv: 1. en-US.xpi export, 2. access/control keys
<asac> :)
<jtv> asac: just discussed them with Carlos.  He's looking at them.
<carlos> asac: I will need to talk with you once I finish my current call
<asac> ok. i am here!
<asac> carlos: welcome back, btw. hope you had a pleasant holiday.
<carlos> asac: I'm ready too ;-)
<carlos> asac: thank you. Yeah, it was great :-D
<asac> carlos: ok. what info do you need?
<carlos> asac: so, jtv just told me that you want something changed in the way we export .accesskey and .commandkey
<asac> carlos: i want it to be exported like everything else ;)
<carlos> I think we have a bug there, but from what I see, current behaviour fits what jtv told me that you wanted...
<asac> whats the current behaviour?
<carlos> from the files I sent to you is:
<jtv> asac: carlos just looked at the German translation and found msgid "I" and msgstr "I"
<carlos> #: firefox/en-US.xpi/en-US.jar!/locale/en-US/reporter/reportWizard.dtd(dontShowPrivacyStatement.accesskey)
<carlos> msgid "I"
<carlos> msgstr "I"
<asac> right
<asac> thats good
<asac> unless "I" is not what is in the original reporteWizard.dtd
<carlos> asac: what made you feel it was different?
<jtv> asac: I neglected to download those exports I linked you to yesterday... what did you get in the translation files there?
<asac> carlos: in every export jtv gave to me i saw msgid "dontShowPrivacyStatement.accesskey"
<jtv> asac: that was the template though
<asac> (not sure for this particular case, but for sure for other accesskey entities)
<jtv> asac: and the "English translation," I gues
<jtv> s
<asac> jtv: why is that different in the template
<asac> i would expect msgid "I" and msgstr ""
<asac> let me check that
<carlos> asac: something like:
<carlos> #. Default key in en_US: 'I'
<carlos> #: firefox/en-US.xpi/en-US.jar!/locale/en-US/reporter/reportWizard.dtd(dontShowPrivacyStatement.accesskey)
<carlos> msgid "dontShowPrivacyStatement.accesskey"
<carlos> msgstr "I"
<carlos> ?
<carlos> asac: this last bit is the one we are expected to export
<asac> carlos: in "xulrunner/xulrunner-de.po"
<asac> i have:
<asac> #: en-US.xpi/en-US.jar!/locale/en-US/cookie/cookieAcceptDialog.dtd(button.allow.accesskey)
<asac> msgid "button.allow.accesskey"
<asac> msgstr ""
<asac> #: en-US.xpi/en-US.jar!/locale/en-US/cookie/cookieAcceptDialog.dtd(button.session.accesskey)
<asac> msgid "button.session.accesskey"
<asac> msgstr ""
<asac> thats in the exported translation for xulrunner from staging
<carlos> that's more or less the expected value, except that for some reason the #. comment is not there
<carlos> which provides the key used in en-US
<asac> carlos: we certainly need the origina en-US there
<asac> at least if msgstr is ""
<carlos> Do you think that's more 'user friendly'?
<asac> why is it treated differently at all?
<carlos> asac: well, we thought it was easier to understand the shortcut key with the ID, instead of the key used in en-US
<asac> carlos: i think its more user friendly for translators and for our po2xpi thing
<carlos> I don't care about po2xpi right now for this case, but if you think users would understand it better in that other way, is quite easy for me to remove such functionality
<carlos> I don't like any option
<carlos> so I'm easy :-)
<asac> carlos: how comes that you don't care for po2xpi ... if the info is not there then we cannot have po2xpi at all
<asac> i mean ... everything we are doing is mostly because we want po2xpi
<asac> (right now)
<carlos> asac: what info is not there?
<asac> the actual key
<jtv> asac: I think what Carlos means is that this bit of code runs on import, so applies to online translation as well.
<carlos> asac: as I said, that's a bug, there should be a line like: #. Default key in en_US: 'I'
<carlos> so the info must be there
<asac> carlos: if you say that for accesskeys its guaranteed to have a msgstr "" filled in, then its ok
<carlos> I'm talking about how to present it to the users so it doesn't change once we move xpi exports inside launchpad
<asac> i think you could also display the entity id as a comment ... and keep the actual key in msgid
<carlos> asac: anyway, as I said, I'm going to handle that key in the same way as the other messages, because I don't like any option we have right now, and you think is better in the other way
<asac> carlos: thanks. that would make sense imo
<carlos> asac: well, no need to show it twice as a comment, it already appears in the file reference. Maybe add an explanation about what should be put there?
<asac> carlos: will the translators see the entity id?
<asac> (e.g. the comment)?
<carlos> something like: 'Select the shortcut key that you want to use...' or something like that?
<asac> carlos: that would be good. maybe we should put an advice in ther telling them to not change that if the imported translation already ships a key
<carlos> asac: with current code, they should see it, yes
<carlos> if they don't see it is a bug
<asac> imo they should only touch those keys if there is not suitable localization setup at all
<carlos> asac: that last part is more hard to achieve
<carlos> but also possible
<asac> its not a priority for me
<asac> just because you asked about "what could be improved"
<carlos> asac: sure, then, please, file bugs :-D
<carlos> asac, jtv: For that comment to be show for all messages with such shortcut, any suggestion?
<carlos> or just 'Select the shortcut key that you want to use'
<asac> carlos: i think its fine for now
<asac> remember that we still need things to improve for hardy+1 ... and we will certainly learn a lot from this during the next few weeks ;)
<carlos> asac: or even better: 'Select the shortcut key that you want to use. Please, don't change this translation if you are not really sure about what you are doing'
<jtv> carlos: fine, but you may want to check that you're not overwriting any existing comment when you do that.
<carlos> jtv: I could append instead of setting
<asac> carlos: actually we just need to make those translators aware of this fact that sign of translations i guess
<jtv> carlos: exactly
<asac> carlos: i found an entity currently not catched as "accesskey" : #: en-US.xpi/en-US.jar!/locale/en-US/cookie/cookieAcceptDialog.properties:9(detailsAccessKey)
<carlos> asac: that message will appear in the exported .po files as a comment and also in our Launchpad UI
<asac> carlos: thats good
<carlos> asac: yeah, I think we have a bug there
<asac> thats ok for hardy i guess.
<asac> at least when we treat the .accesskey entities like discussed now
<carlos> asac: I'm going to work on it today. Changing the way we handle messages should fix that, although it would produce that the comment is not used at all, so I still need to debug that problem
<carlos> s/not used/not showed/
<jtv> carlos: in TranslationImporter.importFile(), we copy TranslationMessageData.comment to TranslationMessage.comment, but not TranslationMessageData.source_comment to TranslationMessage.source_comment.  Could that be the cause of the missing comment?
<carlos> jtv: indeed
<carlos> jtv: good catch
<asac> carlos: thanks. please try to get the en-US.xpi into the export if possible. that is really one of the bits that currently concerns me most.
<asac> the workarounds to deal with the lack of that file would be really, really hacky
<asac> and error-prone i guess
<carlos> yeah, those two tasks are in my todo list for today
<asac> jtv: the export i did yesterday didn't contain any actual translations, right? you said you had the importer still running ... did you reexport them?
<jtv> asac: it did contain a few.
<asac> jtv: but just for firefox?
<asac> i am looking at xulrunner-de.po and dont see any
<jtv> asac: no, both
<asac> maybe you didn't import twice?
<asac> hmm
<jtv> asac: the upload wasn't completed, so maybe it's just that German happened not to be in there.
<asac> jtv: right... there are others that have translations
<jtv> If you request a German translation when we have a template without a German translation, we generate one on the fly.
<asac> like -it + -ko
<asac> jtv: the format of xulrunner-it.po looks busted
<jtv> !?
<jtv> In what way?
<asac> ah, sorry ... its just that in the beginning there are entities i haven't seen before:
<asac> jtv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6054/
<asac> jtv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6055/
<carlos> asac: those are obsolete entries
<asac> some of the form of 6054 and others are correct like 6055
<asac> carlos: ah ok
<carlos> asac: I removed them from the files I sent you
<asac> so those are the ones that are just in firefox
<asac> ok thats good then
<carlos> asac: and those should be completely ignored
<jtv> carlos: thanks... my eyes just filtered out the "#~" at the beginning of each line
<asac> our parser should be able to deal with that
<jtv> asac: it should treat them as comments anyway
<carlos> jtv: btw, we have a bug, because #~ must be at the end of the file
<asac> yes, i think its ok for the current algorithm we have ... if not thats a bug in our po2xpi parser
<jtv> carlos: really?  I think we always have them at the beginning...
<jtv> carlos: maybe because sequence == 0?
<carlos> jtv: I guess it's because sequence is 0
<carlos> jtv: yeah
<carlos> jtv: for some reason, we got a regression
<jtv> carlos: we should've set sequence to NULL, but None < 0 too.  :-)
<carlos> but is nothing new, I think I saw it a while ago...
<jtv> carlos: I'll file a bug.  Not very urgent.
<carlos> jtv: right
<jtv> Just remember to fix the comments as part of your branch!
<asac> ack ... not urgent from my point of view either
<jtv> carlos: oh, and to avoid conflicts, get the latest RF so my changes to the XPI importer are included.
<carlos> jtv: I need to start a new branch, so I was planning to do that anyway :-)
<jtv> carlos: well, cd trunk && bzr pull just to be sure.  :)
<jtv> carlos: it's not a regression but an unfixed known bug: bug 17353
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 17353 in xorg "Xorg fails to start due to broken symlink" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/17353
<jtv> Ahem, nbot that one :)
<jtv> s/nbot/not/
<carlos> jtv: :-)
<jtv> bug 173530
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173530 in rosetta "Obsolete strings at the top of exported files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173530
<jtv> Yeah!  Got it in two!
<carlos> jtv: well, it was a regression when the bug was filed :-)
<jtv> reregression
<asac> i had a reconnect about ten minutes ago - just in case you asked something :)
<armin76> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6056/
<asac> armin76: thx
<asac> jimmy_: there? ill push the 3.0 beta3 merge to a new branch called "merge.3.0b3" ... please test for any regressions before i go ahead with beta 4 merge
<asac> jimmy_: done
<salty-horse> hi. who's responsible for the "ubuntu firefox modifications" extension?
<salty-horse> and where do I file bugs about it?
<Hssn> you know that www.youtube.com is filtered here but uk.youtube.com or ca. ones are not filtered. the probelm is that I can reach these site in windows but not in Ubuntu. with the same ADSL account & same version of firefox and extesion. nothing happend when I enter uk.youtueb.com. have any idea?
<salty-horse> Hssn, using the same proxy settings?
<Hssn> there is no proxy setting. direct connect to internet. (if you mean proxy setting in firefox)
<salty-horse> hmm.. I don't know then :)
<salty-horse> oh
<salty-horse> try changing the user-agent
<salty-horse> with this: http://chrispederick.com/work/user-agent-switcher/
<Hssn> ok, thank you
<salty-horse> ... now I won't know if it worked
<fta2> lo
<jussi01> Hei all, I have a quick question about whether a bug is ubuntu's or mozillas.
<jussi01> Im on hardy, and firefox3 does not automatically associate files with programs, ie. open offfice files with open office. is that ubuntu's bug or mozilla's or both? best to report it on lp?
<asac> jussi01: yes
<asac> report on launchpad
<jussi01> ok
<jussi01> will do
<asac> and suggest a suitable
<asac> bugzilla.mozilla.org bug id in the LP bug
<asac> we will then take a look
<jussi01> sure
<asac> salty-horse: please file bugs in launchpad
<asac> and if they are important prod me with the bug id in here ;)
<salty-horse> asac, under what ... category?
<asac> against the ubufox package
<asac> bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox
<asac> there -> report a bug
<asac> salty-horse: ^^^
<salty-horse> I got two issues: 1) in the plugin selection window, the firefox progress bar (from the previous step) is showing through. 2) when looking for java, ubuntu should recommend icedtea-gcjwebplugin (it currently recommends nothing)
<salty-horse> I'll file them later today
<asac> ok ... hope thats it for this security round
<salty-horse> asac, I think build.sh in ubufox can use sh instead of bash. It'll be faster :)
<asac> salty-horse: haha ... and that would really be a win?
<salty-horse> It'll be more elegant
<salty-horse> but it doesn't make a difference, really :)
<asac> i doubt that it really matters, but feel free to bring up a topic branch to improve build.sh
<asac> i will merge it if its good
<salty-horse> naa.. it doesn't really matter :)
<asac> lol
<asac> sounds a bit like "words are cheap"
<asac> :-P
<salty-horse> what does searchplugins/ask.xml do? it's not registered automatically in the search box, and no code in the extension references it
<asac> its registered for me
<asac> (in firefox 3 at least)
<salty-horse> asac, I made the change locally, but it's silly to publish just for that :)  and if you get a new version of build.sh from the source, it will be gone
<salty-horse> oh, I'm on the nightly build.. not the ubuntu-supplied beta4 :/
<asac> salty-horse: he?
<asac> you can just commit and push the branch ... i can then merge in
<asac> its even easier than applying a diff for me
<salty-horse> ok. I'll see if I can fix the other issues too
<salty-horse> does bzr track file permissions?
<asac> salty-horse: which other issues?
<asac> salty-horse: yes.
<asac> salty-horse: if you work on "upstream" issues, work against _my_ main branch: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/ubufox/main
<salty-horse> from before: <salty-horse> I got two issues: 1) in the plugin selection list dialog, the firefox progress bar (from the previous step) is showing through (it turns the dotted focus outline to white). 2) when looking for java, ubuntu should recommend icedtea-gcjwebplugin (it currently recommends nothing)
<asac> salty-horse: 1) -> this needs a bit more coding as you need to decouple the installer invocation from the UI thread
<asac> 2) this requires an update run of the plugin finder DB
<asac> there is nothing you can do about it
<asac> if the icedtea-gcjwebplugin provides the proper Npp- headers in control it will be automatically updated on next sync of plugin finder DB
<salty-horse> asac, I am using your branch. lp:ubufox conveniently points to it
<asac> salty-horse: if you want to work on 1) i can provide you pointers
<salty-horse> I'll check the plugin first :)
<asac> let me see
<asac> yes appears to be the right branch
<asac> find
<asac> fine
<asac> salty-horse: 1) is only possible to fix in ffox 3 ... so you need to special case this (just so that you know in advance ) :)
<salty-horse> ok, the java plugin has "Xb-Npp-MimeType: application/x-java-vm, [...]"
<asac> salty-horse: yes. so it will be fixed soonish
<salty-horse> asac, I'll leave build.sh as it is since it's forked from http://kb.mozillazine.org/Bash_build_script
<asac> as you wish
<fta> [reed], a user in the forum said that the latest nightly is now faster than my lastest debs; while they were almost equal a few days ago. The jemalloc bug ?
<fta> [reed], I've asked for figures, and methodology..
<asac> fta: didn't you back that patch out?
<asac> (in favour of dropping symbolic-functions)
<fta> yes, i've done that
<asac> then i doubt that thats the reason
<jimmy_> asac: why aren't we doing beta4?
<asac> jimmy_: just because i had that ready already
<asac> next is beta4
<asac> just would like to confirm that we haven't lost anything before moving ahead
<asac> jimmy_: ill work on beta4. would be nice if you could see if beta3 has any regression against the current master head
<asac> i merged everything from today on the merge branch i had ... so i hope that everything is there
<jimmy_> ok, i'll check with Carl
<jimmy_> btw, do you know how to get a total line count for all the source files?  wc -l doesn't work well for subdirectories
<salty-horse> jimmy_, use ack (http://petdance.com/ack/) to get the file list, then xargs wc -l
<jimmy_> salty-horse: thanks, doesn't that produce a line count for each file?  will it get me the total # of lines?
<asac> jimmy_: no idea ... i am not line-count-fetish ;) ... i think for a sourceball of the size of mozilla it makes more sense to measure in MB :)
<asac> MB of unpacked sources ;)
<jimmy_> asac: LOL, i'll dig around to see if there's a simple tool or script
<asac> yep
<salty-horse> jimmy_, xargs will give wc as files as it can in one call, so you *may* get a total. if not, run xargs with -n 1, and sum it up yourself with awk '{sum+=$0} END {print sum}' :)
<salty-horse> oops. that's $1
<jimmy_> salty-horse: all files in 1 call? how scalable is that say if i pass in everything in the mozilla directory?
<salty-horse> let's see...
<salty-horse> mozilla has xul files. ack doesn't search them by default:
<fta> find xulrunner-1.9-1.9~b5~cvs20080324t1000+nobinonly/ -type f | xargs wc -l | grep -E ' total$' | perl -ne 'm/(\d+)/; $num += $1; END { print "Total = $num\n" }'
<fta> Total = 6075175
<salty-horse> $ ack -f --type-add xul=.xul | xargs -n 1 wc -l | awk '{sum += $1} END {print sum}'
<jimmy_> salty-horse: cool, thanks a lot
<salty-horse> did you time it? :)
<salty-horse> jimmy_, check out http://labs.ohloh.net/ohcount
<jimmy_> salty-horse: that's handy :)
<salty-horse> jimmy_, and of course, they already scanned mozilla: http://www.ohloh.net/projects/9/analyses/latest
<armin76> http://www.wbbm780.com/pages/1882912.php <- this is asac
<armin76> *g*
<Fujitsu> Why do we still have the iceape sources in Hardy? There is quite a number of vulnerabilites, and seamonkey seems to now provide all of the iceape* binaries.
<fta> do we ?
<fta> !info iceape hardy
<Fujitsu> It's still there.
<Fujitsu> Same version as Gutsy. There have been no security updates.
<Fujitsu> I presume it's a mistake.
<fta> iceape is a dummy transition package to seamonkey
<Fujitsu> The binaries are.
<fta>     iceape | 1.1.4-1ubuntu2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Sources
<fta>  seamonkey | 1.1.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Sources
<fta> oh damn
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<Fujitsu> The source is still there.
<fta> then it should be removed
<Fujitsu> I don't think it has any binaries published, as they're all provided by seamonkey.
<Fujitsu> Shall I request it?
<fta> yes, please
<fta> same for the auto sync/merge, if any
<Fujitsu> THanks.
<fta> i should package seamonkey 1.1.9 shortly
<Fujitsu> That fixes some security issues?
<fta> yes
<Fujitsu> I see 7 CVEs open against seamonkey in Hardy.
<fta> and I will add the long due apport bug
<Fujitsu> What's happening with xulrunner and firefox? They both have more than a dozen open CVEs.
<fta> which versions ? 1.8 / 2.0 or 1.9 / 3.0 ?
<Fujitsu> The former.
<fta> my guess is xulrunner 1.8.* is not needed anymore, at least it should no longer be a dep/builddep of anything
<fta> and ff2, asac has it in QA right now
<fta> but we can do xul 1.8 too if it's needed
<Fujitsu> The java plugins seem to depend on xulrunner.
<Fujitsu> Oh.
<Fujitsu> It's an |, so that's fine.
<fta> http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/131-guid.html
<fta> here is ff2
<fta> or here http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Fujitsu> fta: If you can get a firm answer on what we want to do with xulrunner, it'd be very useful. Once iceape is gone, it'll be the Free package with the most open security issues in Hardy.
<fta> asac, you here ?
<fta> Fujitsu, I'll discuss with asac and let you know
<asac> fta: i should be in bed, but yes.
<fta> oh
<fta> do we still need xul 1.8 in hardy ?
<asac> i think so
<asac> there are probably still rbuilddepends
<asac> in universe
<Fujitsu> Indeed, there are a few :(
<asac> if thats not the case we can dump it
<asac> well, we should update it
<asac> at least now ... to fix the current security issues
<fta> I'll do that with seamonkey, probably tomorrow
<Fujitsu> Thanks.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-26
<asac> Fujitsu: are you part of universe security team?
<Fujitsu> asac: I would be the leader of it.
<asac> would? so the team is still a vision?
<Fujitsu> Well, I am the leader of it, not that there's much of a team at the moment.
<Fujitsu> No more than a couple of people.
<asac> ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> I'll think about how we can better approach mozilla security in universe
<Fujitsu> Thanks. They always make up a significant fraction of the open issues.
<fta> too bad xul 1.8.1.13 is not out yet.
<asac> thats for sure
<asac> fta: it won't be out
<asac> you have to get it on your own
<asac> (well its never out in a timely fashion)
<Fujitsu> I think I should be able to kill off about 10% once iceape is gone.
<fta> asac: yep, i know but is the tag already there ?
<asac> Fujitsu: we could also roll an iceape update
<asac> fta: well, i think you can also try MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH .. there should not have been much activity since the 2.0.0.x release freeze
<asac> or FIREFOX_2_0_0_3_RELEASE even
<asac> but often they tag it in sync
<asac> Fujitsu: iceape is just in gutsy, right?
<Fujitsu> asac: It will be once the removal is processed.
<fta> FIREFOX_2_0_0_13_RELEASE should do
<Fujitsu> asac: Somebody apparently forgot to remove iceape from Hardy, even though the binaries are now all provided by seamonkey.
<asac> Fujitsu: yes, so the security issues are actually phantom ones :)
<fta> 'night
<Fujitsu> Night fta.
<saivann> asac : Latest news about ubufox translation, I got Afrikaans translation today and updated my branch in launchpad. I did not get answers from the ubuntu translator list
 * asac yawn
<asac> when did i go to bed? 4.5h ago? pah
<Fujitsu> asac: Back to bed!
<asac> yeah ;) ... if i only could
<asac> we have a platform team meeting at 0700 UTC :)
<asac> and i thought its better just to get up instead of sleeping too long ;)
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> In which UTC offset do you reside?
<asac> UTC+1
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<asac> so its currenty 0715 :)
<asac> @time berlin
<Fujitsu> I have a security team meeting at 6am tomorrow :(
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Berlin: March 26 2008, 07:16:01 - Next meeting: Xubuntu in 12 hours 43 minutes
<asac> 6am sounds like its better nott to sleep at all :)
<asac> but definitly a brave time ;)
<asac>  bug 203793
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203793 in network-manager "[hardy][iwl3945] 3945ABG cannot associate to public WPA2 PSK network" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203793
<asac> [reed]: oh, wanna join mozillateam ;)
<asac> ?
<[reed]> sure, why not :p
<[reed]> no idea what that really means, but I thought it made sense ;P
<asac> [reed]: approved :)
<[reed]> :)
<asac> don't wipe our branches ;)
<[reed]> hah
<[reed]> I won't ;)
<asac> fta: bug 194970
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194970 in firefox-3.0 "[Hardy] Incorrect .desktop files" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194970
<asac> mozilla bug 411092
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 411092 in XPConnect "XPCNativeWrapper pollution using setTimeout()" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411092
<asac> carlos: all on track ;)?
<carlos> asac: hi, yeah, everything should land tonight with our scheduled rollout
<carlos> asac: which means that tomorrow Firefox should be available to be translated in Launchpad
<asac> carlos: really cool.
<asac> lets hope that we didn't forget anything :(
<asac> everything else needs to be worked around for hardy i guess ;)
<carlos> asac: well, language packs could be updated after release
<carlos> so if there are bugs, we could fix them after final release
<asac> carlos: yes, but this assumes that it works at all :)
<carlos> did you test your part of the script?
<asac> but don't panic
<asac> davidm wanted to show me the first version of the po2xpi processor today.
<asac> i expect that we need to workaround for some things
<asac> e.g. not all info required is in .po
<asac> for instance there are .dtd's included by xml entities
<asac> but we have to grep for that in en-US.xpi and hope that just appending those to the translated .dtd's doesn't break anything (which it shouldn't in theory)
<asac> carlos: ^^^
<carlos> asac: I don't get it, aren't those dtd part of the language pack we got imported?
<asac> carlos: yes, but there are things that probably don't get imported atm
<carlos> how's that?
<asac> wait a second
<asac> carlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6087/
<asac> look at the top
<asac> this has nothing to do with translatable entities
<asac> just that we need that snippet in the final de.jars
<asac> translation .xpis
<asac> we could have used an artificial entity id "% brandDTD SYSTEM" with msgid "chrome://branding/locale/brand.dtd"
<carlos> asac: is the same for all language packs?
<carlos> or it depends on the language?
<asac> carlos: no ... we produce a translation that uses the same file tree layout as the en-US.xpi
<asac> the actual translations you import might be different, but that doesn't really matter as all entities are translated
<asac> its just how we can assemble the translated xpis
<carlos> My point is that you could do the change in en-US.xpi
<carlos> on firefox build time
<asac> carlos: hmm ... you mean i could replace that with a plain entity with the key "% brandDTD SYSTEM" ?
<asac> good idea
<carlos> and then, you will get en-US.xpi file already 'fixed' with that and thus, the logic to generate the xpi language packs doesn't need to know about it
<asac> carlos: hmm .. but the problem is still that your importer probably chokes on:
<asac> <!ENTITY % brandDTD SYSTEM "chrome://branding/locale/brand.dtd">
<asac> i have no idea how to better describe it
<carlos> asac: that will allow that any fix is isolated in firefox source package
<asac> i could do:
<asac> %_brandDTD_SYSTEM though
<carlos> asac: hmm, well, I could ignore that entity on import time
<asac> no we _need_ that entity
<carlos> I mean in Launchpad
<asac> otherwise i don't have the info in the .po :)
<carlos> ah
<carlos> but isn't going to be the same?
<carlos> for all languages?
<asac> it will be the same for all languages yes.
<carlos> you will get it directly in en-US.xpi
<asac> but still i need that info :)
<carlos> the en-US.xpi I'm going to export so you can use it as a template to rebuild the translation xpi files
<asac> carlos: yes, we can workaround by grepping in en-US.xpi
<asac> but its painful
<asac> we have no problem with including files that are missing
<asac> (and sedding those)
<asac> but shaking things out is more painful, but as i said, we can probably workaround
<carlos> I'm lost... you are greeping anyway en-US.xpi to substitute English with the translations from the .po file... will not be that entity already in the right place?
<asac> carlos: no we are substituting ... we are contructing from scratch
<asac> we are not substituting
<asac> the only things we are sedding is install.rdf + chrome.manifest
<asac> and we include all files that are in the en-US.xpi but cannot be reconstructed by .po in the .xpi
<asac> anyway, we can do this special tweak somehow ;)
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> asac: so you have all metadata in the .po files except for the install.rdf + chorme.manifest ?
<asac> yes
<carlos> interesting ;-)
<asac> that was my goal from the beginning
<carlos> I thought you were using something like sed
<asac> no ... thats too smart ;)
<carlos> and thus, I assumed that you were keeping other metadata
<asac> the transformer is pretty stateless
<Fujitsu> asac: I seem to not have a cursor in Fx3 textareas... is this known?
<asac> hmm ... not sure ;)
<asac> there are a bunch of layout bugs still open in bugzilla
<asac> but in general it should work
<asac> Fujitsu: can you reproduce? does this happen in all textareas?
<asac> what is special about the one you see this bug in?
<Fujitsu> It's a Launchpad comment box that I use (so see it in) mostly, but I'll try in others now.
<asac> special fonts? language?
<asac> theme?
<Fujitsu> None, en_GB, default.
<Fujitsu> Ah, if I move up a zoom level, it's displayed.
<Fujitsu> In fact, it's only that zoom level that has it absent.
<Fujitsu> But it's the default.
<asac> ok
<asac> so caret disappears on zoom?
<Fujitsu> I guess so.
<asac> mozilla bug 420987
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 420987 in Editor "Textarea caret invisible at certain zoom levels on Windows" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=420987
<Fujitsu> Single pixel table borders vanish at some zoom levels too.
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=420987#c3
<asac> feel free to come up with this "easy" patch :)
<Fujitsu> That looks good.
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 420987 in Editor "Textarea caret invisible at certain zoom levels on Windows" [Normal,New]
<tester> test
<asac_> hi ... test chatzilla
<asac_> looks good
<asac> jetsaredim: ok uploaded webdeveloper .. can you please merge in changes i pushed to my branch for that?
<asac> jetsaredim: and please prepare an update with bzr branch url included in control
<jetsaredim> ?
 * jetsaredim is in a bit of a daze this morning
<asac> jetsaredim: i think in XPI.TEMPLATE control file there is an example
<asac> hehe
<jetsaredim> too much guitar hero
<asac> jetsaredim: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox-extensions/firefox-webdeveloper.ubuntu
<asac> that contains the latest changes i did to make this ready for upload
<asac> you can just bzr merge URL that when in your .ubuntu branch
<jetsaredim> what's the proper bzr branch url?
<asac> jetsaredim: currently it was you, but maybe replace your name with ubuntu-dev ... which is where motus can write
<asac> and since the Maintainer is MOTU that would be proper
<asac> i can push the branch there then
<asac> jetsaredim: it was your == bullshit: i mean the url of your branch but replace your nick by ubuntu-dev :)
<jetsaredim> asac: you want me to get rid of XSBC-Original-Maintainer?
<jetsaredim> Vcs-Bzr: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/firefox-webdeveloper.ubuntu/ - right?
<asac> jetsaredim: yes. the bzr link is good
<asac> jetsaredim: do you see what i did on top of your package?
<jetsaredim> that's all you want me to change?
<asac> can you do the same for the other branches?
<asac> jetsaredim: first: merge in my changes to your branch
<jetsaredim> i did
<asac> then make a new package revision (changelog)
<jetsaredim> ya
<asac> and fix the Vcs-Bzr header
<jetsaredim> ya
<jetsaredim> jah
<asac> ok
<jetsaredim> jahwol
<asac> hehe
<asac> push it to your branch
<asac> and let me know
<asac> use UNRELEASED in changelog instead of hardy
<asac> then do the same (copyright, vcs, whatever i did) to the other branches of you
<asac> jetsaredim: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webdeveloper/1.1.5-0ubuntu2 :)
<jetsaredim> so now there is going to be another version with the vcs fixed?
<asac> jetsaredim: not now. next week
<asac> but we want that for final release
<jetsaredim> ok
<asac> but for now keep it UNRELEASED
<asac> so we can react on eventual bugs
<asac> in the next upload
<jetsaredim> i uploaded to my branch
<asac> ok pushing to ubuntu-dev
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/firefox-webdeveloper.ubuntu
<jetsaredim> damn - I didn't put your changes into my commit log
<asac> jetsaredim: ?
<asac> you can see them in bzr log
<asac> so the info is still there
<fta2> asac, do you want to sponsor xul 1.8 or do I have to request sponsorship in universe ?
<asac> its just launchpad that is a bit lame
<asac> fta2: given the short timeframe we have, i can do that
<asac> ill be off ... tomorrow is a better day
<asac> firefox sec updated leeched my resources for today ;)
<fta2> i'll go for universe then
<asac> if you find someone that does it today, go ahead
<asac> otherwise i can do that tomorrow.
<asac> fta2: did the tag work out?
<asac> fta2: maybe refer to the USN we used for firefox ... or the CVE ids and so on
<asac> Fujitsu: maybe you can sponsor fta2's xulrunner 1.8 update?
<asac> to hardy
<asac> fta2: please check a few rdepends
<asac> i am not sure how familiar Fujitsu is with testing xul upgrades.
<asac> Fujitsu: in case you have time to upload today: if fta2 says that the update is ok, its ok with me as well - I trust his judgement. so ... if anything breaks i take the blame.
<fta2> :)
<asac> fta2: i think kaze still uses xulrunner?
<fta2> right
<asac> fta2: no idea if you can test   libswt3.2-gtk-jni libmozillainterfaces-java libgtk-mozembed-ruby1.8 libghc6-mozembed-dev
<asac> but maybe try mobile-basic-flash
<asac> its pretty important for the mobile project
<asac> (no idea if it works in normal desktop)
<asac> but in general i'd assume that it keeps working
<asac> oh ... and eclipse ... maybe try that (i think its the Help dialog that has gecko)
<fta2> i guess it's the middle of the night for Fujitsu
<asac> fta2: yeah :) ... thats why i write all the info that spring to my mind :)
<asac> no idea what videolink is and zekr
<fta2> hm, when I had a city in the clock, it makes my gnome-panel crash
<fta2> I add
<fta2> should I do a debdiff against the last ubuntu or the last debian ?
<fta2> asac, ^^
<asac> did you fork completely away? or just updated te current package?
<fta2> i've merged debian (1.8.1.12), then updated to 1.8.1.13
<asac> fta2: attach orig tarball + diff.gz + debdiff of debian/ directory (for ubuntu)
<fta2> tarball too ? it's big
<asac> fta2: every bits for sponsorship on the bug would be great
<fta2> ok
<asac> maybe attach the debian debdiff after 1.8.1.12 merge (if you have it)
<asac> and the ubuntu debdiff of debian/ directory for 12 -> 13
<fta2> I have the debdiff between 1.8.1.11-1 and 1.8.1.13+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<asac> what is in hardy?
<fta2> er no
<fta2> I have the debdiff between 1.8.1.11-1ubuntu1 and 1.8.1.13+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<asac> i think debdiff of debian/ would be neough then
<asac> i hope its not too intrusive ,)
<fta2> yes but which version ?
<asac> he? the one you have ... but just debian/ directory changes
<fta2> the src could be 1.8.1.12-5 or 1.8.1.11-1ubuntu1
<fta2> the dst is 1.8.1.13+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<asac> if you don't have the .12 merged version anymore, then i don't care about the debian-ubuntu one
<asac> just the debian/ directory ripped out of the debdiff you already have
<fta2> I don't have it
<asac> (11 -> 13)
<fta2> ok, good
<asac>  < fta2> I have the debdiff between 1.8.1.11-1ubuntu1 and 1.8.1.13+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<fta2> i meant debdiff filterdiffed for debian/
<asac> yes
<asac> i need all the source bits (diff.gz + dsc + orig) + the debian/ directory debdiff off 11->13
<fta2> I'll upload all the from home
<fta2> I'll upload all that from home
<fta2> bug 207171
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207171 in xulrunner "Please sponsor xulrunner 1.8.1.13+nobinonly-0ubuntu1" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207171
<carlos_> asac: hi
<carlos_> asac: rosetta-hardy/xpi/firefox/
<carlos_> rosetta-hardy/xpi/firefox/es.po
<carlos_> rosetta-hardy/xpi/firefox/en.po
<carlos_> rosetta-hardy/xpi/firefox/en-US.xpi
<carlos_> is that layout ok for you?
<carlos_> it will be inside the standard language packs tarball
<carlos_> the en.po file should be ignored, but will be exported for some time
<asac> carlos: yes.
<fta2> asac, Fujitsu: i'm done with bug 207171
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207171 in xulrunner "Please sponsor xulrunner 1.8.1.13+nobinonly-0ubuntu1" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207171
<carlos> asac: ok, then all changes are done and waiting for a review so I can land it and get it rolledout tonight
 * asac hugs carlos
 * asac crossing fingers ;)
<carlos> asac: btw, this is how we export the .po files now: http://people.ubuntu.com/~carlos/firefox.pot
<carlos> asac: that's one without translations
<carlos> please, validate that it fits your needs
<carlos> as far as I know, it has everything we agreed
<asac> carlos: looks good.
<asac> i cannot see any glitch
<carlos> asac: ok, cool
 * asac off for today
<asac> (finally)
<fta> Bug 207199
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207199 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3.0 cannot claim to be lightweight" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207199
<fta> lol
<Greenery> >.<
<Fujitsu> fta, asac: I've never dealt with Mozilla stuff before (and it was 2am when you pinged)
<fta> Fujitsu, well, you can build it like everything else.
<Fujitsu> I would hope so.
<Fujitsu> But I should probably test it, unless you're sure it's good.
<fta> changes are minimal, i'm confident
<Fujitsu> OK, I'll do some basic testing and upload, if you point me at the source package.
<fta> it's in the bug
<fta> [reed], will you do something like mozilla bug 424489 for 3.0 final ?
 * [reed] waits on ubotu
<fta> <ubotu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by Mozilla: Connection reset by peer.
<[reed]> mozilla bug 424489
<fta> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=424489
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 424489 in General "Change name of Firefox 3 M13 to "Firefox 3 Beta 5" for official branding (for beta build tagging only)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=424489
<[reed]> no
<[reed]> that's only for the betas
<fta> thanks
<fta> this was for bug 206275
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206275 in firefox-3.0 "Remove program version from titlebar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206275
<fta> what wording would you recommend for bug 207199 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207199 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3.0 cannot claim to be lightweight" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207199
<[reed]> we have some text we use for vista
<[reed]> let me look
<Fujitsu> fta: I'm currently waiting for .orig.tar.gzs to download; sorry about the wait.
<[reed]> Firefox delivers safe, easy web browsing. A familiar user interface, enhanced security features including protection from online identity theft and integrated search let you get the most out of the web.
<[reed]> er
<[reed]> Firefox delivers safe, easy web browsing. A familiar user interface, enhanced security features including protection from online identity theft, and integrated search let you get the most out of the web.
<[reed]> how's that?
<fta> I need a short description too
<fta> it's for: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.0.head/annotate/fta%40sofaraway.org-20080326195622-m7885ve39vsxfxi3?file_id=control-20070321172126-hx4btlytc64jyo4n-4
<fta> damn long urls
<Fujitsu> safe, easy web browser
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6114/
<fta> ok for safe and easy
<Fujitsu> fta: Have you looked at what Debian uses?
<fta> !info iceweasel sid
<fta> ...
<fta> .......
<fta> !info iceweasel sid
<fta> [reed], any progress with Bug 206295
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206295 in firefox-3.0 "firefox 3 right-click menu chooses random options" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206295
<fta> ?
<fta> Fujitsu, how about xul, still ok ?
<Fujitsu> fta: Getting there.
<Fujitsu> Got it built, but debdiffing it got X angry.
<fta> Fujitsu, is it just me or are the sponsor bugs no longer processed ?
<fta> http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/sponsoring/ seems to just be growing
<fta> I'm waiting for prism to get sponsored..
<Fujitsu> fta: I don't know. I do security stuff; not the sponsor queue.
<saivann> asac : I think that we can wait a few days before merging my ubufox branch, I get 1 new translation per day, I keep my branch updated.
<fta> ok, nm
<saivann> asac : Also, created branches for bug 194970 that you can review
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194970 in firefox-3.0 "[Hardy] Incorrect .desktop files" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194970
<fta> saivann, i think i've already fixed that
<fta> [reed], http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/2008/03/26/opera-and-the-acid3-test
<saivann> fta : For Firefox 3.0, but not for Thunderbird and Sunbird, right?
<fta> right
<saivann> fta : Ok, great, my branches are for sunbird and thunderbird :)
<saivann> fta : If you fix this in firefox3.0, I believe that I can set status of firefox to "Won't fix", should-I?
<fta> saivann, i've set it to Fix Committed as it's in the branch for b5
<saivann> fta : Yes, you fixed it for firefox-3.0, but firefox probably won't be fixed, right?
<saivann> (the bug is filed in firefox and firefox-3.0)
<fta> well, it's an easy fix that could be committed in the ff2 branch
<fta> that branch is mostly maintained by asac
<saivann> fta : Great, I will create a branch for ff2 as well
<fta> just branch the one that served to create 2.0.0.13
<fta> should be in ~asac
<fta> hoping he pushed his last commits...
<saivann> fta : yes, 2.0.0.13, that should do the trick, I think
<Fujitsu> fta: Finally got xulrunner to build and work and not crash X on the way.
<Fujitsu> fta: Uploading now.
<fta> Fujitsu, cool, thanks :)
<fta> why did X crash btw ?
<Fujitsu> I think the scheduler in 2.6.24 is a bit strange.
<Fujitsu> I use LUKS encryption on my entire disk, and the kernel was going into IOWAIT, and X didn't get any CPU time at all.
<Fujitsu> Still not entirely sure why it happens.
<fta> was it during linking of that huge libxul or libxpcom ?
<Fujitsu> fta: No, during extraction of the tarball for debdiffing.
<fta> wow
<Fujitsu> I can't upload right now, as drescher's FTP daemon doesn't seem to be running :(
<Fujitsu> I think I ran out of space in /tmp, so it might have started swapping.
<Fujitsu> fta: Well, elmo fixed it nice and quickly, so I'm uploading now.
<fta> excellent
<Fujitsu> And it took less than 2 seconds to upload, thanks to uploading from a server with ridiculously high bandwidth, and only 4 hops away from drescher.
<Fujitsu> fta: You should have an Accepted email about now.
<fta> not yet
<Fujitsu> I got one.
<fta> then i won't
<Fujitsu> You're in the Changed-By.
<Fujitsu> Signer and Changed-By get emails.
<fta> ok, maybe my greylist (if it's a different ip)
<fta> http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2008/03/firefox-3-expected-for-june/
<Fujitsu> Is Hardy planned to get Fx3 final for .1 or so?
<fta> hopefully, yes
<asac> saivann: the desktop file for ffox should be fixed
<asac> keep the bug open and remind me the next days ;)
<fta> asac, do you still have things to add to mozilla-devscripts, i'd like to release 0.06
<saivann> asac : firefox branch is now linked with bug 194970
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194970 in firefox-3.0 "[Hardy] Incorrect .desktop files" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194970
<saivann> asac : thanks
<asac> fta: well ... i think the changes i need to do deserve a 0.07
<asac> i want to strip the jars + define a default location where to put the language.xpi after biuld
<asac> saivann: ok. i think i can take all branches in a row
<asac> can you do the old firefox as well (v. 2)
<asac> ?
<saivann> asac : I just noticed, would it be easier for you if I also add a changelog entry for sunbird/thunderbird/firefox branches. I only modified the desktop files in these branches
<saivann> asac : https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~saivann/firefox/fix_desktop_file
<asac> what do you mean by changelog entry?
<asac> if you want to open a new package revision, please do so
<asac> (e.g. a new changelog entry ::)
<Fujitsu> fta: Does that xulrunner have all the fixes up to 2008-19?
<asac> Fujitsu: it should have all that are documented in firefox usn
<fta> yep
<fta> it's in the changelog
<Fujitsu> asac: It lists 2008-1[4-9] as being fixed in that release. It won't have missed any in between?
<Fujitsu> I'm working out which CVEs to close.
<saivann> asac : No problem for me, but would it be easier for you? my actual branches did not change debian/changelog to describe the changes
<asac> Fujitsu: you can close everything that is fixed i firefix
<Fujitsu> asac: OK, thanks.
<asac> if there are more CVEs left you need clarification on ask me
<asac> there might be a few more for mailnews and so on
<asac> but just a few
<asac> Fujitsu: thanks for your support on this
<Fujitsu> asac: No problem. Thank you and fta. I want a secure Hardy.
<asac> me too ;)
<asac> np
<saivann_> asac : It's your preference, do you want my branches with or without modifications in debian/changelog?
<asac> saivann_: please documented changes in changelog
<asac> use UNRELEASED instead of hardy maybe
 * asac off - at last
<saivann_> asac : Will be fixed in ~1 hour, thanks
<fta> Fujitsu, i'm done with seamonkey-1.1.9, I just rebuild from scratch to be sure
<Fujitsu> fta: Great! That has 7 CVEs open against it.
<Fujitsu> The past 24 hours has been rather good for Hardy CVE counts... Java is fixed, xulrunner uploaded, seamonkey to be uploaded... iceape removal filed, iceape removal NACKed by gnomefreak, iceape removal reacked...
<fta> the same ones as xul and firefox
<fta> iceape should stay in gutsy, but be removed from hardy
<Fujitsu> Right. We can't remove from previous releases.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-27
<fta> problem is i can't reproduce that: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seamonkey/+bug/190845/comments/4
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190845 in seamonkey "seamonkey has no Help > Report Problem in Help Menu" [Medium,Confirmed]
<fta> seems it's a broken perl-base
<fta> Fujitsu, bug 207461
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207461 in seamonkey "Please sponsor seamonkey 1.1.9" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207461
<fta> i have the debdiff ready to be uploaded
<fta> you can already get the tarball
<fta> it will not change
<Fujitsu> fta: Grabbing it now.
<fta> Fujitsu, i'm done
<fta> enjoy
<asac> Fujitsu: fta: not sure if want to roll a sec update for stable xulrunners. in case we want mike has pushed http://people.debian.org/~glandium/xulrunner_1.8.0.15~pre080323b-0etch1_amd64.changes
<carlos> asac: hi, from where could I fetch all Firefox translations?
<asac> carlos: from the ftp server :)
<asac> just kidding
<asac> let me look
<carlos> asac: I'm going to do a full import/export test in our development server as requested by kiko to get all changes deployed with today's rollout
<asac> carlos: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.0b3/linux-i686/xpi/
<carlos> asac: that means that I will provide you with a language pack tarball so you can do your part of the testing
<carlos> asac: ok, thanks
<asac> thats all beta3 translations (for which the en-US.xpis is)
<asac> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.0b4/linux-i686/xpi/
<asac> thats beta 4
<carlos> what should I upload then?
<asac> but i think you need a new en-US.xpi too ... i think we should do that afterwards
<asac> carlos: beta 3
<carlos> do you have an updated en-US.xpi file?
<carlos> ok
<asac> i have to produce them first.
<tester> test
<tester> good
<carlos> asac: https://translations.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/firefox-3.0/
<carlos> asac: I'm importing everything there
<asac> and xulrunner-1.9 ?
<carlos> once I finish with the import process, I will be ready to produce the export
<carlos> asac: is xulrunner in its own source package?
<carlos> isn't it part of firefox-3.0 source package?
<asac> did you wipe your brain while on holiday ?
<asac> yes it is
<carlos> I forgot it ;-)
<asac> we have two en-US.xpi ... but only one translation for all
<asac> so the idea is that you import the translation twice
<carlos> I know that ;-)
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<carlos> but I thought both come from the same firefox-3.0 source package
<asac> yes ... the reason why we have two en-US.xpi is that we have two source packages
<asac> no
<carlos> ok
<carlos> let me move xulrunner then...
<asac> if that was the case we wouldn't need to the split
<asac> one source package will always provide exactly one en-US.xpi
<asac> carlos: the source package is xulrunner-1.9
<carlos> https://translations.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xulrunner-1.9/
<asac> (xulrunner is outdated ... as is firefox)
<asac> right
<asac> carlos: has the import finished?
<asac> why are there so many untranslated strings? accesskeys?
<carlos> the templates, yes, the translations, are still being imported
<asac> ah ok
<asac> was just confused by the count of German untranslated
<carlos> it takes a while given the size of the files and given that is the first time we import them in that database
<asac> thats ok
<carlos> asac: hmm German is already imported for both templates
<carlos> 216 and 230 strings are untranslated
<asac> let me filter the untranslated
 * asac using that webpage for the first time
<asac> en-US.xpi/en-US.jar!/locale/browser/appstrings.properties:2(malformedURI)
<asac> is not translated
<asac> lets see
<asac> (the suggestion is good though)
<asac> carlos: why are there good suggestions for everything?
<asac> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at %S.
<carlos> yeah, I just saw that problem
<asac> Firefox kann keine Verbindung zu dem Server unter %S aufbauen.
<asac> its a bug?
<carlos> seems like we have  a bug
<carlos> yes
<asac> i mean those most likely come from the de.xpi
<asac> good
<asac> well not so good, but good that we notice
<carlos> however, I guess is not a huge one, given that it still appears as a suggestion...
<asac> looks like its all .properties
<carlos> not huge == not really an stopper to start using Launchpad
<carlos> we will prepare a fix to get it cherry picked as soon as possible
<asac> well ... how will this be in the export?
<asac> (we could manually approve them of course i guess)
<asac> but maybe suggestions are already in the .po ?
<asac> approving 200+ strings for 20 translations is pretty much work i guess :)
<carlos> no, that will be missed in the export
<asac> unless you have a script ;)
<asac> can we improve them efficiently somehow?
<asac> aeh approve i mean
<asac> so we can use the exports for real?
<carlos> asac: using Ubuntu translators work ? :-P
<asac> ha ;)
<carlos> let me talk with Jeroen about it
<asac> yeah
<asac> all properties missing might cause some UI pain :)
<carlos> asac: the 'beauty' of language packs is that translators would fix it after release...
<carlos> but yeah, I agree that is better if everything is workin since day 0
<asac> well ... fixing is good, but fixing half of the UI is not so good .)
<asac> anyway ... a way to autoapprove the initial imports would be good
<asac> carlos: ok i talked to pitti. translations _after_ release have the same policies as package updates after the release.
<asac> (in theory) ... so lets better get all translations at least approved ;)
<carlos> what do you mean by the same policies?
<asac> specifially this mean: you cannot change translations (except for typos). you can only add new translations ... and no new languages
<asac> carlos: SRU procedure: first upload to -proposed ... get testing/review ... then roll it to -updates
<asac> carlos: but indeed, updates are rolled once a month that way
<asac> so its somehow different
<carlos> asac: well, is not 'change translations' but 'strings to translate'
<carlos> you can change translations, that's the whole idea behind language packs
<asac> carlos: our policy is to not change the UI after release ... changing translations (except for typos) would change UI and thus should not qualify.
<asac> pitti said that there has been no precedence yet of radical translation changes (i think you say strings for that)
<asac> anyway ... doesn't matter in our case
<carlos> asac: If that's true... we are not following that procedure in any released version, at least we are not forcing that
<carlos> asac: and even in that case, is not translation changes, but actually fix untranslated strings
<carlos> so it would still be considered as 'fixes'
<asac_> carlos: sorry ... reconnect
<asac_> 11:53 < carlos> asac: If that's true... we are not following that procedure in any released version, at least we are
<asac_>                 not forcing that
<asac_> 11:53 < asac> carlos: yes, he said there was no need to enforce that yet, because he didn't encounter any radical
<asac_>               changes so far
<asac_> 11:53 < asac> just for your interest.
<asac_> 11:54 < asac> carlos: just let me know how i can get all suggestions approved efficiently so we get a fully translated
<asac_>               firefox for release
<carlos>  asac: and even in that case, is not translation changes, but actually fix untranslated strings
<carlos>  so it would still be considered as 'fixes'
<asac_> carlos: yes ... fixing untranslated strings is ok
<asac_> but in our case it would be half of the UI
<asac_> we should definitly find a way to get them translated before a release
<carlos> I'm talking with jtv, maybe we could just fix it easily
<asac_> ok thanks
<carlos> asac_: anyway, we have a bit less than a month before release, right?
<carlos> a proper patch should be landed next week
<carlos> so it's not even an issue for release
<asac_> i am fine with everything: 1. automated script that approves initial imports, 2. call for approving to translation owners
<carlos> after that, I will do a full import again and everything should be 'fixed'
<asac_> carlos: ok
<asac_> don't know anything about the release procedures for launchpad
<asac_> if its just a week, then its certainly fine :)
<carlos> well, next launchpad release is post Hardy release
<asac_> carlos: i initially understood that there was no way to fix this for hardy release
<asac_> thanks for clarifying
<carlos> however, we are able to do cherry picks for critical bugs
<asac_> ok great.
<carlos> and this qualifies for it
<asac_> my concerns are suddently gone :-D
<asac_> we can definitly start with that bug
<carlos> asac_: there are two options, go ahead and open Firefox in Launchpad tomorrow and wait for a fix next week
<asac_> (and maybe manually approve a few .properties so we can test if the .properties creation actually works
<carlos> or wait until the fix landed
<asac_> carlos: if thats the choice, go ahead
<carlos> to publish firefox
<carlos> asac_: I will need to confirm it with kiko, but I'm all for that first option
<asac_> we could manually approve one language so we can see if the distro side works well
<asac_> carlos: thanks.
<asac_> let me know!
<carlos> ok
<asac_> carlos: ok, we have one more thing to clarify: auto import.
<carlos> jtv: did a script to do the upload automatically
<asac_> where does that script the en-US.xpi to be?
<asac_> does it need any parameters (like source package name + path to xpi)?
<carlos> so I guess is just a matter of using a cron job for it or give it to you so you can execute it manually when you want to
<asac_> carlos: pitti wants to integrate that during package build
<asac_> like what we do for the other translations
<asac_> if we have a script thats fine. just need to know which parameters that script takes
<carlos> asac_: for the en-US.xpi, you don't need to do anything, we will get it from the package build automatically
<carlos> asac: he just need to extract the xpi files like he does with .po and .pot files
<asac> carlos: i doubt that. at least i have to put it somewhere
<carlos> asac: leave it in the source tree
<carlos> after the build, there is a script that all packages execute
<carlos> to extract .po and .pot files
<carlos> it should be extended by pitti to take care of xpi files too
<carlos> asac: it doesn't matter the path where you leave it, but don't change it or we will need to approve it manually with each upload
<asac> carlos: ok, but pitti doesn't need to use the upload script?
<asac> (e.g. you can change that?)
<carlos> no, I misunderstood you
<carlos> the script will be used to upload translations
<carlos> which are not in your packages
<carlos> and thus, not part of the build process
<asac> carlos: of course its not in the build process. its about the binary package mangler that - from what i understood - does the uploads
<asac> or is that in the build process for you as well?
<asac> carlos: anyway, i think once this is done, pitti should probably talk directly to you
<carlos> asac: sorry, I call it part of the build process :-)
<carlos> asac: sure, however, as I said, just tell him to extract .xpi files just like he extracts .po and .pot files
<carlos> and that's all the work he needs to do
<asac> carlos: yes. did that
<asac> he appears to have understood :)
<carlos> :-)
 * asac still completely blind on how all this works ... e.g. how is the source package name found?
<asac> carlos: ok. i think all is clear now
<asac> now go back to work :)
<carlos> asac: that's done from the buildd hook that provides us the files after the package build
<carlos> it knows the package that is being built
<carlos> so we get it from there
<asac> ah ok.
<asac> carlos: one more thing: there is not yet any other language than german on https://translations.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/firefox-3.0 ... is the import still running?
<carlos> yeah, the import is slow and I need to execute the script several times on that server (on production is a cron script)
<asac> ok
<carlos> asac: oh, also, you are looking to the partial view
<asac> hmm
<asac> ah ... i hit "view translations & all languages"
<carlos> click on 'View Template & All languages...' link
<asac> now i have more
<carlos> :-)
<asac> what qualifies en_GB and de to appear on that other page?
<jt1> carlos: you can edit SECONDS_TO_RUN in the cron script so it doesn't stop so often.
<jt1> asac: your preferred languages settings IIRC
<asac> carlos: can we see why finnish has 2 more untranslated strings than the others (217 vs 215) ?
<asac> would be good to verify that its really a missing translation and not another bug
<asac> jt1: ok.
<jt1> carlos: did you see any "Duplicate message ID" output while running the script?  Those now only happen if the duplication is in the same file, but if there's a bug there, the messages would fail to be imported.
<carlos> jtv: no, there is no such output
<carlos> asac: I think I found the problem anyway, so it should be somehow easy to fix...
<jtv> carlos: tell us!  tell us!
<asac> which problem?
<asac> the ones that they are not approved? or the 217-215 (finnish vs. german) missing translations=
<carlos> asac: btw, I 'lied' to you, the strings that are not translated now in launchpad but that were translated in xpi file will appear in the exported .po file
<carlos> but with the #~ prefix
<asac> carlos: you have one example?
<carlos> no, but once everything is imported, I will be able to show you it
<asac> ok. its not that important. i currently assume that we get those exported properly for final
<asac> for now we can test with a english-LANGUAGE mix :)
<asac> at least we get testing of the fallback mechanism that way :)
<carlos> ;-)
 * asac hospital
<asac> visit
<saivann> asac : Hi, you asked me to recall you this : bug 194970
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194970 in firefox-3.0 "[Hardy] Incorrect .desktop files" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194970
<saivann> asac : my branches are ready to merge with the main branches, and all linked to the bug report
<asac> saivann: if you don't see an ack from me in 1h ping me again. i am into something right now which might wipe all my memory :)
<saivann> asac : Ok I will wait for your running process to terminate then :)
<asac> carlos: can we get the newly imported translations today?
<jtv> asac: unfortunately we can't fix those contexts.
<asac> jtv: huh?
<carlos> asac: yes, once all imports are done (still running....)
<jtv> asac: the translation data is just structured too differently from the template.  :-(
<asac> ah ok
<carlos> asac: but as jtv tried to point, without the strings fixed
<asac> jtv: so this means that we have to manually approve the suggestions?
<jtv> asac: right
<asac> i jsut find it interesting that its only .properties files
<asac> that reveal this bug
<jtv> asac: is it!?  I'm sure I saw dtd files as well.
<asac> jtv: i only saw .dtd for branding
<asac> which might be indeed missing
<asac> however, if there are .dtds then they are really rare ... which is why i thought this is a real bug
<asac> jtv: can you show me an example?
<asac> (for which the context is too different)
<carlos> asac: the problem comes with locales
<carlos> like German that has the same IDs twice in the .xpi file
<jtv> asac: the problem in most cases seems to be that the template doesn't have the clashing message identifiers that the translation does.
<carlos> which mixed with the fact that we don't read yet manifest files... it produces us to see conflicts when there shouldn't be any
<jtv> asac: Because we have two "half templates" but complete translations.
<asac> Located in en-US.xpi/en-US.jar!/locale/browser/appstrings.properties:9(redirectLoop)
<asac> thats a translation with only suggestion
<asac> its in de.xpi/de.jar!/locale/browser/appstrings.properties
<asac> ok i understand about the clashing a bit
<asac> jtv: can we somehow automize the approval of initial imports?
<jtv> asac: the German will have some clashes that you've basically removed from the template by splitting it into two.
<asac> ok. i see.
<asac> so we might even see the wrong translation as suggestions?
<jtv> asac: yes, though the right ones should also be included.
<jtv> asac: which is exactly why it's hard to automate this.
<asac> jtv: let me think.
<asac> jtv: can't you use the current context algorithm if the dtd and .properties are not in a jar
<asac> and otherwise use at least the full path in the jar as context?
<asac> that should give us enough context for most
<asac> if not all
<jtv> asac: problem is, the translators have rearranged files.  Do we know that this won't give us any bad matches?
<asac> jtv: i would say no ... but i have to chew a bit about that.
<jtv> asac: you may have to look inside a lot of them to be sure.
<asac> jtv: i only need to look at the chrome.manifest files
<asac> jtv: but we have to live with this this week anyway.
<asac> so we have a few more days to figure this i guess
<jtv> asac: guess so.  And we're on a sprint next week.
<fta2> [reed], why rc2 ?
<fta2> [reed], b5~rc1 freezes and goes 100% cpu when i tell it to remember a password, reproduced 3 times out of 3 tries
<asac> sounds like a nss issue
<fta2> damn, i can't commit to the ubufox branch
<fta2> it's in ~ubuntu-core-dev
<[reed]> fta2: rc2 because of some plugin code
<[reed]> that regressed
<fta2> ok, I'll have a look later
<asac> saivann: you should remember to close the LP bugs in changelog ;)
<saivann> asac : Oh right.. sorry I did think about it, but forgot :), I can update my branch if you want
<saivann> asac : Do you want me to update the branches, it would take few minutes
<saivann> asac : I'm ready to push for firefox and thunderbird if you want it
<asac> saivann: the tbird branch is not based on the right branch
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird.dev
<asac> thats the right one
<asac> saivann: you did base it on the gutsy branch :)
<saivann> asac : Oh...
<saivann> asac : Ah right.. Sorry, that's very bad, I can fix this in some minutes if you want
<asac> would be good
<asac> i could do it manually, but would prefer to not :)
<saivann> asac : https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~saivann/thunderbird/fix_desktop_file
<saivann> asac : also updated firefox branch https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~saivann/firefox/fix_desktop_file
<asac> saivann: updated?
<asac> i already merged that ;)
<asac> (firefox)
<asac> let me try tbird
<asac> ah LP :)
<saivann> asac : I don't see any branch for firefox 2.0 that has firefox.desktop fixed, firefox 3.0 should be already merged
<asac> no its not yet pushed :)
<asac> but i merged all locally already
<asac> anyway ... will see if i can get it
<saivann> asac : Ok that's fine, thanks :) And sorry for my mistakes
<saivann> asac : In case you also have time for this in the next days, I did not get translations from the mongolian translator for sunbird and lightning-extension. He answers my mail but I believe that his job won't be ready for Hardy
<saivann> bug 174290
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174290 in sunbird-locales "[hardy] new upstream release 0.7" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174290
<asac> saivann: well ... the mistakes were more of cosmetic nature :)
<asac> except maybe for the tbird branch ... but the branch naming is not yet really consistant
<asac> so i see the fault on my side :)
<asac> saivann: don
<asac> t we jave 0.7?
<asac> man
<asac> don't we have 0.7 :(
<asac> typing is hard
<asac> ?
<asac> at least the merge was done on top of 0.7 here
<saivann> asac : No, only 0.5 for mk. However, all other locales are ready for 0.7
<saivann> asac : The links to download my packages are on the bug report, it's exactly the same packages that you reviewed few months ago
<asac> saivann: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightning-sunbird/0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<asac> oh you say just the locales are not there yet?
<saivann> asac : Yes, I only speak about the locales packages
<saivann> asac : I just updated the links on the bug report because the lightning-extension-locales was dead. I don't know about your opinion, but I think that we should upload them to repositories and update them if we get locales for mongolian
<asac> saivann: mongolian is missing?
<asac> *sigh* hopefully this will all be history in hardy+1 :)
<asac> when we get our locales from launchpad
<asac> for all moz apps
<saivann> asac : Yes, that's what I was speaking about, mongolian locale only exist in 0.5. You asked me few months ago to contact the translator to ask him to provide translations, the translator did not did the job yet.
<asac> did he reply?
<asac> saivann: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/sunbird/releases/0.7/langpacks/mk.xpi
<asac> that exists
<saivann> asac : Yes, I cc you but you maybe missed the mail. He said that he would work on this but he did not specify a deadline, there is a lot of chances that the locales are not ready for Hardy
<saivann> asac : Since when?? It did not exist recently!
<asac> well ... right now it exists :) ... better grab it before its gone ;)
<saivann> asac : I agree :D
<asac> cool
<asac> let me know when thats integrated
<asac> and sorry for the delay on that
<asac> after all we will have a translated sunbird in final release.
<asac> ;)
<saivann> asac : wait, I'm wrong, the iso code is not mk, but mn
<saivann> mn is the missing one
<asac> oh
<saivann> asac : Anyway it would not make sense, the mk locales is on the server since october :)
<saivann> asac : Hehe, sorry to break the party :P
<asac> you never know ;)
<asac> ok fine. do you currently ship no package or an empty package?
<asac> for mn?
<saivann> asac : Currently no package is build from the source package
<saivann> asac : I suggest to upload and keep in touch with the mn translator. If he gives some translation, I will take care to include them very fast so we can update the package
<saivann> asac : Curretly no *mn* package is built from the source package
<asac> saivann: you should build an empty one
<asac> look at the bottom of the mozilla-firefox-locales-all
<asac> package control file to get examples
<saivann> asac : No problem, I can fix this. Is there any other things that should be fixed/added to my packages? The last time you reviewed them, you said that you would probably upload them as they are now
<asac> yeah. then there is probably no other issue :)
<asac> whats the bug id?
<asac> have it
<saivann> bug 174290
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174290 in sunbird-locales "[hardy] new upstream release 0.7" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174290
<saivann> asac : ( I know, the LP: field is missing here too ) :)
<saivann> asac : I will add it now
<asac> cool
<asac> please create an empty package for non existing locales
<asac> thats all for now :)
<saivann> asac : I will do it in the next hours and keep you updated about this
<asac> (given that the resulting translations work of course)
<asac> great
<saivann> asac : Of course, all tested multiple times
<saivann> asac : I did not get answers from the translator mailing list about ubufox translation but I got multiples additionnal translations, all in my ubufox branch.
<asac> good
<saivann> asac : This will not be like rosetta, but still the translations looks good, and some translator reviewed their own translations and asked me to fix additionnal strings, so that sounds good
<asac> good
<saivann> asac : sunbird-locales and lightning-extension-locales package are now fixed, bug 174290
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174290 in sunbird-locales "[hardy] new upstream release 0.7" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174290
<saivann> asac : http://upload.leservicetechnique.com/bugs/lightning-extension-locales_0.7.tar.gz   http://upload.leservicetechnique.com/bugs/sunbird-locales_0.7.tar.gz
<saivann> asac : (empty debian binary package for mn locales are built and changelog have the (LP: ) field.)
 * saivann out for ~60 minutes
<asac> saivann: the LP bug is still not named in sunbird-locales package
<saivann> asac : Are you sure? "  * new upstream release 0.7 (LP: #174290)"
<asac> thats in lightning yes
<asac> btw, you need to use an ubuntu address in Maintainer: field if you use 0ubuntuX version
<saivann> asac : Also sunbird, I just looked and I re-uploaded the same package to my server
<asac> otherwise dpkg-source fails
<asac> either use MOTU or Mozillateam
<asac> you can set yourself as XSBC-Original-Maintainer if you want
<asac> i can fix the maintainer field if you want
<Jazzva> evening... :)
<asac> ill use mozillateam in maintainer for now
<asac> Jazzva: hi
<Jazzva> Hello, asac :)...
<asac> saivann: please ack that its ok for oyu
<saivann> asac : You're right, I didn't know this when I built the package for the first time
<asac> thats ok
<saivann> asac : Thank you
<asac> i can change it
<saivann> Ok, you'll take care of the missing LP field also?
<saivann> asac : Now that I packaged simdock with cdbs and all brother printer drivers package, I believe that I will be able to do better packages next time :) (If they are still needed in Intrepid of course)
<saivann> asac : Concerning mozilla projects and rosetta, is there something I can do to help the process of switching all locales to rosetta?
<asac> saivann: no ... not in hardy
<asac> we will do it for xulrunner and firefox in hardy
<saivann> asac : For Intrepid, I know that Hardy BetaFreeze is already passed
<asac> the others will follow in intrepid
<asac> basically it will only require one to add one include to the rules file
<asac> the rest should happen automagically
<saivann> asac : Ok, well if you think that I might be useful in that project, don't hesitate to ask
<asac> but as you know there will be issues when the time has come :)
<asac> sure
<asac> ill come back
<saivann> asac : Of course :)
<saivann> asac : Well thank you for this rush on all projects/bugs I had with the mozillateam.
 * saivann is out (suppertime, humm)
<asac> saivann: ok uploaded
<Jazzva> what was the policy on xpi packaging? Should we unzip them, and then package the source?
<asac> if there is no upstream source, yes.
<asac> Jazzva: but its important that the .xpi has a license file in top level
<asac> otherwise we need to ask author to add one (unless every single file has license header)
<Jazzva> Hmm... the license is available in the old package, so I just downloaded the new version... I don't think that the license has changed. But there is no license file in both versions...
<Jazzva> I sound a bit confusing :)... So, the license is available in debian/copyright in the old package. The old source doesn't contain the license in top level directory... The new one doesn't contain it, too...
 * saivann is still away
<saivann> asac : Thank you
<Jazzva> asac, fta: I think there's a little typo in XPI.TEMPLATE. In debian/changelog "(Closes: #...)" is used to close the bug, but isn't that debian's notation? Aren't we supposed to use "(LP: #...)"?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-28
<asac> Jazzva: oh ... if its just an upgrade then don't bother :)
<asac> about the license
<fta> still no sponsor for prism :(
<Jazzva> asac: Sure thing :)... There are few more things that I'm not sure how to deal with. The unzipped xpi does not contain a build script (which is sort of expected, I think). I suppose I could provide a build-xpi part in debian/rules, but I'm not sure if that's the right way... Well, that's what I can think of now :). I'll try to manage something in the afternoon. Gotta go to the work in the morning... Off to sleep.
<jturk> trying to figure out if this is a legit issue or not, recently upgraded to hardy, I was already using ff 3.0 though but now using the hardy package.  past few days cpu usage for firefox doesn't seem to leave the 15-20% range, even if I just have a few tabs open and not interacting with it
<jturk> so has this been seen? anything I can do to help identify the cause?
<asac_> Jazzva: how did the old package build the xpi?
<Jazzva> asac_, it didn't. The xpi file was packaged inside...
<carlos> asac: hi
<asac> hi carlos
<asac> Jazzva: ah ... ok
<carlos> asac: the export process was killed before it finished to do the Launchpad rollout
<Jazzva> It unzipped the xpi, so it could apply the patches, though...
<carlos> asac: in the other hand, launchpad.net is ready to get Firefox/Ubufox/thunderbird translations
<asac> carlos: \o/
<asac> carlos: so has the import of translations already happened?
<carlos> asac: we found two bugs, one is the one you are aware of, the other one is easily to workaround when uploading mozilla .xpi files and only affects zh-TW.xpi file (we will fix it in next cycle)
<carlos> asac: not yet, I'm going to start it and I wonder whether you have en-US.xpi files for beta4
<carlos> or do you prefer to do it with the beta3 one?
<carlos> asac: btw, on sunday, we will get a language pack export including those xpi files already
<asac> cool
<carlos> asac: so, should I upload beta3 xpi files?
<asac> i think you can go with them. we could use that to try the upgrade that way?
<carlos> sure, we can update to beta4 anytime we want
<asac> carlos: ok, then lets do it
<asac> there should not have been many string changes anyway
<carlos> in fact, if you include the xpi in your source package build, we should do it automatically
<carlos> well, if pitti applied the required changes to the buildd packages
<carlos> asac: what about ubufox?
<asac> carlos: ok, then lets try it with beta 5 upload
<asac> carlos: pitti already does that afaict
<carlos> asac: when will it be uploaded?
<asac> i expect beta5 to be out any time soon
<asac> carlos: we received a bunch of translations through the community for ubufox. i need to integrate them first, so we can import these as translations
<asac> ill have to check back with saivann about the state.
<asac> if not today, i can give you en-US.xpi + a bunch of translations by monday
<carlos> ok
<carlos> asac: I will be in London next week in a sprint. If you cannot talk with me on IRC, send me it by email, please
<asac> sure
<asac> whole launchpad team in london or just parts?
<carlos> just translations
<carlos> asac: btw, please, change https://launchpad.net/xulrunner and https://launchpad.net/firefox so they don't say that use translations officially
<carlos> those are for products, not Ubuntu packages, and Mozilla is not using Launchpad officially (at least yet)
<asac> carlos: looking
<asac> yeah ... i think if translations work well, that could change :)
<asac> carlos: what do you mean ... i don't see an option to say "unofficially"
<carlos> asac: well, you just need to say that those products don't use translations at all
<carlos> Ubuntu translations will be done from ubuntu/hardy/+source/....
<asac> carlos: jtv asked me to flip that a few days back
<carlos> asac: that's because a trick we use to do the manual upload
<asac> not sure why, but it felt like it was needed
<carlos> and is not really needed
<asac> ah ok
<carlos> because I will move the template and translations to the right place
<carlos> once everything is imported
<carlos> so you will be able to see it inside the ubuntu url space
<asac> ok done
<carlos> thanks
<asac> carlos: where can i get a most recent export from?
<carlos> asac: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+language-packs
<carlos> there you have the registry of exports
<asac> ok thanks
<fta> asac, the apport hook in ff3 is totally broken
<asac> fta: didn't you add a fix?
<fta> the install, yes but there are also bugs in the python code
<fta> i'm fixing it
<asac> the install? you mean the firefox-addons directory for inspecting global extensions, right?
<asac> fta: ?
<fta> no,it dies in asserts at several places
<asac> ouch
<asac> in some "launchpad" library?
<fta> no, directly in that code
<fta> i should be able to fix it properly shortly
<asac> carlos: so i need to grab the "full language pack" from that page, right?
<carlos> asac: not really, your script should be integrated with pitti's scripts to generate language packs
<asac> carlos: i want to test
<carlos> he already fetchs, builds and compile it
<carlos> oh, for testing purpososes!... yeah
<asac> well ... i need them anyway ;)
<asac> ok ... downloading 400 MB
<carlos> however, there is no language pack yet with xpi packages inside
<asac> or is the base language pack enough?
<asac> carlos: not?
<asac> hmm
<carlos> asac: we are doing the import in production right now
<asac> doesn't matter ... i gues i have them somewhere for testing
<carlos> and language packs are exported twice per week
<asac> ok
<asac> carlos: so where do i get a current export with the .po files from?
<asac> staging?
<asac> or is that in the full translations?
<asac> (sorry if i ask something thats already clear)
<asac> (i am just confused :))
<carlos> well, the staging export was cancelled due to the rollout
<carlos> we had to stop the export before it was complete
<carlos> I'm waiting for the production import and then, prepare a tarball for you for testing purposes
<carlos> any new language pack export after tomorrow will include the xpi and .po files  for firefox
<asac> carlos: ok
<asac> can i get something now?
<carlos> so you will be able to do tests directly from there
<asac> didn't we have langpacks a few days back? or did they have syntactially issues?
<carlos> asac: not yet, sorry, still doing imports...
<carlos> unless you want a partial export
<asac> carlos: i am fine with just two languages if thats possible
<asac> even one language would be enough
<carlos> asac: we had, but if I don't have that data imported, the language packs cannot include it ;-)
<asac> i just want to be sure that its exactly the same form as we get it later
<asac> so i can flash out any issues
<asac> (same form == for .po file)
<asac> i don't mind a missing en-US.xpi :)
<carlos> asac: ok, xulrunner or firefox?
<carlos> or both?
<asac> both please
<asac> i want to test to start the application
<asac> carlos: i read the announcement of matthew ... he doesn't mention anything about .xpi imports (not even as an experimental feature)
<asac> did it slip through ... or better not aanounce yet?
<carlos> jtv decided to be completely sure that the full cycle works and then, send another announcement
<asac> great
<asac> i think thats a good decision
<asac> carlos: so can i cancel the full tranlsation download?
<carlos> yes, it's useless for what you want
<asac> good
<carlos> asac: I just requested a download, once I get the confirmation email I will provide you with the URLs
<asac> thx
<carlos> asac: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12946358/launchpad-export.tar.gz
<carlos> asac: that's firefox
<carlos> asac: you have all .po files there, except that most are without translations
<carlos> ignore the directory layout, it will be different in the language pack (what we already agreed)
<asac> carlos: how about xulrunner=
<asac> ?
<asac> you have a link as well?
<carlos> yeah, sorry, the email took more time to arrive and got distracted...
<carlos> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12946587/launchpad-export.tar.gz
<asac> carlos: np ... i am distracted all the time :)
<carlos> The mailing list is at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-translators
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> wrong channel :-P
<carlos> asac: you see, I'm completely distracted
<asac> haha
<asac> well ... that info is probably useful here as well :)
<carlos> asac: well, I was near pasting the admin password too...
<fta> asac, xul head is now 1.9pre, it's not good for us as it gives 1.9~cvs so in control, it ends up as >= 1.9~b5~ << 1.9~
<asac> mozilla bug 419116
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 419116 in MailNews: Composition "Sending mail through SMTP server that doesn't require user:pass fails" [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=419116
<asac> mozilla bug 416282
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 416282 in General "Seamonkey/xpfe needs patch for bug 376473" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=416282
<fta> asac, you're doing seamonkey ?
<asac> fta: not right now
<asac> i wsa just told about those patches
<asac> and that they should go into the distro patchset for 1.8.0 branch
<fta> did you sort the libjpeg bug out ?
<fta> Member since:  2007-03-28
<fta> oh, 1 year today :)
<Jazzva> When the source doesn't provide the build script, should I write a part in debian/rules to build the xpi file?
<Jazzva> Or should I just package the xpi file itself?
<fta> asac, did you work on bug 203413?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203413 in liferea "Liferea creates many corrupt copies of places.sqlite in its Mozilla profile folder" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203413
<asac> fta: nope
<asac> sounds dirty
<fta> indeed
<fta> fta@ix:~/.liferea_1.4/mozilla/liferea $ ls *corrupt | wc -l
<fta> 3293
<fta> the oldest is: -rw------- 1 fta fta 126976 2008-02-28 00:18 places.sqlite.corrupt
<fta> I was running 1.9~b4~cvs20080227t1139+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1
<fta> before, i had 1.9~b4~cvs20080227t1139+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1
<fta> but i don't remember when liferea was restarted
<fta> oops, 1.9~b4~cvs20080224t1029+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1
<fta> so it's a possible window for that bug
<carlos> asac: hi, did you have any problem with the .po files?
<asac> carlos: cannot really tell. i am still fighting a bit with the converter :)
<carlos> ok
 * asac out to get some food
<fta> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=738132
<asac> yeah
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=737666
<asac> hmm
<fta> same with b5 rc2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6168/
<fta> [reed], ^^
<[reed]> I _think_ that's been fixed
<[reed]> mozilla bug 425593, maybe?
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 425593 in Printing "Print failure: 'Some printing functionality not implemented yet' message" [Major,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=425593
<fta> when ? it's b5 rc2 with system cairo 1.5.14
<[reed]> maybe not it, though
<[reed]> anyway, you could ask vlad on moznet
<[reed]> gotta run
<[reed]> bbiab
<fta> lasted nightly doesn't crash
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-29
<jimmy_> asac: ping
<asac> jimmy_: pong
<sebner> hi, everybody
<asac> hi
<asac> mozilla bug 139543
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 139543 in MailNews: Main Mail Window "Mail notification icon doesn't leave" [Normal,Verified: duplicate] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=139543
<asac> fta: ^^ why do you close that in xulrunner?
<asac> mozilla bug 207281
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 207281 in DOM Inspector "Occasional crash when viewing CSS style attributes or computed style" [Critical,Resolved: worksforme] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=207281
<asac> fta: same for that ??
<asac> how does syspref fix that?
<sebner> asac: if you have time then. I would be happy for a bzr crash course :D
<asac> hehe
<asac> do you have anything you want to package/upgrade right now?
<sebner> asac: hmm. in fact I want to package a friend's project ( what would cause some work though)
<asac> sebner: which project is that?
<sebner> asac: https://edge.launchpad.net/p1tr
<asac> sebner: can you please test if the latest torrbutton extensions works in firefox 3?
<asac> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2275
<asac> if that works we can move that to bzr as an example
<sebner> This add-on is for older versions of Firefox
<sebner> I can't even install ier
<sebner> *it
<asac> hehe
<sebner> or should I install this nightly extions build thing?
<asac> what do you mean?
<asac> sebner: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions
<asac> there are instructions on how to test if an extension is compatible even though it doesn't claim to
<asac> you don't need that nightly thing
<asac> if it works we could fix the install.rdf ... and just distribute it that way
<sebner> asac: ähm. I made a mistake ^^ how can I delete a line in about:config?
<asac> sebner: delete? reset?
<sebner> asac: there isn't a delete. and if I choose reset it remains. I created a string instead of a boolean -.-
<asac> sebner: reset -> then restart?
<sebner> asac: ah cool. sry I'm totally new to that ^^
<asac> np
<sebner> asac: ehm. next stupid question. how to install it. I think addons.mozilla.org checks the browser version before offering a extension..
<sebner> though I could also install the actual one from the homepage. http://torbutton.torproject.org/dev/
<fta> hi
<fta> asac, did I close that ? those are mozilla bugs ?!
<fta> bug 139543
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139543 in firefox-3.0 "firefox .deb overwrites firefox.cfg which stores systemwide settings such as startpage, proxy" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139543
<asac> oh :)
<asac> i am really lame
<asac> yeah
<fta> bug 207281
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207281 in apturl "[hardy beta] firefox3b4 does not recognize apturls (apt://)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207281
<asac> fta: the firefox.cfg thing should be done differntly
<asac> is that in syspref at all?
<asac> i think its in gre/pref
<fta> i fixed the syspref for .js fileds
<fta> files
<asac> yes. but not for firefox.cfg
<fta> firefoxrc is different
<asac> i think the syspref patch is good. i just think that it doesn't fix the firefox.cfg bug
<asac> we have a syspref patch in firefox-3.0 already, right?
<fta> if it's for proxy, homepage and stuff like that, syspref is good enough, no ?
<fta> syspref was installed in ff3 but not used
<asac> fta:  the firefox.cfg thing is about locked preferences
<asac> we want sysprefs for firefox and xulrunner
<fta> I think i've done it that way
<asac> dh_link etc/$(DEBIAN_NAME)/pref $(DEBIAN_FF3_DIR)/defaults/syspref
<asac> yes
<fta> i'm still fighting with bug 203413
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203413 in liferea "Liferea creates many corrupt copies of places.sqlite in its Mozilla profile folder" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203413
<asac> fta: you sure that its a regression?
<asac> sebner:  i am not sure ...
<asac> you could tweak the browser version in about:config
<asac> sebner: general.useragent.extra.firefox
<asac> maybe tweak that
<asac> fta: i think the problem is that places is started at all
<fta> it's started between b3 and b4, and it's still there
<fta> places has been there for a long time
<asac> fta: wasn't liferea broken in the meantime?
<asac> fta: yes ... i suspect that places now startsup automatically
<asac> while it didn't do that in b3
<sebner> asac: I installed it but it doesn't seem to work :\
<RainCT> asac: should mozilla-tabextensions be removed from Hardy?
<RainCT> asac: it is for Firefox <= 1.5
<fta> I guess so
<fta> asac, difficult to figure out, I have a 2~3h window but it's crippled with bustages and regressions backouts
<asac> fta: you have a bonsai url for that window?
<asac> how did oyu confirm that window?
<asac> RainCT: is there anything more recent available?
<asac> sebner: ok
<fta> tabmix plus
<asac> sebner: i send the author a mail asking him to update it :)
<asac> fta: is that in the archive or in the firefox-extensions project?
<sebner> asac: well upstream has a new version ...
<asac> sebner: it has?
<asac> can you try please?
<sebner> k
<sebner> asac: upstream version is working though my statusbar is now empty O_o
<asac> sebner: maybe it was wiped by the previous version?
<sebner> asac: no. the previous version wasn't working but the status bar was still there ^^
<sebner> asac: nope. new version has the fault. seems to be a alpha version anyway
<asac> ok ... lets wait for an answer then :)
<sebner> asac: k, try another ff extension or package the bzr stuff. or just wait?
<RainCT> asac: there is tabextensions3 (which is really a meta-package for 4 other extensions), which seems to work in Firefox 3 beside some graphical glitches
<asac> RainCT: does it ship a proper license?
<RainCT> asac: I'm not sure, upstream provides just a .xpi
<asac> RainCT: does the .xpi have a license file?
<asac> those that have a clue about licenses usually do
<RainCT> asac: it hasn't
<asac> RainCT: you have a url?
<RainCT> http://piro.sakura.ne.jp/xul/tabextensions/index.html.en
<asac> sebner: i would like to go through all packaged extensions and see if there is any available thats compatible with ffox 3
<asac> sebner: i think apt-cache search firefox extension gives you a list
<asac> RainCT: it appears to have proper licensing in the sub-.xpis
<asac> RainCT: i htink those should be packaged individually, aggreed?
<RainCT> where?
 * RainCT can't find any license
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6184/
<asac> thats in informationaltab
<asac> in the chrome .jar
<RainCT> ah I see
<asac> sebner: http://firefox.exxile.net/aios/index.php
<asac> we can package that
<asac> i think it has a proper licensing and is pretty popular
<RainCT> asac: but I'd rather have them as a new source package as they seem to have nothing to do with version 2
<asac> sebner: add it to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions and add you as QA contact
<asac> sebner: then we can https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions/Packaging to learn bzr based on that
<asac> RainCT: yes. the other should be removed
<sebner> asac: k :)
<RainCT> asac: like source package tabextensions3, binaries tabextensions3-treestyletab tabextensions3-multipletab tabextensions3-viewsourceintab tabextensions3-informationaltab, meta-package tabextensions3 depending on all of them and transitional package mozilla-tabextensions depending on tabextensions3
<RainCT> what do you think?
<RainCT> beside that that's a lot of packages :P
<asac> RainCT: not sure ... i'd even consider to make multiple sources out of it
<asac> otoh if they belong together we might wnat to ship them together
<asac> from one source
<RainCT> well anyway, so you ack. bug 184121?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184121 in tabextensions "Should tabextensions be removed from Hardy?" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184121
<asac> RainCT: please file a needs-packaging bug and add the extension to the wiki page (if you don't want to package it personally you can leave the QA contact field emtpy)
<asac> acked
<asac> maybe drop the url to the needs-packaging bug to the "remove from archive bug" as well
<asac> sebner: so basically you start with creating an upstream branch
<asac> for that you mkdir packagename
<asac> and extract the sources
<asac> bzr init
<asac> bzr add .
<asac> bzr commit -m "* import upstream version XXX"
<asac> then you create ubuntu packaging branch based on that
<asac> bzr branch packagename packagename.ubuntu
<asac> cd copy the debian/ directory from XPI.TEMPLATE in that
<asac> then you edit the files as required
<asac> run bzr add .
<asac> bzr commit -m "* initial packaging for upstream version XXXX"
<asac> next we have to figure out how to properly build the .xpi from the extracted sources
<asac> and maybe write a build.sh which zipps it together
<asac> (if upstream doesn't have a build script yet)
<sebner> ^^. Just step by step ...
<sebner> I currently try to discover where I can get the sources xD
<sebner> ah found it xD
<RainCT> bug #208777
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208777 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Please package tabextensions3" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208777
<asac> fta: are the places.sqlite dbs empty files?
<fta> no
<asac> what size?
<fta> -rw------- 1 fta fta 126976 2008-02-29 15:32 places.sqlite-96.corrupt
<fta> -rw------- 1 fta fta 126976 2008-02-29 15:33 places.sqlite-97.corrupt
<fta> -rw------- 1 fta fta 126976 2008-02-29 15:33 places.sqlite-98.corrupt
<fta> -rw------- 1 fta fta 126976 2008-02-29 15:33 places.sqlite-99.corrupt
<fta> -rw------- 1 fta fta 126976 2008-02-29 00:41 places.sqlite-9.corrupt
<fta> -rw------- 1 fta fta 126976 2008-02-28 00:18 places.sqlite.corrupt
<asac> fta: ok
<fta> i had ~100k files in there yesterday
<asac> what happens if you remove them=
<fta> nothing
<asac> will they reappear with the same size=
<asac> ?
<fta> it happens with a clean profile too
<asac> fta: i mean if you even remove places.sqlite
<sebner> asac: should the package be named "AiOS" ?
<fta> yes, as it happens without any profile at all
<asac> sebner: he?
<asac> sebner: thats all-in-one-sidebar afaik
<asac> look how the extension is called in install.rdf
<sebner> asac: ah ok
<fta> asac, cvs seems to ignore the timezone completely, or worse, it seems to change its behavior randomly
<fta> could it be a mirror issue ?
<fta> or maybe it's bonsai..
<sebner> asac: so I need a ssh key for uploading it to my account?
<asac> sebner: you already created the .upstream branch?
<asac> fta: i'd guess its bonsai
<sebner> asac: I did your "bzr commit -m "* initial packaging for upstream version XXXX" and now the wiki says. uploading to launchpad. and it seems that I need a ssh ke
<sebner> y
<fta> asac, too bad because mozclient heavily depends on its dates
<fta> hg will be better for that
<asac> yeah cvs is just a pain
<asac> fta: you might be able to look what cvs log shows you for a file you know it changed
<asac> you can compare that with bonsai
<fta> that's already how i do it, but manually, it's painful
<asac> fta: so whats the time gap?
<asac> is it really random?
<fta> hold on, i'm rebuilding one, because i'm not sure i got it right yesterday
<asac> ;)
<fta> my laptop is way faster than my desktop to build xul :)
<elmargol> fta, hi I'm searching tarballs of xulrunner snapshots
<fta> elmargol, you mean, those used by ubuntu ?
<elmargol> ubuntu does use snapshots?
<asac> not officially, but our bzr branch usually moves ahead
<asac> so you can either build on top of that or use ftas PPA
<elmargol> a bzr branch whould be nice
<fta> tarballs are not in the branches though, just the ubuntu packaging for those (debian/*)
<elmargol> ok than i need the tarball
<fta> which one(s) ?
<fta> I don't understand why you need that for. it's quite easy to generate
<asac> tell him how :)
<elmargol> ok how do I generate a tarball cvs?
<fta> for ubuntu or as a whole ?
<elmargol> sorry I'm a bit limited by my language
<asac> fta: for ubuntu ... he probably wants a package in the end
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.head
<asac> get that branch
<elmargol> yes I try to build a current version of xulrunner for ubuntu
<asac> if you have that branch
<asac> you can use get-orig-source
<asac> with DEBIAN_DATE=XXXX
<asac> you can get that date string from the topmost changelog entry
<asac> fta: do we have get-current-orig yet?
<fta> hm, not anymore
<fta> I can re-add it
<asac> is there a REAME or something how to get the right orig?
<asac> i thought there was something in xulrunner.mk?
<fta> in the README
<asac> i think having a get-current-orig would be beneficial
<asac> its what most people want to use anyway
<elmargol> make: *** No rule to make target `get-orig-source'.  Stop.
<asac> install all build-depends
<asac> mozilla-devscripts in particular
<elmargol> ok sorry
<fta> nope, you need to install mozilla-devscripts, it's not a builddep yet
<asac> oh right
<asac> but will be soon
<elmargol> wich changelog do you mean? yours or the mozillla one?
<asac> mozilla doesn't have one
<asac> so there is no choice ;)
<asac> its like ./debian/rules get-orig-source DEBIAN_DATE=20080101t1200
<asac> you find that string in the changelog version
<asac> elmargol: if you have that you can build the bzr branch as usually
<asac> elmargol: but you might want to build firefox 3 as well
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.0.head
<elmargol> I only need xulrunner in order to test a xul based application
<asac> elmargol: yes, but your firefox-3.0 might break
<elmargol> oh
<asac> elmargol: why isn't xulrunner 1.9 beta 4 not good enough?
<asac> (thats whats in the archive right now)
<asac> or does your xul based application depend on  beta 5 features?
<elmargol> somehow I have a bug using this version, a user on fedora use a more recent version of xul and does not have this problem
<asac> elmargol: ok. then build the xulrunner-1.9 and its corresponsing firefox-3
<asac> firefox-3 just takes 3 minutes to build
<asac> so shouldn't be a problem
<asac> the procedure is exactly the same
<asac> elmargol: fta also has more recent builds in his ppa
<asac> elmargol: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive
<elmargol> i think i just try the ppa
<asac> yeah ... it might upgrade nss and cairo i guess as well
<asac> definitly worth a shot
<asac> elmargol: which xul app are you talking about?
<asac> is it proprietary?
<elmargol> miro
<asac> ah
<asac> we have miro, don't we?
<elmargol> well they are working hard on hardy support atm
<asac> elmargol: there is also a miro package in ftas archive
<asac> no idea about the state though
<asac> its a build from 11th jan 08
<elmargol> very outdated then :D
<asac> elmargol: let us know if it builds fine
<asac> i mean the latest
<asac> miro
<elmargol> sure
<asac> fta: strange ting is that the sqlite database isn't really corrupted
<asac> it appears to be completely valid
<fta> it looks close to mozilla bug 415460
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 415460 in Places "searching in places queries does not decode urls" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=415460
<asac> fta: i think our problem is here: http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/toolkit/components/places/src/nsNavHistory.cpp#378
<asac> and the following lines
<asac> the initdbfile(PR_TRUE)
<asac> causes the creation of the corrupted thing (in cases where its not really corrupted)
<asac> just a guess
<asac> so apparently InitDB fails
<asac> fta: might be that its a regression due to that change
<asac> do we see the same in ffox profiles?
<asac> doesn't look like
<asac> is any of the statements failing in the new InitDB ?
<asac> that would definitly cause the creation of corrupt
<asac> strange is that it creates six corrupt databases on the first run
<asac> why six?
<asac> i'd think either one or an infinite loop
<sebner> asac: why is https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~sebner/ not a branch I can fetch?
<asac> sebner: thats your home
<asac> sebner: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~sebner/firefox-extensions/All-in-One_Sidebar.upstream
<asac> thats what you can fetch
<asac> you can have plenty of branches
<sebner> asac: yeah I know that ^^
<sebner> asac: hellboy@ubuntu:~/all-in-one-sidebar$ bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/sebner/firefox-extensions/All-in-One_Sidebar.upstream All-in-One_Sidebar.ubuntu
<sebner> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "http://bazaar.launchpad.net/sebner/firefox-extensions/All-in-One_Sidebar.upstream/".
<asac> sebner: can you use minor letters?
<asac> sebner: This branch has not been pushed to yet.
<asac> sebner: you need to push something
<sebner> so I just have to wait?
<asac> to create it
<asac> sebner: did you push?
<sebner> asac: ehm all I did was:  bzr push bzr+ssh://sebner@bazaar.launchpad.net/~sebner/firefox-extensions/All-in-One_Sidebar.upstream
<asac> do you have any files in your branch locally at all?
<asac> sebner: please paste the output of bzr st
<asac> (or bzr status)
<asac> when you are in your branch on your local disc
<sebner> no output
<asac> sebner: try to do bzr push /tmp/test
<asac> and see if there are any files in /tmp/test
<asac> after that
<sebner> yep, worked
<asac> ok then you probably need to wait (bzr sync to http might be slow)
<asac> sebner: you can test by pulling through bzr+ssh
<asac> e.g. use the same url as for pushing
<asac> cd /tmp/
<sebner> k
<asac> bzr branch bzr+ssh://sebner@bazaar.launchpad.net/~sebner/firefox-extensions/All-in-One_Sidebar.upstream
<asac> does that work?
<sebner> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://sebner@bazaar.launchpad.net/~sebner/firefox-extensions/All-in-One_Sidebar.upstream/".
<asac> you sure your push did finish?
<sebner> I suppose so. What should  I do now? Delete the branch an try again?
<asac> sebner: what happens if you push again?
<asac> sebner: does bzr info show that branch as push branch?
<sebner> hellboy@ubuntu:~/all-in-one-sidebar$ bzr info
<sebner> Standalone tree (format: pack-0.92)
<sebner> Location:
<sebner>   branch root: .
<sebner> Related branches:
<sebner>   push branch: /tmp/test
<asac> sebner: ok so you previously didn't push at all
<asac> sebner: did you create that branch through launchpad?
<sebner> no. bzr push ...
<asac> just try bzr push URL again
<sebner> currently doing
<asac> sebner: then the push aborted for whatever reason
<asac> bzr remembers the first branch you pushed to as push branch
<asac> so if push branch: /tmp/test then you didn't push for real
<sebner> understood
<sebner> hellboy@ubuntu:~/all-in-one-sidebar$ bzr push bzr+ssh://sebner@bazaar.launchpad.net/~sebner/firefox-extensions/All-in-One_Sidebar.upstream
<sebner> bzr: ERROR: At bzr+ssh://sebner@bazaar.launchpad.net/~sebner/firefox-extensions/All-in-One_Sidebar.upstream you have a valid .bzr control directory, but not a branch or repository. This is an unsupported configuration. Please move the target directory out of the way and try again.
<fta> asac, oh, i remember why I dropped get-current-source, it's because of the tags. there's no back mapping allowing me to do the proper checkout
<asac> sebner: did you do bzr init ?
<asac> sebner: if so, maybe try bzr push --overwrite
<asac> URL
<asac> if that doesn't help, delete the branch and push again
<asac> fta: hmm
<asac> what info is missing?
<fta> when we do a release with DEBIAN_TAG=blabla=3.0~b5, i can't retrieve blabla afterwards
<sebner> asac: I try to overwrite and yes I run bzr init
<asac> sebner: yep
<sebner> asac: same mistake. it seems that I have delete it on LP
<asac> sebner: maybe push as
<asac> all-in-one-sidebar.upstream
<asac> (e.g. case)
<asac> if you look at http://code.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions/ you see that its best practice to use lower case everywhere
<sebner> well I choosed that name because you said: look at the install.rd file ^^
<sebner> too late bt
<sebner> w
<asac> he?
<asac> doesn't matter ... you can rename it
<asac> in launchpad
<asac> sebner: so did the push work now?
<asac> RainCT: i assigned you bug 205066
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205066 in firefox-extensions "6.10 Live CD with PErisitence FireFox AdBlock extension Does not remember subscription setting" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205066
<sebner> asac: Created new branch.
<sebner>  But LP shows something similar to the old one
<asac> if its just similar then its probably ok :)
<asac> sebner: looks good
<asac> its getting scanned now
<sebner> ah ok
<asac> ok, plesae rename the branch in launchpad
<asac> to lower-case
<asac> then we can go on with the packaging ;)
<asac> sebner: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~sebner/firefox-extensions/All-in-One_Sidebar.upstream ... there it is
<sebner> fine + renamed
<asac> sebner: wait a se
<asac> c
<sebner> yes?
<asac> can you unzip the ajos.jar as well?
<asac> doesn't matter though for now
<asac> maybe lets go ahead
<asac> you need to add a build script to the top level directry in upstream
<asac> hmm
<asac> or lets do that in .ubuntu branch
<asac> sebner: its ok ... lets go ahead
<sebner> ok ^^
<asac> now you create a new branch with suffix .ubuntu based on that
<asac> e.g. bzr branch all-in-one-sidebar.upstream all-in-one-sidebar.ubuntu
<sebner> in I'm still in the directory?
<asac> no in the parent dir
<asac> so both live next to each other
<sebner> ah ok
<asac> next copy the XPI.INSTALL/debian directory into your .ubuntu branch
<asac> and bzr add
<asac> bzr commit
<asac> all
<asac> with message something like that "import XPI.INSTALL packaging template"
<asac> the XPI.INSTALL template is a branch in firefox-extensions
<asac> jetsaredim: did the webdeveloper upload ever come through?
<asac> jetsaredim: hmm ... maybe close the bug ten
<asac> no idea why it didn't auto close
<asac> most likely launchpad had issues
<sebner> ehm... xD xD xD
<sebner> hellboy@ubuntu:~$ bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/sebner/firefox-extensions/all-in-one-sidebar.upstream all-in-one-sidebar.ubuntu
<sebner> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "http://bazaar.launchpad.net/sebner/firefox-extensions/all-in-one-sidebar.upstream/".
<asac> there is a typo
<asac> find it :)
<asac> you can ge the branch statement from the website btw
<asac> look https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~sebner/firefox-extensions/all-in-one-sidebar.upstream
<elmargol> ok this did not fix my issue :(
<asac> you can copy paste it :)
<sebner> ah true xD
<asac> sebner: bzr branch https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~sebner/firefox-extensions/all-in-one-sidebar.upstream test
<fta> elmargol, what issue ?
<asac> that works for me
<sebner> ok gotit
<elmargol> somehow miro does no show thumbnails if i compile against xul1.9
<asac> elmargol: does it work in general?
<elmargol> the rest works great for me
<asac> elmargol: please paste the output of ldd for the main binary and main shared lib (if any)
<asac> i am curious about something
<fta> the thumbnails are generated by xine, not xul
<asac> are those jpegs?
<asac> :)
<elmargol> yes jpg
<fta> xine_extractor to be precise
<elmargol> http://pculture.org/nightlies/Miro-1.2.2-test.tar.gz
<asac> elmargol: build the latest xulrunner branch
<asac> elmargol: it contains a maybe fix for scaled jpegs
<fta> i've pushed it my ppa a short while ago
<asac> elmargol: i think the orig should be the same as in ftas archive
<sebner> asac: Ok I'm now editing the files in debian/
<elmargol> just run platform/gtk-x11/run.sh
<asac> sebner: did you commit the XPI.INSTALL template already?
<asac> elmargol: ldd output?
<sebner> asac: commit?
<elmargol> ldd of what?
<asac> binary and shared lib if any
<asac> i guess its shared libs only though :)
<asac> as its a xul app
<asac> sebner: not important ... id suggest to commit the unmodified import first
<asac> then edit and commit that
<sebner> argh. too late :/
<asac> elmargol: please :)
<asac> sebner: please keep the changelog at UNRELEASED until the packaging is finished
<sebner> k
<asac> sebner:  you need to create a build.sh
<asac> that zips the .xpi files
<elmargol> asac, this is a python application don't know how I use ldd on that
<asac> oh python
<asac> ok
<asac> elmargol: there are also libs afaik
<asac> they mix things
<elmargol> ./MozillaBrowser.so
<asac> right
<asac> ldd on that
<elmargol> or ./xlibhelper.so
<asac> Browser
 * asac standing by
<elmargol> just give me a moment I have to recompile
<asac> why?
<asac> ok ill wait :)
<RainCT> asac: "6.10 Live CD with Persistence".. wtf is that? :P
<RainCT> ah I see; I don't understand the 6.10 though
<asac> hehe
<asac> ewll ...i think it might be worth to look if the actualy bug is still there
<asac> read a bit like dataloss
<asac> if it doesn't exist in what we have now, just closing is right :)
<elmargol> fta, yes thumbs are extracted by xine
<elmargol> they are at ~/.miro/icon-cache and look ok
<fta> i know, i've packaged miro for a long while ;)
<asac> fta: so did you push the in-source jpeg already?
<fta> asac, yes
<fta> it's building
<asac> ok ... elmargol wait a bit for a new package
<elmargol> ok
<elmargol> just let me know
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<sebner> asac: can I copy the build.sh from for ubufox example?
<asac> elmargol: you addded the ppa to your sources? then just try in 20 minutes
<asac> elmargol: what about ldd ?
<asac> :)
<asac> i really need to see that ;)
<elmargol> still building
<asac> ah ;)
<elmargol> they include libtorrent know wich takes forever to build
<asac> sebner: the one for ubufox is too complex for now
<fta> a bit more thant 20min, even when built, it takes ~30 min to enter the repo
<asac> we will upgrade that later
<fta> asac, I've added a DEBIAN_DATE flag to my minefield packager.
<fta> make -f minefield-packager.mk.in DEBIAN_DATE=2008-03-21-04   => firefox-minefield_3.0~b5~build2008032104-1_i386.deb
<asac> elmargol: libtorrent rasterbar?
<asac> fta: whats the idea of minefield again?
<fta> regression testing
<fta> compare with our builds
<asac> why is it helpful for regression testing?
<fta> check if a bug is on our side or not
<asac> i see its helpful to have daily builds or something, but why a diferent package?
<fta> you can install it along with ours
<asac> fta: so minefield is a in-source xul?
<elmargol> asac, http://pastebin.com/m53217a6f
<fta> yes
<asac> fta: ok ... with plain upstream mozconfig?
<fta> yes
<asac> fta: i think you should use the build flags from tinderbox
<asac> and mayb edepend on the same gcc
<asac> gcc-4.1
<asac> i guess for now
<fta> i don't build it, it's a repack
<asac> ah ok
<asac> so no amd :)
<fta> yes, there is
<asac> he?
<fta> yes :)
<asac> elmargol: how do you configure?
<asac> which options?
<elmargol> http://pastebin.com/m37a25f9
<asac> fta: what is a repack?
<fta> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/firefox-3.0pre.en-US.linux-i686.tar.bz2
<elmargol> asac, options for what?
<fta> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/firefox-3.0pre.en-US.linux-x86_64.tar.bz2
<asac> elmargol: configure
<asac> or doesn't it use confiugre?
<asac> (apparently this part was wiped from my brain:))
<asac> fta: ah right
<fta> asac, I create a deb with the proper deps
<fta> not hardcoded
<elmargol> asac, good question... they have python script for the build procress
<fta> it's easy to install and remove, that's the idea of the deb
<asac> fta: do you plan to publish those?
<fta> it's in mozilla-devscript
<asac> i have a bad feeling about having those in the wield.
<fta> it's a different package name
<asac> fta: yeah, but they use the same profile
<fta> it's no different from the google earth package
<elmargol> I think they use pkg-config mozilla-conf to get the options
<asac> does that use the firefox profile as well?
<fta> yes
<asac> do we distribute/encourage that?
<asac> elmargol: libxul ?
<fta> it's in a -devscript package and it requires to know a bit about make so i assume it's not for newbies
<asac> fta: i have no problem having those in -devscripts
<elmargol>  xpcom = 'libxul'
<elmargol>     gtkmozembed = 'libxul'
<asac> i'd just like to not put them in some archive
<fta> ?
<asac> pushing those .debs to ppa for instance
<asac> elmargol: bad thing is that they use -rpath
<asac> can you find that ?
<asac> or -R
<asac> as a linker flag
<fta> no, i don't want to push the debs anywhere
<asac> fta: then its great
<asac> fta: it caused bug pain in past when users switch back and force from official build to our build
<fta> if someone need them, he will have to create them himself
<asac> right
<asac> thats good
<fta> same as google earth, it's just an helper
<asac> if they distribute them its beyond our reach (unless its in ubuntu)
<elmargol> portable/libtorrent/src/Makefile.in:	$(CXXLINK) -rpath $(libdir) $(libtorrent_la_LDFLAGS) $(libtorrent_la_OBJECTS) $(libtorrent_la_LIBADD) $(LIBS)
<elmargol> thats libtorrent only...
<asac> i care for MOzillaBrowser.so
<fta> google earth provides /usr/bin/make-googleearth-package
<asac> fta: where is that distributed?
<asac> why does google earth use our profile?
<fta> no
<fta> it's unrelated
<fta> but it's another example of a repack
<fta> !info googleearth-package hardy
<asac> yeah ... but the difference is important for me
<asac> i don't care about a repack of something that doesn't influence behaviour of our packages :)
<asac> but i am fine to have it in mozilla-devscripts
<asac> its ment solely for developers to test regressions
<asac> or to get a good debug build
<fta> well, i don't see how i can change the profile of those nigthlies without rebuilding
<asac> hmm
<asac> but that isn't possible i guess ;)
<asac> fta: we can build
<asac> we should just use tinderbox flags and the same compiler
<asac> that should be identical
<asac> the other regressions can be neglected i guess
<fta> the idea was to check an official build
<asac> but checking that is already pretty easy.
<asac> you can just unpack the upstream tarballs
<asac> but anyway ;) ... i am fine with whatever you want :)
<asac> if they are just in mozilla-devscripts
<asac> sebner: everything ok on your side?
<fta> yep, no plan to put that anywhere else
<asac> elmargol: where can i get the latest miro sources?
<asac> is there asvn?
<elmargol> mom
<asac> fta: we should try to figure how to improve the debuggability of our packages
<asac> i had problems because of the split
<sebner> asac: I pushed the *.ubuntu (10 minutes ago) but it's not ready yet. meanwhile I builded a *.deb file (dirty dirty dirty) xD
<elmargol> https://svn.participatoryculture.org/svn/dtv/branches/Miro-1.2/tv
<asac> thats why i use my plain checkout tree for debugging
<asac> but that is painful as its regularly outdated :)
<asac> sebner: how isn't it ready?
<fta> asac, me too, we only get a half stack
<asac> sebner: is Launchpad broken?
<fta> the !$# dlopen
<sebner> asac: This branch has not been pushed to yet.
<asac> sebner: you again aborted ... or launchpad is really shaky
<asac> :)
<asac> sebner: if its still in that state you need to repush i guess
<sebner> asac: I swear I didn't aborted. I got the message "Branch created"
<asac> yeah ... i believe you
<asac> friday it started to be painful
<sebner> I'll delete it and push agin
<sebner> *again
<asac> thanks ... and sorry
<asac> usually it just works
<sebner> ^^. I can say that this part auf motuing isn't my prefered one. nvm. :)
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6186/  the print to pdf crash
<asac> where is upstream crash db nowadays?
<fta> strange, it's different from yesterday
<elmargol> asac, did you try the branch?
<asac> elmargol: i had to ask them something about the launchpad project registered for miro
<asac> let me look
<asac> elmargol: eh, how do I build that?
<elmargol>  cd platform/gtk-x11/; ./run.sh
<asac> sebner: you'll learn to love it ;)
<asac> run?
<asac> what a great name
<elmargol> :D
<sebner> asac: we'll see. But for now I start hating LP. 6 minutes since the latest upload and LP isn't going on with it :\
<sebner> asac: now I have a This branch has not been scanned yet. ^^
<asac> sebner: thats good
<asac> should be done soon
<sebner> but LP is terrible slowly (again)
<asac> let me whip them ;)
<asac> sebner: but i guess you can branch through bzr+ssh now
<asac> sebner: just move ahead ... launchpad will be fixed
<asac> you can also see if you already push properly by running bzr push again
<asac> it should tell you that there are no revisions to push
<asac> elmargol: do you ave all build-depends at hand?
<elmargol> sure
<elmargol> https://develop.participatoryculture.org/trac/democracy/wiki/GTKX11BuildDocs
<asac> good
<asac> elmargol: but you didn't setup LD_LIBRARY_PATH or something, right?
<elmargol> no
<sebner> asac: yep. no revision to push. What's next? (Besides creating a build.sh?) the wiki page is at the end when saying building with debuild -b ;)
<asac> sebner: paste your rules please
<asac> sebner: does sh build.sh work?
<asac> does it creat a .xpi that you can install ?
<sebner> I haven't got a build.sh yet because you said we don't need it (for now)
<asac> sebner: we need it in .ubuntu
<asac> but its simple
<elmargol> ppa is completed .D
<asac> just create a zip file (name doesn't matter as long it ends with .xpi)
<asac> with all the files in it
<sebner> asac: :P http://pastebin.com/m33b5f2c7
<asac> yes you need build.sh and enable that in the rules
<asac> do that on the ubuntu branch
<sebner> ah what build.sh should I use now?
<asac> and document in changelog. changelog changes are committed in the same commit as the files
<asac> sebner: write a simple one
<asac> its just one line :)
<asac> zip -r all-in-one-sidebar.xpi chrome.manifest install.rdf ...
<asac> so that all except the biulds.sh script and the debian/ dir are inside
<asac> you need to add zip as build-depends in control as well
<sebner> ah
<sebner> good to know ^^
<fta> A problem internal to GDB has been detected,
<fta> further debugging may prove unreliable.
<fta> Quit this debugging session? (y or n) y
<fta> A problem internal to GDB has been detected,
<fta> further debugging may prove unreliable.
<fta> Create a core file of GDB? (y or n)
<fta> doh
<sebner> asac: how to enable build.sh in debian/rules?
<asac> sebner: look closely ;)
<asac> youll find
<asac> ;)
<sebner> xD
<sebner> ah and I found another mistake :D
<asac> elmargol: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6187/ ... that can't be right :)
<sebner> asac: ok. what next? again a bzr add?
<asac> sebner: you need to fix the PKG NAME
<asac> sebner: yes, add the build.sh
<asac> (but nothing else i hope) :)
<asac> add build.sh
<sebner> done done done
<asac> and commit all
<asac> look at the xulrunner-1.9.head branch
<asac> to see what form we use
<asac> (if possible) :)
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.head
<elmargol> asac, I do only testing... I don't code
<sebner> asac: THANK YOU for all. I have to leave now. Continue later (evening) ?
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6188/  better
<asac> fta: can you run in gdb and break at specific lines?
<asac> i couldn't do that with the packages recently
<asac> fta: i think a real debug build would be more helpful
<asac> we might see assertions before that crash
<asac> fta: can you reproduce?
<asac> sebner: yes
<fta> asac, reproduce ? with our builds, 100%. with the nighlies, no
<elmargol> asac, I don't see whats wrong there...
<sebner> asac: fine. latest revision is now only. (if you want to take a look at it ..) Really first quick and dirty try :) afk now
<asac> sebner: only=
<asac> ?
<asac> does it work?
<sebner> *online
<asac> fta: so its gone in b5?
<fta> b5 crashes
<fta> ours
<elmargol> thats the output /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9b5/lib
<sebner> asac: hmm. I don't now if it's 100% valid and ok but yes it's working. I started build.sh and installed the .xpi file
<sebner> asac: hmm but I can't build a pakage -.-, nvm. I'll look at it later
<asac> fta: in-source cairo fixes it?
<asac> elmargol: sorry i lost the context
<asac> elmargol: what outputs that?
<fta> i don't know
<asac> fta: i guess it does
<asac> bloody cairo
<elmargol> prefs.MOZILLA_LIB_PATH
<asac> elmargol: yes ... that shouldn't be needed
<asac> anyway calling the set_comp_path function in the else looks bogus
<asac> as its NULL :)
<elmargol> wty the new package does not fix my thumb problem
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6189/
<asac> that patch still works ... so all looks decent
<asac> elmargol: it doesn't?
<elmargol> no
<elmargol> I still don't see those jpegs
<asac> elmargol: where are the thumbs
<asac> works nicely for me
<elmargol> ~/.miro/icon-cache
<asac> no ... i mean where in miro are they broken?
<elmargol> thats the strange thing... it works for the main developer too
<elmargol> everywhere
<elmargol> If I search something on youtube
<asac> he?
<asac> please post a screenshot
<elmargol> or if I click on a channel
<asac> sorr<y ... how do i do that?
<asac> i just have a plain profile
<asac> but i see lots of pics
<asac> like in startes channel
<asac> hmm ... there are a few that just have black
<elmargol> http://bayimg.com/CaJHjaABE
<elmargol> http://bayimg.com/CAJhkaabE
<asac> works with my devtree
<asac> and with my xulrunnern package
<asac> elmargol: what video driver are you using?
<elmargol> nvidia
<asac> it doesn't play while downloading?
<elmargol> no
<asac> thats unfortunate :)
<asac> would be great i guess
<elmargol> its on the todo list
<asac> ok
<elmargol> do you think this bug is driver related?
<asac> elmargol: what do i need to play that?
<asac> elmargol: yes.
<asac> elmargol: can nvidia do EXA?
<elmargol> libxine1-all-plugins
<elmargol> wtf is exa
<elmargol> i try the open source driver.. now
<asac> accellmethod
<asac> can be XAA or EXA
<asac> elmargol: what do i need to play youtube files?
<elmargol> libxine1-all-plugins
<elmargol> switching to the free nvidia driver does not help
<asac> ok i could switch to gstreamer
<asac> even better
<asac> cool
<sebner> asac: http://pastebin.com/m635d7647
<fta> asac, it's weird, for liferea, it was broken for me since 1.9~b4~cvs20080227t1139 was in my ppa, now, 1.9~b4~cvs20080227t1130 and 1.9~b4~cvs20080227t1230 are ok but 1.9~b4~cvs20080228t0000 is not
<asac> sebner: hmm ... i think xpi.mk canoot deal with the install.rdf layout
<sebner> -.-
<elmargol> asac, you are on intel?
<elmargol> or ati?
<asac> yes
<asac> intel right now
<elmargol> hmm could be a nvidia issue
<sebner> asac: http://pastebin.com/m7556e0db
<elmargol> do you have a test to see if my driver supports this?
<asac> sebner: set the em id of the extension in rules
<asac> careful the template is wrong, its MOZ_XPI_EMID
<asac> not MOZ_EMID
<asac> elmargol: unfortunately i only have ati and intel right now
<asac> the nvidia machine is not installed
<asac> mothballed in the trunk
<asac> sebner: figure?
<asac> you can find the em:id in th install.rdf
<asac> take care that you pick the one of the extension (not of the targetapplications)
<sebner> I'll try
<sebner> asac: MOZ_XPI_EM_ID := {097d3191-e6fa-4728-9826-b533d755359d}  ???
<sebner> asac: found the mistake -.-
<sebner> asac: installed the *.deb . Working :D
<asac> yep
<sebner> so. clean *.upstream and *.ubuntu a little bit up I suppose :)
<jetsaredim> asac: haven't checked on the webdeveloper bug
<jetsaredim> also - sorry I haven't had a chance to get to the other extensions
<jetsaredim> had a shit-ton of work going on this week
<asac> thats ok
<asac> we still have time till the beginning of next week :)
<asac> :/
<asac> jetsaredim: ^^
<asac> sebner: why cleanup upstream?
<sebner> asac: yeah. I already noticed that I'm telling crap ^^
<asac> hehe
<sebner> asac: pushing revision 5 (ignore the previous ones ^^). That's the result of my hard work ^
<asac> sebner: did you add the Bzr-Vcs: header to control?
<asac> sebner: in your copyright it reads "  You can find the complete license text in /usr/share/doc/speeddial"
<asac> that can't be right :)
<sebner> xD true. I'll change that
<sebner> asac: how can I fix http://pastebin.com/m6867eaca ?
<RainCT> sebner: rename the file :P
<sebner> RainCT: O_o. was that a serious advice? ^^
<RainCT> sebner: I also had that problem with adblock-plus.. installing the license as MPL-1.1.txt.gz solved it
<RainCT> of course ^^
<sebner> RainCT: cool. thx ^^
<RainCT> (that is, as MPL-1.1.txt, it will be compressed automatically by debhelper)
<sebner> RainCT: but this extensions has a 3 licence system. What about "licensefile" ?
<RainCT> sebner: what does license.txt contain?
<RainCT> all three licenses?
<sebner> RainCT: http://pastebin.com/m69404cdd
<RainCT> sebner: that should be in debian/copyright
<RainCT> and you'll need a copy of the MPL too
<sebner> RainCT: http://pastebin.com/m2e71fc24 ^^
<RainCT> sebner: that's debian/rules?
<RainCT> sebner: read your last sentence carefuly :P
<sebner> RainCT: he?? this is debian/copyright
<RainCT> arghhhh
<RainCT> of course I mean debian/rules :P
<RainCT> sebner: but still, read your last sentence (on that file)
<sebner> that it has a 3 license system?
<RainCT> sebner: "full text of the GNU GPL can always be found in the /usr/share/common-licenses/LGPL-2.1"
<sebner> RainCT: hey. that's not my fault. I copied it :P
<RainCT> and you don't mention the location to the GPL
 * RainCT prefers using just "LGPL", without versions, if the license says "or later", btw
<sebner> That's one of the things I hate on doing motu stuff. licensing. We should kill them all
<RainCT> :)
<fta> RainCT, oh, you pushed venkman.. i guess I can stop doing xulrunner-1.9-venkman then
<sebner> RainCT: what should I do for the MPL? I can point at the firefox directory but what if firefox isn't installed
<RainCT> sebner: include a copy
<sebner> hmm. how ^^
<RainCT> fta: erm.. what? :P
<RainCT> fta: I just changed the description (and replaced dependencies on transitional packages in favor for the real ones)
<sebner> RainCT: ah. does it have to be in the directory or in debian/
<RainCT> sebner: you choose
<RainCT> I added it to the directory but I guess either is good
<sebner> RainCT: and what about license.txt ? Can I delete it? because I have debian/copyright and MPL now
<RainCT> yes
<sebner> fine
<fta> asac, Kazehakase-0.5.4 out
<sebner> asac: Revision 6 is out. ^^
<sebner> asac: PPA build also succeded
<jturk> hi, I have a reproducible bug but I'm not sure exactly who it'll belong to
<jturk> on hardy w/ FF3b4, if twitterfox is open switching away from firefox then back to it locks up the system, cpu usage shoots to 100% and only a hard reset will fix
<jturk> I haven't been able to find anything useful in logs yet, any tips so I can know if this is an X thing, a firefox thing, or a twitterfox thing (it didn't used to happen so I'm sort of thinking it might be FFb4 or X)
<fta> asac, the liferea regression is in there: http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsquery.cgi?treeid=default&module=all&branch=HEAD&branchtype=match&dir=&file=&filetype=match&who=&whotype=match&sortby=Date&hours=2&date=explicit&mindate=2008-02-26+21%3A30&maxdate=2008-02-26+22%3A30&cvsroot=%2Fcvsroot
<fta> ok, it's mozilla bug 415460
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 415460 in Places "searching in places queries does not decode urls" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=415460
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-30
<fta> [reed], which component would that be ?
<[reed]> Firefox :: Places
<asac> fta_: backing out https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=305934 fixes it?
<fta_> mozilla bug 425993
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 425993 in Places "liferea built with xulrunner 1.9 dumping tons of places.sqlite-\d+.corrupt files" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=425993
<asac> fta: you see an assertion there?
<asac> eah NS_ENSURE_SUCCESS failure
<fta> liferea doesn't have a console
<fta> i've traced it
<asac> traced it?
<fta> printf :)
<asac> fta: you see NS_ENSURE_SUCESS failures only in debug mode on the terminal
<asac> aeh debug builds
<asac> fta: ok ... what fails?
<asac> probably not the CreateStatement itself
<fta> it returns to the caller at line 1150
<asac> really?
<asac> wow
<asac> so its a syntax error?
<asac> can you run that statement in sqlite3 shell?
<asac> maybe it happens for new firefox profiles too now?
<asac> fta: ^^
<fta> i don't know
<fta> bug 192606
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192606 in firefox-3.0 "use standard colours for selected text in URL bar" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192606
<fta> is that fixed ?
<asac> fta: yeah i think i know whats going on
<fta> ?
<asac> bogus sqlite
<asac> ill think about how to fix it properly while away
<asac> be back tonight
<fta> ok, cu
<armin76> ff-2.0.0.13 doesn't start when compiled with gcc-4.2.3 :/
<armin76> .12 does, weird, huh?
<fta> armin76, do you have a crash when printing to pdf ?
<armin76> didn't try
<fta> FF3 of course
<asac> fta: btw, i can print to pdf in ffox 3 beta 4
<asac> fta: read in  -desktop for how we can try to solve the sqlite issue
<sebner> aloha
<asac> sebner: what is the problem?
<sebner> asac: If I try to build monodevelop it complains that the xulrunner1.9 patch can't be applied. So I changed the 0.18.1 to 1.0 (versioning) but then I discovered that some parts of the monodevelop.ini got rewrittten. I tried to adjust your patch but now I have a "Malformated line 35"
<sebner> asac: It's currently looking like that . http://pastebin.com/medc58ce
<asac> sebner: now does the original patch look like?
<asac> (sorry i cannot remember)
<asac> sebner: how does the current monodevelop.in look like?
<asac> (the new one)
<asac> if nothing radical changed it should be fairly easy to do
<asac> the patch basically removes all LD_LIBRARY_PATH and MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME business
<asac> so just do that
<asac> and all should be fine
<sebner> asac: I already left a message in the query :P http://pastebin.com/mdcbeabc <-- monodevelop.in . xulrunner1.9 original: http://pastebin.com/m52446a83
<asac> sebner: well ... find_libgtkmozembed is not called at all
<asac> figure out where that is called and yo find the place where you need to adapt something - just as a guess
<asac> so: the find_libgtkmozembed needs to be eliminated ... but for that you have to find where its actually used
<sebner> asac: I'm confused. In you patch you deleted the call of find_libgtkmozembed and did the same with the new patch ...
<asac> sebner: you really confuse me ... whats your problem?
<asac> sounds like it already works for you ;)
<sebner> asac: It tried to port your xulrunner1.9 patch to monodevelop 1.0. But it tells me "Malformated at line 35"
<asac> sebner: so you edited the patch directly?
<sebner> asac: no. diff the monodevelop.in
<asac> sebner: you probably accidentially edited it
<sebner> asac: patch is already posted. look at my first message to you
<asac> use diff -u
<asac> in this channel?
<sebner> yes ;)
<sebner> 18:57
<sebner> ;)
<asac> can't tell ... redo the patch
<sebner> http://pastebin.com/medc58ce
<asac> shouldn't happen if you use diff -u and don't touch it
<sebner> hmm
<sebner> I used diff -urNad ^^
<sebner> asac: Sry. I'm not able to prepare a working patch.  applying patch use_xulrunner_1.9 to ./ ...patch: **** malformed patch at line 35:  if test -d /usr/lib64; then MD_PKG_CONFIG_PATH=$MD_PKG_CONFIG_PATH:/usr/lib64/pkgconfig/:/usr/local/lib64/pkgconfig/; fi
<sebner> asac: would you mind taking a look on it?
<fta> asac, about bug 139543, the guy asked for system prefs not overwritten during upgrades, not locked prefs, right ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139543 in firefox-3.0 "firefox .deb overwrites firefox.cfg which stores systemwide settings such as startpage, proxy" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139543
<asac> fta: we should not ship it at all
<asac> and yes, we should also make this available in /etc/
<asac> sebner: you should start from scratch
<asac> and try again
<sebner> asac: what do you mean with "from scratch" ?
<asac> well start over ... redo the patch ;)
<asac> i mean ... apparently your current patch is broken
<fta> asac, ?? not ship what ? and make what avail in /etc ?
<asac> firefox.cfg
<asac> sebner: and if you produce a patch like i said it _will_ apply for sure
<sebner> asac: yeah. I tried again ;) same error
<asac> use just diff -u
<asac> and all is good
<sebner> asac: patch: **** malformed patch at line 35:
<sebner> I tried
<sebner> ...
<asac> maybe excersize with some simple files
<sebner> I know how to diff O_o
<asac> hmmm ... if you would, you won't get a malformed patch :)
<asac> thats what i am trying to tell ... i cannot tell whats going on. really. if you give me the two file revisions i can make the patch
<sebner> haha ...
<asac> webdeveloper.in.orig + webdeveloper.in
<asac> but ill just run diff -u webdeveloper.in.org webdeveloper.in
<asac> aeh monodevelop.in
<asac> youll figure
<sebner> But I did :( :( :(
<sebner> asac: http://senduit.com/b81d07
<asac> whats that?
<fta> asac, but it's not read at all in ff3. how was it used in ff2 ? a patch ?
<asac> no .. a config ;)
<sebner> asac: monodevelop. the old and the new file ;)
<asac> asac@tinya:/tmp/qq$ diff -u monodevelop.old.in monodevelop.in > /tmp/my.patch
<asac> asac@tinya:/tmp/qq$ mkdir uu
<asac> asac@tinya:/tmp/qq$ cd uu/
<asac> asac@tinya:/tmp/qq/uu$ cp ../monodevelop.old.in .
<asac> asac@tinya:/tmp/qq/uu$ patch -p0 < /tmp/my.patch
<asac> patching file monodevelop.old.in
<asac> sebner: ^^
<fta> asac, hmm, that's what i thought but there's nothing in your ff2 branch pointing to it
<fta> unless it's that obscure thingy
<asac> fta: there is :)
<fta> oh
<asac> /usr/lib/firefox/greprefs$ grep general.config *
<asac> all.js:pref("general.config.obscure_value", 13); // for MCD .cfg files
<asac> firefox-2.ubuntu-prefs.js:pref("general.config.filename", "firefox-2.cfg");
<sebner> asac: I'm going to commit suicide now. Don't wait for me -.- ...
<asac> afaik the preference we locked in firefox 2 is now implicitly locked by ffox3 ... as it detects that it cannot write to the install location
<asac> sebner: do exactly the same above :) ... that will give you a feeling of success ;)
<sebner> asac: I swar. I did -.-
<sebner> *swear
<sebner> asac: and for the dpatch thing I have the headers right?
<asac> sebner: do dpatch-edit-patch if its dpatch
<asac> dpatch files need:
<asac> #! /bin/sh /usr/share/dpatch/dpatch-run
<asac> +
<asac> @DPATCH@
<asac> <now patch>
<fta> asac, hmm, if it's implicitly locked now, all this is not needed.. i don't get why you still want it then...
<asac> fta: thats what i said :) ... we don't want to use it now. but we should take care that users can set their own firefox.cfg
<asac> we can say "we don't care ... do it like oyu want" ... but that isn't nice as the user doesn't really have good way t odo that in a way that it doesn't get removed at some point.
<fta> so you want a 2nd xul greprefs in etc ?
<asac> fta: i don't think that its needed
<asac> fta: we could also just provide a firefox.cfg link thats empty
<asac> e.g. an empty firefox.cfg in /etc/ ...
<asac> and link to it from greprefs in our package
<fta> but it will be overwritten
<fta> and the path is not fixed
<asac> huh?
<fta> greprefs
<sebner> asac: btw, looked already at all-in-one-sidebar rev6 ?
<asac> we can ship a link from $pkglibdir/global.cfg -> /etc/firefox-3.0/global.cfg
<asac> sebner: maybe ship MPL and just reference that in copyright
<asac> sebner: please use a non-native packaging
<asac> e.g. the changelog versino doesn't have a package revision
<sebner> k
<asac> when thats done, please open a bug against the firefox-extensions project. we need that to refer to the FF exception we have for extensions
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions/
<asac> there are already other bugs filed
<asac> fta: maybe there is a bug because of the xul + ffox split. no idea if general.config files on a per-applicatoin basis are possible
<asac> so maybe we need a patch for that
<fta> aren't lockPref() allowed in syspref ?
<asac> i don't think so
<asac> lockPref is from libpref
<asac> which is not the normal mechanism
<asac> but haven't tried for years :)
<asac> maybe its now supported by mainline prefs
<sebner> asac: btw, in the dpatch is now my name and mail adress. change that to yoursß
<asac> say: you + based on mine ;)
<sebner> ^^
<sebner> k
<asac> so it worked?
<sebner> we'll see in 1 minute
<sebner> no xD xD xD
<sebner> asac: http://pastebin.com/m795b716b
<asac> sebner: why does it fail. figure that ;)
<sebner> no output :\
<asac> is it clean?
<asac> what does lsdiff path/to/xulrunner.dpatch
<asac> yield?
<sebner> hellboy@ubuntu:~/merges/monodevelop/monodevelop-1.0+dfsg/debian/patches$ lsdiff use_xulrunner_1.9.dpatch
<sebner> monodevelop.in
<asac> probably wrong strip level
<asac> did you use dpatch-edit-patch?
<sebner> ah. I used dpatch patch-template and copied the header into the file
<sebner> asac: I really don't know who but after the 20 try it's working now xD
 * sebner looks like a total newbie now
<asac> yeah ...dpatch is a pain ;)
<fta> i hate it
<fta> asac, in /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b5/greprefs/fta.js, i've set pref("general.config.filename", "firefox.cfg");
<fta> where should firefox.cfg be ?
<fta> i've tried: /etc/firefox-3.0/pref/  /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b5/defaults/preferences  /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b5   /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b5/greprefs  nada
<asac> fta: yeah. most likely it has to be in /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b5/
<asac> which means that we have the bug i mentioned above
<asac> maybe greprefs in firefox-3.0b5 is considered for the general.config.filename entry as well?
<fta> nope, still doesn't work in /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b5/
<fta> there's no grepref in ff3
<asac> greprefs ;)
<asac> fta: you need to crypt it
<asac> (obscure)
<fta> i did
<fta> strace does not even look for it
<asac> do we build libpref extension at all?
<fta> i get "Failed to read the configuration file. Please contact your system administrator"
<asac> that sounds broken :)
<fta> and it refused to start so at least there's some code behind it
<asac> what did you dO?
<asac> to break it that way?
<asac> just add the general.config.filename pref?
<fta> just set general.config.filename
<fta> and the cfg is obscured
<asac> fta: try to add pref extension the DEB_MOZ_EXTENSIONS
<asac> its strange though thatit chokes on it ... i agree
<fta> isn't it about sharedpref ?
<asac> he?
<asac> no pref is the lockdown extension
<asac> and system prefs like gconf
<fta> mozilla/config/autoconf.mk:MOZ_PREF_EXTENSIONS = 1
<fta> so it's by default
<fta> yes, there's --disable-pref-extensions to disable it
<fta> so we already have it in xul
<asac> fta: ok it works
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237/
<asac> thats what must succeed
<fta> what did you change ?
<fta> oh, /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b5/defaults/autoconfig
<asac> look closely ;)
<asac> yeah
<asac> i am pushing a xul patch
<asac> to read that from GRE_DIR
<asac> as its installed by xul build
<asac> but bzr on launchpad is again really slow
<fta> http://beuno.com.ar/archives/65
<fta> hm, really weird rendering of http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1389
<asac> yeaH
<asac> website bug?
<fta> probably, it renders the same with sm1 and sm2
<asac> fta: same for upstream build?
<asac> ah ok
<asac> then ignore
<asac> if its in old gecko engine i have no problem ;)
<fta> you merged my commits ???
<asac> fta: yes i tested what bzr push suggested
<asac> feel free to push your tree again
<asac> with --overwrite
<asac> i can merge on top of that
<asac> (i never did merge and push ... wonder why its ok to do that without --overwrite)
<fta> i don't think i can, my branch has been changed
<asac> really?
<asac> wow
<fta> with just a pull !? wtf?
<asac> yeah ... thats a strange thing
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-23
<fta> http://www.downloadsquad.com/2009/03/17/google-chrome-on-linux-progressing-screenshots-inside/
<fta> http://www.osnews.com/story/21152/Google_Chrome_for_Linux_On_Its_Way_Take_It_for_a_Spin
<gnomefreak> @whoami
<ubottu> gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<BUGabundo> asac: fta I can confirm that downgrading NM will make 3G dongles be seen!
<BUGabundo> I still get hit by the suspend/resume/won't connect bug, but from fresh start it will work!
<BUGabundo> #REGRESSION
<gnomefreak> not really regression, its just buggy,most likely becuase upstream changed the way it works?
<asac> BUGabundo: right. please just upgrade. boot your system; plug in your device; wait a bit; open bug with device type in title and attach your syslog as well as lshal
<asac> gnomefreak: its a regression as his thing was previously detected
<gnomefreak> asac: ah
<BUGabundo> asac: I can only do it now on wendsday
<BUGabundo> maybe fta can do it sooner!
<BUGabundo> upgrading now to current NM
<gnomefreak> asac: "hg clone http://hg.mozilla.org/comm-central/ mozilla" once i do this how do i extract the package i need and than i guess i have to tar it back up?
<asac> BUGabundo: does fta have the same device? having syslogs and lsusb/lshal output for different devices might be helpful
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> will file a bug with mine then
<BUGabundo> and 2 other dongles, if I get my hands on them
<BUGabundo> just syslog and ls* ?
<BUGabundo> asac: and file against NM ?
<asac> BUGabundo: yes.
<asac> BUGabundo: check if there is already a bug open for your device
<asac> bug 346835
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346835 in network-manager "[9.04 regression] Huawei e169 doesn't connect" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346835
<asac> bug 346268
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346268 in network-manager "[regression] Globetrotter 3G+ card not recognized anymore" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346268
<asac> you can also use the [regression] in title thing
<BUGabundo> ok
<gnomefreak> where are sound files(default) located?
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: how can I show the guys on #ubuntu-ops I'm being honest?
<BUGabundo> they seem to think I'm trying to fool them... when I've been hosnest the all time
 * BUGabundo personally I can't lie, or even try it!
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: i already did but he is stuck on keeping it for today i will check back with him when i have a few moments
<gnomefreak> suprisingly that was the first think i did on join since it was beings dicussed
<BUGabundo> he is just mad... don't know why
<BUGabundo> and the other guys are with him
<BUGabundo> since they don't know me, but do know him
<BUGabundo> bad luck for me
<BUGabundo> obbeyed the 48h ban and still get extra 48
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah. try to work on your IRC communication styles ;)
<BUGabundo> looks like it's a permanent +48h ban on me
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: what chat client?
<BUGabundo> asac: I'm just bad
<BUGabundo> irc,im, email, foruns
<BUGabundo> the more I try, the worse it comes out
<asac> BUGabundo: thats reason to work on it ;)
<BUGabundo> gyess lost in translation
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: pidgin
<asac> BUGabundo: one rule: before hitting enter: think again ;)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> nice rule
<BUGabundo> brb
<BUGabundo> work calls
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: thanks
<asac> also when you feel kind of emotional attached it usually means that your language might be suboptimal ;)
<BUGabundo> just come in to alert about NM and get the ban removed
<asac> so be double careful
<BUGabundo> 1 out of 2
<BUGabundo> not bad
<asac> especially because on IRC you dont see the face of the other ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: exactly
<BUGabundo> already discussed that with amber the other day...
<asac> also dont repeat things over and over again ;)
<BUGabundo> I figured the "BUGabundo" and the real life me
<BUGabundo> are two personas
<BUGabundo> ME is emotional
<BUGabundo> but BUGabundo takes over the keyboard when online
<asac> ;)
<BUGabundo> bbl
<asac> cu
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: give it 24 hours give or take, he is frustrated on the ban in total. he asked for my suggestion but the one i came up with is no good, how long did he say this time the ban would be for?
<gnomefreak> i started typing well before the bbl
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: 48h
<gnomefreak> ok if it fails to build and doesnt leave a frigging upstream dir
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: thanks it will be 24 hours if he accepts my offer
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> thanks for the good word
<gnomefreak> just i need time on that, im going to get pissed (just a feeling i have) i warned you just in caase it happens :)
<BUGabundo> heh
<BUGabundo> asac: do all Font HUGE apps need to be filed to don't get lost?
<BUGabundo> stuff like UM, OOo, Nautilus, pidgin?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: np but stop with the non-support links and that should be good enough to get a trial time
<BUGabundo> all I said was something along this lines:
<gnomefreak> brb smoke and maybe making coffee while this POS fails to build :(
<gnomefreak> continue
<asac> BUGabundo: you can add them to the bug
<BUGabundo> "we here at hacklaviva.net are setting up canantenas! anything new in jaunty I need to be aware, before send the all neiboarwoord down?"
<asac> or rather say: "i see this on XYZ, here screeshot"
<asac> i will add them then
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: ikonia didn't like the *we* and link
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> now brb
<BUGabundo> its on the # log
<BUGabundo> go smoke!
<BUGabundo> asac: master bug link?
<asac> 345189
<BUGabundo> bug 345189
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345189 in pidgin "MASTER regression after switching system font size to 13.333 pixel - fonts appear too large in some apps that do hand made font sizing - treating pixel units as point units" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345189
 * gnomefreak wonders if g/f is still home and why :( her car my car and my 2 trucks are still in driveway maybe she went back to sleep
<gnomefreak> email first than try to build now seamonkey hates me
<gnomefreak> kill -9 5810 kill -9 5811  << they should work damnit
<BUGabundo> hey network split
<fta> a small one
<fta> at least, as seen from here
<gnomefreak> anyone on calvino.freenode.net was dumped maybe 1000+ users, not sure how many people it assigns to use that server
<fta> BUGabundo, btw, my dongle is visible in nm, but it's unusable
<gnomefreak> 45 just in -ops
<fta> just saw 6 disappear from here
<BUGabundo> fta I saw you go!
<BUGabundo> so 'am on another network
<fta> * BUGabundo has quit (barjavel.freenode.net irc.freenode.net)
<fta> * gnomefreak has quit (barjavel.freenode.net irc.freenode.net)
<gnomefreak> i did?
<BUGabundo> (10:56:49 AM) fta left the room (quit: calvino.freenode.net irc.freenode.net).
<BUGabundo> over 60 ppl from my count
<fta> ~26 in -motu
<BUGabundo> never mind
<BUGabundo> we are back
<gnomefreak> .:05:23:49:. ==> Your host is calvino.freenode.net[calvino.freenode.net/8001],  running version hyperion-1.0.2b
<gnomefreak> i guess i was
<fta> it was a small one anyway
<fta> * - Welcome to barjavel.freenode.net in Paris, FR, EU.
<gnomefreak> So, this is going to be an unpopular change, I think we need to make it clobber
<gnomefreak> as well.
<gnomefreak> that is always a good sign when upstream says that
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> now i need to find the PGO bug in lp but i guess it can wait
<gnomefreak> [reed]: is it likely that mozilla 418866 will get patched for 3.0.8? or is it not a security risk so maybe only 3.5/3.6 asac you either since you both know upstream
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 418866 in Build Config "turn on profile-guided optimization on linux" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=418866
<[reed]> not for 3.0.x, no
<gnomefreak> ok didnt think so thanks
<asac> even if mozilla does it for the all-in-one-firefox build it probabyl wont solve the xulrunner split problem
<asac> at least not obviously
<gnomefreak> asac: didnt we release a java plugin that works on 64bit procs?
<gnomefreak> if so what is the name i cant find the free version at all thinking that was it
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: I think we didn't
<BUGabundo> I'm still having to run the 32 bits for the browser applet
<[reed]> yeah, ubuntu is going to need some special sauce for PGO
<gnomefreak> bug 99352
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 99352 in firefox-3.0 "feisty+firefox+amd64+java=segfault" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99352
<asac> [reed]: so is it enabled for 3.1?
<asac> err 3.5 ;)
<asac> ?
<asac> just so i know when we have to fix this ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: I upstream it
<BUGabundo> http://www.openoffice.org/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=100478
<BUGabundo> please check text and bug descriptio
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by OpenOffice.org: timed out (http://openoffice.org/issues/xml.cgi?id=100478)
<BUGabundo> Font bugs are not my thing
<BUGabundo> ok so now Fonts DPI is all marked as WontFix
<BUGabundo> will this be milestone for Koala
<asac> BUGabundo: not all
<BUGabundo> once it shows on LP?
<[reed]> asac: no, but even if it was, ubuntu would need to do some special stuff to deal with xulrunner and firefox being separate
<[reed]> as we discussed before
<BUGabundo> libgnome is the expection
<asac> BUGabundo: we wont fixed them for jaunty .... and kept libgnome part open ... which is the backout
<asac> [reed]: yeah right. just wanted to know if there is kind of urgency to get this ready for 3.5
<[reed]> I don't think it'll be ready for 3.5
<BUGabundo> will this be milestone for Koala once it shows on LP?
<asac> e.g. if you would start doing it i would certainly invest the time required to get it done somehow for xul
<[reed]> I could talk to beltzner about making it a priority
<[reed]> but we're pretty far along in the cycle
<[reed]> just depends on how much work it would involve
<[reed]> and PGO breaks stuff
<asac> [reed]: please keep me in the loop in case this comes up again
<asac> e.g. dont do it like after RC1 ;)
<[reed]> yeah
<asac> but well. we have almost one more cycle before 3.5 will be default
<asac> so if you want to do that as a fast action we can do it aftwards here too
<asac> assuming that 3.5 gets ever released ;)
<[reed]> hehe
<asac> i remember the talks about making "quick release cycles" and no need to get in features after beta because next release will be soon enough
<asac> seems this was sacrificed ... i assume to some degree because of the new competition that made some new features necessary ;)
<asac> but yeah. i think 3.5 is a big step again ... and even in quite short time still
<asac> just get it out ;)
<[reed]> yeah
<BUGabundo> eheh
<[reed]> that's why it was renamed
<BUGabundo> so will 3.5 be in by default?
<[reed]> 3.1 grew too large
<[reed]> so, it was renamed to 3.5 ;)
<asac> [reed]: thats good. but dont take that as an excuse to wait longer ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: can you please not forward bugs?
<asac> at leat not the pixel size bug
<gnomefreak> i cant find it at all. i thought icedtea in repos was at version 7
<asac> gnomefreak: we have an amd64 java plugin
<asac> gnomefreak: but dont ask me which
<asac> i mean this java thing completely confuses me
<gnomefreak> me too
<BUGabundo> asac: eheh
<BUGabundo> too late
<BUGabundo> already did it
<asac> BUGabundo: yes. i am just saying that you shouldnt
<BUGabundo> me 3 (java)
<asac> ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: since we were talking about it on devel
<BUGabundo> after page refresh I saw them all wontfix
<asac> yes. but "font size to be a *fixed fraction of the screen size*"
<BUGabundo> bad timing
<asac> isnt really what we are talking about
<asac> we are talking about something completely different for now
<BUGabundo> grrr.... I copied a comment on the bug
<asac> its ok now. i told calc to comment on the bug so ooo guys know that we will give more details and they dont need to start now
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> that's better
<gnomefreak> i closed the wrong damn terminal and my g-t stopped warning me that im closing it (any idea on how to add that back?)
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure
<BUGabundo> gt ?
<asac> for me it annoys me to get asked
<BUGabundo> ahh the warning
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: gnome-terminal
<BUGabundo> yes
<asac> i think the removed that warning again
<asac> which is great imo
<BUGabundo> I got it a sec later
<asac> maybe they could make that an option
<BUGabundo> gconf ?
<asac> but better not enabled if there is no choice for that
<BUGabundo> or some reset option on the profile gnomefreak?
<asac> BUGabundo: afaik. there is no option
<asac> which made it annoying before
 * gnomefreak running late now :( i have a meeting to go to and i should be back after it
<BUGabundo> asac: I rather see 3G nm support fix the sustend / resume prob
<BUGabundo> its there (with old nm) but NEVER connects
<BUGabundo> I remember and enven older version would do it with manual /etc/init.d/NM restart
<asac> we wont fix old nm
<BUGabundo> no no
<BUGabundo> not old NM,... just old version upate
<BUGabundo> some old RC or something
<asac> yes. still we wont get back to the rc you tried ;)
<asac> its independent from the resume issue
<asac> i will check that with nm folks
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> I get a new dongle after lunch
<asac> its probably that the prober makes your modem go nuts
<BUGabundo> from a co worker
<asac> BUGabundo: but file a bug as i said
<BUGabundo> will try that
<BUGabundo> okay
<asac> unless you have a 3G device that isnt alredy filed
<BUGabundo> lunch!
<asac> enjoy
<RzR> hi
<asac> hi RzR
<RzR> i have a few free hours today
<asac> wanna make a drive by landing or what ;)?
<RzR> i'd like to update flashblock
<asac> RzR: ok. i think you had requested a merge right?
<RzR> yes i did
<asac> is that still current?
<RzR> i thought the job was your side when i left you
<RzR> but i wanted to make sure :)
<asac> RzR: i dont deny that
<asac> RzR: if its still current, then yes.
<RzR> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rzr/firefox-extensions/flashblock.ubuntu/+merge/3697
<RzR> no upstream update tough
 * RzR ranks #2 on http://linuxdevices.com , for just a script shell ... this is nonsense 
<asac> RzR: yeah. i cannot merge because bzr-builddeb is kind of broken right now
<asac> james_w: bug 347286
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347286 in bzr-builddeb "--export-upstream=... broken since 2.1.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347286
<RzR> ok
<RzR> makes sense
<james_w> dupe! :-)
<asac> james_w: yeah. i said i lost track
<james_w> I guess it's an easy fix, I'll try and fix it today
<asac> james_w: thanks a lot
<asac> its really hard for us atm ;)
<asac> i think fta has another issue too ... which caused a lot of pain on his daily build system
<asac> but lets wait for him
<RzR> no problem , take your time james_w
<asac> james_w: there are only 3 bugs open ;)
<james_w> most are on the launchpad project
<asac> ok let me add the distribution
<RzR> then time to fix my bike, see you later guys
<asac> RzR: cu
<RzR> note that ubuntu is higher priority than driving with no brakes :)
<asac> lol
<RzR> :)
<asac> if you work enough on ubuntu you dont need a bike anymore
<asac> just a chair and a lap ;)
<asac> oh and some power cord
<sindhudweep> asac: may I private message you?
<asac> sindhudweep: ah
<asac> ok
<asac> ;)
<sindhudweep> here
<asac> sindhudweep: did you start with our packaging branches?
<sindhudweep> no, im not to familiar with bzr and that aspect of launchpad
<asac> sindhudweep: you need to do that. branch the gnash ubuntu branch
<sindhudweep> okay
<asac> also branch the upstream branch revision of the release
<asac> then go into the ubuntu branch
<sindhudweep> can i then merge them on my machine?
<asac> and run bzr merge /path/to/upstream/branch/
<asac> dch -v0.8.5-0ubuntu1 -DUNRELEASED
<asac> bzr commit -m "* merge new upstream release 0.8.5"
<asac> thats a good start
<asac> then you have to fix install files and so on
<asac> oh
<asac> use
<sindhudweep> I will follow that step and then report back in a few minutes, installing bzr
<asac> dch -v0.8.5-0ubuntu1 -DUNRELEASED "* new upstream release 0.8.5"
<asac> ;)
<sindhudweep> okay
<sindhudweep> thanks :)
<asac> sindhudweep: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnash/
<sindhudweep> so bzr branch https://....
<asac> yeah you can use that
<asac> sindhudweep: oh ;)
<asac> actually its not a full source branch
<sindhudweep> seems to just have ./debian
<asac> so disregard the merge
<asac> just do the dch
<asac> and bzr commit
<asac> also branch the right upstream branch revision
<asac> sindhudweep: are you on jaunty?
<sindhudweep> yes
<asac> sindhudweep: the upstreawm branch is http://bzr.savannah.gnu.org/r/gnash/release_0_8_5/
<asac> just branch that
<asac> then tar that up as the right orig.tar.gz (without the .bzr dir please)
<asac> and put it next to the ubuntu branch
<asac> then install bzr-builddeb package
<asac> and build using
<asac> bzr-buildpackage ;)
<sindhudweep> okay
<sindhudweep> so as long as it's  sibling directory bzr-buildpackage will work nicely?
<sindhudweep> also for jaunty to i use lp:~gnash/gnash/ubuntu
<sindhudweep> *do i use
<asac> yes start with that one
<asac> sindhudweep: i dont use bzr-buildpackage, but bzr bd --merge --dont-purge --builder='debuild -b'
<asac> bzr-buildpackage is too new
<asac> but afaik it just does the right thing
<asac> sindhudweep: maybe you have to psas --merge --dont-purge too there
<asac> so you can work on the build-area tree
<asac> if things fail
<sindhudweep> should i put a message for the commit?
<sindhudweep> it seems extraneous
<sindhudweep> oh it fires up a text editor
<sindhudweep> nvm
<sindhudweep> it is saying i have unmet dependencies
<sindhudweep> should i do this in a chroot or something?
<sindhudweep> shouldn't bzr-buildpackage grab the dependencies and try to build it
<sindhudweep> i'm hesitant to just install them since i might miss something then.
<sindhudweep> asac:?
<asac> sindhudweep: just install the reqiured depends imo
<sindhudweep> yeah that's how i'm proceeding now.
<asac> sindhudweep: i think its not a problem for now. if the build fails in ppa because of missing build depends you can still fix it
<sindhudweep> ahh good point
<asac> sindhudweep: well. usually you should try hard to not miss build depends and waste builder cycles
<asac>  but gnash already has a good set
<asac> so in worst case we miss one or two ... and that means one round on top which should be ok
<sindhudweep> sorry building is taking forever on my netbook; don't have access to my desktop right now.
<sindhudweep> dh_shlibdeps
<sindhudweep> dpkg-shlibdeps: failure: couldn't find library libgnashsound-0.8.5.so needed by debian/gnash-common/usr/lib/gnash/libgnashcore-0.8.5.so (its RPATH is '/usr/lib/gnash')
<sindhudweep> i don't know how it expects that to be found before gnash .8.5 is built
<sindhudweep> i'm not sure how to proceed here.
<sindhudweep> any thoughts asac?
<asac> sorry currently in a train ;)
<asac> sindhudweep: yes. you need to add that to gnash-common.instal
<asac> look how the other libs are added
<asac> and adjust accordingly
<sindhudweep> thanks
<sindhudweep> i'll be back in 20 minutes
<sindhudweep> well that built just fine
<sindhudweep> i'm going to try uploading it to my ppa again
<sindhudweep> hmm the .changes file seems to be only i386
<sindhudweep> is that normal?
<sindhudweep> gnash_0.8.5-0ubuntu1_i386.changes
<RzR> debuild -S
<sindhudweep> thanks
<sindhudweep> RzR: it doesnt seem to want to let me upload packages that are "UNRELEASED" to the ppa
<sindhudweep> can i just change that to jaunty?
<RzR> yea
<sindhudweep> i wonder if i miss configured dput
<sindhudweep> launchpad is complaining it can't find my ~my-lauchpadid distribution
<fta> Rejected: xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1~b4~hg20090319r23879+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 1.9.1~b4~hg20090319r23879+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1 <= 1.9.1~b4~hg20090322r23870+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<fta> i'm sick of this. damned hgweb
<fta> i'll investigate pushlog
<mbana> hi people, so i'm using 3.1 (i think) i need some addons such as downloadthemall
<mbana> does it work?
<mbana> i've more examples of broken fontconfig.
<mbana> where shall i post them
<Jazzva> mbana: if it's not compatible with 3.1, it might work, but you need to disable extension's version check. To do that go to "about:config" in Firefox, right click -> New -> Boolean, set "preference name" to extensions.checkCompatibility, and boolean value to false. It will install the extension, even if it doesn't pass the version check, but it still might not work. If that's the case, then you need to wait for the developers
<Jazzva>  to update the extension to support FF 3.1
<Mook_sb> Jazzva: umm, it's probably better to disable compat checking via nightly tester tools
<Mook_sb> for one thing, you can do it per-extension instead of globally.
<asac> mbana: if you have screenshots show them please
<Jazzva> Mook_sb: I didn't know for that. Thanks :)
<mbana> http://yfrog.com/56screenshotpp
<mbana> just look at the firefox compared to the ones on the top left - helvetica - and bottom left - arial.  the different is huge, the firefox is getting no hinting
<mbana> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/add-applications/C/add-applications-introduction.html
<mbana> that's the page
<mbana> ... someone please confirm
<asac> mbana: i dont have those fonts
<mbana> for what?
<asac> are they really better than what we ship?
<asac> arial and helvetica
<asac> for me it looks good
<mbana> sorry?  i'm lost.  with a 3.1/3.0 you get the screen on the right.  god knows what font is being used, it's lacking hinting which is the problem
<asac> mbana: yeah. try to not allow pages to select its own fonts
<asac> in preferences
<asac> that probably helps
<asac> confirmed?
<mbana> i actualyl prefer for them to select their own fonts
<mbana> it's a bug
<asac> mbana: udo ln -s /etc/fonts/conf.avail/10-autohint.conf /etc/fonts/conf.d/
<asac> sudo
<asac> mbana: did it help?
<mbana> do i need to restar the browser?
<asac> mbana: do that to be sure
<mbana> no it didn't
<asac> mbana: so its arial?
<asac> fc-match Arial
<mbana> arial.ttf: "Arial" "Normal"
<asac> dpkg -S arial.ttf
<asac> so its microsoft font i guess
<asac> isnt that font inferior?
<mbana> it's from Vista
<mbana> not that's not the point - i think the fonts are the same.  look at the pics from TB, they render correctly, in firefox they're messed up
<asac> not everything that comes from vista is good :-P
<mbana> anyhow i'm baffled
<mbana> this strange
<mbana> lol
<mbana> MS made Consolas
<asac> mbana: why do you think that tbird uses the same font?
<asac> so i had ttf-liberation
<asac> wasnt really great
<asac> but looked better imo
<mbana> because i've sent the fonts, look closely at font selewction part
<asac> mbana: i would say that tbird doesnt really treat fontconfig properly
<mbana> yes it does.  FF doesn't
<asac> check out ffox 3
<asac> err tbird 3
<mbana> if i change something in .fonts.conf it takes immediate affect in TB
<asac> mbana: so can you tweak fonts.conf in such a way that it looks as bad as ffox?
<asac> if we have that we probably would know what exactly is missing
<asac> mbana: please check
<mbana> no, i'm saying FF doesn't obey the rules, because if i change something in firefox everything in the desktop including TB updates itself.  i'm puzzled, though, as to what font is being used on that site.
<asac> pango-view -t "This is test text" --font="Arial 10.666px"
<asac> pango-view -t "This is test text" --font="Arial 10.666px" --backend=cairo
<asac> pango-view -t "This is test text" --font="Arial 10.666px" --backend=xft
<asac> both combinations
<asac> mbana: are you taking about ffox 3 or 3.1?
<mbana> 3.1 the packge you recommended
<asac> ffox 3.1 is the one that should be ok
<asac> yeah
<asac> ffox 3 doesnt take font changes until you rescale once
<asac> e.g. ctrl-+ + ctrl--
<mbana> http://yfrog.com/74screenshot1mp
<mbana> no difference i can tell.  again look at the firefox window
<mbana> do you have a default firefox install?
<asac> mbana: does it look better in pango-view?
<mbana> no, they all look the same.  don't they?
<mbana> ok i'll try getting rid of Arial and Helvetica
<mbana> $ fc-match Arial
<mbana> LiberationSans-Regular.ttf: "Liberation Sans" "Regular"
<mbana> how funny
<mbana> $ fc-match Helvetica
<mbana> n019003l.pfb: "Nimbus Sans L" "Regular"
<mbana> what is that and where is that from?
<mbana> is that bitmap font?
<mbana> ok, i'm lost
<mbana> any more thoughts
<mbana> could it be something with the weights of the font in the .css
<mbana> i get this error; TypeError: $("contentAreaContextMenu") is null after following your steps Jazzva
<mbana> XML Parsing Error: undefined entity
<mbana> Location: chrome://browser/content/browser.xul
<mbana> Line Number 34, Column 1:<window id="main-window"
<mbana> ^
<Jazzva> mbana: huh? you get it when?
<mbana> when starting FF
<Jazzva> umm.. that shouldn't happen. It's probably an error in the extension
<mbana> FF refuses to start now :(
<Jazzva> has that happened before installing downthemall?
<Jazzva> we'll fix it :)
<mbana> no i just did what you said
<mbana> then restarted
<Jazzva> and did you install downthemall?
<mbana> no, it's from FF 3.0
<Jazzva> huh... then you probably accidentally changed also some other property...
<mbana> what now?
<Jazzva> does anyone know where FF keeps it's about:config settings?
<Jazzva> mbana: try running with "firefox --safe-mode" from the terminal and see if it's working...
<Jazzva> sorry, it's "firefox -safe-mode"
<Jazzva> ok, found the file
<Mook_sb> Jazzva: prefs.js in the profile (~/.firefox/*.default/)
<Jazzva> Mook_sb: thanks
<mbana> i got two versions running mind you
<mbana> 3.0 and 3.1
<Jazzva> mbana: ok, does the other one work?
<mbana> yes 3.0
<Jazzva> ok, I guess you could copy prefs.js from firefox 3.0 to 3.1, and then see if it works. just let me check
<mbana> mmm same error
<Jazzva> mbana: then it's something else that caused the error...
<Jazzva> I think that about:config only makes changes to prefs.js...
<Jazzva> (does anyone know if that's not the case?)
<mbana> cool it worked in safemode
<asac_> what did he change
<asac_> ?
<asac_> mbana: ?
<Jazzva> asac_: extensions.checkCompatibility... but it seems that wasn't the source of the problem, since he later used prefs.js from different, 3.0 profile, and the problem was still there
<asac_> i think it changes user_prefs.js
<asac_> ok its prefs.js
<mbana> ok i'll try again
<asac_> extensions.checkCompatibility is definitly the cause for this
<asac_> at least its really likely that you get parse issues because of that
<asac_> mbana: echo $LANG
<mbana> en_GB.UTF-8
<asac_> if its not en_US then the langpacks are the reason
<asac_> yeah
<asac_> set it to en_US.UTF-8
<mbana> so downloadthemall won't work because of that?
<asac_> any extension that is forced could be the cause
<asac_> my current bet is that its a lang pack
<asac_> hence use en_US
<mbana> yes you're right
<mbana> Firefox (en-GB) not compat
<asac_> that makes sense
<mbana> what shall i do
<mbana> also xulrunner is en-gb
<asac_> yes both
<asac_> you cn disable them explicitly
<mbana> the world should just adopt british english
<asac_> if you cannot live with en_US elsewhere ;)
<asac_> nah ;)
<asac_> only after UK adopts the EUR ;)
<mbana> ReferenceError: nsBrowserStatusHandler is not defined
<mbana> but it loads
<asac_> mbana: you can go to extensions.rdf ... search for the en-GB entries there and add NS1:userDisabled="true" attribute to xml
<asac_> but well. in the end you shouldnt force extensions
<asac_> prod extension authors to support ffox 3.6
<asac_> mbana: is it because of recent ffox 3.5 reversioning?
<asac_> mbana: if so just manually fix the maxVersion in extensions.rdf
<asac_> instead of checkCompatibility hack
<asac> mbana: so back to fonts. pango-view almost certainly does the right thing
<mbana> asac: yes it does
<asac> 22:14 < asac> mbana: does it look better in pango-view?
<asac> 22:14 < mbana> no, they all look the same.  don't they?
<mbana> ok i misunderstood you.  btw, error will popping up when i restart firefox even thought it's been removed from the about:config
<asac> mbana: yeah. the extensions are now probably forced or something
<asac> i mean the problem is a chicken hen issue
<asac> restart firefox using en_US at least once after you disabled eextension check
<asac> chicken egg ;)
<mbana> what's the solution
<asac> 00:29 < asac> restart firefox using en_US at least once after you disabled eextension check
<asac> also ensure that ffox ix actually stopped
<asac> when you get such errors it can always happen that a dangling process is left
<asac> which causes bad stuff
<asac> kill all firefox processes to be sure
<fta> back
<asac> welcome back fta ;)
<asac> not sure where and how long you went ;)
<fta> hm, bad timing to help me get the 3G working in my netbook i assume?
<asac> fta: its late
<asac> fta: so does the udev probing fail or what?
<fta> always hal
<asac> fta: yeah
<asac> fta: so now your modem isnt detected anymore?
<fta> i think it is
<asac> what makes you believe that its detected?
<asac> fta: ok. lets start. what are the symptoms
<asac> i probably confuse what you said with something else ;)
<fta> unable to connect
<fta> talking of my netbook, not about my laptop
<asac> fta: can you post the syslog when it detects your modem?
<asac> fta: is the netbook up to date at all?
<fta_nano> i'm doing an update right now
<asac> problem is that latest NM doesnt accept "only hal" anymore
<asac> ok
<asac> fta: its huawei?
<fta_nano> the dongle? yes
<asac> ok. so two things. if it really doesnt detect your modem you need to bump --reply in the script i showed you really really high
<mbana> i take it i can't use downloadthemall for with ff 3.1 then
<asac> manually running the modem detector worked for you ... so it really should be the reason
<asac> mbana: could be
<asac> mbana: bug the extension author
<asac> ffox 3.1 is already in late betas
<asac> its time to update extensions
<fta_nano> asac, should i revert my pppd/options changes to default?
<asac> fta: second: you huawei modem goes in bad shape when you probe the unsolicit serial port
<asac> fta_nano: yes. reset those to defaults
<asac> fta_nano: only enable debug i guess
<asac> fta_nano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/136336/
<asac> those commits might be what you need
<asac> but thats mostly for replugging
<asac> and so on
<mbana> asac: so, what font was being used on your machine for that site i gave
<asac> the first connect should still work
<asac> mbana: the one you got by fc-match Arial i guess
<asac> ttf-liberation ;)
<mbana> i removed it
<mbana> still using some strange font
<asac> mbana: nimbus is the very last fallback i think
<mbana> yes, what font is that and where is it located
<asac> liberation should be better afaik
<asac> mbana: dpkg -S FILENAME
<asac> finds the package that a file is shipped in
<mbana> that's nice. thanks
<asac> so use that on n019003l.pfb
<asac> seems ghostscript fonts ;)
<mbana> ok i use TeX
<mbana> probably why
<asac> i am pretty sure that gsfonts
<asac> is installed on most systems
<fta_nano> asac, yeah, those commits look nice
<asac> that why i said its the veriy last fallback
<asac> fta_nano: yeah. its just after i took the cut ... but i really think that your modem not being detected by udev is a big problem now
<asac> fta_nano: hence fix that ... bump --delay in the udev rule to really huge value
<asac> and hope
<asac> /lib/udev/rules.d/77-nm-probe-modem-capabilities.rules
<fta_nano> ok, reverted options to default except debug, + http://paste.ubuntu.com/136342/
<asac> use --delay 10000
<asac> and reboot
<fta_nano> waiting for the upgrade to complete now
<asac> and then pray to god that your thing is detected by udev ;)
<asac> or well. if it still isnt we need to do something ;)
<asac> mbana: if you have a better font we could use for Arial let us know ;)
<asac> i mean ... one of the fonts in the archives
<asac> why not use Bitstream Sans for it?
<mbana> Liberation is actually a good free replacement.  no BS is too wide for most people
<mbana> MS make very good fonts, there's no lie to it
<fta> http://www.stefanoforenza.com/get-androids-fonts-on-ubuntu-how-to/
<asac> mbana: yeah. so ttf-liberation was the right thing
<asac> mbana: yeah. i have no clue why the ms fonts are not properly hinted. i thought they were not "good enough" for native hinting ... hence i suggested the 10-autohint fontconfig thing
<mbana> wow! the android fonts look good
<asac> did MS actually make Arial?
<asac> i thought they bought them ;)
<asac> the hinting looks bad in the result
<mbana> i'm not sure, but it seems they hire people to do it, in some occasions they bought the fonts, as in, palatino
<asac> mbana: so install ttf-droid
<asac> its in the archive ;)
<asac> hmm ... its dfsg so some parts are probably stripped
<asac> yeah droid sans looks good
<asac> mbana: just add that to the Arial entry
<asac> in /etc/fonts/conf.d/30-metric-aliases.conf
<asac>         <!-- Microsoft -->
<asac>         <alias binding="same">
<asac>           <family>Arial</family>
<asac>           <accept>
<asac>           <family>Droid Sans</family>
<asac>           <family>Liberation Sans</family>
<asac>           <family>Albany</family>
<asac>           <family>Albany AMT</family>
<asac>           </accept>
<asac>         </alias>
<asac> sorry for the flood
<asac> yeah ... so now even me is happy ;)
<asac> fc-match "Arial"
<asac> DroidSans.ttf: "Droid Sans" "Regular"
<fta> asac, in the nm applet, if i disable wireless, will it disable wifi and 3g or just wifi?
<mbana> hmmm the android font is very nice, it reminds me of segiou
<asac> fta: thats only wifi there
<asac> i will use it as default for now for arial ... maybe i will try it as default in general for sans et al
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-24
<mbana> does my .fonts.conf override this?
<fta> asac, "found serial port (udev:  hal:GSM)"
<asac> mbana: yes
<asac> mbana: .fonts.conf is level 50
<asac> the one i posted is 30
<fta> followed by "ignoring due to lack of probed mobile broadband capabilties" (incl the typo)
<asac> fta: yes. thats what i say
<asac> now its not detected at all  iguess
<fta> yep
<asac> please bump --delay really high
<asac> and reboot
<asac> we know the proper works for you
<asac> its just that some modems take loner than others to wake up
<asac> i can use --delay 2000
<asac> but not 1700
<asac> but we already had modems with far higher values
<fta> 3000->30000, same :(
<mbana> asac: how long does it take to support 3.1?
<mbana> what about the language packs?
<asac> fta: reboot?
<fta> asac, yes, i did
<asac> fta: the probe doesnt happen anymore
<asac> hmm
<asac> fta: and manually running the probe command works
<asac> or is that broken now too?
<fta> how?
<asac> e.g. /lib/udev/nm-modem-probe /dev/ttyUSB0
<asac> not sure what devices you have
<asac> mbana: we dont maintain lang packs for our "next" package atm
<fta_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/136348/
<asac> mbana: you can try to install the ones from upstream
<asac> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.1b3/linux-i686/xpi/
<asac> you need to change the version though i am sure
<asac> maxVersion in the install.rdf in there
<asac> our daily is ahead of b3
<asac> fta: thats not the probe command ;)
<asac> run /lib/udev/nm-modem-probe --verbose --export /dev/ttyUSB0
<fta> lol, no, i just took me time to paste that url ;)
<asac> lol
<fta> you wanted the full logs
<asac> thats after the boot with high udev delay?
<asac> fta: given the commit you need at least to replug after probing USB1
<fta_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/136351/
<fta_> oh
<asac> fta: SIM pin required
<asac> ouch
<asac> thats the "i need to boot windows" once effect?
<fta_> no idea. i tried this sim in xp yesterday, it was fine
<asac> fta: well. the prober doesnt use pins
<asac> it doesnt expect to get asked for a pin at that stage
<fta_> so, am i doomed?
<asac> looking in code
<asac> fta: how long does it take until you get that timed out thing?
<asac> : modem_probe_caps(): timed out waiting for GCAP reply (idx -2, term_idx -1)
<asac> and do you see +CME ERROR: SIM PIN required
<asac> right before
<asac> or does that get out a while before?
<fta_> 2, maybe 3 secs
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> fta: yeah
<asac> can you see whether you get a \n
<asac> or a \n\r ?
<asac>  modem_wait_reply(): Got: 'AT+GCAP
<asac> +CME ERROR: SIM PIN required
<asac> for that line feed
<asac> not really sure how to best capture that
<asac> or if its converted on printf
<asac> i dont hope so
<asac> NM excepts \n\r
<asac> which i hope is wrong for you ;)
<fta_> L: modem_wait_reply(): Got: '^M$
<fta_> ^BOOT:21081878,0,0,0,77^M$
<fta_> T+GCAP^M^M$
<fta_> +CME ERROR: SIM PIN required^M$
<fta_> '$
<fta_> L: modem_probe_caps(): timed out waiting for GCAP reply (idx -2, term_idx -1)$
<fta_> ^M$ means \r\n
<asac> hmm
<asac> shouldnt matter anyway
<asac> its a g_strsplit_set ( ... , "\n\r") ... so each is a delimiter
<asac> fta: oh yeah
<asac> fta: seems you really have a problem
<asac> fta: i mean its fixed in latest 0.7
<fta_> is it somewhere? i mean, ppa?
<asac> fta: i can cherry pick all patches and upload that to ppa
<asac> fta: or give you the patches that have been commit after the snapshot
<asac> thats 7
<fta_> would be nice to have a ppa, so others could try it too
<asac> nah
<asac> sure
<asac> i mean
<asac> but archive opens before most others will notice ;)
<fta_> can't you do a nm-daily ? or something similar
<asac> yes i think that could be done. problem is that there are two branches to provide
<asac> trunk and 0.7
<asac> so yeah
<asac> its uploaded
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive
<asac> network-manager - 0.7.1~rc3.1.git4cf2da146-0ubuntu1.nm1
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> also i dont think its smart to start yet another team right now
<fta_> asac, could I use this ppa on top of everything? i should i just gzet this deb?
<asac> fta_: its safe
<asac> fta_: i dont put anything experimental there
<asac> fta_: except intentional
<asac> currently there shouldnt be anything newer thatn NM
<asac> its mostly for backports
<asac> and getting bug triage feedback for jaunty maybe
<asac> ok i guess the build will finish soon ;)
<asac> builders grabbed them instantly
<asac> night seems to be calm time
<fta_> yep, 19h-22h (our time) is the busy slot
<asac> lpia was fasted
<asac> followed by amd64
<asac> now waiting for i386 ;)
<asac> and then for cronjob ;)(
<asac> but i think one run is in 3 minutes ;)
<asac> fta_: so how about building nightlies at end of CA day?
<asac> should be about now or maybe in 2 hours
<asac> hurry i386
<asac> you will miss the run
<fta_> did that before, ~4am, but the thing is, noone fixed the errors, so i ended up fixing that after work, pushing fixes near the end of the cycle
<fta_> now, it's at 7pm, so i see errors on the flow
<asac> yeah. i should feel more reponsible for build errors ;)
<asac> but you are always really quick ;)
<fta_> still waiting for you for prism ;)
<asac> at least the builders are ready ;)
<asac> so yeah. now the prober will fall back to ATI for you
<asac> because you get the sim error early
<asac> that will make the prober succeed
<fta_> ati?
<asac> thats the theory
<asac> verbose ("GCAP failed, trying ATI...");
<asac> thats a AT command
<asac> GCAP is for asking for capabilities
<asac> ATI is something else that also includes the important bits
<asac> on some modems
<asac> also it doesnt probe your serial port 1  anymore
<asac> which should remove a lot of damage
<asac> fta_: ok packages are there
<fta> trying
<asac> hmm ... suddenly my net to ppa got stuck
<fta> same
<asac> seems archive.ubuntu is bogus
 * asac switched to good old ubuntu.intergenia.de :)
<asac> yeah ... ppa works ... just archive is down
<asac> fta_nano: so prober works?
<fta_nano> i mean, same as before http://paste.ubuntu.com/136377/
<asac> ;)
<asac> fta_nano: hmm ... manually it really should be different
<fta_nano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/136379/
<asac> fta_nano: yeah thats good
<asac> fta_nano: so now bump the delay and reboot
<fta> asac, done that, nada
<fta_nano> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/136382/
<asac> thats bad
<asac> so this probably means its a udev bug
<asac> do you see anything in the udev log?
<asac>  /var/log/udev
<asac> hmm ... maybe its too unverbose
<fta_nano> the format is strange, i see huawei entries in there
<asac> fta_nano: look for MODEM_PROBED
<fta_nano> none
<fta_nano> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/136385/
<asac> devadm info --query=env --path=/sys/class/net/ttyUSB0
<asac> udevadm
<fta_nano> no tty* in net/
<asac> fta_nano: s/net/tty/
<asac> i think
<asac> i dont have my modem plugged in now
<asac> fta_nano: did you change the right line for delay?
<fta_nano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/136390/
<asac> there are two ;)
<fta_nano> i changed both
<asac> ok
<asac> fta_nano: s/env/all/
<asac> in the query=..
<fta_nano> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/136391/
<asac> fta_nano: looks a bit like your rule isnt run at all
<asac> not sure how that can happen
<mbana> as
<mbana> asac: so, what font was being used on your machine for that site i gave
<asac> mbana: droid sans now ;)
<asac> before it was the ttf-...?
<asac> ttf-liberation
<mbana> you're not selecting 'let sites chose fonts' are you?
<asac> yes. if i dont allow that it uses bitstream/dejavu
<asac> but i allwed them to do it
<mbana> for that site i gave?
<mbana> can you verify that please
<asac> i allowed it for it
<asac> yes
<mbana> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<mbana> so what is mine using?
<asac> yes that looks like droid sans now
<asac> mbana: you used arial from MS
<asac> i donthave that because i dont have windows
<asac> and i didnt import fonts
<asac> at leaset i think you used arial.ttf
<asac> thats what fc-match Arial gave you in the beginning
<mbana> but even if i remove Arial it needs up using Nimbus
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=9171
<asac> mbana: because you have uninstalled ttf-liberation
<asac> ?
<asac> fta: could you ask for a quick explanation why chromium needs it?
<asac> i think i need to create an account at some point
<mbana> ok i'll remove arial and use liberation and see what happens
<asac> yeah ... check with fc-match Arial
<asac> that you use it
<mbana> fc-cache refrehses cache right?
<asac> fta: i have to go now. if nothing helps i can make you a script you can use to spoof the modem probing ... so you can at lesat see if the rest works ;)
<asac> mbana: i think so
<asac> ok i have to sleep now .. cu tomorrow
<mbana> when do you come back online
<mbana> ok i see
<mbana> thanks alot
<asac> not sure ... 6.5 h
<mbana> a lot
<asac> or 7
<fta> night, thanks for your help
<asac> ok so its confirmed. motu folks will just upload stuff even if you are maintainer
<gnomefreak> can someone please add gpg --recv 4E5E17B5 && gpg --export -a 4E5E17B5 | sudo apt-key add -  to https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa I'm guessing but looks like it has to be fta
<BUGabundo> good morning
<BUGabundo> asac: can you take a look please
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxnm/+bug/347571
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 347571 in lxnm "lxnm doesn't work, and deletes nm-applet" [Undecided,New]
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/136657/
<asac> BUGabundo: yes. whats the problem with lxnm?
<BUGabundo> it seem that user ended up with nm-applet
<BUGabundo> after upgrading the lxnm from universe
<asac> "without" ?
<fta2> asac, i have 2 SIMs, yesterday, i just tried with 1, but this w-e, i tried the two
<asac> or "with"
<asac> fta2: this weekend the prober was broken as we found
<asac> e.g. didnt honour +CME: ERROR
<asac> fta2: so ... we need the probe log as described in paste
<fta2> then why did he asked how many sims i have?
<fta2> -ed
<asac> fta2: he didnt ask how many sims you have. he asked how many sim contacts you have
<fta2> oh, none then
<asac> e.g. if you save a name + phone number in a phone on it
<asac> fta2: yeah. thats what i answered. he wanted that info anyway
<asac> fta2: so now do the udev control thing
<asac> fta2: as well as the probe logging
<BUGabundo> asac: without
<asac> in the .rules files
<asac> BUGabundo: thats normal then
<asac> if folks install lxnm
<asac> it removes nm
<asac> because its something different
<fta2> asac, i don't have my netbook here, this evening :P
<asac> sure
<asac> fta2: also delay greater than 5 isnt good ;) as he said
<asac> so use 4 ;)(
<fta2> i used 30 ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: the user says he lost the ability to control network
<asac> yeah. but he says that would confuse hal
<asac> fta2: which didnt look like your problem ;)
<asac> fta2: so add --log /tmp/probe.log --verbose --quiet ... to the .rules command
<asac> and  udevadm control --log_priority=debug
<fta2> no, nothing waited for 30 sec anyway
<asac> fta2: thats happening under the hood
<asac> udev runs that command when the device gets plugged
<asac> or on boot
<asac> and it doesnt block
<fta2> i mean, nothing showed up in the logs past the line i gave you, even after 30 sec, or 15 min
<fta2> lineS
<asac> fta2: udev doesnt say anything in the log
<gnomefreak> !info sunbird hardy-backports
<ubottu> sunbird (source: lightning-sunbird): Sunbird stand-alone Calendar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~hardy1 (hardy-backports), package size 7941 kB, installed size 23956 kB
<gnomefreak> !info sunbird intrepid
<ubottu> sunbird (source: lightning-sunbird): Sunbird stand-alone Calendar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 7917 kB, installed size 23908 kB
<gnomefreak> ko reboot
<asac> BUGabundo: yes. thats the users faul then
<asac> i mean in this case that is really true ;)
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> I told him to NOT let remove any packages
<BUGabundo> still it's a bad precedence in the packages
<Jazzva> asac: the list_plugin patch should be done sone. I haven't worked with pointers in a while, so I'm getting some errors with that :). I'll figure it out tonight, have to go to school now.
<Jazzva> asac: that's the patch for nspluginwrapper
<asac> great
<asac> hmmmm ... gone
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: dod you talk to ikonia YET?
<gnomefreak> danm caps
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> been busy
<BUGabundo> and way most morning
<BUGabundo> waiting for tomorrow as requested
<gnomefreak> ah
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: did he accept 24h?
<BUGabundo> don't want to be feeding from his hand, for the "favour"!
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: yep i think so i will ping him now and see what he says
<BUGabundo> no no
<BUGabundo> let it be
<BUGabundo> I can hold 24h
 * BUGabundo grrrr misses +1 daily fix...
<gnomefreak> asac: thunderbird is pissing me off again. It seems that the filters are not working on single emails. if using digest for ML filters work i think (wouldnt know) changing them to digest i than dont get any emails from the 2 lists. but using "to" or "cc" or "to cc" still they dont apply
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm
<gnomefreak> using cc or to or both for ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com fails to work
<asac> gnomefreak: what do you get for find ~/.*thunderbir*/ | grep -i filter
<gnomefreak> same with devel list. those are the only 2 that i cant set to digest
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/636351
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: that's why I love kmail.... its only serious bug: crash on delete (large) threads!
<gnomefreak> and the damn fonts got really damn small from last update this morning but i can fix that
<asac> gnomefreak: so which account is the account that has problems?
<BUGabundo> bug 311521
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311521 in kdepim "Kmail Crash while deleting thread with custom keyboard shortcut" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311521
<asac> post the .dat from that account please
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: thats an awfull bad bug
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> been here for 6 months
<BUGabundo> since kde4.1
<BUGabundo> fixed on trunk
<BUGabundo> but hasn't been ported!
<asac> kmail was always crashy and fiddle-ware for me
<asac> <rant></rant>
<BUGabundo> janathan said he did, but he failed it some how
<gnomefreak> asac: my gnomefreak@gmail account thats the one they get sent to. using new profile no extensions and it doesnt work still
<gnomefreak> k will do
<BUGabundo> guess I should poke him to it
<asac> gnomefreak: look at the paste you gave me
<asac> gnomefreak: each account has a Filter.dat
<asac> or something
<asac> spot the one for the account that has issues
<asac> and poaste that .dat
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> are you kidding?
<gnomefreak> 2 frigging lines for .mozilla-thunderbird/q1vfnf2t.default/Mail/pop.gmail.co
<gnomefreak> m
<gnomefreak> msgFilterRules.dat
<gnomefreak> asac: here is that output http://pastebin.mozilla.org/636352 im looking for more
<gnomefreak> asac: hree is 2 i found that might help http://pastebin.mozilla.org/636353 http://pastebin.mozilla.org/636355
<gnomefreak> that is wrong email i think
<gnomefreak> yep it is
<gnomefreak> i cant find my email account :(
<gnomefreak> asac: coming right up
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/636356
<gnomefreak> i hope you can tell what each one is
<gnomefreak> asac: one more that might help more than last
<gnomefreak> this is in plain english http://pastebin.mozilla.org/636357
<gnomefreak> thats odd i got rid of one of those
<gnomefreak> bug 99352
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 99352 in firefox-3.0 "feisty+firefox+amd64+java=segfault" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99352
<BUGabundo> that's not a firefox bug
<BUGabundo> its a java applet one
<gnomefreak> i know im waiting for a reply to my question first adn i marked it invalid before anyway
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: it depends on what version package he installed
<gnomefreak> example if firefox ubufox tells him to install something and he has it already it would be a ubufox bug most likley
<BUGabundo> ah
<gnomefreak> that PPA older .debs idea has some set backs read my email to the list :)
<BUGabundo> reading
<BUGabundo> actually POPing
<BUGabundo> net is slow
<BUGabundo> I'm rsyning a bunch of daily images
<BUGabundo> DVD & CDs 32 & 64 bits
<BUGabundo> to prepare for beta
<BUGabundo> and my next class!!
<BUGabundo> eheh... gona use Beta...
<BUGabundo> hope it goes ok, or my students will have a crash course on Filing Bugs
<BUGabundo> humm gnomefreak got nothing!
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: it may take a while. I also commented on bug 316858
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316858 in soyuz "Configurable number of versions in PPAs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316858
<BUGabundo> let me get there
<BUGabundo> 20 bugmails in the last 5 min
<BUGabundo> hey asac so first Koala fix ?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> OOo font size?
<BUGabundo> can you guys reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/346943
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 346943 in openoffice.org "opening an OOo existing file (with Compiz ON) OOo with appear on another Desktop window" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<BUGabundo> ?
<asac> BUGabundo: metacity or compiz?
<BUGabundo> compiz
<asac> ah blind me
<asac> i think it remembers where it was opened last time
<asac> or where it was closed last time
<BUGabundo> ah??
<asac> maybe a session manager issue
<BUGabundo> really?
<asac> i get that for rhythmbox at least
<asac> it always opens here on workspace 4
<asac> i never found time to look
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> asac: can you comment that on the bug?
<gnomefreak> asac: to run autoconf2.13 i dont need to run pop -a or anything else right, just run autoconf2.13 and copy patches dir to our debian dir right?
<gnomefreak> i havng issues remembering :(
 * gnomefreak doesnt use compiz here since i run builds i dont normally have enough resoures to use it
<gnomefreak> it seems i do have to go through all that since mozilla dir doesnt contain patches dir
<asac> gnomefreak: you need to push -a
<asac> and if the last patch is a autoconf patch
<asac> run autoconf2.13
<asac> and then refresh the patch
<asac> quilt refresh --diffstat -U8 --no-timestamps
<gnomefreak> ok see the fsh patch is failing and from what i can tell sutoconf should update that at least it better
<gnomefreak> that should be fairly easy enough
<asac> gnomefreak: no. fsh patch is something else
<asac> if it fails you need to push -f it
<gnomefreak> its config/Make.in (dont remember the first part
<asac> and the look at the .rej files
<asac> and manually readd the rejected bits
<asac> then run quilte refresh ...
<gnomefreak> if that is not an autoconf than why did it work on Jaunty and fail on both hardy and intrepid (same sources adn branch)
<gnomefreak> same source and im sure files didnt change all that much
<asac> same sources and same branch should fail nowhere
 * BUGabundo #ubuntu-kernel
<gnomefreak> asac: i know thats what i thought too. but all i did was cp the tarball over to each dir and grabbed branch and built failed on fsh patch in intrepid and hardy if you give me a minute i might beable to find out the exact issue on that one
<fta2> asac, what is that code for search plugins? an id for canonical?
<asac> fta: an attempt
<asac> i doubt it works
<asac> especially because i used my own code :-P
<asac> lol
<BUGabundo> if you guys feel curios http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bugabundo
<BUGabundo> asac: face 2 face!
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> FF 3.6 uses ALSA to record Sound?
<BUGabundo> dtchen: no wonder it doesn't work with Pulse audio
<BUGabundo> dtchen: ping!
<asac> BUGabundo: ffox doesnt use any sound on its own
<asac> just flash or other extensions
<Mook_sb> there _is_ nsISound for the find-not-found fart, but that's esd or something and it's a crappy interface nobody wants to use
<gnomefreak> bug 330337
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330337 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox About window still cuts off text" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330337
<asac> Mook_sb: you sure its used by ffox?
<gnomefreak> damnit
<asac> in xulrunner its kindof supported
<gnomefreak> bug 328307
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328307 in firefox-3.0 "Can not move folders in the Bookmarks menu by drag n drop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328307
<asac> thought it wasnt used by browser
<asac> gnomefreak: thats a wishlist bug and probably has an upstream bug already somewhere
<Mook_sb> asac: hmm, I guess it's just system beep now, maybe it's not actually used by browser anymore
<gnomefreak> asac: i saw a dup i have 40 tabs give or take open atm
<gnomefreak> asac: if you happen to run across it let me know
<BUGabundo> asac: so its flash using alsa?
<BUGabundo> wasn't that fixed?
<asac> BUGabundo: yes.
<asac> BUGabundo: it never changed
<asac> BUGabundo:  only thing tht ws changed was to use parts of alsa that work with the pulse plugin for als
<BUGabundo> bah
<asac> a
<asac> so indirectly it also can speak pulse through alsa now
<BUGabundo> but it seems the that site
<asac> obviously hackish ;) ... but thats how things go
<BUGabundo> or it flash can't capture my mic
<BUGabundo> from pavcontrol
<BUGabundo> I see it using alsa
<asac> i dont know about mic in flash
<BUGabundo> yeah
<asac> i would hope its not supported
<BUGabundo> that's why I pinged dtchen
<asac> nobody should use that stuff ;)
<BUGabundo> it used to be
<BUGabundo> I already used it
<Mook_sb> there we go, if you set accessibility.typeaheadfind.soundURL in about:config to a wave file url, it might play something other than a beep :p
<gnomefreak> asac: ubufox bug that tells you you need to restart and keeps telling you. do you have that bug handy
<asac> gnomefreak: i dont have it handy but you can find it easily in firefox awesome bar
<asac> gnomefreak: bug 289365
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289365 in ubufox "∞Your browser has been updated and needs to be restarted. (dup-of: 270303)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289365
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270303 in ubufox "MASTER - firefox (intrepid): "your browser has been updated and needs to be restarted"" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270303
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks
<asac> so its 270303
<gnomefreak> asac: yep i saved it in my important bugs folder :)
<gnomefreak> bug 317596
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317596 in firefox-3.0 "firefox does not display webpage, Intrepid" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317596
<gnomefreak> asac: does ubufox link to the release notes page in help in FF menus? or is that firefox? they should show mozilla release nots not ours
<asac> gnomefreak: i think ubufox ships its own link
<asac> we don replace the upstream menu entry
<gnomefreak> oh so its intended?
<gnomefreak> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mbana> asac: hi, do you know if OO on interpid follows .fonts.conf, i get the worst hinting from taht
<mbana> openopffice
<asac> mbana: i am looking into the bug ... yes.
<asac> bug 271283
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271283 in openoffice "[ooo-build] OpenOffice.org subpixel font rendering broken with new cairo" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271283
<asac> i found that it uses freetype backend for cairo
<asac> not yet sure why it ends up using something like that
<asac> try pango-view with --backend=ft2
<asac> mbana: ^^
<asac> thats what ooo does
<mbana> pango-view: Available --backend options are: cairo/xft/ft2/x
<mbana> ops
<mbana> pango-view: When running ImageMagick 'display' command: Failed to execute child process "display" (No such file or directory)
<mbana> .
<mbana> never mind
<mbana> it's not important
<mbana> i just wanted to point iit out
<mbana> i didn't much such an issue with fedora, thought the firefox issue seems to persist across distros
<gnomefreak> upstream mozilla bugtracker and Mozilla Foundation are not the same?n
<fta> asac, 12:21 < dcbw1> asac: you may also want to add "--log /tmp/probe.log --verbose --quiet" to the udev rule for now
<fta> asac, --verbose --quiet ???
<[reed]> gnomefreak: what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> [reed]: i had filed a bug on using official icon and they sent me to Gervase Markham
<[reed]> what bug #?
<gnomefreak> hes from Mozilla Foundation
<[reed]> yes...
<[reed]> what bug and what logo?
<gnomefreak> mozilla 484956 im already building with the --enable....
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 484956 in Sunbird Only "Use official Sunbird branding and artwork for Ubuntu builds" [Normal,Resolved: invalid] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=484956
<gnomefreak> wwas hoping they would do it ;)
<gnomefreak> how the hell did cpp-4.2 g++-4.2 gcc-4.2 get removed?
<gnomefreak> thats not a good thing
<[reed]> yeah, so, that would be gerv's job
<gnomefreak> [reed]: im assuming they wanted me to ask if it is ok? im assuming its ok since we use all other official logos but im testing it now to see if any files need to be changed outside of what i did
<asac> fta: yeah. dont ask my why both ;)
<[reed]> yes, they want you to ask
<[reed]> and I recommend you do ask
<asac> fta: you can try on the command line and see if something gets logged ;)
<gnomefreak> ok ill email him if this works than build it right when i hear back
<asac> gnomefreak: dont know what your bug was about
<gnomefreak> hold that thought something bad happened in bugtracker
<gnomefreak> [reed]: it was you :)
<gnomefreak> or not
<[reed]> ?
<asac> huh?
<gnomefreak> Someone else has made changes to bug 484956  at the same time you were trying to. The changes made were:  it said you were. I guess you just added gerv?
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 484956 could not be found
<asac> gnomefreak: can you plesae not discuss the sunbird branding upstream ;)
<[reed]> yes, I cc'd gerv and myself
<asac> if you want to clarify branding please go through me
<asac> that will just cause confusion on mozilla side ;)
<gnomefreak> i see that
<asac> thanks.
<asac> its really a sensible topic ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: so can you explain to me what the problem was?
<gnomefreak> asac: ill let you iknow as soon as i find out. should have been easy config flag in rules but i think its not that
<asac> gnomefreak: well. so whats the problem now?
<asac> what symptoms? why did you file the bug?
<gnomefreak> rules doesnt like it
<gnomefreak> i think
<asac> gnomefreak: there must be a reason you filed the bug ;)
<gnomefreak> yep that would be it i think its just in wrong place
<asac> gnomefreak: i dont know what you are talking about.
<gnomefreak> asac: dont worry ill keep you up to date, you werent able to do it not sure why so i have time or had
<asac> gnomefreak: i didnt even know there was an issue ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah i asked you a while back and i thought you tried it.
<asac> gnomefreak: tried what ;)?
<asac> to use official branding?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes
<gnomefreak> there has been a bug on it since 0.7 IIRC
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah its just a configure flag
<asac> also you need to ensure that all the icons are properly installed
<asac> its definitly not a mozilla issue. at least based on the current data we have
<gnomefreak> they build it with official logo for MAC and windows why the should we have to do it?
<asac> gnomefreak: its a build flag
<asac> they set it on their builders
<asac> we have to set it on ours
<asac> if we want to use it
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> thats done in debian/rules for us
<asac> they do it in some other build script
<gnomefreak> yeah i think i know why rules errored at me i left off a \
<gnomefreak> oh your gonna love that bug :(
<fta> asac, do you know if https://wiki.ubuntu.com/apt-sync has ever been considered?
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/apt-sync
<asac> fta: so xul hangs the retracers ;)
<fta> ?
<asac> fta: the retracers dont work and xul is causing it ;)
<asac> xulrunner-1.9.1 --gre-version ;)
<fta> why? jemalloc?
<asac> yeah
<fta> wasn't that fixed?
<asac> nasty hacks always come back ;)
<asac> i think fakeroot was fixed
<asac> so it seems its fakechroot now :(
<fta> DEBIAN_XUL_VER          := $(shell MALLOC_OPTIONS=O xulrunner-1.9.1 --gre-version)
<asac> does that work?
<fta> that was the workaround for chroot
<fta> it's still in the branch btw
<asac> let me check
<asac> darn this chroot kills me :)
<asac> now it hangs
<gnomefreak> ok its building going for dinner
<asac> enjoy
<fta> asac, --log /tmp/probe.log --verbose --quiet did nothing, /tmp/probe.log was not even created
<fta> asac, --delay 4000 => invalid delay: 4000
<fta> that's manually
<fta> asac, bingo
<fta> Mar 24 22:15:38 nano udevd-event[3597]: IMPORT 'nm-modem-probe --vid 0x --pid 0x --usb-interface 00 --driver option --delay 3000 --log /tmp/probe-other.log --verbose --quiet --export /dev/.tmp-char-188:0' /lib/udev/rules.d/77-nm-probe-modem-capabilities.rules:8
<fta> Mar 24 22:15:38 nano udevd-event[3597]: 'nm-modem-probe --vid 0x --pid 0x --usb-interface 00 --driver option --delay 3000 --log /tmp/probe-other.log --verbose --quiet --export /dev/.tmp-char-188:0'
<fta> Mar 24 22:15:38 nano udevd-event[3597]: '/lib/udev/nm-modem-probe' (stderr) 'Could not parse USB Vendor ID '0x''
<fta> Mar 24 22:15:38 nano udevd-event[3597]: '/lib/udev/nm-modem-probe' returned with status 1
<fta> [reed], are you moz guys cleaning up your test suite daily or what?
<[reed]> fta: what do you mean? we have people working on the test suite all the time
<fta> in the last few days, my -daily builds failed because files are disappearing from my -testsuite pacakge, one at a time
<fta> dh_install: xulrunner-1.9.2-testsuite missing files (debian/tmp/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9*/nsIFileTest), aborting
<fta> this is today
<fta> [reed], btw, what are those huge merges? http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/pushloghtml
<[reed]> tracemonkey
<fta> each time i encounter one of those, i get a date in the past, breaking my dailies
<fta> Rejected:
<fta> firefox-3.5_3.5~b4~hg20090215r23894+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 3.5~b4~hg20090215r23894+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1 <= 3.5~b4~hg20090322r23870+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<fta> i'm pulling the date + revid from http://hg.mozilla.org/index.cgi/mozilla-central/log
<fta> but http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/pushloghtml doesn't have revids :(
<fta> i'm screwed
<asac> fta: can you paste that and the probe log?
<asac>  
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/137051/
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/137054/
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> fta: the probe log is not the log written by udev rules?
<fta> no
<fta> <fta> Mar 24 22:15:38 nano udevd-event[3597]: '/lib/udev/nm-modem-probe' (stderr) 'Could not parse USB Vendor ID '0x''
<fta> i guess it's completely ignored because of that
<fta> <fta> Mar 24 22:15:38 nano udevd-event[3597]: IMPORT 'nm-modem-probe --vid 0x --pid 0x --usb-interface 00 --driver option --delay 3000 --log /tmp/probe-other.log --verbose --quiet --export /dev/.tmp-char-188:0' /lib/udev/rules.d/77-nm-probe-modem-capabilities.rules:8
<fta> --vid 0x --pid 0x --usb-interface 00 --driver option looks weird
<asac> fta: yeah
<fta> the 1st paste comes from udev itself, i put it in debug mode
<asac> yes
<asac> i know
<asac> probably a udev bug
<fta> are you sure the syntax of 77-nm-probe-modem-capabilities.rules is right?
<asac> pretty much
<asac> let me put it in debug
<fta> should it pass the variable through $env{} or something?
<asac> hmm
<asac> fta: unfortuantely not
<fta> something like this:
<fta> KERNEL=="st*[0-9]|nst*[0-9]", ENV{ID_SERIAL}!="?*", SUBSYSTEMS=="scsi", KERNELS=="[0-9]*:*[0-9]", ENV{BSG_DEV}="$root/bsg/$id"
<fta> KERNEL=="st*[0-9]|nst*[0-9]", ENV{ID_SERIAL}!="?*", WAIT_FOR="$env{BSG_DEV}", IMPORT="scsi_id --whitelisted --export --device=$env{BSG_DEV}", ENV{ID_BUS}="scsi"
<asac> i thought we couldnt access it in env... but dan said we could access it differently and he came up with this
<fta> BSG_DEV is passed from env
<asac> fta: yes ... yesterday i gave you a udevadm info --query=env ...
<asac> that is what you can see there
<asac> but stff like vendorID and so on are done differently
<fta> i don't really know, but the current syntax is obviously wrong
<asac> Well, this confirms the vendor and product id (see ATTR{idVendor} and ATTR{idProduct}). It also shows us the product serial number (ATTR{serial}=="CN89P3G0TC05BR"). Useful things for manipulating udev with.
<asac> http://lifelin.blogspot.com/
<asac> thtsa one place where its referencesd like it
<asac> fta: use_interface number works for me
<fta> asac, what do you expect me to do then?
<fta> 36295 firefox-3.5                       48     1     0    47     0 (Unknown)
<fta> 40059 firefox-3.6                       27     2     0    25     0 (Unknown)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-25
<gnomefreak> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> asac: where are we forwarding the icedove comments to ML? i know we are defering them but to where?
<asac> gnomefreak: for now we let them in
<asac> gnomefreak: i will change maintainer again to not use mozillateam
<asac> as it turned out to be unusable
<gnomefreak> ok ill accept them than
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> this guy has to be fucking kidding :( look at the extension this guy lists and im sure you can see what is causing his issue atleast one of them :) bug 347599
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347599 in firefox-3.0 "Problems with entering text in facebook.com" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347599
<gnomefreak> damn kees seems to like assigning you to bugs
<asac> ok so i owned xulrunner for a few minutes only to find out that mike orphaned it for other reasons
 * gnomefreak hates sunbird i got a FTBFS but its not an error in what i changed mind you this already built fine for PPA but im going to grab PPA source since i cant even get a tarvall using get-orig source but im going to try that again
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/test/work/ubuntu-0.x$ ./debian/rules get-orig-source
<gnomefreak> cd: 1: can't cd to build-tree/mozilla
<gnomefreak> that is not nice
<gnomefreak> make: *** No rule to make target `get-orig-source'.  Stop.
<gnomefreak> oh maybe because when i was trying to get 1.0 i had added the 2 lines but i didnt push them to branch since it wouldnt pull in 1.0
<gnomefreak> i got bugabundo's ban removed so please let him knwo if im not here.
<gnomefreak> i should be back again once this finishes however i have 2 meetings today
<quadrispro> hi guys
<quadrispro> i'm working on iceweasel-linky
<quadrispro> it's my first attempt to port a extension from debian (iceweasel browser) to ubuntu (firefox)
<quadrispro> can anyone give me an help?
<quadrispro> I've prepared a debdiff -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/137347/
<quadrispro> but before uploading it I would like to get some feedback :)
<quadrispro> I've also tested the package, it works fine
<gnomefreak> asac: do you see something im missing http://pastebin.mozilla.org/636476 http://pastebin.mozilla.org/636477 im not sure how the failure to build has anything to do with the --enable-official-branding
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: just behave is all i ask :)
<gnomefreak> maybe a cinflict in flags?
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: :) don't I always? :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> asac: other than not seeing a place to use the ac_add_options i added it under config flags with the reast of the --enable --disable
<gnomefreak> maybe i need it above that part. need to check
<gnomefreak> the problem i have with that is i dont see ac_add_options in seamonkey however i see things like EXTRA_SYSTEM_CONFIGURE_FLAGS += --with-system-nss with other things pertaining to nss also has them for nsrp and some others however the branding isnt on the maybe due to it being pre release
<gnomefreak> i remember seeing the ac_add_options on one of our packages
 * gnomefreak grabs the 3 others to see what one it was in and how it was stated
<gnomefreak> something like # official branding for beta, final and final RCs builds BRANDING = --enable-official-branding DESKTOP_BRANDED  = $(DEBIAN_NAME)-final.desktop
<gnomefreak> look right but i remember ac_add_options from one of the packages
<gnomefreak> nope seems im right thunderbird 2.0 has --enable-official-branding \ under config options
<gnomefreak> so why the fuck is it failing
<gnomefreak> sad part is im using source from Jaunty universe so it has to be my change i would think or placment of it or you font uploads caused this not sure how fonts could cause this
<asac> gnomefreak: please paste bzr diff
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/test/work/ubuntu-0.x$ bzr diff
<gnomefreak> Format <RepositoryFormatKnit1> for file:///home/gnomefreak/test/work/ubuntu-0.x/.bzr/ is deprecated - please use 'bzr upgrade' to get better performance
<gnomefreak> cant as you can see
<gnomefreak> running bzr upgrade but that shouldn't make a difference
<gnomefreak> nope cant i dont get anything when i run it (maybe because i only commited
<asac> gnomefreak: you need to diff your commit
<asac> read bzr help diff
<asac> you can diff individual revisions or revision ranges
<BUGabundo> Serious bug: need confirmation:
<gnomefreak> Shows the difference in the working tree versus the last commit:
<gnomefreak> bzr diff
<BUGabundo> OOo Calc no longer allows to drag a cell?????
<gnomefreak> that should have worked but i will try using the commit revision
<gnomefreak> asac: heres the diff http://pastebin.mozilla.org/636479
<asac> gnomefreak: and that doesnt work?
<gnomefreak> asac: no i wish it did
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/636476 is the error im getting but i dont see how they are connected
<asac> gnomefreak: ouch
<asac> gnomefreak: drop the anymetrics patch
<gnomefreak> ok will try that
<asac> gnomefreak: does tbird fail in the same way?
<gnomefreak> asac: didnt try
<BUGabundo> fta: major security bug on gwibber. making a big Search lead to ubuntu reboot #DoS
<asac> what is a "big search"
<gnomefreak> ok retesting sunbird
<gnomefreak> ok be back going for coffee and breakfast at very least coffee and some smokes
<BUGabundo> asac: let me count it all
<BUGabundo> I was porting my identispy tracks to it
<asac> BUGabundo: err. what is a big search
<asac> i dont understand that notion
<asac> all searches have the same number of results here
<asac> unless there are not enough results of course
<BUGabundo> no no
<BUGabundo> its the number of parameters
<BUGabundo> ubuntu OR jaunty OR identica, bla bla
<BUGabundo> .pt OR 127.0.0.1 OR 192.168. OR 255 OR 8.04 OR 8.10 OR 8.1 OR 8.4 OR 9.04 OR 9.4 OR 9.10 OR 9.1 OR aniv OR apt OR asac OR bill gates OR birth OR birthday OR canonical OR chrom OR dm OR domain OR dropbox OR empathy OR evan OR firefox OR fon OR free OR gnu OR gondomar OR google OR gtalk OR gwibber OR gwiber OR hardy OR hashtags OR hellotxt OR hosting OR ibex OR indentspy OR intrepid OR ipv4 OR ipv6 OR jaiku OR jaunty OR jackalo
<BUGabundo> this big search
<BUGabundo> I'll have to retrace the crash locally to sent to LP
<BUGabundo> 893 chars btw
<asac> gwibber is python
<asac> no need to retrace locally
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> but LP won't accept it (via apport)
<BUGabundo> its a daily deb
<BUGabundo> not the Archive version
<asac> BUGabundo: install archive version ... and reproduce then?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> not funny crash/reboot laptop
<BUGabundo> plus gwibber isn't starting now
<BUGabundo> the Search query is inside it
<asac> yes .... dump your profile and start over ;)?
<asac> actually i would suggest that you go directly to gwibber folks
<BUGabundo> well the prob is with ubuntu
<BUGabundo> no userspace app should DoS and reboot the system
<asac> BUGabundo: thats true. usually its a graphics driver issue that pollutes kernel land through the xorg bridge
<BUGabundo> but this was gwibber
<BUGabundo> or at least killing it
<asac> gwibber triggered it
<asac> but it doesnt reset your system i guess ;)
<BUGabundo> I do use NVidia
<asac> yes. nvidia is a source of instability
<BUGabundo> I did it twice
<BUGabundo> haven't tried to start gwibber again
<BUGabundo> so until I find a way to dump the query from settings
<BUGabundo> I won't start it again
<BUGabundo> gconf has nothing
<BUGabundo> and the guys at #gwibber are MUTE
<fta2> hi
<BUGabundo> hey fta
<fta2> asac, so, what about n-m? what am i supposed to do now?
<asac> fta2: you want a quick fix?
<asac> write a script that checks whether you have ttyUSB0 in the path passed as parameter
<fta2> i don't need that today, but i need reliable 3G before my holidays
<asac> yeah in order to test the real connectivity we need to trick udev
<asac> it seems there is a udev bug that prevents attributes to be digged from parent devices
<asac> like: udevadm info -a -p $(udevadm info -q path -n /dev/ttyUSB0)
<asac> if you run that
<asac> you see that idVendor is defined in the parent of the device that has the bInterfaceNumber entry (which works)
<fta2> am i the only one seeing that?
<asac> no
<asac> i would say that 3G is busted in general atm
<fta2> at this stage of jaunty, i would say it's bad
<BUGabundo> me 2
<fta2> damn, this will break the dailies: http://groups.google.com/group/chromium-dev/browse_thread/thread/e114eae147469617
<BUGabundo> heh
<fta2> asac, you mean that i should write a script to replace the nm-modem-probe call in the udev rules.d file; that scripts would just be a wrapper around nm-modem-probe, and using udevadmin to get the right parameters, is that correct?
<fta2> s/scripts/script/
<asac> fta2: thats one option to workaround yes.
<asac> fta2: the other way would be to fix the prober
<asac> %p
<asac> -> /dev/ttyUSB0
<asac> i think
<asac> you can use that path and gather the right info manually in the prober
<asac> i guess we should do that
<asac> for now you write a wrapper
<asac> i will talk to dan
<asac> fta2: bug 346835
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346835 in network-manager "MASTER - modems not detected - udev prober broken (Was: Huawei e169 doesn't connect + Globetrotter 3G+ card not recognized anymore)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346835
<asac> if you come up with such a script consider to attach it there
<bdrung> asac: can you please have a look at bug #340435?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340435 in adblock-plus "FFe request for adblock-plus 1.0.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340435
<fta2> asac, when i resume, n-m crashes
<asac> you got a crash file you could get a backtrace on?
<fta2> it's in my netbook, no network :P
<kbrosnan> I'm looking for info on why Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.0.7) Gecko/2009030422 Ubuntu/8.10 (intrepid) Firefox/3.0.7 does not crash on fullscreen flash video e.g. youtube. whereas any mozilla build crashes. is there something that can upstreamed?
<asac> fta2: submitted fix to NM mailing list
<fta2> ?
<fta2> what? where?
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f62adb562
<asac> fta2: its just ../idProduct and ../idVendor
<asac> ;)
<asac> yes. its really that simple
<fta2> oh, i had my wrapper almost done :P
<asac> ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah. that change is even simpler i guess
<BUGabundo> nice asac
<fta2> found serial (udev:GSM  hal:GSM)
<fta2> pppd[]: Modem hangup
<fta2> so i'm back to square one
<asac> fta2: at least you are out of hell ;)
<asac> standing on the ground in front of tiny hill
<asac> fta2: so did you use the broadband wizard
<asac> to create your connection?
<asac> please go to the connection and chck that there is a APN setup
<asac> also check that there is something in the username/password field
<fta2> i used the wizard
<BUGabundo> asac: why did the wizard lost the hability to identify country?
<fta2> asac, there's  just Number, APN and PIN
<BUGabundo> mine would go to Portugal
<BUGabundo> now I have to scroll the entire List
<asac> fta2: yeah. set someething as username password
<asac> username: god
<asac> pasowrd: like
<asac> ;)
<fta2> same
<fta_nano> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/137589/
<fta2> asac, same with my 2 SIMs :(
<asac> i would suggest that you ask on #nm directly ... at this stage i can just proxy ;)
<asac> dcbw is the master
<asac> but we are currently into something udev related so he might be  abit distracted ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: we you are not availble can we go there direclty?
<BUGabundo> or are changes on Ubuntu that they will not want to know?
<asac> BUGabundo: depends... better ask here first
<fta2> it's quiet in there
<BUGabundo> "when you are not available"
<asac> BUGabundo: i am usually available, but also note that you are a free man ;) ... just try that when you ask that you have the system in front of you to test ... thats help efficiency
<BUGabundo> asac: didn't I slip a s/they/you/ in there?
<BUGabundo> ehe
<asac> huh?
<BUGabundo> nevermind
<asac> BUGabundo: so the /topic in #nm reads: " NetworkManager IRC channel.  Stop by and bitch, moan, rave, flame, suggest, request, patch, anything you like."
<asac> sounds like the place you want to be ;)
<asac> lol
<BUGabundo> ehehhe
<BUGabundo> indeed
<BUGabundo> my kinda place
<fta2> it looks like a dead place
<fta2> so yes, you can bitch, moan, rave, flame, suggest, request, patch as much as you want, noone will complain ;)
<asac> well.
<asac> not every channel can  be as active as the mozillatem one ;)
<asac> i guess i should get a huawei thing
<asac> or 10 ;)
<fta2> here, i'm not sure it's the hardware. looks like it's the isp
<fta2> if only i knew how to sniff that under xp
<asac> yes
<asac> i am sure its the isp
<fta2> i preserved xp in my netbook for that reason
<asac> i had that for a while
<asac> and it just went a way
<asac> luckily for me it worked when trying to conncet like 5 times
<asac> but now... i cannot break it anymore :
<asac> (
<asac> fta2: http://lindi.iki.fi/lindi/usb/usbsnoop.txt
<asac> http://www.jespersaur.com/drupal/book/export/html/21
<asac> http://sourceforge.net/projects/usbsnoop/
<asac> last link seems to be "snoop pro"
<fta2> will try once i home
<fta2> cu
<BUGabundo> fta I've seen many ISP requiring stuff like DNS servers on the cong
<BUGabundo> *conf
<BUGabundo> guys see you tomorrow
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<BUGabundo> back for a bit
<BUGabundo> I'm with one of those SiS based laptops I mention
<BUGabundo> *mentioned
<BUGabundo> WiFi will see network and even get an IP
<BUGabundo> but will not have network
<BUGabundo> what did you ask for me to log?
<fta_nano> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/137775/
<asac> fta_nano: cool
<asac> so its really long negotiation
<fta> just swapped sim, it fails
<fta> i didn't change anything
<asac> fta_nano: because of long negotiation?
<fta> asac, what was i supposed to change?
<asac> fta: the ipcp- configs in options
<asac> fta: well. only if it fails after 9 Nacks
<asac> i mean: rcvd [IPCP ConfNak id=0xa <addr 10.24.2.200> <ms-dns1 194.51.3.56>]
<asac> that would have ment a hang up
<asac> the default for retries of ipcp is 10
<asac> and you needed 0xb = 11 roounds
<fta> but the next failed with 0x8
<asac> fta: so you have a username/password set ?
<asac> i dont see it in log
<asac> thought i would see it there
<fta_nano> asac, one that fails: http://paste.ubuntu.com/137785/
<asac> As for parameters, in France APN is "orange.ie", USER and PASS should be empty (no use) and PIN is "0000".
<asac> maybe your APN is wrong?
<fta> i have orange.fr, orange / orange
<asac> fta: with .fr?
<fta> it worked once
<fta> yes
<asac> fta: ok. i guess you tried to remove everything ? e.g. remove apn, remove username/password, set PPP Automatic in IP Address tab
<asac> basically remove everything but the #99*
<asac> it even works here
<asac> because NM probes for the right APN from sim card
<fta> it seems my wifi is not stable
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/137794/
<fta> that's with just #99*
<asac> yeah i am talking bullshit
<asac> you need to remove libmbca0 i guess
<asac> remove all connections and plug in the dongle
<asac> to get a auto connection
<asac> only that detects the apn and other data autoamtically
<[reed]> asac / fta: we're firedrilling
<[reed]> releasing 3.0.8 early next week
<[reed]> so, be ready
<asac> thanks
<fta_nano> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/137804/ without libmbca0 and an empty profile
<fta> the usb sniffers didn't help. just got some packets during the plug, but nothing related to the modem dialog
<asac> fta: only thing i can now think of to move forward is to somehow enable all debug details also on kernel side
<asac> kdebug option
<asac> and hopet hat we can decipher whats going on
<asac> use kdebug 3 maybe
<asac> but i have no clue atm where that log goes to
<asac> fta: i also found some folks on net that said they need mtu 1452 in options
<asac> for huawei
<asac> orange
<fta> asac, why would it work "sometimes" then?
<asac__> when did asac_ join?
<asac_> ok
<asac_> seems my dns update failed
<asac_> 00:05 < fta> asac, why would it work "sometimes" then?
<asac_> i honestly cant tell ;)
<asac_> its stabbing in the dark and searching the net
<asac_> unless we can see more details we have no info
<fta> [00:12] * asac_ (n=asac@e177162084.adsl.alicedsl.de) has joined #ubuntu-mozillateam
<fta> [00:15] * asac__ (n=asac@e179172170.adsl.alicedsl.de) has joined #ubuntu-mozillateam
<asac_> yeah
<asac_> seems my AP dns cache doesnt update properly here ;)
<fta> kdebug 7 seems to be doing nothing
<asac_> yeah
<asac_> maybe kernel doesnt have that built in or something :(
<asac_> there are definitly reports that say that som APNs seem to need lower MTU
<fta> asac, if i set the dns in the nm-applet, why does it continue to negotiate them /w ipcp?
<asac> 23:13 < fta_nano> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/137804/ without libmbca0 and an empty profile
<asac> that connection is named Orange 3G
<asac> it should have been a "Auto"
<asac> connection
<asac> you used the same as before
<fta> hmm
<fta> there's no auto anywhere
<asac> fta: yes. because you didnt remove all your 3g connections
<asac> you have to remove all
<asac> then plug in
<asac> and it will generate an auto connection
<asac> that will use the info on sim
<asac> Auto GSM Connection
<asac> fta: i think it negotiates dns because we dont tell it to not do that
<asac> only thing we do is ignore what we get and use whatever you set up
<asac> so we probably would have to pass ms-dns1 ADDRESS1
<asac> you can also set that in options to test
<fta> extracted the key, removed the profile, inserted the key, pouf n-m applet disappeared
<asac> yes
<asac> thats ok ;)
<asac> i mean its bad
<asac> yes
<fta> how do i restart it?
<asac> nm-applet
<asac> so the options dns options are ment for server
<asac> usepeerdns is the option we send
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f6c4f0cf6
<asac> that should kill the dns ;)
 * asac kills his dns 
<asac> dropping usepeerdns doesnt work
<asac> e.g. it still gets dns
<fta> too bad neither -usepeerdns, nor nousepeerdns, nor usepeerdns 0 are valid
<asac> but
<asac> its now much quicker ;)
<asac> i mean i have only 1 negotiation round
<asac> instead of 6
<asac> try the patch ;)
<asac> maybe usepeerdns is yet another misunderstood option
<fta> i should add a build env in my netbook
<asac> fta: plug in a wired cable. configure that as a adhoc net
<asac> and install ssh server ;)
<asac> typing on netbook is painful imo
<fta> i already have an ssh server, that's the 1st thing i added
<asac> heh ;)
<asac> yeah. but plugging in cable helps to keep net up
<asac> its really mysterious why it still gets dns from pee
<asac> r
<asac> seems usepeerdns is really a hoak
<asac> hoax
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-26
<asac> fta: i reallly think this patch was good
<asac> i mean it doesnt do any win-dns negotiation at least anymore
<asac> err wins-...
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/137870/
<asac> thats what i had before
<asac> hmm ... sitll have the same in fact ;)
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<asac> sigh
<asac> BUGabundo: not to you ;)
<asac> good morning
<asac> sigh about folks in bugs saying something doesnt work ;)
<asac> thats ok in general. but not if you firmly believe that it works ;)
<asac> i just expect that they are too lame to actually test what i asked for properly
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I read a few of those myself
<BUGabundo> I may not be the best bug reporter ever
<BUGabundo> but I do try to make it up with details and logs
<asac> its all fine. its just that its a huge problem when time is running low
<BUGabundo> asac: did you manage to take a look at the SiS but I sent you yesterday?
<asac> like in the past i had fixes for issues reported for RC
<asac> and dumb bug folks just were too confused to test them properly
<asac> and so the patches didnt land because they said:" doesnt work ... or even: makes things worse"
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> that's *helpful*
<asac> BUGabundo: you were gone
<asac> BUGabundo: i wanted to say: if you need noacpi
<asac> its usually a bios upgrade you need ;)
<BUGabundo> I did need it
<BUGabundo> without it the machine doesn't start
<BUGabundo> tell that to SiS... no BIOS from them
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I love to read those boot messages where it states that a dummie bios was used by the kernel
<asac> yeha. but in general its a bad start ;)
<BUGabundo> and to contact manufacture about bad hw
<asac> anyway. when you are connected and have no traffic
<asac> run iwconfig
<asac> every 10 seconds
<asac> and observe how frequency changes and so on
<BUGabundo> I don't have the machine now
<asac> i assume its always moving frequencies
<BUGabundo> ill run further tests on Saturday, maybe
<BUGabundo> bah I just saw that I have connman running
<BUGabundo> do we really need it?
<BUGabundo> or can I remove it?
<asac> i love firedrills ;)
<asac> fta_nano: i know you must be quite demotivated, but can you verify that this http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24350587/77-nm-probe-modem-capabilities.rules also detects your modem?
<asac> [reed]: can you add stuff to blacklist for lets say "jaunty"?
<asac> plugin blacklist that is
<asac> flash 9 seems to crash all the time
<asac> i would think its because of some underlying lib and not a general problem with ffox 3 and flash 9
<[reed]> asac: hmm, not sure
<[reed]> would need for jaunty to have some unique abi that we support
<asac> [reed]: unique abi? doesnt the blacklist also submit "OS" / "version" ?
<[reed]> submit? nothing is submitted
<[reed]> it's pulled down
<[reed]> and client acts on it
<[reed]> Components.classes["@mozilla.org/xre/app-info;1"]
<[reed]>           .getService(Components.interfaces.nsIXULRuntime)
<[reed]>           .XPCOMABI
<asac> ah
<[reed]> run that in jaunty firefox
<[reed]> what do you get?
<[reed]> (use error console)
<asac> normal abi
<asac> x86-gcc3
<[reed]> hmm
<[reed]> does flash on jaunty have any unique name, description, or filename?
<asac> [reed]: no. its adobe flash
<asac> users that have packages have no issue as they would get upgraded
<[reed]> then probably not
<asac> only folks that installed 9 now cannot run ffox anymore
<[reed]> :/
<[reed]> unless we just blocklisted flash 9 in general
<[reed]> for some reason
<asac> thtas the best idea i think ;)
<asac> otherwise we would have to resurrect the "blacklist suppletmented by distro" apporach
<asac> i wrote a caching webservice for that at some point
<asac> but we never deployed
<asac> it
<asac> e.g. pull in blacklist from mozilla ... add something ... ship that
<asac> but i would like not to do that
<asac> maybe the blocklist url should get OS/VERSION at some point? similar to plugin finder?
<[reed]> no, it's not meant that way
<[reed]> let me ask Mossop something
<[reed]> so, how does one know firefox on jaunty is jaunty?
<[reed]> like, what have you changed?
<asac> [reed]: in which sense?
<asac> i think the problem why flash crashes is that new alsa/pulseaudio kills its
<asac> like the pulseaudio plugin we have in alsa is a suspect for issues
<[reed]> how would you recognize only jaunty firefox?
<BUGabundo> upstream .so 64bits works fine here
<asac> [reed]: we can add a parameter to the URL
<BUGabundo> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bugabundo
<asac> BUGabundo: flash 9?
<BUGabundo> is broadcasting without any glitch
<BUGabundo> 10
<asac> BUGabundo: thats not the topic ;)
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> lost the '9'
<[reed]> asac: oh, you'd do a release
<asac> the topic is: flash 9 kills firefox
<[reed]> of a new firefox
<asac> [reed]: which url is used for plugin blocklisting?
<asac> its not the same used for extensions i guess
<[reed]> oh
<asac> gnomefreak: fta_nano: http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/03/24/ubuntu-members-get-free-lwn-subs/
<[reed]> we apparently do send all that info
<[reed]> https://addons.mozilla.org/blocklist/2/%APP_ID%/%APP_VERSION%/%PRODUCT%/%BUILD_ID%/%BUILD_TARGET%/%LOCALE%/%CHANNEL%/%OS_VERSION%/%DISTRIBUTION%/%DISTRIBUTION_VERSION%/
<asac> gnomefreak: fta_nano: i was told to remember ubuntu members about that option
<asac> [reed]: yeah. if that is used we can include DISTRIBUTION
<asac> and OS_VERSION
<asac> and everything ;)
<asac> let me look up the bug we had once
<[reed]> just check your extensions.blocklist.url
<asac> yeah
<[reed]> I recommend you don't do your proxy list and continue to go direct to Mozilla
<[reed]> we use that for stats
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks ill look. i havent yet heard of it
<[reed]> it would make our metrics people extremely unhappy with you
<asac> [reed]: yeah i know
<asac> [reed]: i think distribution is really something else anyway
<asac> its what we have in distribution.ini
<[reed]> is it unique per release (jaunty, intrepid, etc.?)
<asac> [reed]: no. we use distribution=canonical and version=1.0 .. we could definitly make the version more sensible
<asac> but let me first try to find the bug we had
<asac> about the stats
<[reed]> k
<asac> [reed]: do you remember the number ;)?
 * asac needs a memory upgrade
<[reed]> lol, I don't know what bug you're talking about
<asac> MOZILLA BUG 469760
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 469760 in Add-ons Manager "blocklist url %LOCALE% replaced with general.useragent.locale value, but without resolving complex value on ubuntu" [Major,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=469760
<asac> yeah
<asac> so https://addons.mozilla.org/blocklist/2/%7Bec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384%7D/3.0.4/Firefox/2008111319/Linux_x86_64-gcc3/chrome://global/locale/intl.properties/default/Linux%202.6.27-7-generic%20(GTK%202.14.4)/canonical/1.0/
<asac> seems its really what is in distribution.ini
<asac> the values in there are currently govered by trademark agreement
<asac> so DISTRIBUTION and DISTRIBUTION_VERISON isnt an option
<[reed]> why haven't you fixed that yet?
<asac> also it would only help our builds
<[reed]> it's a bug on your end, yes?
<asac> [reed]: its fixed in jaunty
<[reed]> k
<asac> [reed]: yes. but because i got confirmed that we are counted i couldnt justify a SRU
<asac> so its just fixed in jaunty and after
<[reed]> ok
<asac> [reed]: so maybe that url should also encode other system libs
<asac> like alsa ...
<asac> or whatever can lead to crashes of plugins that dont happen everywhere
<asac> but well. i am not sure if its worth it
<asac> lets see how many complains we get about crashing firefox
<asac> and then decide if we need to do something
<asac> its just annyoing that flash is not auto updated if installed in profile
<[reed]> seems like you could work something out with legal about using distribution version
<asac> [reed]: yeah. true. but as i said it wouldnt help your "official" builds
<asac> they will also crash on jaunty i guess
<asac> with flash 9
<[reed]> true
<asac> let me first find out whats the cause
<asac> i will come back to you ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: its way too late to push new sunbird (fixed icons) to jaunty right?
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<asac> gnomefreak: i think its ok if its just that change
<asac> its a bug
<asac> gnomefreak: did it work?
<gnomefreak> asac: just those changes at this time and its ready
<asac> BUGabundo: connman -> you installed it voluntarily. did you ever try it?
<gnomefreak> asac: yep :)
<BUGabundo> nope
<asac> heh
<gnomefreak> im pushing to PPA for jaunty atm since they failed to push yesterdya
<BUGabundo> never found a chance to
<asac> BUGabundo: so if you dont plan to try it you can uninstall it obviously ;)
<BUGabundo> already did
<asac> gnomefreak: did you tr ylocally?
<BUGabundo> one thing strange with my wifi card (intel abgn 4965)
<asac> gnomefreak: if so no need to push it to ppa ... just proposed the merge
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah
<BUGabundo> signal as low as 55% and it won't connect
<gnomefreak> asac: ill check email and approve it in ~30 mins-1hour. im still waiting seamonkey and flashgot too but flashgot is likely not going to make it in jaunty
<asac> BUGabundo: wait a second ... bb in a minute
<asac> BUGabundo: while [ true ]; do sleep 1; date | tee -a /tmp/iwconfig.log.txt; iwconfig | tee -a /tmp/iwconfig.log.txt; done
<asac> can you start that before connecting. and then try to connect
<BUGabundo> ok
<asac> and when it fails post iwconfig.log.txt
<BUGabundo> let me copy the comand to my cheat nots
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: be careful in +1 please
<BUGabundo> ok
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> was the daily bot turned off or broken?
<gnomefreak> nevermind i got tbird update but no firefox 3.5 3.6
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> I haven't got any FF dailys for a few days
<BUGabundo> fta is it failing
<BUGabundo> ?
<asac> gnomefreak: they are broken atm
<gnomefreak> asac: ah ok thanks :)
<asac> let me confirm that
<asac> yeah it fails on tests
<asac> doing a build now
 * asac thinks that spinning 3 mozillas at the smae time isnt good for my laptop
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> sure it is
<BUGabundo> isn't it a dual quad core?
<fta> just wanted to see how long it will take to be noticed... and fixed ;)
<gnomefreak> i think i noticed it yesterday when i only got chromium updates this was afternoon after i left here but dont remember
<gnomefreak> yep the 22nd was last 3.5 update
<c0p3rn1c> hi gnomefreak, I'm here to remind you of flash64 :-)
<asac> fta: i am at least building 3.6 locally now ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: CPU isnt the problem. IO is
<fta> http://libresoft.es/Members/herraiz/blog/linux-is-not-free-software
<gnomefreak> c0p3rn1c: its unlikey to happen for a while, i have a few other things i need to look after. I will look for the tarball when i get a spare moment.
<fta> asac, the fix is trivial, i just didn't have time, i focused on this 3G disaster :P
<c0p3rn1c> gnomefreak: ehm maybe I could do it all for you, just tell me what to do exactly and then I'll google my ass off :)
<gnomefreak> c0p3rn1c: looking for the real tarball not one that has .so in the name
<asac> fta: yeah ;) ... i will see what happens here.
<c0p3rn1c> gnomefreak: what should it contain then ?
<asac> fta: have you ever managed to create a real auto connection?
<gnomefreak> another problem that i will run into is hacking the files from 386 to 64 or merge in the 64 to orig scripts
<gnomefreak> c0p3rn1c: files  other than bleh.so
<fta> asac, yes, same problem
<asac> fta: did you check the mtu yet?
<fta> i even tried to lower the mtu in pppd/options
<asac> yes.
<c0p3rn1c> gnomefreak: I should first learn how to make a ubuntu package, after that I should take a look at the current "flash64".deb
<c0p3rn1c> right?
<gnomefreak> c0p3rn1c: the packaging part is the hardest to learn since the scripts need a massive overhaul you wont find a .deb anywhere unless you modift the scrits to build it than it will grab upstream package and than install the .deb
<gnomefreak> c0p3rn1c: adobe doesnt make a 64bit deb AFAIK i know they at one time ported it for Ubuntu but i dont remember if it happened or not
<gnomefreak> i would perfer to merge the 2 instead of 2 separate scripts but that i will leave to someone that knows the in and outs of flash packaging.
<c0p3rn1c> ok
<c0p3rn1c> maybe I should call adobe :p
 * c0p3rn1c has a lot of time today :-)
<fta> hm, no idea why fta_nano timed out, seems like xchat and wifi doesn't mix very well
<gnomefreak> any idea what package controls the media keys on the keyboard?
<gnomefreak> i think its more of a typing on keyboard and trying to use buttons at same time its because keyboard is already in use, it is labled as a firefox bug atm but im betting it happens in any apps you type in
<gnomefreak> bug 338892
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338892 in firefox-3.0 "3 errors and more" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338892
<blogdudel> Hi all there is a bug in ubuntu 9.04 latest build 3g huawei Model e160 did not work, stick dit not recognized when plugd in, driver not loaded
<BUGabundo> blogdudel: is it filed on launchpad already?
<BUGabundo> we need to keep track of them
<BUGabundo> under a master bug
<BUGabundo> asac: ping ^^^^^
<fta> this is a known bug, and we have a fix already
<fta> i own an e160 too
<BUGabundo> blogdudel: you are the one I dented on identica aren't you ?
<blogdudel> hey sounds good jey i am ;)
<blogdudel> identi.ca blogdudel my english is very bad sorry ;)
 * gnomefreak someday will learn how to use identi.ca and gwitter
<BUGabundo> hehe
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: what's your prob with it?
<BUGabundo> ask the Human MAN(ual) > me
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: not sure yet i havent played with it.
<BUGabundo> well its wbkitt
<BUGabundo> it shows you your life stream and the ones you folow on one tab
<gnomefreak> been busy here maybe one day i learn it
<BUGabundo> and replies and DMs on the other
<BUGabundo> you can use the text bar to enter text
<BUGabundo> or the arrows to reply to users
<BUGabundo> since you don't follow many ppl, that should be easy
<gnomefreak> i have to figure out if i wwant to use email or rss i get enough emails but i think i used one that i get few in
<gnomefreak> the posts go right into gwitter?
<BUGabundo> me on the other hand have
<BUGabundo>                  Subscriptions         212                         Subscribers         180                Notices        6976
<BUGabundo> no need for emai
<BUGabundo> you can turn it of on identica Connect menu
<asac> back
<gnomefreak> it keeps failing to connect with 404 errors :(
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: gwibber?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: yes
<BUGabundo> what version?
<BUGabundo> SSL is up and running
<BUGabundo> is your login data ok?
<gnomefreak> ah there we go but still shows errors
<BUGabundo> error 500 ?
<BUGabundo> I'm getting them too now that you talk about it
<gnomefreak> i see your posts now so i will clear error and see
<gnomefreak> now i see 401
<asac> blogdudel: there?
<blogdudel> ok delete the account quit gwibber , start gwibber enter korrekt login and it wil work .. i thing there ist something wrong with it i have tu try 5 times
<asac> blogdudel: see bug 346835
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346835 in network-manager "MASTER - modems not detected - udev prober broken (Was: Huawei e169 doesn't connect + Globetrotter 3G+ card not recognized anymore)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346835
<asac> blogdudel: there are two .rules files i asked to test
<asac> please test both
<asac> thanks
<gnomefreak> its really hard to follow the blogs if you dont follow everyone in it
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: no errors here!
<BUGabundo> eheh
<blogdudel> ok i do
<BUGabundo> then you end up like me with 300 RSS
<gnomefreak> after refresh none here now
<BUGabundo> eehe
<BUGabundo> I'm there
<BUGabundo> I even sent you a dent
<gnomefreak> how the hell do you send? enter doesnt work and well i only see cancel ill find it sooner or later
<BUGabundo> ahh
<gnomefreak> it froze it seems
<BUGabundo> wait you are jamed
<BUGabundo> press Esc
<BUGabundo> to leave the field
<BUGabundo> it freezes a lot
<BUGabundo> :(
<gnomefreak> ah there we go its sent
<BUGabundo> with compiz its easy to see
<BUGabundo> with metacity look at the corner
<gnomefreak> took awhile though
<BUGabundo> if the buble is not running then its frozen
<BUGabundo> got your now
<gnomefreak> i cant run compiz on this system since my mem is low and its a building system
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> then watch the circle bubbles
<gnomefreak> yay the package is going to upload :)
<gnomefreak> the bubble kept spinning but just stopped. I think fta2 needs to change servers
<fta> I can't, i left xchat open at work, and i'm at home (sick)
<gnomefreak> fta: ah
<blogdudel> @asac 3g fail i try both files but nothing work what now ?
 * gnomefreak needs to think of a fix for my problem :( ill be back
<asac> blogdudel: what did you try?
<asac> blogdudel: you need to replace the file ... then reboot
<asac> blogdudel: at least they should make your modems get detected
<blogdudel> replace th m77 file
<blogdudel> rebbot yes nothin happends no modem
 * BUGabundo thinks asac is going to start confusing subjects
<blogdudel> ;)
<gnomefreak> am i here?
<gnomefreak> damnit power surge i think
<asac> blogdudel: please post your complete syslog ... right after you plugged in your 3g modem
<gnomefreak> ok i see comments so maybe its a LP issue
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: yes you are
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: thanks
<gnomefreak> ah good lp works again
<blogdudel> syslog how can i do that .. please what command
<blogdudel> where to find the syslog where is he ?
<blogdudel> ups sory i found ;)
<blogdudel> how can i send the file syslog ?
<asac> blogdudel: not sure. open a bug
<asac> attach it there
<asac> also tell which .rules file you used for that syslog
<asac> thanks
<blogdudel> sorry attach here copy the the file ? i using pidigin and i can not atach but copy and paste :)
<blogdudel> Mar 26 17:20:58 MBE1210A syslogd 1.5.0#5ubuntu3: restart.
<blogdudel> Mar 26 17:20:58 MBE1210A kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-2.6.28-11-generic
<blogdudel> Mar 26 17:20:58 MBE1210A kernel: Cannot find map file.
<blogdudel> Mar 26 17:20:58 MBE1210A kernel: Loaded 54082 symbols from 42 modules.
<blogdudel> Mar 26 17:20:58 MBE1210A kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS EBDA/lowmem at: 0009ec00/0009ec00
<blogdudel> Mar 26 17:20:58 MBE1210A kernel: [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
<fta> blogdudel, no, use a pastebin service  such as http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and give us the url
<blogdudel> ähm sorry http://paste.ubuntu.com/138410/ :)
<fta> Mar 26 17:26:28 MBE1210A NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): found serial port (udev:  hal:GSM)
<fta> are you sure you changed the 77-* rules file?
<fta> you should see "(udev:GSM  hal:GSM)"
<fta> also enable debug for n-m: you can do that easily by creating a file called /etc/default/NetworkManager containing "export NM_SERIAL_DEBUG=1". then you need to reboot (or restart n-m)
<asac> heh ... fta helping on NM - hilarious!
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I'm just tired of trying to follow your debuging
<BUGabundo> can't imagine how you guys are feeling
<asac> its a mess
<fta> asac, you should provide a default  /etc/default/NetworkManager
<fta> fta@nano:~ $ cat /etc/default/NetworkManager
<fta> # fta
<fta> #export NM_ACTIVE_AP_DEBUG=1
<fta> export NM_SERIAL_DEBUG=1
<fta> export NM_PPP_DEBUG=1
<fta> with nice comments, all disabled of course
<asac> hmm
<asac> good suggestion
<asac> lets see if someone managed to get the .rules working in the MASTER bug
<asac> nobody tried :(
<asac> thats always the same
<fta> i did :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> and it worked for you
<asac> but bug 346835
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346835 in network-manager "MASTER - modems not detected - udev prober broken (Was: Huawei e169 doesn't connect + Globetrotter 3G+ card not recognized anymore)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346835
<asac> its always the same: you ask them to test the proper and they answer: "modem doesnt work"
<asac> ;)
<asac> fta: oh we have a new rules btw
<asac> the ../ was consider fragile
<asac> by udev upstream
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/346835/comments/11
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 346835 in network-manager "MASTER - modems not detected - udev prober broken (Was: Huawei e169 doesn't connect + Globetrotter 3G+ card not recognized anymore)" [Critical,In progress]
<asac> "No luck. It stays unchanged."
<asac> "Sorry, sorry, sorry. Good news and bad news."
<asac> ;)
<fta> that's what i meant yesterday by "you should pass that throuhg env{}"
<fta> through
<asac> yes
<asac> i had that idea from the beginning
<asac> but well. my udev rules fu was close to zeor
<fta> want me to test that?
<BUGabundo> bye guys
<BUGabundo> gym
<asac> but given that either keybuk and the udev upstream thought our way should work ;) ...
<fta> you should jsut push that to the ppa, you'll get testers that way ;)
<asac> fta: i will push that right to the archive
<asac> tonight is beta out i hope
<fta> oh
<asac> its interesting that nobody from the QA found that we have a critical MASTER bug that breaks all 3G, but well :)
<asac> lets assume they thought its not critical enough to hold the beta
<asac> fta: if you can test the .rules that owuld be great
<asac> i have the feelig that the master bug will not lead us anywhere
<asac> i guess the folks in there still think the bug is about "modem should work in general, everywhere with any device"
<asac> its always the same
<asac> *sigh*
<asac> "This issue has got a bit confusing... I'll try to decipher it. The main issue of the bug report is that the wireless broadband just doesn't work, I'm experiencing the same problem as Lanzen."
<asac> "Lanzen said that the 77-nm-probe-modem-capabilities.rules file from Intrepid fixes the problem, the one posted above my Alexander doesn't."
<asac> ouch
<fta> Mar 26 18:58:10 nano NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): found serial port (udev:GSM  hal:GSM)
<asac> there was no such file in intrepid
<asac> fta: great. thanks
<asac> fta: do you know if your modem stuff got worse during jaunty?
<asac> i mean, maybe its really the probing itself that causes your instability
<fta> no idea, i just started to use 3G in ubuntu in january
<asac> and this: "Alexander, the syslog you requested (https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/346835/comments/15) is the one here ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/346835/comments/4 ) - I'm receiving identical messages in mine, but I can't post it because my laptop battery just died.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 346835 in network-manager "MASTER - modems not detected - udev prober broken (Was: Huawei e169 doesn't connect + Globetrotter 3G+ card not recognized anymore)" [Critical,In progress]
<asac> "
<asac> its always the same: "mine is "identical", but sorry i cant post
<asac> fta: yes. but didnt it work well in the beginning?
<asac> let me check when this prober stuff first appeared
<asac> hmm ... in march
<asac> so ok
<fta> on my dell laptop, it worked well with my 2 SIMs, then broke on 1, then the other, now both
<fta> with my netbook, nothing ever worked, except 1 attempt yesterday eve
<fta> FIREFOX_3_0_8_BUILD2
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats hopefully it
<asac> i will push that as final tomorrow morning to security area
<blogdudel> by
<fta> asac, what are my options right now for my 3G?
<fta> i mean, remaining options
<asac> fta: you can try doing it manually using wvdial
<fta> i tried that yesterday
<asac> same?
<asac> same same but different most likely ;)
<fta> well, not sure. i had to write the init strings
<fta> with n-m down, it does work as there's no /dev/ttyUSB*
<asac> it does work?
<fta> lol
<fta> no, doesn't
<fta> sorry
<asac> /dev/ttyUSB0 should be available even without NM
<asac> anyway
<asac> i really really think its on ppp level
<fta> it's not there
<Nafallo> I have it when I plug in my serial/usb converter :-D
<asac> problem is that our kernel seems to not have ppp debugging on
<asac> thats a bit of a problem
<directhex> is a hyperintelligent sexpot like asac or fta about?
<fta> asac, http://groups.google.com/group/chromium-dev/browse_thread/thread/f2ddee7e109635a8
<fta> asac, \o/
<gnomefreak> someone care to tell me why bzr-builddeb lets patches pass and dpkg-buildpackage makes patches fail? same branch same source hardy doesnt have bzr-builddeb so it fails on fsh patch and intrepid jaunty using bzr pass
<gnomefreak> there has to be a handling error somewhere but why and how
<gnomefreak> i built binaries here for intrepid and jaunty figured why do hardy if they passed well it failed on PPA due to fsh patch and personally im extreamly pissed off about it
<fta> asac, just tried your new 77-* in my dell laptop, not so good :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/138548/
<fta> Mar 26 22:20:26 voyager udevd-event[27664]: IMPORT 'nm-modem-probe --vid 0x12d1 --pid 0x1003 --usb-interface 01 --driver option --delay 3000 --export /dev/.tmp-char-188:1' /lib/udev/rules.d/77-nm-probe-modem-capabilities.rules:11
<fta> Mar 26 22:20:26 voyager udevd-event[27664]: 'nm-modem-probe --vid 0x12d1 --pid 0x1003 --usb-interface 01 --driver option --delay 3000 --export /dev/.tmp-char-188:1'
<fta> Mar 26 22:20:26 voyager udevd-event[27664]: '/lib/udev/nm-modem-probe' (stderr) '/lib/udev/nm-modem-probe: unrecognized option '--vid''
<fta> Mar 26 22:20:26 voyager udevd-event[27664]: '/lib/udev/nm-modem-probe' returned with status 1
<BUGabundo> asac: is the font fully reverted?
<BUGabundo> my fonts look smaller after reboot
<BUGabundo> can I use Apperance again?
 * gnomefreak gonna set this dell on fire if i dont figure out WTF the problem is. im talking with bzr about it but there should be no reason why it works out this way
<gnomefreak> ok someone needs to tell me why dpkg-buildpackage is failing the build due to a patch but bzr bd is not failing
<fta> asac, oh, nm, not the same n-m. 0ubuntu1 vs 0ubuntu1.nm1
<gnomefreak> they dont know why in #bzr
<fta> gnomefreak, would help if you pasted what you are doing so we can have a look
<gnomefreak> fta: built sunbird 0.9 for intrepid and jaunty localy binaries and they built fine with bzr-bd i figured no need to build bins for hardy and using dpkg-buildpage fails the build on the fsh patch
<gnomefreak> fta: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24369029/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.lightning-sunbird_0.9%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu3~8.04~jjv1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz  <<failure
<gnomefreak> https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+archive/ppa  the other 2 passed only difference is the command i used
<gnomefreak> asd since dpkg-buildpackage is in bzr-bd it shouldnt do anything different from what i would think
<fta> the difference is the merge
<gnomefreak> ?
<gnomefreak> same branch
<gnomefreak> oh you mean bzr merge
<fta> i assume that by bzr-bd, you mean bzr bd --merge
<gnomefreak> fta: yep
<gnomefreak> im guessing i cant use debuild or dpkg-bui.... with a berge switch
<gnomefreak> s/berge/merge
<fta> well, do you still have the logs from where you used dpkg-buidlpackage?
<gnomefreak> fta: you mean the source dir?
<fta> no, neither has a --merge switch, only bd has one
<gnomefreak> so i guess im backporting bzr to hardy too :( i ironic can it get
<fta> ?? no need to do that
<fta> why didn't you use bzr-bd also for hardy?
<gnomefreak> fta: it doesnt exist or if it does bd is not found
<fta> i mean, no need to be on hardy to create the source package for hardy, assuming you have everything in the same branch
<gnomefreak> fta: i use a chroot and yes i thought i did
<fta> to build, yes, but not to create a source package to send to the builders
<gnomefreak> fta: sounds good so far
<gnomefreak> next how?
<gnomefreak> just spin the source normally with the hardy target in it?
<gnomefreak> it cant be that easy
<fta> so just go to your branch in a jaunty chroot (or intrepid), edit d/changelog to add a ~somthing to the version and change the dist to hardy, no need to commit, bzr bd --merge that and dput the result
<gnomefreak> you mean the full bzr bd command right?
<fta> (of course, by bzr bd --merge that, i meant the full command, such as bzr bd --merge  --build-dir=../ppa --orig-dir=../tarballs/ --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -sa -kxxxxxx' or whatever you used on jaunty)
<fta> should even be -sd instead of -sa as the tarball is already in your ppa
<gnomefreak> ok lets try it. this works i really really need to remember this
<gnomefreak> that would cut down onupload times too :(
<gnomefreak> ok makeing notes
<gnomefreak> ok pushing lets see how this goes. thanks fta i took notes :)
<gnomefreak> holy crap thats fast
<fta> :)
<gnomefreak> !info flashplugin-nonfree hardy-backports
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1~hardy1+really9.0.124.0ubuntu2 (hardy-backports), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<gnomefreak> nope still thats why damnit
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: right i think atleast my tb3 fonts shrank now i can barely see them. they do not fit in with the rest of desktop :( i guess ill work it out tomorrow
<BUGabundo> yep!
<BUGabundo> but it still shows 13.333 and 112 dpis
<BUGabundo> :\\\
<gnomefreak> even if it builds im going to have to fix that patch in SM2 :(
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: only tb3 is different that started a day or 2 ago it got really figging small
 * BUGabundo wonders why gnomefreak is talking to me about tb
<gnomefreak> 96 << dpsi
<BUGabundo> ahh fonts
<BUGabundo> LOL
<gnomefreak> that is why DE is so small in fots
<gnomefreak> 107 looks like a winner
<gnomefreak> think i fixed fonts
<gnomefreak> i guess i have to figure out the easiest way to set up sunbird again
<gnomefreak> it worked 64bit passed :)
<fta> \o/
<gnomefreak> the fsh series patches are not the same right?
<fta> why wouldn't they be the same? you have only one branch right?
<gnomefreak> fta: i mean between packages
<gnomefreak> SM2 fails on fsh patch but autoconf patch passes so i have to assume autoconf2.13 wont fix it and i cant get the mozilla dir to include a patches dir
<gnomefreak> thats my project to end the week i think
<gnomefreak> thats mean no .rej file to go on
<fta> then you have more than 1 branch so you need to make it work in the right chroot, commit to a dist branch, then you can do as before from any dist and the dist branch
<gnomefreak> fta: in SM2 it fails no matter how i run it. fails on jaunty intrepid and hardy
<gnomefreak> iIRC its hunk1 that fails
<fta> then either you are doing something wrong, or the patch needs to be updated
<gnomefreak> may need updating but as i said i cant get the --no-purge switch to leave upstreamm ozila/mozilla/patches there
<fta> it's --dont-purge
<gnomefreak> yeah that
<gnomefreak> bzr bd --merge --dont-purge --builder=
<fta> should work
<gnomefreak> im gonna try with latest tarball again maybe it was them. no matter if i stopped it or if it failed it didnt leave a patches dir i had mozilla/mozilla
<gnomefreak> i gonna grab tarball and run the build maybe it will not fail. i can dream cant i
<gnomefreak> ok what else can i do while i wait for everything
<gnomefreak> fta: all sunbird builds worked thanks
<BUGabundo> bah webcam stop working
<BUGabundo> damn flash
 * gnomefreak is in a backlog anyway sooner or later im gonna get stuck until things get moving along
<FreeAtMind> boas
<BUGabundo> guys is asac around ?
<BUGabundo> on more guy with 3G probs
<BUGabundo> FreeAtMind: what version is your 3G modem?
<FreeAtMind> all most of time...
<FreeAtMind> is a hawei e220
<FreeAtMind> *huawei e220
<BUGabundo> ah the same as mine...
<FreeAtMind> is black... LOL i dont tink is important the color
<FreeAtMind> ;)
<BUGabundo> fta do you know if there is already an open bug for this model?
<fta> mine is a e160, recognized as a a220
<fta> what is the problem?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: i dont think he is. fta tried pinging him earlier i didnt see him say anything
<FreeAtMind> but i can connet regulary with wvdial
<BUGabundo> ya thought so
<FreeAtMind> all most of time afther 3 or 4 unplugs of modem
<BUGabundo> mine only works with older version of NM packages
<FreeAtMind> in intrepid mine works great
<BUGabundo> yeah... it worked more or lessu
<BUGabundo> until 2 weeks ago
<BUGabundo> then it stoped
<FreeAtMind> i use other pc with that is is works like a charm
<BUGabundo> bah we need asac to debug in real time!
<BUGabundo> fta: what pacths did asac gave you ?
<BUGabundo> are they on the ppa?
<fta> what is the symptom with n-m? not recognized at all?
<BUGabundo> FreeAtMind: ^^^
<FreeAtMind> they are something to install first for debug??
<FreeAtMind> on NM is recognizes
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DebuggingNetworkManager
<FreeAtMind> and they appear 2 times
<BUGabundo> really? mine only showed once
<FreeAtMind> i can send a printscreen
<BUGabundo> but took me MANY attempts to see it
<BUGabundo> no need
<fta> depends on which n-m you are using
<BUGabundo> lshal is much better
<fta> plain jaunty or the n-m ppa ?
<BUGabundo> PPA is older
<BUGabundo> lol
<fta> no
<BUGabundo> oh
<BUGabundo> asac bump it
<FreeAtMind> im only using the official mirror and medibuntu
<BUGabundo> 0.7.1~rc3.1.git4cf2da146-0ubuntu1.nm1
<FreeAtMind> none ppa
<fta_nano> network-manager | 0.7.1~rc3.1.git4cf2da146-0ubuntu1.nm1 | http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main Packages
<fta_nano> network-manager | 0.7.1~rc3.1.git4cf2da146-0ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Packages
<BUGabundo> I saw
<BUGabundo> didn't notice the update
<BUGabundo> guess I'm late on change logs
<fta> so with 0.7.1~rc3.1.git4cf2da146-0ubuntu1.nm1 and https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/346835/comments/11, it works for me
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 346835 in network-manager "MASTER - modems not detected - udev prober broken (Was: Huawei e169 doesn't connect + Globetrotter 3G+ card not recognized anymore)" [Critical,In progress]
<BUGabundo> FreeAtMind: can you install the ppa version
<BUGabundo> and reboot to test?
<fta> asac will push that to jaunty tomorrow
<FreeAtMind> ok
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/ppa
<FreeAtMind> i will do that
<BUGabundo> add "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main" to your sources
<FreeAtMind> happy to test that package
<BUGabundo> and update (even via update manager
<FreeAtMind> ;)
<FreeAtMind> cya
<BUGabundo> that was fast
<BUGabundo> LOL
<gnomefreak> fta: what is this about? http://pastebin.mozilla.org/636741
<fta> gnomefreak, it's not able to find your tarball
<gnomefreak> k
<fta> in jaunty, the default loc is no longer ../tarballs
<fta> it's ..
<fta> so you can add --orig-dir=../tarballs/ to have it back to where it was before
<fta> or just move your tarballs
<gnomefreak> oh
<BUGabundo> have to go
<BUGabundo> let me know how the 3G goes for that guy
<asac>   ok updated the ppa nm package to contina the modem rules
<fta> great
<fta> asac, i made one of my sim work in my netbook \o/
<asac> fta: how?
<asac> fta: plesae present your findings ;)
<fta> i booted in xp, connected it, looked at all the parameters, noticed it was using pap and not chap, no compression, but ip headers compression, *99# was right, no user/password at all, no flow control, and a max speed of 460800 (no mtu)
<fta> so i booted back to ubuntu, changed the parameters accordingly in the nm-applet, and \o/
<asac> fta: so it was "pap" ?
<fta> basically, i unchecked almost everything in the profile
<fta> most probably
<asac> hmm
<asac> have you checked that the sim still didnt work after windows boot?
<asac> or maybe you just cured it with windows again?
<fta> unless something magic appeared while i was using xp
<fta> i tried the 2nd sim with that profile, i doesn't work
<fta> it
<fta> but it doesn't work in xp either
<fta> i will try it in my laptop at work tomorrow, where it's supposed to be used
<asac> if its really pap
<asac> it sounds like a provider issue
<asac> i mean, the negotiation should work and you even were able to get CHAP AUTHENTICATED
<asac> the comment in the ppp auth methods dialog is really funny
<asac> atlesat that comment should be on the main PPP tab in conn editor
<gnomefreak> cleaner_dist_clean.patch is mine for tomorrow ;) night
<FreeAtMind> hello again
<fta> did it work?
<FreeAtMind> i have upgraded the network manager
<FreeAtMind> i dont  work
<FreeAtMind> none device is detect
<FreeAtMind> in NM
<FreeAtMind> but im connected now with wvdial
<fta> did you change the 77-* file as indicated in the bug i pasted?
<FreeAtMind> sorry no
<FreeAtMind> send me again
<fta> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/346835/comments/11
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 346835 in network-manager "MASTER - modems not detected - udev prober broken (Was: Huawei e169 doesn't connect + Globetrotter 3G+ card not recognized anymore)" [Critical,In progress]
<fta> or wait for the next build of n-m, asac just updated the n-m ppa to include that new file
<FreeAtMind> fta i use some times your ppa
<FreeAtMind> :)
<fta> great
<FreeAtMind> sorry for my english :(
<FreeAtMind> is poor and bad at same time
<fta> no problem
<FreeAtMind> i understand very well english but dont speak weel
<FreeAtMind> *well
<FreeAtMind> i go see that bug link
<fta> you just need to practice then
<FreeAtMind> that like told that replace the file
<FreeAtMind> but is needed some special permission?
<FreeAtMind> or just replace that
<fta> you need to do that as root
<FreeAtMind> ok
<FreeAtMind> i do that
<FreeAtMind> restart needed?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-27
<fta> no
<FreeAtMind> ok
<fta> extract the dongle, and replug it
<FreeAtMind> i go test that now
<FreeAtMind> i back soon
<FreeAtMind> tanks for the tips
<FreeAtMind> cya
<fta> 11904 firefox-3.1                     1836   338   775   676    47 (Unknown)
<fta> 23216 firefox-3.2                      308    25    94   162    27 (Unknown)
<fta> 33342 firefox-3.5                       74     2     0    72     0 (Unknown)
<fta> 37312 firefox-3.6                       41     6     0    35     0 (Unknown)
<fta> so i guess my ppa has a lot more users than -daily
<fta> but that's still nice for -daily though, 74, probably a lot more as we have no idea who is using popcon
<fta> asac, ^^
<FreeAtMind> back
<FreeAtMind> fta is working
<fta> great
<fta> excellent
<FreeAtMind> they connect smootly
<FreeAtMind> i activate the option to connet on startup
<FreeAtMind> an they connect ok
<FreeAtMind> even afther a reboot
<FreeAtMind> later on i back to give you feedback
<fta> ok
<FreeAtMind> in another day
<FreeAtMind> cya a thanks
<fta> cu
<asac> so it works at lesat
<asac> fta: can you drop a comment that the new rules works for you?
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/346835/comments/11
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 346835 in network-manager "MASTER - modems not detected - udev prober broken (Was: Huawei e169 doesn't connect + Globetrotter 3G+ card not recognized anymore)" [Critical,In progress]
<asac> thats the rules i posted
<fta> asac, it works only with n-m from the ppa, not with n-m from jaunty
<fta> oops http://paste.ubuntu.com/138633/
<fta> well, i'll have a closer look tomorrow
<fta> do we need a fresher nspr?
<fta> asac, http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/956071116564
<asac> fta: yes. the ppa thing has huawei fixes
<asac> anyway. off. tomorrow i will u pload new NM
<fta> i meant, the prober in jaunty doesn't support --vid, while in the ppa, it does, so you conf + jaunty will not work, it's visible if you debug udev
<fta> youR
<fta> <fta> Mar 26 22:20:26 voyager udevd-event[27664]: IMPORT 'nm-modem-probe --vid 0x12d1 --pid 0x1003 --usb-interface 01 --driver option --delay 3000 --export /dev/.tmp-char-188:1' /lib/udev/rules.d/77-nm-probe-modem-capabilities.rules:11
<fta> <fta> Mar 26 22:20:26 voyager udevd-event[27664]: 'nm-modem-probe --vid 0x12d1 --pid 0x1003 --usb-interface 01 --driver option --delay 3000 --export /dev/.tmp-char-188:1'
<fta> <fta> Mar 26 22:20:26 voyager udevd-event[27664]: '/lib/udev/nm-modem-probe' (stderr) '/lib/udev/nm-modem-probe: unrecognized option '--vid''
<fta> <fta> Mar 26 22:20:26 voyager udevd-event[27664]: '/lib/udev/nm-modem-probe' returned with status 1
<[reed]> asac / fta: getting 3.0.8 ready for tomorrow?
<alphageek> ?
<alphageek> there is a add-on named footiefox which doesn't work with firefox in ubuntu but when i tried to use it with windows it works.
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<asac> [reed]: tomorrow?
<asac> so today?
<[reed]> asac: today
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> 4pm PDT
<asac> pfff
<[reed]> maybe earlier
<asac> you are really odd. we have a no-security update on friday policy
<asac> i thought you even had that too
<[reed]> we have a no release policy on Friday in general
<[reed]> but for security releases, anything goes
<[reed]> our objective is to get the fix to our users ASAP
<asac> yes. and then you leave them with a regression over weekend
<[reed]> holding off because it's Friday is silly
<[reed]> if they're using Firefox, they will get updated
<[reed]> over the weekend
<BUGabundo> fta: did the daily gwibber broke?
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/138835/
<asac> [reed]: last i heard was that you released on monday ... personally i dont think its really wise to do stuff in a hurry. but well
<asac> i will be ready then
<[reed]> you'll be late ;)
<[reed]> but ok
<BUGabundo> fta https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/349462
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 349462 in gwibber "ImportError: /var/lib/python-support/python2.6/gtk-2.0/glib/_glib.so: undefined symbol: PyUnicodeUCS4_DecodeUTF8" [Undecided,New]
<asac> [reed]: why would i be late ;)?
<asac> i will now bump up this stuff
<fta> BUGabundo, donno.. yet
<fta>   Installed: 1.0.1~bzr274-0ubuntu1~daily1
<fta>   Candidate: 1.0.1~bzr276-0ubuntu1~daily1
<[reed]> asac: you said you're going to release on Monday still?
<[reed]> with us releasing today
<BUGabundo> 276 here
<asac> [reed]: no. i said that mozilla wanted to release on monday a day a ago ;)
<fta> looks like a problem in python-gobject more than in gwibber.
<[reed]> asac: yeah, that changed late today
<[reed]> release team met and decided to push it up
<asac> yeah. i can see that ;)
<asac> nevermind
<asac> thanks for the info ;)
<[reed]> :)
<BUGabundo> bbl
<BUGabundo> going out getting supplies
<[reed]> asac: urgency=low  for a security update?
<[reed]> I guess I don't understand how you all decide that
<asac> [reed]: its not used ;)
<asac> [reed]: its about something completely different - which is not used in ubuntu
<[reed]> ah, k
<[reed]> ok
<asac> in debian you upload stuff with urgency=low -> means 10 days in unstable
<asac> with medium -> 5 days (without RC bug) in unstable
<asac> high -> 2 days (without RC bug)
<[reed]> ah
<[reed]> interesting
<asac> critical -> 1 day without RC bu
<asac> so its just for the "unstable/sid" uploads in debian
<[reed]> k
<asac> we usually set urgency to critical in debian for security updates even if its for stable
<asac> but in ubuntu we just dont use it :)
<asac> (well at least i think)
<asac> its definitly technically irrelevant
<[reed]> did you mean USN-745-1
<[reed]> instead of USB ?
<asac> sigh
<asac> but good catch ;)
 * asac uploaded NM
<asac> to ubuntu/jaunty
<asac> hmm ... looks really unlikely we can come up with builds today
<asac> the builders are completely busted
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/
<asac> ia64      241 builds waiting in queue
<asac> amd64      34 builds waiting in queue
<asac> lets hope
<[reed]> shouldn't you be able to prioritize?
<asac> yeah
<asac> we will do that
<asac> BUGabundo: heh. you were the first to report the python bustage ;)?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> im always there
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> just 2nd bug of the day
<BUGabundo> and I had to leave office
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> how nice for all those new beta users!! EHEHEEH
<asac> BUGabundo: tell them to wait a bit with filing bugs ;)
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> I wish I could
<BUGabundo> we will see 403 bugs too
<asac> 403?
<asac> HTTP status?
<BUGabundo> files have been striped of read permittions
<BUGabundo> asac: fta that guy from yesterday with 3g dongle e220 says it fixed for him
<asac> yes
<asac> hmm
<BUGabundo> bug found
<BUGabundo> he reports he is now getting the ISP on the wizard
<asac> so whats the bug then?
<BUGabundo> he went to lunch
<BUGabundo> says will report latter
<BUGabundo> but seems that the wizard will not provides phone companies as it used to
 * asac lunch
<gnomefreak> mozilla 485217
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 485217 in XSLT "Exploitable crash in [@txMozillaXSLTProcessor::TransformToDoc ]" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=485217
<thunderstruck> oh fuck this
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: language please!!!!
<asac> yeah. otherwise we will raise a two minute ban ;)
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> voluntarily ;)
<gnomefreak> i think i got hg to work :)
<gnomefreak> so happy but i want it to build a tarball not a binary
<asac> gnomefreak: what are you dpoig?
<asac> doesnt moz-devscripts work?
<asac> usually vcs systems have a "export" operation or something to export tarballs
<gnomefreak> failing the build. no it wont work ive tried hacking that already
<asac> nowadays
<asac> but i am not sure you really want that
<asac> gnomefreak: which package?
<gnomefreak> sunbird 1.x
<gnomefreak> make failed i forgot a build option
<asac> gnomefreak: where is sunbird 1 in hg? url?
<gnomefreak> asac: its in comcental give me a minute
<gnomefreak> asac: http://mxr.mozilla.org/comm-central/source/calendar/  is that what you are looking for?
<gnomefreak> reading on mxr atm
<asac> gnomefreak: seems you need the same tarball that tbird uses ;)
<asac> thats not a standalone tree there
<asac> yeah its the same tarball ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: i know comm-central IMHO is worthless they should have kept it on ftp....
<gnomefreak> asac: rename everything in tarball?
<asac> gnomefreak: heh
<asac> you cannot compare apples with cars ;)
<asac> ftp is something different
<asac> releases get pused to ftp
<asac> development happens in tree ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: why rename everything in tarball? i dont understand that
<asac> gnomefreak: you probably just need to rename the tarball itself
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> nothing inside i would think
<asac> gnomefreak: just copy the moz client files from thunderbird 3.0 branch
<asac> and rename the project to sunbird or something
<asac> should be straight forward
<gnomefreak> ok that sounds almost too easy
<asac> gnomefreak: tarball wise its eas
<asac> gnomefreak: have you talked to sunbird folks
<gnomefreak> ok updates than that. i might look at dist_clean patch today maybe tomorrow
<asac> or why do you think that the comm-central tree actually works?
<gnomefreak> asac: they dont relelase nightly tarballs
<gnomefreak> asac: thats where they sent me to build it
<gnomefreak> i know not very helpful
<asac> everything queues up behind the firefox/xulrunner builds ;)
<gnomefreak> its gonna be a while ill be back soon
<BUGabundo> asac: please user !CHANNEL on identica
<asac> BUGabundo: hmm
<asac> BUGabundo: feel free to redent ;)
<asac> next time
<BUGabundo> to broadcast to a #group
<BUGabundo> you must be part of the group to send to it
<BUGabundo> I always redent your dents! lol
<BUGabundo> asac: you are already getting helpers to improve startpage
<BUGabundo> eheh
<asac> BUGabundo: yes i know. i am part of !ubuntu ;)
<asac> thanks
<gnomefreak> asac: shouldnt the start page have ubuntu version on it other than the page name?
<gnomefreak> 9.04 is only in URL bar
<asac> gnomefreak: its not my decision ;)
<asac> i only forwarded the news i got through other channels
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> gnomefreak: but if you give me comments i will forward them back for sure ;)
<gnomefreak> thats kind of simple. should be known what you are running :)
<gnomefreak> this is taking too long :(
<BUGabundo> do you guys think I should apply to Ubuntu Member? could I get your support?
<gnomefreak> wouldnt do that in +1
<BUGabundo> yeah
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: make a wiki and edit it with stuff you do/did
<BUGabundo> but there is were I'm more active
<gnomefreak> i have to update mine sooner or later
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: its offtopic for there
<gnomefreak> ok lunch while this fails to build :)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<gnomefreak> asac: im gonna have to change everything in /debian example debian/control and im sure renaming everything from thunderbird to sunbird
<gnomefreak> i will work on that after lunch
<gnomefreak> oh no i dont
<gnomefreak> forgot the branch is already for sunbird :)
<gnomefreak> btw Python is not fixed
<gnomefreak> nevermind that for a min i think i know the problem
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm. i meant you should start with our sunbird branch
<asac> and add the mozclient files there
<asac> do we have a branch for sunbird 1.x?
<gnomefreak> not yet
<gnomefreak> asac: once i get it working ill push to one
<gnomefreak> it is python i think
<gnomefreak> asac: can you look at bug 117132 i have a weird feeling about that. did firefox introduce something new about themes in 3.0 reason we cant use firefox-themes package right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 117132 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox ignores gnome theme's specific menu bar text color" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/117132
<BUGabundo> asac: why do you guys still support mozilla packages for dapper ???
<asac> BUGabundo: because we support dapper?
<asac> dapper is still supported for a few month for desktop
<asac> and another 2 and a half years for servers
<asac> i dream every day about those going away
<asac> ;)
<asac> gutsy will be EOL before dapper fwif ;)
<asac> fwiw
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I forgot about server
<BUGabundo> but desktop ???
<BUGabundo> really?
<asac> yeah. its 6.06
<BUGabundo> didn't it end around 8.04.1 ?
<asac> 3 years support for LTS
<BUGabundo> bah
<asac> no
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> never mind
<BUGabundo> I'm tired
<asac> no problem
<BUGabundo> too much writing on my wiki page to apply to ubuntu member
<asac> its really long and for usres that follow head its even longer ;)
<BUGabundo> ehehe
 * BUGabundo is already waiting for koala toolchains
<BUGabundo> \o/ wiki page done! please check, comment and/or write a Testimonial https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> bbl
<BUGabundo> asac: I may put my hands on a few more 3G dongles
<BUGabundo> will test and also see if hibernate/suspend/resume works
<BUGabundo> bye
<fta> back
<BUGabundo> hey fta
<fta> ok, this time, this is it, i will unsubscribe from that guy, he dents too much
<BUGabundo> me ?
<fta> no
<BUGabundo> ohh
<BUGabundo> some one is worse then me?
<fta> far worse
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> dinner
<BUGabundo> bbl
<fta> ~30 dents a day
<fta> avg since he subscribed
<fta> [reed], mozilla bug 385263 broke my build. http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24419503/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.xulrunner-1.9.2_1.9.2~a1~hg20090327r26633%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 385263 in GFX: Thebes "[pango] we call FT_Open_Face twice per font" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=385263
<fta> well, maybe not this commit as it seems old
<fta> ohoh, pango 0.1.22 -> 0.1.24
<newz2000> Hi, just updated firefox and it won't stop telling me that the browser has been updated and needs restarted...
<newz2000> bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/+bug/270303
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 270303 in ubufox "MASTER - firefox (intrepid): "your browser has been updated and needs to be restarted"" [High,In progress]
<newz2000> anything I can do to help add more details to the problem?
<BUGabundo> yeah fta I'm not that bad
<fta> BUGabundo, seems you're at ~26 avg per day, bad too
<BUGabundo> am I?
<BUGabundo> really?
<BUGabundo> you did the math on it? eheh
 * BUGabundo checks identica stats
<fta> 7044 since 4 Jul 2008
<BUGabundo> yeah I noticed
<BUGabundo> doing it just now
<blogdudel> 3G Bug huawei e160 fixed it works !!!!
<BUGabundo> I read it too
<BUGabundo> blogdudel: are you fta spammer ? eheh
<fta> no
<blogdudel> what ? spammer no what do you  mean ?
<BUGabundo> never mind
<BUGabundo> ;)
<blogdudel> in german "hä was is los " ok
<fta> [reed], mozilla Bug 485597
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 485597 in GFX: Thebes "pango API change broke trunk" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=485597
<[reed]> fta: k, poke me later? kinda about to start a release, and it's going to get really hectic :(
<[reed]> fta: request blocking 1.9.1 and such
<fta> [reed], bz reacted to it in #dev..
<fta> [reed], not sure he'll take it or what
<fta> [reed], is 3.1b3 also impacted by the bug causing all the fuss in the 3.0 branch? I notice we still have b3+build2 in jaunty/universe :(
<[reed]> yes
<fta> :P
<fta> [reed], what about those who took b3 from you? are you rushing to bake a b4 too, or a b3++ or nothing at all?
<[reed]> fta: nothing at all
<[reed]> afaik
<[reed]> Firefox 3.0.8 is out
<fta> :(
<gnomefreak> asac: you around a scrolling question
<asac> [reed]: no advisories pubilshed though ;) ... http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/
<[reed]> asac: dveditz is working on it
<asac> [reed]: ah. any ETA? (security team is waiting ;))
<[reed]> asac: the drafts are on s-g@
<[reed]> except for a typo
<[reed]> if you need to see them
<[reed]> I think dveditz is pushing them now
<asac> great
<fta> asac, do you alsa have that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139224/ ?
<fta> i have tons of those, basically, all /usr/share/gnome/help/
<asac> wait a sec
<asac> i have a bunch of dapper/gutsy/intrepid chroot apps confusing my desktop experience :)
<asac> fta: in .xsession-errors?
<asac> oh during upgrade
<asac> well i can try reinstall that package
<fta> it's not the 1st time i see that
<asac> fta: hmm. no ... i dont have that issue
<asac> fta: maybe you have some custom applets?
<fta> nope
<asac> i mean some other packages that have applets :)
<asac> more than just the applets you get installed by default
<BUGabundo1> fta asac quick question
<BUGabundo1> what is the current status of bug 187313 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 187313 in firefox "[MASTER] right click (with button release) might activate random popup-menu-item" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187313
<BUGabundo1> is it fixed on any ppa?
<BUGabundo1> I was just asked by a friend on HackLaViva
<fta>  ///usr/share/gnome/help/about-ubuntu/C/about-ubuntu.xml:7: I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/usr/share/gnome/help/libs/gnome-menus-C.ent"
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ l /usr/share/gnome/help/libs/gnome-menus-C.ent
<fta> ls: cannot access /usr/share/gnome/help/libs/gnome-menus-C.ent: No such file or directory
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ l /usr/share/ubuntu-docs/libs/gnome-menus-C.ent
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 23177 2009-03-27 11:51 /usr/share/ubuntu-docs/libs/gnome-menus-C.ent
<BUGabundo1>  !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BUGabundo1> LOL
<fta> so there's something weird with ghelp or ubuntu-docs
<[reed]> asac -- http://www.mozilla.org/security/known-vulnerabilities/firefox30.html
<fta> BUGabundo1, no idea, i lost track of this bug a long time ago
<BUGabundo1> fta: not even if it is fixed in ppa?
<fta> BUGabundo1, i said "no idea" :)
<BUGabundo1> ok ok
<BUGabundo1> asac: what is the current status of bug 187313 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 187313 in firefox "[MASTER] right click (with button release) might activate random popup-menu-item" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187313
<BUGabundo1> is it fixed on any ppa?
<fta> asac, ok, found it, in my case, /usr/share/gnome/help/libs is an empty dir, not a link to ../../ubuntu-docs/libs
<jdstrand> [reed]: fyi http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/ has MFSA 2009-12 listed twice
<jdstrand> [reed]: though the links work right
<[reed]> jdstrand: I'll fix that right up
<[reed]> committed...  should go live in the next 30 min. or so
<jdstrand> cool
<[reed]> jdstrand: see the second paragraph on http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2009/mfsa2009-12.html -- we didn't have much as far as who the ubuntu guy was, so we could only put a first name
<jdstrand> [reed]: heh, yeah. he didn't put too much in LP :)
<jdstrand> I could set his location for him though :P
<[reed]> we'll be happy to update the security adv if he wants to give his last name
 * jdstrand nods
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-28
<BUGabundo> guud night guys
<fta> X crashed, again
<gnomefreak> whats the default theme in Jaunty?
<gnomefreak> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<gnomefreak> it seems that sunbird 1.0 beta1 is last elease of sunbird so i dont htink we are going to package that, however lightning will still go on as i understand it. so maybe we should split them.
<fta> [reed], why can't you guys point your nightlies to something valid?? http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/3.6a1pre/releasenotes/
<[reed]> fta: eh, that's on my list
<[reed]> to do something
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-29
<gnomefreak> !mozilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla
<gnomefreak> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-mozillateam's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gnomefreak> asac: you still here? i need the font bug #
<armegadon> asac, are you around?
<armegadon> would anyone here be able to help me with font problems in firefox using ubuntu jaunty?
<mbana> hi guys, i using 3.1 and when i save a link in redirector and then restart firefox, the settings seem to just disappear.
<mbana> redirector is a plug-in
<mbana> brb
<mbana> ok
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-29
<gnomefreak> micahg: you are going to want to hear about this from the only 2 peopole with this isue but they have .thunderbird.upstream dirs for some reason. rb ill get them
<micahg> gnomefreak: I might have to run in a minute
<gnomefreak> they dont have .thunderbird.abandoned
<micahg> bbiab, sorry
<gnomefreak> micahg: almoxarife is one of the 2
 * gnomefreak will not be here more than likely
<almoxarife> hello
<micahg> gnomefreak: sorry
<micahg> my kids came over
<gnomefreak> its ok they seem to not want help since they are not hanging around. but both users say they have .thunderbird and .thunderbird.upstream
<gnomefreak> only 2 that i have seen that have*upstream dir
<micahg> gnomefreak: .thunderbird.upstream is created if a user has a .mozilla-thunderbird and .thunderbird on upgrade to TB3
<gnomefreak> ah
<micahg> gnomefreak: that's what asac told me to do
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: do you have a .mozilla-thunderbird
<micahg> since we never used it before, the assumption was if it was there, must have been from an upstream build
<kprav33n> gnomefreak, Yeah!
<micahg> gnomefreak: then we migrate .m-t to .tb
<gnomefreak> micahg: yeah
<kprav33n> gnomefreak, Sorry.
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: try renaming the .mozilla-thunderbird dir
<kprav33n> I have a .mozilla-thunderbird.backup that seems to be one of my very old backups.
 * micahg wasn't expecting the daily PPA to be switched to this branch which is probably what is causing the mess
<gnomefreak> hes using stable packages
<micahg> gnomefreak: in lucid?
<kprav33n> Here is my situation...
<gnomefreak> micahg: yep
<kprav33n> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/711162
<kprav33n> When I start after reboot, I have only .thunderbird directory.
<kprav33n> But when I fire Thunderbird up, it renames .thunderbird to .thunderbird.upstream and creates an empty profile in .thunderbird.
<micahg> kprav33n: what about .*thunderbird*
<kprav33n> micahg, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/711163
<kprav33n> The only thing that seems to fix this problem is to touch the .thunderbird directory after reboot before starting Thunderbird.
<micahg> kprav33n: ah, the old .mozilla-thunderbird.old might be affecting it, I'll have to check later.  I have to run to the store quickly
<kprav33n> Okay! I will remove that directory.
<micahg> kprav33n: just rename it or move it out of there
<gnomefreak> its still there so its reading .mozilla* as tb2 still installed at least that is what im thinking
<micahg> gnomefreak: most likekly
<micahg> I'll be back in about an hour
<gnomefreak> but than is that something that could have happened during import wixard
<gnomefreak> micahg: have fun :)
<kprav33n> I am downloading the source code to see where this move is happening.
<kprav33n> apt-get source thunderbird
<kprav33n> I am going to reboot. BRB shortly.
<kprav33n> gnomefreak, When I rebooted after deleting the .mozilla-thunderbird.old directory and start Thunderbird, it started up fine.
<kprav33n> However, after starting Thunderbird, I see that the .mozilla-thunderbird directory created again.
<kprav33n> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/711164
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: yeah
<kprav33n> Which is the configuration directory in the new Tunderbird?
<gnomefreak> im thinking it has something to do with the profiling more than config
<kprav33n> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/711165
<kprav33n> Do you think that my configuration is still messed up?
<kprav33n> Should I have both .mozilla-thunderbird and .thunderbird?
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: i doubt it the one thing that i dont get is why only 2 of you get this. you should only have .thunderbird and .thunderbird.abandoned however do you still have thunderbird-2 installed?
<gnomefreak> i know not likely but the profil shifting makes me wonder
<kprav33n> Should I try rebooting one more time and see what happens?
<kprav33n> gnomefreak, No. I don't have TB2.
<gnomefreak> you could always try to remove thunderbird from installed packages remove all thunderbird profiles and install and start over clean see if it helps
<gnomefreak> other wise it is going to continue to shift profiles around like its doing
<kprav33n> Okay!
<kprav33n> I'll reboot once and if it doesn't fix the issue, I will go ahead and do aptitude purge thunderbird and start over.
<kprav33n> gnomefreak, Are you a Thunderbird developer?
<kprav33n> I am wondering if there is any code that is using the uptime logic in the profile migrator.
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: nope :)not unless needed
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: micah_g would know hes the main tb dev
<kprav33n> Okay! I will reboot now. This reboot business reminds me of the old Windows days :-)
 * gnomefreak sticks to seamonkey and sunbird but neither i have had time to play with for lucid
<kprav33n> I didn't even reboot this time.
<kprav33n> Closing and opening TB again reproduced this issue.
<kprav33n> Now the .mozilla-thunderbird directory is gone and I have .thunderbird and .thunderbird.upstream
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: remove the .upstream one and start thunderbird does it get added back?
<kprav33n> gnomefreak, Yeah
<kprav33n> What should be the directory permission for .thunderbird?
<gnomefreak> i cant check but it should be as any user
<gnomefreak> drwx------ 5 gnomefreak gnomefreak 4096 Mar 22 12:02 .thunderbird
<kprav33n> Okay!
<kprav33n> How to figure out what directory the running Tunderbird is using?
<kprav33n> Do you think that some of my extensions might be messing up?
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: it can but im not sure what you have
<kprav33n> Sorry to ask this again...
<kprav33n> Which is the new configuration directory?
<kprav33n> .thunderbird or .mozilla-thunderbird?
<gnomefreak> .thunderbird == thunderbird 3
<kprav33n> Okay!
<gnomefreak> .mozilla-thunderbird == thunderbird 2
<kprav33n> So if a .mozilla-thunderbird directory is getting created when I start TB3, I am guessing that it is not by TB3 itself. Most likely some extension is misbehaving.
<kprav33n> I am going to disable all my extensions and see what happens.
<kprav33n> Is there a way to start TB3 in safe mode or something like that?
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: do you have lightning installed?
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: yes IIRC it uses --safe-mode
<kprav33n> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/711168
<kprav33n> I used to have it installed.
<kprav33n> However, it doesn't show up in the extensions list.
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ thunderbird --safe-mode
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: i wont but i need to know if you have it installed
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: version of it as well
<gnomefreak> i dont think --safe-mode is going to do what you expect it to
<gnomefreak> please tell me lightning-extension package is installed
<kprav33n> Yes! It is installed.
<kprav33n> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/711169
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: remove it
<gnomefreak> that would cause it
<kprav33n> That does it. When starting in safe mode, it doesn't create the .mozilla-thunderbird directory.
<kprav33n> When starting normally, it creates the directory.
<kprav33n> I think that it messes up everything.
<gnomefreak> uninstalling lightning should fix this
<kprav33n> I'll give that a try.
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: ill be here for a couple of more minutes. the sooner you can let me know the better
<kprav33n> I'll
<kprav33n> Nope! Uninstalling lightning didn't fix it.
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: did you try removing the dirs again
<kprav33n> I'll disable my extensions one by one and figure out.
<kprav33n> Okay!
<kprav33n> I am sorry, which directory?
<kprav33n> If you mean .mozilla-thunderbird, yes I did.
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: remove the .mozilla-thu* dir and rename the .thunderbird dir to .thunderbird.old and see if starting tb still adds dir
<kprav33n> If I rename .tb to .tb.old, it doesn't.
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: if you rename it to .old it doesnt add a dir at all?
<kprav33n> It adds .tb and starts with empty profile.
<kprav33n> No .moz-tb
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: ok and does it work as it should after that
<kprav33n> I think so. I'll try it. But, that wouldn't help. I want to keep my accounts and search folders from the old config.
<kprav33n> gnomefreak, If you are leaving, please go ahead.
<kprav33n> I got the bigger picture.
<kprav33n> I'll try to figure out which extension is misbehaving.
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: ok im gone. the thing i was looking for is taht if without lightning installed do you still see the same problem (i would like to know if thunderbired is tryint o use lightning or if lightning has nothing to do with it
<gnomefreak> but ok im gone
<kprav33n> My Thunderbird 3 woes were due to an Google Contacts addon.
<kprav33n> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/7307
<kprav33n> This was the one that was creating .mozilla-thunderbird directory on startup.
<kprav33n> When I disabled this extension everything is working fine.
<kprav33n> Thanks for all the help.
<micahg> kprav33n: good to know
<kprav33n> micahg, Thanks for your help.
<kprav33n> I just sent a mail to gnomefreek
<kprav33n> *freak
<kprav33n> I hate misbehaving extensions.
<kprav33n> Maybe this should be blacklisted for TB3.
<kprav33n> However, the extension page shows that it supports only upto TB 3.0.2
<kprav33n> I am running 3.0.3, not sure if this is the problem.
<ddecator_> who, starting songbird in safe-mode does not work out too well...
<ddecator_> whoa*
<ddecator_> also doesn't resolve my bug =\
<ddecator_> micahg: have you tried 1.8.0?
<ddecator_> i'm not sure if this is system-specific
<micahg> ddecator: not yet
<micahg> probably not till wed or thurs night
<ddecator_> ok, i'll keep trying until then. i can't find a way to capture any gstreamer errors. nothing in error console, nothing in stacktrace...
<micahg> ddecator: try virtual box if you think it's hardware
<ddecator_> micahg: good idea. i'm not sure it's hardware, could just be how i have my system configured, but either way that'd be a good way to find out
<micahg> ddecator: use testdrive :)
<ddecator_> micahg: haven't tried it yet, that should be fun =)
<ddecator_> might as well get the latest build first though
<ddecator_> hm, of course i can't use a 64-bit iso in a vm. is there any way i can build a 32-bit version of songbird on my 64-bit machine so i don't have to build it in the vm?
<micahg> ddecator: why not?
<ddecator_> micahg: idk, every time i've tried it says it isn't supported and i'm supposed to check a setting in my bios...
<micahg> ddecator: yep, you have to enable virtualization in your bios
<ddecator_> micahg: and how do i do that?
<micahg> ddecator: check the manufacturer's website :)
<micahg> ddecator: you can use pbuilder to build a 32 bit deb
<ddecator_> -_-
<micahg> but you'll need a chroot to install it in
<ddecator_> micahg: which would be easier?
<micahg> VM probably
<micahg> depends actually
<micahg> if you'll do this often, chroot
<micahg> if it's not so often, VM
<ddecator_> hm, just so i can build 32-bit debs later, what do i need to do to get a chroot?
<micahg> ddecator: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<ddecator_> micahg: thanks
<fta2> jdstrand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/405854/
<ddecator_> micahg: ok, so i got chroot setup. how do i use it to build a 32-bit deb?
<micahg> ddecator: I think you need to tell debootstrap that it's an i386 chroot
<ddecator_> micahg: i followed the directions on the wiki for setting up a 32-bit chroot on a 64-bit system, do i need to do more than that?
<ddecator_> it should know
<micahg> ddecator: idk
<ddecator_> micahg: i tried using "dchroot -d" and then navigating to the folder where i can build the .deb, but the folder isn't there (might not have set it up right, not sure) what commands am i supposed to use to build using chroot?
<micahg> ddecator: you're supposed to login to the chroot and then use it like normal
<ddecator_> micahg: login?
<micahg> yes, should be on the wiki
<ddecator_> i can't get it to connect to my /home folder...
<micahg> ddecator: you need to set that in your system fstab I think
<micahg> asac: are you here now?
<ddecator_> micahg: i did. every time i go into chroot, the only things in the home folder are two files saying that it was unmounted to protect my info...
<micahg> ddecator_: idk, maybe ask in #ubuntu+1
<ddecator_> never thought having an encrypted /home folder would be such a pain -_-
<stefanlsd> micahg: hi. would you be able to ack that upload of gears on xulrunner 1.9.2?
<micahg> stefanlsd: can I actually ack it?
<stefanlsd> micahg: not entirely sure :)
<micahg> stefanlsd: well, I was only ok'd to ack mozilla stack as a backup
<BUGabundo_remote> bonds dias
<stefanlsd> micahg: mm. ok. thanks. i'll try hunt down someone else :)
<micahg> stefanlsd: any actual new features?
<micahg> stefanlsd: if you summarize the new features in teh bug, that'll speed the FFe
<ddecator_> heh, ended up just enabling virtualization on my bios...
<ddecator_> except i can't access any files on my computer in the vm and it won't detect my usb drive -_-
<micahg> ddecator_: you need to share files to you VM, and if you're using VirtualBox from the repos, it doesn't have USB support
<ddecator_> micahg: i'm sharing my home folder, won't let me access it (might need to create a different folder since home is set differently on vbox?) and i'm using testdrive, which is vbox ose, but idk if it's the same from the repos
<micahg> ddecator_: ose doesn't have USB support, I don't know about encrypted home dir either
<micahg> ddecator_: why not work in some other dir besides home dir
 * micahg uses /opt/source for builds
<ddecator_> micahg: i've never thought to set one up until now, but with all this trouble i'm having i probably will -_-
<ddecator_> this is what i get for protecting my data, heh
<micahg> ddecator_: source dir isn't worth protecting
<micahg> unless it's proprietary
<ddecator_> micahg: i'm not going to encrypt the new dir i'm making. this should be a good workaround for the chroot issue too...
<ddecator_> micahg: stop helping me, i don't have class until 1pm tomorrow, you're the one that has to get whatever you're doing done so you can get -some- sleep before work, haha
<micahg> ddecator_: no sleep till morning for me
<ddecator_> and i thought my sleep schedule wasn't healthy =p
<BUGabundo_remote> :)
<ddecator_> ubuntuone is a savior
<ddecator_> oh my...the vm can't keep songbird open -_-
<ddecator_> ah, i need to figure this out later, it's almost 4am, time for bed
<ddecator_> night guys
<micahg> asac: will you be around in 2 hrs to chat?
<BUGabundo_remote> fta chromium codecs extra broken in debian, or at least youtube will no detect support for it, and demands flash
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, i've got nss working properly now
<asac> chrisccoulson: anything on top was needed?
<asac> micahg: iam in france and have a disabled arm :(
<asac> micahg: in the evening i will try to get voip going
<chrisccoulson> asac - yes, the updated patch from debian (85_security_load.patch) reverted some behaviour which we previously relied on (because we ship some so files in /usr/lib/nss rather than /usr/lib)
<asac> chrisccoulson: we ship more stuff in pkglibdir than debian?
<chrisccoulson> asac - no, i think it's the same, but debian seem to be taking the route of modifying other applications instead to cope with the new behaviour
<chrisccoulson> i think that's more risky at the moment
<asac> feels odd
<micahg> asac: k
<asac> i mean ... things worked before and we also shipped in pl
<asac> pkglibdir
<chrisccoulson> asac - they did, because of a change that 85_security_load.patch introduced. but the latest version of that patch in debian causes the behaviour to regress
<chrisccoulson> asac - the issue is that some applications are trying to load modules by specifying a full path name (which is incorrect in cases where the module is in /usr/lib/nss), and the current version of nss in the archive copes with that and finds the module anyway (due to 85_security_load.patch)
<chrisccoulson> but debian have removed that behaviour now
<chrisccoulson> they expect applications to either know that the module is in /usr/lib/nss or load it by only specifying the base name
<asac> chrisccoulson: hmm. right. i think we should ahve just ported our patch
<asac> that was the only safe way
<asac> but ok. if you say its now back then fine
<chrisccoulson> asac - that's basically what i've done now i've reverted the debian change
<asac> heh good.
<asac> in general we are out of synch intentionally
<asac> we just should look for guidance
<chrisccoulson> the patch needed quite a bit of work, as the code changed a fair bit, so i just took the updated patch from debian (thinking it would be ok) ;)
<asac> right. i suggested that, but also said we have to take exra care
<asac> i suspected that we changed something
 * asac does one hand typing
<chrisccoulson> the patches used to be in sync, it's just that debian changed the behaviour of the patch when they update to 3.12.6
<asac> sure?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it looks like it. i will check again
<asac> i really thouhght we had diverged ....
<asac> nut ould be we were back in synch
<asac> could
<asac> can you paste the branch url
<asac> and also orig url
<asac> and explain how you produced that :)
<asac> sorry ... need your help because i cannot really type :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, no worries ;)
<chrisccoulson> so, this is what we had previously: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/nss/nss-3.12.5/annotate/106/debian/patches/85_security_load.patch (which is the same as the patch that debian had < 3.12.5)
<chrisccoulson> and then debian update the patch to this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/nss/nss-3.12.5/annotate/110/debian/patches/85_security_load.patch
<chrisccoulson> and now i have reverted to the previous behaviour, and ended up with this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/nss/nss-3.12.5/annotate/head%3A/debian/patches/85_security_load.patch
<chrisccoulson> (with http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/nss/nss-3.12.5/revision/111#debian/patches/85_security_load.patch being the delta of the current debian patch and my updated version)
<chrisccoulson> the hunk i have changed is in pk11load.c. basically, all it does is find the basename of the module if it couldn't be loaded using the full path
<chrisccoulson> asac ^^
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: ping
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: when will NM ppa be updated to have a matching dhclient ?
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: that already happened iirc
<asac> check with cyphermox
<micahg> fta: I'm assuming the green in the PPA is much more pleasing than the red :)
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: I got caught on it, this Saturday, with a karmic laptop
<BUGabundo_remote> had to downgrade to archive packages
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is it possible to disable make check in one makefile?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: nevermind that...is it ok to disable a check?
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: check with cyphermox about karmiv
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i think the only way of disabling an individual test would be to remove the relevant target from the makefile
<chrisccoulson> we should avoid disabling a check though unless we have a good reason to do so
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it tries to use the internets
<chrisccoulson> ok, that's probably acceptable then
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that's the difference in gnome-chemistry-utils...before make check wasn't run, now it is
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> and that's in universe anyway isn't it?
<chrisccoulson> i tend to find that people just end up disabling test suites in universe when they fail anyway ;)
<chrisccoulson> although that's normally not the correct way to fix the problem ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, how should it be fixed?
<chrisccoulson> we can disable those tests that are failing because they need internet access
<fta2> BUGabundo_remote, wrt codecs on debian, which version?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: guess I have to go with a merge then instead of a sync
<fta2> asac, the codecs are waiting in NEW: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=chromium
<BUGabundo_remote> fta daily ppa. I'll try to restart the browser!
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I uploaded gnome-chemistry-utils twice w/out the patch I made :( #tootired
<jdstrand> fta2 re apparmor> that looks to be bug #458299
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458299 in linux "apparmor_parser: page allocation failure. order:5" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458299
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is it ok to give someone credit without using accented letters in their name?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - as long as the name is recognisable, it should be. you could also use their e-mail address to identify them
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok
<asac> fta2: with bug etc?
<micahg> asac: do people that add patches to bugs get full credit (i.e. name + email ) or just an honorable mention (name)
<asac> micahg: depends ... if they have no problem getting their email in public we should give full credits by mentioing both
<micahg> asac: I'm assuming ubuntu members have no problem?
<micahg> i.e. ubuntu.com addy
<asac> sure
<jdstrand> micahg: it looks like you updated 3.6.head with 3.6.2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1, but I can't find it anywhere
<jdstrand> micahg: did you upload it?
<micahg> jdstrand: no, we're waiting on NSS/NSPR
<jdstrand> micahg: ah, ok. do you have an eta?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ^^
<micahg> jdstrand: I think we need a few USNs though
<micahg> not for 3.6.2
<jdstrand> it's that time again already?
<micahg> but for 3.5.9, 3.0.19 oops..that's it
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, micahg - when nss has been reviewed ;)
<micahg> asac: should I prepare the uploads for 3.0.19 and 3.5.9?
<micahg> or can chrisccoulson do it?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: no offense, but that is unhelpful :) (I am unaware of what is going on with nss)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, asac needs to review nss first, but i think he is quite busy already
<micahg> jdstrand: NSS was bumped in Firefox 3.6.2 and 3.5.9
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I see. ok, as long as asac is aware of it, I know he'll get to it
<Dimmuxx> what's up with the font issue btw? Any solution/workaround for it in lucid?
<jdstrand> micahg: does that mean that karmic is getting a new nss?
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, no, not yet
<micahg> jdstrand: that's a good question... asac should probably answer it though...
<jdstrand> micahg: aiui, ff35 uses system nss in karmic
<micahg> jdstrand: right, plus next month we'll need to roll out 3.6 across all stable releases
<micahg> jdstrand: * if more CVEs are found for 3.0 :)
<Dimmuxx> chrisccoulson: okay, is it being worked on and will it be done before lucid final?
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, yes, it's being worked on
<Dimmuxx> good to know :)
<jdstrand> micahg: nss may need a usn as well. before assigning USNs, can you work out who is doing what and what is getting updated and why, then ping me?
<jdstrand> micahg: well, whoever is doing the work can ping me-- I just feel I need a little more info
<micahg> jdstrand: k, that I can do :)
<jdstrand> micahg: thanks!
<micahg> jdstrand: BTW, I'm going to try to get an ubuntu2 release for Firefox 3.6.2 before beta 2
<jdstrand> micahg: cool
<micahg> If I would've known it was going to be a week, I wouldn't have closed it off :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - did you figure out your issue with edbrowse yet?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, but I think I almost got gnome-chemistry0utils :)
<chrisccoulson> cool, i will sponsor that when you're ready then
<micahg> chrisccoulson: gluezilla is the last one in main that's not done (Java an OO.o are built against xul192 just don't work)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: .po files shouldn't be in a diff, right?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: bug 550972
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550972 in gnome-chemistry-utils "merge gnome-chemistry-utils 0.10.12-2 from debian testing" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550972
<fta> asac, who's supposed to approve the ffmpeg codecs (from the NEW queue)?
<micahg> fta: archive admin I think
<fta> sure, but who ? :)
<micahg> fta: slangasek or james_w today
<fta> the queue moved quite a bit today, but they didn't touch my package :(
<micahg> chrisccoulson: still around?
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg - i will look at your merge in a bit
<chrisccoulson> sorry, been busy ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, I have another question :)
<micahg> bug 551124
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551124 in gnome-python-extras "python-gnome2-extras not installable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551124
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, the package was removed in debian, do we need a transitional package for Lucid?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we had a transitional package in karmic when it got removed, and then i just dropped that this cycle
<chrisccoulson> so other packages could catch up :)
<micahg> ah, right...what about hardy-> lucid upgrades?
<micahg> I was going to give a discourse about how it's an emptyu apckage but then realized we might need a transition
<chrisccoulson> the new packages in lucid should pull in the new gnome-python-extras dependencies, and there are already appropriate conflicts/replaces in place to handle the transition
<chrisccoulson> i did port most applications across when i removed that binary, but never got round to finishing it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, so is this an appropriate response: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/406140/
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that's ok
<chrisccoulson> are there still packages trying to pull that binary in?
<chrisccoulson> there are
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yep :)
<chrisccoulson> screenlets, miro, kabikaboo, gtimelog, gourmet, gdecrypt and classmate-tools
<micahg> miro, straw, gourmet, gdecrypt, classmate-tools
<chrisccoulson> are you still running karmic?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i don't see straw here
<micahg> chrisccoulson: must be in my cache
<chrisccoulson> i did quite a lot of these already - it's just a case of grepping the source to find out which of the python modules the packages are using
<micahg> maybe that's why miro is having python issues :)
<chrisccoulson> possibly
<chrisccoulson> but the old python-gnome2-extras metapackage should pull in all the depends (and it would probably still be installed after upgrading)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it seems it has a binary equals depends
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that's the bug I showed you
 * micahg won't reply with what he said before
<chrisccoulson> ah, now miro actually depends on python-gtkmozembed | python-gnome2-extras
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I have to go, bbiab
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-30
<micahg> jdstrand: I asked chrisccoulson to be in touch with you as I will be offline for a couple days
<[reed]> asac / jdstrand / fta: don't forget releases tomorrow
<BUGabundo_remote> m0rning
<asac> chrisccoulson: so nss is still fine ;)?
<asac> chrisccoulson: firefox 3.5 and 3.0 security updates go out today
<asac> are they prepared?
<asac> xulrunner-1.9 and xulrunner-1.9.1
<chrisccoulson> asac - nss seems to be working fine
<chrisccoulson> will you have a chance to upload that? (along with nspr and xulrunner-1.9.2) ;)
<chrisccoulson> i can upload firefox 3.6.2....
<chrisccoulson> but i can't do the others
<asac> chrisccoulson: you can upload firefox 3.6.2?
<asac> how is that?
<asac> i dont think its in the desktop package set
<asac> but yes, will upload nss/nspr now
<jdstrand> asac, chrisccoulson: ff USNs: 920-1 921-1
<asac> jdstrand: thanks
<jdstrand> asac: micah told me that 3.5 got a new nss. will karmic be getting a new system nss? is it security related?
<chrisccoulson> asac - "== All uploaders for package 'firefox' =="
<chrisccoulson> Archive Upload Rights for ubuntu-desktop: package set 'ubuntu-desktop' in lucid
<chrisccoulson> so, i'm not sure if that's a mistake or not ;)
<chrisccoulson> but it looks like i can upload that
<chrisccoulson> i will look at these other security updates today too
<asac> chrisccoulson: its a mistake
<asac> but i dont care
<chrisccoulson> that's ok, i don't mind being able to upload it ;)
<asac> well i care because i get busted if someone uploads it
<chrisccoulson> it's only seeded in ubuntu isn't it?
<asac> its a trademark issue thing
<asac> noone really understands the processes from the desktop team
<asac> and if they start sponsoring patches etc. all goes crazy
<asac> chrisccoulson: we got permission to add the cairo patch
<chrisccoulson> asac - excellent
<chrisccoulson> it's working fine now btw
<chrisccoulson> i've got beautiful fonts here now ;)
<jdstrand> asac, chrisccoulson: is karmic getting a new libnss for a security update? it needs a USN if it is
<asac> i havent checked if it does
<asac> chrisccoulson: please add it to the branch. let me add you to the mt now
<asac> chrisccoulson: but really. dont add patches ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, no worries
<chrisccoulson> the current branch is tagged for 3.6.2-0ubuntu1 atm isn't it?
<jdstrand> asac, chrisccoulson: ok, for karmic/libnss, the USN doesn't need to be preassigned if we are doing that, however, if it is not going to be preassigned then please add the CVE id to the changelog
<asac> chrisccoulson: where did you get the ""== All uploaders for package 'firefox' ==""
<asac> from?
<chrisccoulson> asac - "edit_acl.py -s firefox query"
<chrisccoulson> (from ubuntu-archive-tools)
<asac> ok
<asac> just checked. its a bug
<asac> but cant be fixed in lucid
<chrisccoulson> asac - cjwatson is normally the person to speak to about those issues
<asac> chrisccoulson: checked with him
<asac> its a bug
<asac> will be fixed in lucid+1
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> and hopefully i will be able to upload to main by then anyway ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: added you to mt
<asac> please take extra care about what you do ;)
<asac> never change changelogs from the past etc.
<asac> e.g. because lintian complains etc.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, no worries. thanks
<asac> and when adding patches we need to get permission ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: ok so focus on 3.0/3.5/1.9/1.9.1 security updates
<asac> chrisccoulson: i will add you to ubuntu-mozilla-security
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<asac> chrisccoulson: please check if we need new nss for 1.9/1.9.1 too
<asac> as jdstrand said
<chrisccoulson> yeah, will do
<asac> done
<asac> chrisccoulson: let me paste you the dput configs
<asac> because we need to upload with -security
<asac> oh i already gave those, right?
<chrisccoulson> i think so, but i would have to find them again
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/406488/
<asac> those are they
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<asac> be careful that you dont push stuff for X-security to >X
<asac> that will cause bad problems with versioning ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: can you check if we need new nss for security updates?
<asac> then i would like to add the USN/CVE to the lucid changelog too
<asac> nspr uploaded
<asac> waiting now on that before i push nss
<Dimmuxx> oh so 3.6.2 in lucid will have proper fonts?
<asac> only half
<Dimmuxx> why only half?
<chrisccoulson> asac - it looks like they all need the latest nss at least for 1.9.1 / 3.5.9
<chrisccoulson> sorry, i meant we need the latest for at least 1.9.2 / 3.5.9
<chrisccoulson> i'm just checking 3.0.19 too
<chrisccoulson> so, you can probably add the USN to the lucid changelog
<asac> jdstrand: so you want the USN for nss or the CVE?
<asac> which CVE is it? (if you have it at hand)
<asac> the CVE is probably mentiond in the 3.5. upstream adivsory anyway
<jdstrand> asac: I don't have it. I don't have any info on nss. I'm going purely on what micahg said (that ff35 gets an updated nss)
<asac> yeah
<asac> ok
<jdstrand> asac: as such, *if* libnss is getting updated *and* it is for a security update, then just add the CVE to the changelog
<jdstrand> asac: I can then assign a USN later
<jdstrand> asac: otherwise, no USN
<jdstrand> (though it'll go through -security still, obviously)
<kenvandine> BUGabundo_remote, hey... gwibber is much faster now and should be easier on your CPU
<kenvandine> BUGabundo_remote, with desktopcouch 0.6.3-0ubuntu2 that i uploaded last night
<kenvandine> gwibber-service starts in 0.8s for me now... down from 9s
<BUGabundo_remote> kenvandine: let me update and run trunk
<BUGabundo_remote> I was about to give about on gwibber
<kenvandine> just use the package :)
<BUGabundo_remote> everyime I use it my CPU goes 100% and stays there
<BUGabundo_remote> and yes, start is much faster now
<BUGabundo_remote> I noticed that
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> on my netbook, the client and service starts in 3s total
<kenvandine> even without desktopcouch running
<kenvandine> down from 22s
<BUGabundo_remote> I tried to use cpulimit on the process
<kenvandine> on my laptop it went from 11s down to 1.2s
<BUGabundo_remote> but it keeps spawning gwibber-services
<kenvandine> for both client and service
<kenvandine> well it should do that
<kenvandine> it is threaded
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> there is another bug... if you are running trunk, did you run gwibber-accounts from trunk?
<BUGabundo_remote> how do I restart (or just kill) desktopcouch ?
<kenvandine> killall beam.smp desktopcouch-service
<BUGabundo_remote> gwibber-accounts ??
<BUGabundo_remote> that's the 1st tiem I hear that
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> that is the accounts UI
<kenvandine> if you run that from trunk and save any accounts it moves you passwds into the keyring
<BUGabundo_remote> Now on revision 698.
<kenvandine> there is a nasty keyring bug now
<kenvandine> which is pegging the CPU
<BUGabundo_remote> I've read about it on #-bugs
<kenvandine> affecting gvfs, gwibber, desktopcouch and i think ubuntuone
<BUGabundo_remote> so I better not run trunk ?
<kenvandine> probably many others too
<kenvandine> well... trunk is fine as long as you don't save your accounts :)
<BUGabundo_remote> ok
<BUGabundo_remote> starting trunk NOW
<kenvandine> this keyring bug is bad... gotta be a high priority
<BUGabundo_remote> 2.5 sec
<BUGabundo_remote> oops
<BUGabundo_remote> pressed the wrong button
<BUGabundo_remote> 5922   0.68s   1.21s     0K     0K     0K     0K  --   - R  94% gwibber-servic
<BUGabundo_remote> lots of CPU
<BUGabundo_remote> and it aint even syncing
<Chrissss> Hello, i've got a short question. Will https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable be updates with Firefox 3.6.2?
<Chrissss> and if yes, do you have a schedule for this?
<Chrissss> Thanks
<Chrissss> Ok, found the answer :) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam/2010-March/001095.html
<asac> chrisccoulson: have a nss tarball?
<chrisccoulson> asac - ftp://anonymous@ftp.mozilla.org/pub/security/nss/releases/NSS_3_12_6_RTM/src
<asac> chrisccoulson: odd
<asac> i didnt find it there ;)
<chrisccoulson> i couldn't find it when i accessed it through the http: URL
<asac> oh its really there ;)
<asac> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/security/nss/releases/NSS_3_12_6_RTM/
<asac> its there too ;)
<asac> probably was a time delay
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think so. when i initially started it, i couldn't see 3.12.6 either
<asac> might also be a mirroring thing
<asac> i am sure i didnt see it a just an hour ago
<gnomefreak> does anyone know how to change/get a splash screen in Lucid. i cant find where to enable it
<asac> chrisccoulson: nss uploaded. once all nspr/nss have biuld on all archs we can release ffox 3.6.2
<chrisccoulson> asac - excellent, thanks!
<asac> chrisccoulson: do you have a identi.ca account? or twitter?
<chrisccoulson> asac - i have an identi.ca account, but i've never used it ;)
<chrisccoulson> and i only have a single follower ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: same name as in nick here?
<chrisccoulson> it is
<asac> i will mention you ;) ... you will get a few followers then i think;)
<asac> done
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> i just got notified via gwibber
<gnomefreak> ok this is pissing me off
<gnomefreak> asac: any chance on getting 3.6 < Lucid
<fta2> asac, do you know what's preventing the codecs from being processed from the NEW queue ?
<fta2> chrisccoulson, congrats :)
<chrisccoulson> hey fta2, thanks :)
<asac> gnomefreak: yes, sooner or later thats going to happen
<asac> fta: is a FFe bug there?
<asac> i can ask riddell then
<asac> fta: gimme the bug id
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: ok cool
<fta2> bug 513776
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513776 in chromium-browser "Unavailable dependency: chromium-browser recommends chromium-codecs-ffmpeg which is unavailable" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513776
<fta2> no
<fta2> bug 537617
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537617 in chromium-browser "[FFe] chromium-codecs-ffmpeg for lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537617
<fta2> asac, ^^
<asac> fta2: was it approved (http proxy is going mad here)
<fta2> asac, approved? what do you mean?
<asac> fta2: FFe approved?
<asac> nevermind ... finally opened and stefan said it was ok
<asac> 16:10 < Riddell> asac: what do i need to do?
<asac> 16:11 < asac> Riddell: archive admin ;)
<asac> 16:12 < asac> NEWing basically
<asac> 16:12 < Riddell> right, will do
<asac> 16:12 < asac> coool
<asac> fta2: ^^
<fta2> thanks
<eagles0513875> hi asac :) hope all is well
<asac> eagles0513875: hi
<eagles0513875> asac: got a question for ya whats gonna be done about the npbinviewer of flash and it crashing?
<asac> eagles0513875: chrisccoulson might want to check if there is new stuff upstream
<eagles0513875> asac: reason im asking is im following that bug someone said that the 64bit alpha works just fine and would remedy the situation of teh crash of the wrapped version
<asac> next to the 100 other things he has on his list ;)
<eagles0513875> lol
<asac> no ...64bit isnt going to fly
<asac> simply because there is no security support
<eagles0513875> why is that though
<eagles0513875> O_o
<asac> e.g. and they skipped an important update
<eagles0513875> :(
<asac> so there is even an incident that proofs not pushing that was right
<eagles0513875> ya
<asac> with some luck we will be able to get it before lucid as final
 * gnomefreak adds git to learn after learning a text email 
<asac> or after. not sure if we will migrate nspluginwrapper users there when they release after lucid
 * eagles0513875 needs to do the same
<asac> but that might be anoptions
<eagles0513875> flash is a mess
<asac> oh yes.
<eagles0513875> even on windows
<eagles0513875> firefox on windows for some reason if you have alot of tabs open with flash it doesnt know how to handle them very well and crashes
<gnomefreak> i had a page on mutt but dont recall what i did with it
<gnomefreak> flash 64 needs to get into archives im tired of answering i dont know if it will make it in
<eagles0513875> hehe
<eagles0513875> thats what i was asking as well
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: it seems to be the solution to nsplugin crashing as im following a bug on lp about it
<gnomefreak> problem is 64bit is having alot of issues last i heard
<eagles0513875> asac:  mentioned something about security
<gnomefreak> flash == piece of crap IMHO
<gnomefreak> it will never bee worth a thing for Linux
<gnomefreak> missing basic support
<gnomefreak> libnspr4-0d :)
<gnomefreak> nss still not here i dont think
<gnomefreak> nope its not
<BUGabundo_remote> kenvandine: both trunk and daily ppa use an entire CPU on idle :(
<ripps> Is chromium-browser from the dev ppa gonna see the internal flash plugin?
<fta> it should
<BUGabundo> evening
<fta> \o/ https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/chromium-codecs-ffmpeg/0.5+svn20100326r42726+42573+42890-0ubuntu1
<ripps> is the nonfree codecs gonna be put in the restriced/multiverse repos?
<fta> good question. i've renamed -nonfree to -extra (per upstream request) and they claim this whole debate does not concern users watching videos but publishers
<fta> so it may not be an issue at all to ship just the full thing in universe/main
<BUGabundo_WC> you mean main could actually include close codecs??
<mahfouz> _WC means watercooler?
<fta> i don't know, i will let the archive admins decide once the binaries are built and re-enter the NEW queue
<BUGabundo_sofa> mahfouz: bathroom
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-31
<ddecator_> does renaming a profile essentially create a new profile?
<BUGabundo_remote> BOONNNSSSSSS DDIIIIIAAAASSSSSSSSS
<ddecator_> and hello again BUGabundo_remote =p
 * BUGabundo_remote hugs ddecator_ and throws him up in the air
 * BUGabundo_remote waves as he goes up
<ddecator_> BUGabundo_remote: whoa o.o
<ddecator_> haha
<ddecator_> BUGabundo_remote: quick question. do you know if a user simply renaming their firefox profile has the same effect as creating a new profile?
<BUGabundo_remote> yes
<BUGabundo_remote> but $ firefox --ProfileManager is a better option
<ddecator_> right, i think that's what they used...i'm working on a bug report and i asked them to make a new profile, gave them the command, and they said they renamed it, haha. just wanted to make sure so i can respond accordingly
<ddecator_> unless you can't rename a profile using the profile manager, idk
<BUGabundo_remote> much better then that
<BUGabundo_remote> is to start on SAFEMODE and reproduce
<BUGabundo_remote> much less hassle
<BUGabundo_remote> or if wanna do it the _funny_ way
<BUGabundo_remote> ask them to start a Gnome Guest Session from FUSA
<BUGabundo_remote> that's a clean, destructable user profile
<BUGabundo_remote> works with 9.10 and 10.04
<ddecator_> i used to ask people to try safe-mode, but i didn't want them to accidently reset all of their settings or anything because they didn't read the dialogue box that pops up =p
<BUGabundo_remote> the hard part would be for screenshots to be send back
<BUGabundo_remote> yeah, that could be dangerous
<ddecator_> idk, it's 3:10am here, i need to figure that out tomorrow...er, later today, haha
<fta2> do we have a minifier for javascript in lucid?
<ripps> hmmmmm.... html5 youtube causes chromium dev ppa to crash
<fta2> ripps, ? url?
<fta2> wfm here in x64
<fta2> using trunk
<ripps> fta2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZlyHtSZsYQ&feature=grec
<ripps> actually, I think it crashes everytime I try to play any video
<ripps> I can play video podcasts from google reader, I always have to open the link in epiphany to play it.
<fta2> that url works for me
<fta2> chromium-browser 5.0.365.0~svn20100329r42923-0ubuntu1~ucd1
<fta2> chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra 0.5+svn20100330r43036+43030+43160-0ubuntu1~ucd1
<ripps> fta2: yeah, I have the same packages.
<fta2> if you can get a crash trace, please file a bug
<ripps> geez, 87 mb just for a dbg package
<BUGabundo_remote> fta we are not bundling flash with chromium are we ??
<BUGabundo_remote> please say NO
<BUGabundo_remote> ripps: WFM
<ripps> wfm?
<BUGabundo_remote> Works For Me
<ripps> ah
<ripps> I'm installing some dbg packages now to try to get to the root of the problem
<ripps> hmm... chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra-dbg tries to install ffmpeg package instead of ffmpeg-extra
<ripps> fta2: I'm not getting anything in gdb when a crash occurs, how do I get gdb to focus on a particular tab's thread?
<ripps> 0xb6e0e26c in av_opt_set_defaults2 () from /usr/lib/chromium-browser/libffmpegsumo.so
<ripps> fta2 BUGabundo_remote: ^^
<BUGabundo_remote> don't look at me
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm just an user
<ripps> Hmm... when I use the normal ffmepg-codecs, not -extra, browser doesn't crash, but the video never loads, the loading icon just keeps going.
<BUGabundo_remote> html5 is on the "normal"
<fta2> ripps, please install the codecs dbg too, then let apport resolve it
<fta2> BUGabundo_remote, internal flash, not sure. this needs to be discussed
<fta2> there are pros and cons
<ripps> fta2: well, -extras-dbg removes the -extra package and installs the normal -ffmpeg package. Apport doesn't seem to capture any crashes in chromium, so I'm not sure how that should help.
<ripps> And I only experience the "crash" with the -extra codecs, normal just never loads.
<fta2> hm, i need to fix that dbg thing then
<fta2> fixed, but bzr is down, and lp read-only
<ripps> I'm going to bed anyway, I've already filed a bug at the chromium bug tracker.
<chrisccoulson> asac - so, i've nearly finished with the mozilla updates now. i've updated nss in karmic to 3.12.6 as required. we don't need to update nss in jaunty for the default browser (3.0), but we ship 3.5/1.9.1 in universe which needs it. is that ok to update too?
<ripps> fta2: dev-channel google chrome works with youtube html5, but not chromium. So I think something must be wrong with the codec packages.
<BUGabundo> bRoas
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-01
<micahg> asac: are you around?
<ddecator_> looks like we may have a fix for the songbird gstreamer issues =)
<micahg> ddecator_: k, haven't had a chance to look at your email yet
<ddecator_> micahg: i was just letting you know that the upstream devs produced my bug and were working on a fix. i'm building with their patch to see if it works
<asac> micahg: whats up?
<asac> have to run out in 5 ;)
<micahg> asac: what needs to be prepared for 3.0/3.5 updates?
<micahg> and thunderbird?
<asac> micahg: chrisccoulson was on that iirc
<asac> iirc he uploaded it there
<asac> micahg: how is porting going ;)?
<micahg> I didn't see any new commits or updates to -security PPA
<micahg> asac: one left for main, that I should have doen by sunday
<asac> i definitly told chris to take care of it
<asac> he is on it
<micahg> asac: Thunderbird also?
<asac> micahg: all the rest is uploaded
<micahg> asac: for main, yed
<micahg> *yes
<asac> micahg: was tbird updated?
<asac> micahg: and insecure list ... any progress?
<micahg> asac: yes, I'm spinning a tarball to test
<asac> we should start pushing stuff for hardy to a ppa
<asac> micahg: in the end chris should take care of all this
<micahg> asac: insecure, jsut edbrowse, gluezilla, and miro
<asac> micahg: feel free to poke him aggressively
<micahg> asac: ok, i missed him by about 20 minutes when I came back
<asac> micahg: so insecure was no progress for a week? ;)
<asac> whats the problem with those
<asac> we need to get those resolves
<asac> resolved
<asac> with highest prio
<micahg> asac: edbrowse I'm working on a wrapper script but chris couldn;t tell me whats wrong
<micahg> miro I did some tests, mostly works
<asac> micahg: wrapper?
<micahg> some python errors I wantes him to look at
<micahg> asac: mozjs
<micahg> needs LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<micahg> is there another way to do that
<asac> you need to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/xulrunner-`xulrunner --gre-version`
<micahg> asac: yes, where?
<asac> in a wrapper script
<micahg> ok
<asac> does edbrowse use gecko embedding?
<micahg> so I tried that, but my rules scripts is failing somehow
<micahg> yes
<asac> if so it should use the standalone glue rather than linking against libmozjs
<asac> micahg: post your rules
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/zcMgSbYG
<asac> post-install is a rule and not a command
<micahg> I've been trying to finish off the lucid porting list so we can drop xul191
<asac> jjust add the lines where you want them to happen
<asac> thats easiest
<micahg> asac: my shell script generation is failing
<micahg> make: *** No rule to make target `debian/edbrowse.sh', needed by `pre-build'.  Stop.
<asac> well. dont call post-install
<micahg> I got rid of that
<asac> copy those lines directly where you have post-install
<asac> then you did something else wrong
<micahg> I also jsut realized my approach is flawed and I shouldn't do substitution in the script
<asac> yes
<asac> debian/edbrowse.sh
<asac> doesnt exist
<micahg> right, but I made a .in file and added a % target
<asac> if you dont have that file it will happen like it
<asac> well
<asac> %: wont work there
<asac> just do it manually before you copy
<asac> and remove it in clean:
<asac> and dont try to use a rule ;)
<micahg> I'm just going to add the .sh file as is as I won't be modifying anything ATM
<asac> yes. even better
<asac> drop the other code then
<asac> e.g. the code you added for %:... :)
<micahg> that's what I get for trying too hard :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> cool
<asac> ok
<asac> i dont think its using gecko embedding
<asac> LIBS = -lpcre -lssl -lcurl $(shell pkg-config --libs mozilla-js)
<asac> so its really using js only
<asac> so yeah. you are doing it right
<asac> with those two changes it probably owrks
<asac> so is chris working on porting at all ?
<asac> e.g. i never hear anything from him
<asac> no questions/nothing
<micahg> asac: he uploaded soemthign that wasn't ready
<micahg> instead of uploading all the FF/XUL stuff I needed uploaded
<micahg> kazekhase is broke
<asac> hmm ok
<micahg> galeon has a weird error on start for myportal
<asac> yeah
<asac> is that a regression?
<asac> imo we should kill galeon
<asac> thats dead meat
<micahg> asac: idk if it's a regression
<asac> dont waste time if its not a regression
<micahg> I'll have to check in a karmic cd
<asac> yeah. but even without we should just kill it imo
<micahg> and add to blacklist from syncing from debianm/
<asac> yes
<micahg> ok, I can file the bug
<micahg> what's the priority on seamonkey
<asac> right. give me bug id so i can ack that
<micahg> we can't have 1.x in lucid
<micahg> I'll file a bug now
<asac> yes. someone needs to do that ... but i dont htink it should be you
<asac> we can do seamonkey after beta
<micahg> ok
<asac> ok thanks for the update. will be back tonight
<asac> e.g. in 12+ h
<micahg> asac: should we have a call then?
<micahg> no
<asac> hmm. yes. we can have that
<micahg> ok, we'll chat later then
<asac> but like 1730 UTC
<asac> if that works for oyu
<micahg> asac: tomorrow early is better
<asac> ok ... maybe lets do that
<asac> lets discuss that later
<asac> ttyl
<micahg> I'll catch up with chris in the morning
<ddecator_> micahg: they actually added the patch upstream, so i stopped my build and am building the newest trunk with the patch applied. assuming it works i'll push it to lp. just to make sure, am i supposed to request for a merge in songbird, or should i request a merge for the songbird-daily ppa?
<micahg> ddecator_: jsut to songbird
<ddecator_> micahg: alright, sure thing
<fta2> ripps, you said you filed a bug upstream, url?
<ripps> fta2: okay, just a sec. It seems that problem is only in chromium, as the equivalent version in google-chrome works fine.
<ripps> fta2: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=39969
<fta2> ripps, my codecs are most probably ahead of the dev channel
<ripps> -ffmpeg-extra crashes due to a problem that seems to originate in libsumo (or something), while -ffmpeg just doesn't load anything at all.
<fta2> hmm
<fta2> the non -extra wont work for youtube. youtube html5 needs h264, which is only in -extra
<ripps> I can't get debug any more refined debug symbols because -ffmpeg-extra-dbg doesn't depend on -ffmpeg-extra.
<fta2> i fixed that yesterday
<ripps> fta2: hasn't made it to ppa yet, then.
<fta2> yep, i can see that
<ripps> I've switched to google-chrome for now, as it seems to work just a well as chromium, and at least html5 vids play now.
<fta2> :(
<micahg> fta2: I see you stopped pushing intrepid dailies
<fta2> yep
<fta2> it's EOL
<micahg> fta2: not till EOM
<fta2> ?
<micahg> April 30
<fta2> pitti asked me to stop doing dailies for old distros, to save build cycles
<micahg> fta2: that's fine, just wanted to let you know it's not officially EOL till Apr 30, but I doubt anyone using a daily would still be using intrepid at this point
<micahg> fta2: BTW, we should be able to start songbird daily up again soon, ddecator_ has put a lot of work into fixing the build, I just need to review and merge
<ddecator_> =)
<fta2> micahg, ok.
<fta2> micahg, btw, there's no point in me continuing to run the bot for moz stuff as i no longer contribute. It just adds my name everywhere and it's not right. I'd appreciate if you could take over.
<micahg> ddecator_: probably after beta 2
<micahg> fta2: ok, can you wait until after lucid release?
<fta2> sure
<micahg> I have a server that I can use, just no time to set everything up
<ddecator_> micahg: no problem, i'm just glad to have it working. i'll keep up with packaging daily builds and hopefully getting some more features working properly
<micahg> fta2: so I assume you would prefer me starting up the songbird daily builds from my server when I'm ready them?
<micahg> *then?
<fta2> if it takes you too long, i can restart it from here
<micahg> ok, we'll see when I get to approving the merge
<micahg> This weekend I have to focus on squeezing everything I can into Lucid Beta 2
<ddecator_> micahg: still figuring things out, but if there is ever anything i can do to help, don't hesitate to ask
<micahg> ddecator_: after we get it running again, if you can keep the patches in sync, that would be great
<ddecator_> micahg: sure thing
<ddecator_> micahg: once you tell me what all that entails =p
<ddecator_> micahg: doesn't have to be now though
<fta2> micahg, is your MSA broken?
<fta2> seems it was yesterday, looks fine now, n-m
<ddecator_> micahg: works perfect for me now, i'll push to lp and request the merge. i can work on doing some cleanup with weekend, getting some more info in the copyright file
<ddecator_> s/with/this
<micahg> ddecator_: ok
<ddecator_> micahg: btw, the upstream dev tested on older gstreamer builds, and the new patch doesn't seem to conflict in any way
<micahg> ddecator_: prism isn't the cause of not starting
<ddecator_> micahg: i thought that's what was causing the issue?
<micahg> ddecator_: no, it's the symlinked paths
<ddecator_> micahg: oh, sorry, misunderstood that bug then
<micahg> The fix should have been pushed already...
<ddecator_> want me to ask him to make sure his system is fully up-to-date?
<micahg> ddecator_: nope
<micahg> it wasn't pushed yet, that's the problem
<ddecator_> ah
<micahg> k, I really need to go to sleep :)
<ddecator_> so do i
<ddecator_> micahg: night
<fta2> ddecator, there's no need to create a changelog entry for each version. just keep the last one UNRELEASED until it enters the real repos, we do that for all dailies
<fta2> ripps, updated the codecs in all ppas, please retry
<ripps> fta2: kinda busy right now, I'll get around to it in half hour or so
<fta2> ok
<BUGabundo> morning
<ripps> fta2: okay, I installed -ffmpeg-extra and -ffmpeg-extra-dbg, with chromium in --single-process mode. The browser doesn't crash on youtube videos now, but instead, youtube says my browser doesn't recongnize the video formats available.
<fta2> eh? weird
<ripps> hold on, let me try commenting out the flags I have set in /etc/chromium/default
<ripps> fta2: nope, even with all my previous flags commented out, youtube can't detect the codec.
<ripps> Was h.264 removed?
<ripps> fta2: how can I be sure that chromium is even loading libffmpegsumo.so?
<[reed]> really? you're patching NSS?
<[reed]> not cool
 * ripps is now trying the normal -ffmpeg package
<ripps> yeah, that didn't work either
<ripps> *sigh*
<fta2> ripps, the normal -ffmpeg package is not supposed to work, it's only for ogg/vorbis/theora
<fta2> let me try
<ripps> I know, I was just making sure.
<fta2> hm, there's a problem. it regressed for me too
<Dimmuxx> what's the holdup on 3.6.2 now that nss is updated?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks for pushing Firefox/Xulrunner
<chrisccoulson> micahg - you're welcome
<chrisccoulson> did you enjoy your days off?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, it was nice
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we need to retry a few FTBFS builds after xulrunner 1.9.2.2 builds on all arches
<micahg> chrisccoulson: gtk-vnc and gnome-chemistry-utils
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks for asking :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, pitti will do gtk-vnc once xulrunner is published, and then i will do g-c-u too
<chrisccoulson> but that might be tomorrow now as there's quite a delay on the builders
<Dimmuxx> is the fontfix included in it?
<micahg> Dimmuxx: no
<Dimmuxx> oh I thought it was approved, but not until 3.6.3 then or will 3.6.2 be rebuilt eventually?
<micahg> Dimmuxx: what was approved?
<chrisccoulson> there will be another 3.6.2 update with the cairo patch hopefully in time for beta 2
<Dimmuxx> micahg: the cairo patch
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, yes, that was approved
<chrisccoulson> hey micahg
<chrisccoulson> so, we won't need a new nss in the firefox-stable PPA for karmic, as that's being updated already
<chrisccoulson> but the others will either need the new nss, or we'd need to build them with the bundled version instead
<chrisccoulson> are the packages in the firefox-stable PPA using bundled xulrunner?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes
<chrisccoulson> micahg - so, the safe option is probably to build the updates for <= jaunty with bundled nss
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I don't know what the implications are for in build NSS vs system NSS...but in source NSS is automatic if there's no system NSS
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i think for the firefox-stable PPA, built-in NSS should be the safer option. there's no rdepends on any of the packages in the PPA, so it's not likely to break anything else
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, I'll push that tonight then, I have to disable the firefox-kde patch as well for the < lucid releases
<asac> why not push the nss to stable PPA?
<asac> i think we need it anyway for 3.5
<asac> in our security update?
<asac> whats the status on that?
<chrisccoulson> asac - we need it for the karmic update only
<asac> yes. but then we can push it to jaunty too
<asac> we will need it soon anyway
<chrisccoulson> and that's uploaded to the u-m-s PPA already (i'm just waiting for it to build before uploading anything else)
<asac> so we can have it tested in nss
<chrisccoulson> pitti just adjusted the score for nss so it builds quicker
<micahg> asac: I can push NSS to stable PPA tonight if you want for < karmic
<micahg> and for karmic too if it's not in archive yet
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i don't think nss will be copied across now until after the weekend, with most people being on holiday from tomorrow
<micahg> asac: should I use ~mfs~DISTRO1 for NSS suffix so they get the in archive version when we push it?
<asac> micahg: someone should quickly test it for jaunty ... but otherwise yes.
<asac> maybe push it to daily ppa first
<micahg> asac: I don't think I have rights to daily PPA yet
<micahg> asac: also, should I make branches for each release in the stable PPA?
<ccheney> asac: what replaces xulrunner-dev in main?
<ccheney> asac: i noticed i can't get it for OOo building in main anymore
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you know why xulrunner-dev was demoted?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - one second, just on a call
<ccheney> hmm it seems xulrunner-dev was probably in main in the past but got demoted to universe but xulrunner-1.9.2-dev is still in main
<ccheney> asac: was that a mistake i see the source package is relatively new, so maybe xulrunner-dev just got forgotten in universe?
<micahg> ccheney: no, this was done before 1.9.2.2 was upload
<ccheney> micahg: hmm well it was apparently still in main as of Mar 26, and now i can no longer build OOo
<ccheney> mar 26 was after xulrunner-1.9.2 source was uploaded so it appears it was done intentionally in past couple days
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i asked pitti to demote the whole of xulrunner-1.9.1 now, as it doesn't seem like anything needs it in main now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, there are 2 more things, I should be fixed today, 1 monday
<chrisccoulson> we're going to see if anything comes up on component-mismatches or wherever these things get flagged up on, and then fix them before beta 2
<micahg> chrisccoulson: but since it happened before the 1.9.1.9 upload, xulrunner-dev accidentally got demoted
<ccheney> micahg: ah so it should still be in main then?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, the xulrunner-dev provided by 1.9.2 got accidentally demoted too?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: yes
<chrisccoulson> that definately needs fixinf
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll ping pitti about that, sorry
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: no problem :) just wondering if i needed to change my packaging for OOo :)
<chrisccoulson> i uploaded 1.9.1 today without xulrunner-dev as well
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, it's still a problem on IA64 as we don't have a good build of xulrunner-1.9.2 yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so I don't know if it should have been demoted yet
<chrisccoulson> we're running out of opportunities to make changes like this though (after beta-2 is released, there is only 1 week before final freeze), so we should probably use this time now to fix inconsistencies like this
<chrisccoulson> pitti has re-promoted xulrunner-dev again now
<chrisccoulson> but you need to wait 1 hour for the next publisher run
<chrisccoulson> ok, i will have a look at the ia64 build issue later
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: ok thanks, i don't think i will have OOo uploaded by then, still have to fix a couple bugs
<fta> kenvandine, what files/dirs from gwibber should i restore if i create a new desktop (just reinstalled my main desktop on a new/bigger/faster disk)
<kenvandine> fta just couchdb
<fta> where is that?
<kenvandine>  ~/.local/share/desktopcouch/gwibber*
<fta> ok
<kenvandine>  ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/gwibber*
<kenvandine> i think
<kenvandine> i just use ubuntuone :)
<fta> wow.. 200MB
<kenvandine> fta, and you are running gwibber trunk right?
<fta> yes
<kenvandine> you must have a ton of messages
<kenvandine> since we auto compact the DB now
<kenvandine> it must have been much bigger
<chrisccoulson> mine is ~35MB, and i get hardly any messages ;)
<fta> 191M    .local/share/desktop-couch/.gwibber_messages_design
<micahg> chrisccoulson: will you have time to look at IA64 after beta 2?
<fta> it tough to reconfigure a nicely tuned desktop from scratch, confs are everywhere :(
<fta> +'s
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'll probably need to look at it before beta 2 really
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I file a bug and assign to you?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, feel free
<chrisccoulson> have you had any experience with building ia64 stuff locally?
<chrisccoulson> i've never tried to do that before
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, I asked someone about it and was told that it tries to do the right thing IIRC
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you didn't have a chance to look at gjs did you?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: let's chat later today if you finish the FF30/FF35 updates
<chrisccoulson> yeah, no problem
<BUGa_vacations> kenvandine: gwibber still sucking a LOT of CPU
<BUGa_vacations> can't you guys trim it a bit ?
<BUGa_vacations> also, show account server name in the account lables! having them all say "BUGabundo" doesn't help
<kenvandine> BUGa_vacations, is it higher now?
<kenvandine> i should be :)
<fta> where is the pref to get icons only in toolbars? can't find it
<kenvandine> not being funny... there is a keyring bug that is affecting lots of things
<BUGa_vacations> kenvandine: yeah I know that can be it
<BUGa_vacations> but all I see in atop is gwibber :(
<kenvandine> gwibber-service or gwibber?
<BUGa_vacations> services mostly
<BUGa_vacations> let me restart it
<kenvandine> and is it like 100%?
<kenvandine> or over 90% all the time?
<rickspencer3> I run gwibber non-stop
<rickspencer3> and it peaks at like 9% when it's loading the window
<BUGa_vacations>   Installed: 2.31.1~bzr703-0ubuntu1~daily1
<rickspencer3> otherwise, doesn't even show up on top
<BUGa_vacations> rickspencer3: how many / which services?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i really wish i knew why your not affected by this bug
<BUGa_vacations> how large is your DB?
<rickspencer3> identica, twitter, facebook
<BUGa_vacations> identica, two other SNs, twitter
<rickspencer3> my DB has to be maxed out, since I have been running it forever
<BUGa_vacations> daily trunk on lucid 64 bits
<BUGa_vacations> two streams
<BUGa_vacations> HOME and replies
<BUGa_vacations> rickspencer3: you ?
<kenvandine> ls -lh ~/.local/desktop-couch/gwibber_messages.couch
<rickspencer3> I have 4 streams
<BUGa_vacations> ls: cannot access /home/bugabundo/.local/desktop-couch/gwibber_messages.couch: No such file or directory
<rickspencer3> I keep replies open as well
<kenvandine> whoops
<BUGa_vacations> can't fit more then 3 stream on my 13.3"
<kenvandine> ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/gwibber_messages.couch
<BUGa_vacations> -rw-r--r-- 1 bugabundo bugabundo 43M 2010-04-01 17:17 /home/bugabundo/.local/share/desktop-couch/gwibber_messages.couch
<BUGa_vacations> rickspencer3: compiz or metacity?
<rickspencer3> compiz
<BUGa_vacations> nvidia?
<rickspencer3> -intel
<BUGa_vacations> there must be a root cause for this
<rickspencer3> right
<rickspencer3> I thought it's been traced back to access to the keyring
<rickspencer3> apps that access the keyring go haywire on certain people's computers
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, is that not correct?
<BUGa_vacations> rickspencer3: auto login on GDM?
<rickspencer3> no
<rickspencer3> I login with GDM
<BUGa_vacations> ahh
<BUGa_vacations> I have autologing
<kenvandine> that shouldn't matter
<BUGa_vacations> could that be it, trigerring the cpu?
<BUGa_vacations> I have the same prob with gnome-do
<kenvandine> although... i don't even know if BUGa_vacations' problem is keyring
<rickspencer3> "shouldn't matter" ;)
<BUGa_vacations>   PID  SYSCPU  USRCPU  VGROW  RGROW  RDDSK  WRDSK  ST EXC S  CPU CMD     1/3
<BUGa_vacations>  1401 11930h28m   0.01s   100K    24K     0K     4K  --   - S 200% indicator-appl
<BUGa_vacations> 31243   4.66s   9.11s     0K     0K     0K     0K  --   - R  92% gwibber-servic
<BUGa_vacations>   387   0.00s  12.56s     0K     0K     0K     0K  --   - S  84% gnome-do
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, do you autlogin?
<kenvandine> no
<rickspencer3> so that rules that out, right htere
<BUGa_vacations>   387   0.05s  13.34s     0K     0K     0K     0K  --   - S  89% gnome-do
<BUGa_vacations> 31243   5.17s   8.22s     0K     0K     0K     0K  --   - R  89% gwibber-servic
<kenvandine>   1401 11930h28m   0.01s   100K    24K     0K     4K  --   - S 200% indicator-appl
<kenvandine> wtf!
<BUGa_vacations> it was a peak
<kenvandine> still
<BUGa_vacations> atop running in 15 sec sample
<BUGa_vacations>   387   0.00s  11.55s     0K     0K     0K     0K  --   - S  77% gnome-do
<BUGa_vacations> 31243   4.01s   7.11s    16K     0K     0K     0K  --   - R  74% gwibber-servic
<BUGa_vacations>   704   0.93s   1.41s 402.4M 25420K     0K     0K  N-   - S  16% gwibber-servic
<BUGa_vacations>   705   0.45s   0.76s 402.4M 25104K     0K     0K  N-   - S   8% gwibber-servic
<BUGa_vacations> err
<BUGa_vacations> time to kill DO
<BUGa_vacations> :(
<BUGa_vacations>  1447    491.4M     2.0G        25544K                       13% bash
<BUGa_vacations> wow
<BUGa_vacations> talk about mem leaks
<fta> bash?
<BUGa_vacations> 31243   1.80s   3.38s     0K     0K     0K     0K  --   - R  99% gwibber-servic
<BUGa_vacations> kenvandine: yeah GS is stuck
<BUGa_vacations> but since its now so fast starting
<kenvandine> that is exactly what happens with the keyring
<BUGa_vacations> I just close it and open when I need it
<kenvandine> that sucks though
<kenvandine> or rickspencer3, i know why you don't see that with gwibber
<rickspencer3> oh yeah?
<BUGa_vacations> lol
<BUGa_vacations> why?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, your accounts are still storing passwords plain text
<rickspencer3> d'oh
<BUGa_vacations> LOLOLOLOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLL
<kenvandine> so we don't auto convert people
<chrisccoulson> plaintext passwords?
<BUGa_vacations> btw
<BUGa_vacations> let me check the state of SN OAuth
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, should I delete the passwords from couch?
<kenvandine> BUGa_vacations, have you run gwibber-accounts and re-saved?
<chrisccoulson> how do people fix that? ;)
<BUGa_vacations> now that even google porvides this
<BUGa_vacations> kenvandine: nope
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, open accounts and edit an account
<kenvandine> click save
<kenvandine> it will convert it to storing in keyring
<BUGa_vacations> is it going to get worse?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine - thanks
<kenvandine> BUGa_vacations, oh... and your still getting that much CPU load?
<fta> what's going on with the official builders? i've been waiting for several days to push chromium, but the codecs are still waiting for a slot :(
<chrisccoulson> when did that change btw?
<kenvandine> BUGa_vacations, look in the web view... please
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, yesterdays upload
<BUGa_vacations>  saved
<kenvandine> or in trunk about a week ago
<kenvandine> ok... i wanted you to make sure first :)
<chrisccoulson> fta - they're incredibly busy at the moment
<BUGa_vacations> kenvandine: webview?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, so I changed and saved my identi.ca pw, and quit gwibber
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, ok
<rickspencer3> so if I open gwibber now, I should see the cpu peg?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> BUGa_vacations, the web interface to couch, called futon
 * BUGa_vacations kisses kenvandine arse
<fta> amd64	2	 88 jobs (14 hours), i386	3	 950 jobs (12 hours)
<fta> weird
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine - it would be worth sending an email to ubuntu-devel-announce about that change, so people know how to convert their plaintext password in to an encrypted one
<BUGa_vacations>   PID  SYSCPU  USRCPU  VGROW  RGROW  RDDSK  WRDSK  ST EXC S  CPU CMD     1/11
<BUGa_vacations>  1243   5.17s   9.25s   -16K     0K     0K    12K  --   - R  96% gwibber-servic
<BUGa_vacations>  1350   2.47s   3.34s     0K     0K      -      -  NE   0 E  39% <gwibber-serv>
<BUGa_vacations>  1349   1.26s   1.36s     0K     0K      -      -  NS  15 E  17% <gwibber-serv>
<chrisccoulson> there's a lot of people testing at this point in the cycle ;)
<chrisccoulson> (sorry if you've already done that)
<kenvandine> i haven't
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, good idea
<chrisccoulson> i think you probably should do
<chrisccoulson> :)
<BUGa_vacations> kenvandine: now what??
<kenvandine> although that will just make that many more people angry about the keyring bug
<kenvandine> BUGa_vacations, dunno... :)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, yeah, probably best to wait until that's fixed then
<kenvandine> problem is it is hard to figure out for sure if the keyring is causing your problem
<chrisccoulson> but once that's fixed, it would definately be worth announcing it
<kenvandine> since there is nothing in the logs or even in a strace
<kenvandine> so weird
<chrisccoulson> asac - i think i've probably asked you already, but would you mind having a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Lucid/FirefoxNewSupportModel/extension-list at some point, just in case there are some removal candidates that you don't agree with?
<chrisccoulson> i want to start getting these cleaned up next week really
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i would appreciate your feedback on those too ;)
<maxb> ooi, what's the current outlook on enigmail for lucid?
<gnomefreak> how the hell do i change the amount of chars on a line in a thunderbird compose/reply window?
<gnomefreak> i really cant stand the sideways scroll changing size of window doesnt help unless i amke it reall really big
<sebner> asac: bah, you br0ke firefox with your last upload :P
<gnomefreak> now you tell me :(
<BUG_vacations> evening
<gnomefreak> bug 8803
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 8803 in mozilla-thunderbird "mozilla-thunderbird-offline: Invalid symlink prevents installation" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8803
<gnomefreak> when did we go back to 4 digit reportts
<gnomefreak> bug 11199
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 11199 in mozilla-thunderbird "mozilla-thunderbird: segfault on startup" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/11199
<micahg> [reed]: are patches still being accepted for 1.9.2.3?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-02
<asac> chrisccoulson: lets talk about extensions tomorrow
<asac> will check that list more carefully
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, no worries
<asac> i think some of those marked as removed should stay
<chrisccoulson> i won't be around all day tomorrow
<asac> but if you say its broken upstream, its probably fine
<asac> chrisccoulson: yeah i figure
<asac> ;)
<asac> friday is holiday
<asac> i think i will catch you
<asac> will fly back on sat
<asac> and take tue a swap day
<asac> but we can surealy chat to sort this out to nail down the rest for lucid
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it would be good to get that sorted before final freeze
<asac> ack
<asac> chrisccoulson: i think in general its fine and you should decide what to do
<asac> i just think one or two of those marked as removed might be policically nice to keep
<asac> otherwise ... well done.
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, thanks
<chrisccoulson> the other thing micahg mentioned to me tonight is bug 525621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525621 in xulrunner-1.9 "package xulrunner-1.9 1.9.0.18+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525621
<asac> whats the problem there=
<asac> =
<asac> ?
<asac> damn ;)
<chrisccoulson> that seems tricky to solve (it's hardy's 1.9.0 xul postrm script failing, when we remove it after the upgrade)
<chrisccoulson> i've not looked at it in detail yet, but it's the update-alternatives call which fails
<asac> chrisccoulson: in the old package postrm?
<asac> hmm
<chrisccoulson> so, i'm not sure how to handle that other than providing a transitional xul1.9 package in lucid whose purpose is just to clean up the mess from hardy
<asac> chrisccoulson: yeah. .... what removes the package actually?
<chrisccoulson> i think update-manager gives the option to remove it because it's no longer in the archive
<asac> true
<asac> so yeah. i think if all rdepends are gone using a transitional package is probably the right way
<chrisccoulson> so, i'll think about how to do that over the weekend
<asac> or talking to mvo if he can do somde hack on update-manager side
<asac> he can do some tstuff
<asac> and we dont support these upgrades just with apt-get dist-upgrade
<asac> so if there is an update-manager tweak that would be fine
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i will chat to him too
<asac> kk... sounds like a plan
<asac> ok have to drop out ... busy day tomorrow again :(
<asac> will be back at 1700 UTC for a bit
<asac> then back on wednesday :/
<asac> but lets chat in the meantime if you are there
<asac> 22:16 < sebner> asac: bah, you br0ke firefox with your last upload :P
<asac> chrisccoulson: ^^
<asac> any idea what happened?
<crimsun> in Lucid? that doesn't make sense. It WFM.
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'm not sure. i've not had any issues yet
<asac> chrisccoulson: did the security updates go out yet? if so, maybe check bugs sorted by NEW
<asac> ;)
<asac> e.g. most recent
<asac> not sure ... sebner posted it here in the channel a few ours ago
<chrisccoulson> asac - not yet, i'm still waiting for the xulrunner builds to finish and publish
<asac> lets check with him; if there is not a bug flood its probably ok
<chrisccoulson> then i will do the firefox uploads to the PPA in the morning
<chrisccoulson> there's been quite some delay with the builders today, mostly due to me ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: yeah. maybe try to catch sebner tomorrow ... maybe he is running security ppa
<asac> most likely its just noise ;)
<asac> but better safe than sorry
<chrisccoulson> yeah, possibly. the security PPA is still in transition at the moment until everything builds
<asac> kk
<chrisccoulson> asac - and the lucid firefox upload isn't published yet either
<asac> hmm
<asac> so it probably was ppa indeed. i think we should really check if we can find him
<asac> though he might just be confused ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i will try and get hold of him
<chrisccoulson> but things haven't settled down yet in the security PPA
<chrisccoulson> oh, ok, firefox is published on i386 in lucid
<chrisccoulson> but not on amd64, which is why i don;'t see it
<asac> crimsun: thx. you run i386?
 * asac off (sorry ... long and early day tomorrow)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: anything else we need to chat about tonight or you need me to take care of?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: new version of Firefox, I'm bumping the changelog
<micahg> chrisccoulson: FYI, NSS needs NSPR >= 4.8 which means I have to add that to the PPA for <= Jaunty as well
<sebner> asac: I'm never confused :P
<asac> heh
<asac> sebner: so please talk to chris about your issues
<sebner> chrisccoulson: asac: issue is gone. Yesterday I updated firefox (normal lucid repo) and restartet it. dpkg -l showed 3.6.2 but firefox itself still 3.6. Another restart, same result. Everything worked fine except debian git webbrowsing showed me this XML-failure thing. Now everything is fine
<asac> sebner: ok. seems your firefox wasnt properly restarted then
<asac> e.g. log out/in cures it
<sebner> asac: aye, I'll keep that in mind :) It just confused me that restarted firefox *twice* and nothing changed
<asac> sebner: right. ffox for ages soketimes goes in bad state
<asac> when running while upgrading
<asac> especially if you see the XML failure its always busted frm there on
<sebner> asac: I guess but the restart normally works. I guess if was your april joke. If (user == sebner) break();
<sebner> ;-P
<asac> heh
<fta> chromium does better there. it's not impacted by upgrades
<asac> well. chromium is all static
<asac> so its not any magic ;)
<asac> i would expect that upgrading might make the -sandbox thing incompatible from time to time
<asac> or is that preloaded and never loaded after start?
<fta> nope, ch keeps fd opens to plenty of files, so upgrades have no impact until either ch or the desktop is restarted
<fta> restarting my desktop, brb
<sebner> asac: GRR, yesterday firefox 3.6.3 got released.
<BUGabundo> fta: what is this I read about BZR repo changing formats? I can't upgrade most of my local branches
<asac> chrisccoulson: ^^ (ffox 3.6.3)
<asac> :)
<asac> BUGabundo: you need to upgrade them
<BUGabundo> I need?
<BUGabundo> they are not mine
<asac> bug 541030
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 541030 in linux-ti-omap "omap kernel musb/ehci ports not enabled on beagleboard" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541030
<chrisccoulson> hi asac
<fta> BUGabundo, then drop yours and fetch new ones
<chrisccoulson> another ffox release?
<BUGabundo> ok
<asac> hi chrisccoulson
<asac> chrisccoulson: welcome to the world of mozilla ,)
<asac> 12:21 < sebner> asac: GRR, yesterday firefox 3.6.3 got released.
<asac> probably a firedrill
<asac> so we shouldnt push .2 to stable channels
<asac> chrisccoulson: ^^
<chrisccoulson> ok, i can do that today. i was planning to do an upload today anyway, because the font-rendering is targetted for beta-2
<asac> chrisccoulson: thought that was up already?
<chrisccoulson> asac - not yet, the upload yesterday was what was already tagged in the branch
<asac> ah ok
<asac> yeah ... just skip it and make .3
<asac> and upload with both changelog entries in changes
<chrisccoulson> slangasek says the cut-off for beta-2 is today really
<chrisccoulson> so, i'll get that done
<asac> yes
<asac> yes
<asac> chrisccoulson: we should fix ubufox ... one second i think thats commited in upstream branch
<asac> (search engine being amazon on non en-US)
<sebner> asac: 1 april releases are bad but it seems to fix a grave security issue
<asac> chrisccoulson: do you know the bug id for search order?=
<asac> got it ... its bug 526411
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526411 in ubufox "In a fresh installation, firefox search engines are ordered alphabetically" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526411
<chrisccoulson> heh, yeah, i was waiting for lp to speed up a bit
<fta> BUGabundo, did you file a bug for the ugly fonts in ch?
<sebner> Why do I have the feeling that chrisccoulson is taking over the mighty mozilla monkey title from asac? :P
<asac> chrisccoulson: ok i released 0.9rc1 ubufox upstream
<asac> we should upload that
<asac> it just has a few bug fixes
<asac> i can do that if you want
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, thanks. i dont mind uploading that
<BUGabundo> fta: I haven't had a prob with them
<asac> we still have some bugs left for after beta ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: you want to do the merge to packaging branch etc.?
<fta> BUGabundo: my fixed font is not longer fixed
<chrisccoulson> yeah, can do
<asac> chrisccoulson: i think you cherry picked a patch that needs to get dropped with this
<asac> chrisccoulson: cool. tag is 0.9rc1
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<asac> chrisccoulson: i think the ubuntu branch has .bzr-builddeb/default.conf ... and you need to bump the tag there during the bzr merge
<BUGabundo> fta: I don't understand
<asac> chrisccoulson: hmm ubuntu2 was never ocmmitted to ubufox.ubuntu it seems
<asac> chrisccoulson: let me do that ;)... thats the least i can do for you ...
<chrisccoulson> asac - ubuntu2 was committed to lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubufox/ubuntu
<chrisccoulson> is that not the right branch?
<asac> chrisccoulson: odd
<asac> one second ... maybe i unbound my branch ;)
<asac> seems so
<asac> alright ... pulling
<chrisccoulson> asac - one of the security updates fails to build on hppa: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/42831066/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-hppa.xulrunner-1.9_1.9.0.19%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<chrisccoulson> :-/
<asac> chrisccoulson: that might not be a regression ... did the previous one work there?
<chrisccoulson> asac - hmm, the last security update ftbfs on hppa too
<chrisccoulson> so it's not a regression in this update
<asac> chrisccoulson: can you quick verify http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/ubufox_0.9~rc1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<asac> for the searchorder?
<asac> thanks
<asac> chrisccoulson: yeah. then we dont care for hardy hppa
<asac> we might want to fix it at some point if we have time :)
<chrisccoulson> ok, thats good then, i won't block on that
<asac> yep
<chrisccoulson> i'm still waiting for the builders to catch up with all the xulrunner uploads yesterday :/
<asac> chrisccoulson: try ubufox ;)
<asac> in the meantime :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, just doing that now
<asac> chrisccoulson: hmm. someone should bump prio on those
<asac> let me get ncommander do that
<chrisccoulson> asac - i got pitti to bump the priority on nss yesterday
<asac> if he is there
<asac> yes, but pitti is not here today :)
<asac> chrisccoulson: do you have urls for the builds that need to be bupmed?
<chrisccoulson> asac - these are the outstanding ones: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa/+builds
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, ubufox seems to work (just tested in french)
<asac> cool
<asac> uploading
<chrisccoulson> let me just delete my profile just to make sure
<chrisccoulson> ok, thats fine from a fresh profile too
<asac> cool
<asac> thanks for checking
<chrisccoulson> heh, i was just about to say "what happened to the amd64 builds of firefox", before i realised that i am actually running the latest version already :-/
<asac> heh
<asac> 14:30 < StevenK> asac: Sorting it out, I've asked Hobbsee to bump them
<asac> chrisccoulson: ^^
<sebner> asac: Hobbsee is still alive? Haven't seen her for ages
<fta> BUGa_vacations, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/fixed-fonts.png
<BUGa_vacations> fta: FF looks better
<fta> indeed
<fta> it changed (regressed) in ch a few days ago
<BUGa_vacations> looks nicer on my side
<fta> it's a fresh install of lucid
<fta> no font tweak at all
<BUGa_vacations> ill start a guest session and compare
<BUGa_vacations> brb
<BUGa_vacations> I keep forgeting chromium won't start on a new session
<BUGa_vacations> if open else where :(
<BUGa_vacations> I wish that would work OFTB
<BUGa_vacations> fta: can't start chromium in guest session
<BUGa_vacations> something about not able to move PID
<fta> sandbox issue?
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=34660
<BUGa_vacations> fta: subbed
<fta> BUGa_vacations, do you have the ms fonts installed?
<BUGa_vacations> probsbly
<fta> BUGa_vacations, ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<BUGa_vacations>   Installed: 3.2
<BUGa_vacations> guys, rant or serious thread http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/why-i-might-switch-to-mac-from-ubuntu/  ?
<chrisccoulson> asac - thanks. hopefully they will build a bit quicker now :)
<fta> http://www.osnews.com/story/23097/Quake_II_Ported_to_HTML5
<BUGa_vacations> I read it
<BUGa_vacations> though it was one more April fools joke
<fta> i'm not sure WebGL is part of html5 though
<chrisccoulson> asac - is it ok for me to apply the xulrunner patch bz467738_att351145_lockPref_everywhere.patch to firefox? TeTeT has been asking for that
<dutchie> Hi, I'm looking at fixing bug 541951 by applying the supplied patch, but I'm not sure how to deal with the .tar.bz file in lp:ubuntu/firefox. Could anybody point me in the right direction? (just asked in #ubuntu-motu)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 541951 in firefox "Firefox 3.6 does not honour lockPref " [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541951
<chrisccoulson> dutchie - there's no need to do anything with that, as i'm already looking at some firefox updates
<dutchie> the bug?
<chrisccoulson> yes
<dutchie> oh, ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: could that have been fixed with the patch I added last night for persistent settings?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - one second, i will check
<dutchie> for future reference, how would I deal with the tarball?
<micahg> dutchie: the mozilla team has special procedures for updates
<dutchie> does that translate into "leave mozilla bugs alone"?
<micahg> dutchie: not necessarily
<micahg> dutchie: the patch system takes care of the tarball, but updates don't get pushed until they land in our bzr branches
<micahg> dutchie: you can still propose a diff, but you would subscribe the mozilla team instead of sponsors to get it included
<dutchie> ok
<dutchie> well, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: also, that patch might be out of date as the bug was marked a dupe
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you know who this josh holland is?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - dutchie ;)
<micahg> ah
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we currently apply this  patch to xul192, so it should work ok with ff36 too
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, but it seems that there might have been a change to the patch upstream, but idk about that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I didn't mean to scare him off
<chrisccoulson> ok, i will have a look at that
<chrisccoulson> heh
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I reassign to  you?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, feel free
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I push nspr to firefox-stable PPA also?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, feel free to do that
<fta> rickspencer3, fyi,"[ubuntu/lucid] chromium-browser 5.0.342.7~r42476-0ubuntu1 (Waiting for approval)" since yesterday, but no idea where it is now, the link in the email is broken
<fta> and it's not listed there: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/chromium-browser/
<fta> (that's the version fixing your ssl issue)
<rickspencer3> thanks fta
<LLStarks> grrr. text input in 3.7 is so ****ed right now.
<LLStarks> you have click outside the text box to activate it.
<LLStarks> micahg, are forms and text boxes kaput in 3.7?
<micahg> LLStarks: what do you mean?
<LLStarks> i can't type in them unless i click another first
<micahg> sorry LLStarks, busy right now, ping me over the weekend and I'll try to reproduce
<LLStarks> okay
<fta> wfm
<micahg> asac: do I need to worry about in source NSS/NSPR for thunderbird stable?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are firefox and thunderbird getting pushed today?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - firefox will be. thunderbird is ready too?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I left it open for you, just needs to be tagged for release
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, will do that later
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: edbrowse is ready as well with a diff on bug 553052 if you have time
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553052 in edbrowse "Port edbrowse to xulrunner-1.9.2" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553052
<chrisccoulson> micahg - thanks, i'll do some sponsoring tonight then
<chrisccoulson> i'm still not sure whether to apply the updated patch to fix bug 541951 or not :-/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 541951 in firefox "Firefox 3.6 does not honour lockPref " [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541951
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I might have one more, but that depends how much time I have
<micahg> chrisccoulson: asac never gave you an answer?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not yet, but i think he is travelling today
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, if it's not release critical, we can push later, right?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's true
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we can do at least one more upload before final freeze
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is xulrunner itself seeded?
<micahg> I mean shipped on the CD?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, xulrunner is pulled in by yelp and couchdb
<chrisccoulson> micahg - you can check the germinate output for seeing what stuff is seeded, and also why:
<chrisccoulson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.lucid/rdepends/xulrunner-1.9.2/xulrunner-1.9.2
<chrisccoulson> wtf? - https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa/+build/1596874
<micahg> chrisccoulson: looksl like someone overrode the buildd
<chrisccoulson> wtf x 2 - https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa/+build/1597111
<chrisccoulson> that's a weird build failure too :-/
<micahg> idk on that one
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/42879942/cyFmB4YYd2Cu5Qq1Gn29OP0jDjT.txt
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should we push the xulrunner security update for beta 2?
<chrisccoulson> fta - where did you find that?
<fta> from your upload logs
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we could try, but i can't upload that for lucid
<fta> Original error: QueryCanceledError('canceling statement due to user request\n',)
<fta>  -> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/42879942/cyFmB4YYd2Cu5Qq1Gn29OP0jDjT.txt (Statement: 'SELECT Build.archive, Build.buildduration, Build.builder, Build.buildlog, Build.buildstate, Build.date_first_dispatched, Build.datebuilt,
<fta> 'Rejection during accept' lol
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm :-/
<chrisccoulson> fta - i know that an archive admin rescored that build earlier so that it got built earlier, but i'm not sure why that would mess it up
<fta> sorry, no idea about lp's internals
<chrisccoulson> fta - me neither ;)
<BUGa_vacations> Mozilla/5.0 (iPad; U; CPU OS 3_2 like Mac OS X; en-us) AppleWebKit/531.21.10 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/4.0.4 Mobile/7B334b Safari/531.21.10
<chrisccoulson> huh?
<BUGa_vacations> chrisccoulson: ipad user agent
<BUGa_vacations> you can fake on gmail and see the special page they made for ipad
<BUGa_vacations> I don't get it
<BUGa_vacations> apple and google keep fighting
<BUGa_vacations> still google makes special pages for them
<BUGa_vacations> and ipad will even bring several google apps
<BUGa_vacations> oooopppssssss
<BUGa_vacations> fta: seems we will need to be ready to tell users that FF won't play youtube html5 codecs
<BUGa_vacations> just had to explain that to a power users
<BUGa_vacations> *user
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=  :(
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-03
<chrisccoulson> micahg - do you have any more changes to get in to firefox? i'm going to start doing a test build in about 10 minutes, and then i'll tag it and upload it once i've done that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: not this time, there's a bug that needs to be fixed before release though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: bug 526291
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526291 in firefox "abrowser menu entry has Firefox icon" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526291
<micahg> chrisccoulson: unless you want to figure it out quickly, I spent some time last night on it without success
<micahg> chrisccoulson: feel free to take if you find a solution
 * micahg thinks it has to do with the makefile but isn't sure
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so you decided to remove kazehakase?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, it doesn't make much sense in keeping it
<chrisccoulson> you're right, the webkit backend doesnt work. i thought i'd tested that, but i must have just got a bit confused with all the different things i did last week ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: nice, the debug switch is fixed :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I still have to port kazehakase for hardy, jaunty, and karmic
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, it's fixed for builds with DEB_MIN_SYSDEPS=1, but the fix would break if it's built without that
<micahg> weird
<chrisccoulson> but that's ok for now, i need to try and figure out exactly how the wrapper script is meant to work really, and do a proper fix
<chrisccoulson> but that's for next cycle
<micahg> Mook_sb: no more linux?
<Mook_sb> micahg: no more linux QA and binary releases, yeah :(
<Mook_sb> (it keeps building on the buildbot and stuff, though, since, among other things, we actually _use_ it there internally...)
<micahg> Mook_sb: well, we don't use the binaries, but will it still be buildable or are we on our own to patch for linux issues
<micahg> Mook_sb: the real question is should we still try to package it or not?
<Mook_sb> yeah, I don't think there's going to be too much difference for you, except for maybe longer review times for preed
<Mook_sb> let's put it this way: I'd still like a package :)
<micahg> Mook_sb: ok, as long as we'll still have some support from upstream, I'm game for trying
<Mook_sb> sadly, it's mostly a problem of not being able to get people to actually pony up license money for linux (for the branded distributions).
<micahg> Mook_sb: license money?
<Mook_sb> yeah; we're actually getting income for device people shipping songbird as their device + media player software
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, that's strange. i did a 3.6.3 build earlier with system xulrunner (i just wanted to see how different the binary packages were), and i get the proper abrowser icons in that build ;)
<Mook_sb> nobody wants to even try to spring for a linux license though :(
<micahg> Mook_sb: I seem to be missing something WRT a linux license
<micahg> chrisccoulson: interesting
<Mook_sb> micahg: basically, no (licensing) customers are interested in linux, hence we need to focus on other things that actually generate income
<micahg> Mook_sb: ah, ok, when does someone buy a license?
<Mook_sb> micahg: to ship songbird as part of the software package when they ship physical mp3/whatever players
<Mook_sb> basically, we get bundled
<micahg> Mook_sb: ah, ok, cool
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I have to run, I'll chat with you over the weekend maybe...please push thunderbird as well if possible :)
<ddecator> this will be interesting. support the community build of songbird and maintain it downstream, or work on a fork of songbird that is completely opensoure and focused on linux (lyrebird)
<lito> Hi
<lito> As the songbird developers dropped linux support today, are there any further plans to integrate Songbird into the Ubuntu repos?
<chrisccoulson> lito - not that i'm aware of
<chrisccoulson> tbh, we already have enough work to do ;)
<lito> sure, I was just asking cos ddecator made a remark, that maybe, songbird could be in the repos for 10.10, but the step today by the songbird devs to drop linux support made that plans somehow unrealistic
<lito> well, thx anyway for the info
<BUGa_vacations> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-04
<gnomefreak> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.5): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 71 kB, installed size 128 kB
<gnomefreak> are we using cario still for firefox and is there a PPA (i havent heard of either. i thought we dropped or mozilla dropped using cario
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak - we are using the built-in mozilla cairo in lucid (not the system one)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: thanks
<Dimmuxx> nice work on the cairo patch, firefox finally looks good :)
 * gnomefreak cant find the person that asked about cario :(
<Dimmuxx> I have asked about it many times ;)
<gnomefreak> Dimmuxx: someone in #ubuntu+1 asked if we have a PPA for it and he tried building it with cario (not sure why) and it FF didnt work
<Dimmuxx> ah okay
<gnomefreak> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 10578 kB, installed size 28652 kB
<gnomefreak> yay :)
<gnomefreak> damn rhythmbox is building playlist (set on auto) very fast
<Dimmuxx> shouldn't that info be 3.6.3 since that is the current version in lucid
<gnomefreak> Dimmuxx: yep it should be. i can see if we can fix that
<gnomefreak> the bot updates daily with cron
<gnomefreak> this is pissing me off badly.
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke to think
<BUGabundo> Easter Afternuun :P
<micahg> chrisccoulson: around?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - sort of ;)
<BUGa_vacations> lol
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I figured out why IA64 fails on xulrunner but not on FF
<micahg> chrisccoulson: on FF tests are explicitely disabled
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh cool, that's good then
<chrisccoulson> i suppose we could disable the tests for ia64 just to get a build
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, do you know how to?  I haven't learned that yet
<micahg> wait, yes I did :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i can probably figure that out
<chrisccoulson> you probably just need an arch-specific configure option in debian/rules
<micahg> it should be like the sparc check I think
<chrisccoulson> yeah, possibly
<chrisccoulson> so, that will probably be an acceptable short-term solution just to get the archive consistent again
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, then we have to rebuild any package that built on IA64
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, if you want to do another release of xulrunner-1.9.2 with the fix for Beta 2, you can, I just didn't bump the version for the security release yet
<BUGa_vacations> chrisccoulson: Bug 554000 updated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554000 in gnome-power-manager "setting laptop bright to max show "Battery is charged"" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554000
<BUGa_vacations> let me know if you need anything else
<chrisccoulson> BUGa_vacations, thanks. i probably won't get a chance to look at it today though
<BUGa_vacations> np
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i will look at xulrunner-1.9.2 tomorrow. i need to fix this hardy -> lucid upgrade issue anyway
<BUGa_vacations> should it be set to trieage? or left as incomplete?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, I'll be off starting in about 8 hrs until Wed UTC 02:00
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, no worries
<chrisccoulson> i started looking at the wrong icon issue for the abrowser branding last night
<chrisccoulson> it does seem to work ok when using system libxul, so i need to try and figure out the build system a bit more
<micahg> chrisccoulson: maybe one of the checks  is wrong
<micahg> brb, need to see if a bug is persistent after reboot
<Barkhorn> Hi everyone. question about the PPA: I still run hardy and just noticed i didn't get an update in a while. firefox actually stopped building on 2010-03-03. who's maintaining it and could have a look?
<micahg> Barkhorn: which PPA?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I upload nspr to the firefox-stable PPA as well, NSS can't build w/out it
<Barkhorn> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<micahg> Barkhorn: yeah, that's because the KDE patches use gtk functions not in hardy, I have to figure out how to apply patches on a per version basis which I don't have time to do right now
<micahg> firefox-stable PPA should be up to 3.6.3 later this week for hardy
<Barkhorn> thanks micahg. where's that stable PPA for now? i'd rather not run on 3.6.2 for much longer :)
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<micahg> Barkhorn: it might be wednesday before I get it fully updated
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i've got a fix for the abrowser icon issue now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: awesome :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I got gluezilla to compile, but it crashes when I tested it
<chrisccoulson> micahg - you are half way there then ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yep, and I have about a week to finish porting and testing 20 apps :(
<chrisccoulson> that's quite a few still to do. i will try and help out with some of those this week too, but i've already got plenty of work to do
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if you can take care of all the firefox tasks I transfered to you, that would be great...I'll get this done somehow, I just can't do everything :)
<chrisccoulson> at some point, we have to step back and consider that some of the remaining ones might not be worth the effort
<chrisccoulson> although i'm not entirely sure whats left to do yet ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll keep an eye out for that as I'm going along
<micahg> I'll leave the ones that asac said 'or drop' for until last
 * micahg wasted a lot of time on galeon and kazekhase
<chrisccoulson> pitti is going to set aside some time this week to remove extensions from the archive
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, I haven't checked, but you made sure that anything that actually needs to be compiled is staying, right?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm pretty sure thats the case
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok
<chrisccoulson> all of the ones that i've selected for removal either don't work or are easily available at a.m.o
 * micahg wishes he would've started this project in December :)
<chrisccoulson> but you might want to check some of those ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I assign the webdeveloper bug to you?
<chrisccoulson> which bug is that?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it just needs to have the install.rdf bumped to 3.6 as the version from debian had 3.5
<micahg> bug 551398
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551398 in webdeveloper "web developer plugin in repository isn't compatible" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551398
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, can do. i'd added a comment about that not working properly on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Lucid/FirefoxNewSupportModel/extension-list
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, I just saw that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I target RC for it?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - you can do, but it doesn't really matter either way, as it's on the list of things i need to do with extensions anyway
<chrisccoulson> we can always fix that as a SRU tbh
<chrisccoulson> if i run out of time before release ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, maybe I'll just subscribe you in case bdrung wants to fix :)
<chrisccoulson> once we've got to final freeze, generally, most remaining issues will be fixed as SRU's (unless they are genuine release blockers)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I never got an answer on whether or not we should upload nspr to the firefox-stable PPA
<chrisccoulson> oh, yeah, you should probably upload that as thats needed for nss 3.12.6 anyway
<chrisccoulson> well, at least 4.8 anyway
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, so what I should really do for my packages is see which ones need a sync from debian or new upstream release for 1.9.2 support
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, should I backport the karmic nspr or the lucid one?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-28
<LLStarks> bug 438868 needs urgent attention now
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 438868 in firefox "Numerous applications have focus issues after emerging from a screensaver or suspend" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438868
<LLStarks> firefox 4 has worsened the bug 10 fold
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 10 in launchpad "It says "displaying matching bugs 1 to 8 of 8", but there is 9" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/10
<micahg> fta: so, what do you think about what I said re > chromium?
<BUGabundo> fta: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=77604
<ingi> An error occurred during a connection to umsoknir.audkenni.is.
<ingi> PKCS#11 token was inserted or removed while operation was in progress.
<ingi> (Error code: ssl_error_token_insertion_removal) plz help
<micahg> ingi: did you recently get an update?
<ingi> no...
<ingi> I have had proplems w/ pksc but now the omnikey reader works but after i enter the pin this comes instet of what is suposet to come
<micahg> idk how that stuff works
<micahg> ingi: can you restart the session with the token attached?
<ingi> how?
<micahg> ingi: restart firefox and try to connect again?
<ingi> try'd that many times
<micahg> ingi: which version of firefox?
<ingi> 4
<micahg> ingi: which release?
<micahg> *ubuntu
<ingi> yes
<micahg> which Ubuntu releasE?
<ingi> 10.10
<micahg> ingi: are you using the firefox-stable PPA?
<ingi> yes
<micahg> ingi: well, all I see upstream is mozilla 431959, does that sound similar?
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 431959 in Libraries "after removing token, all connections get SSL_ERROR_TOKEN_INSERTION_REMOVAL" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=431959
<ingi> yes
<ingi> but still the diferent is that I have my card in but i get the pin and the window that say that my card is ok but the page dose not comply
<micahg> ingi: might be a problem with the site
<ingi> no cuz I have try'd 2 difrent site same result
<ingi> The operation failed because the PKCS#11 token is not logged in ....thats weard cuz the security devise say that im loged in
<ingi> PKCS#11 token was inserted or removed while operation was in progress....werd cuz my card has not moved
<ingi> any way gn thanx for the help :)
<BUGabundo> firefox 5.0 Wet http://acidcow.com/pics/20110328/acid_picdump_15.jpg
<BUGabundo> guys: hugs and kisses! guud nite
<MarchHair> Hi folks, I have a Thunderbird crash I can't solve. bus error on every launch. Ubuntu 10.10 current, Thunderbird 3.1.8. Anyone have time to help, or maybe point me somewhere for help?
<fta2> hi
<fta2> chrisccoulson, yt?
<chrisccoulson> fta2, yeah
<fta2> i still have a problem with nss, certutil
<fta2> $ echo | openssl s_client -connect ${FQDN}:443 -showcerts > /tmp/my.crt.$$
<fta2> $ certutil -d sql:$HOME/.pki/nssdb -A -t "C,," -n "$FQDN cert" -i /tmp/my.crt.$$
<fta2> certutil: could not add certificate to token or database: Error adding certificate to database.
<fta2> where $FQDN is one of my server with a self signed certificate
<fta2> (it's libnss3-tools)
<fta2> it used to work, now it's broken
<chrisccoulson> i'm not too sure about that, i've never tried to use that before :/
<chrisccoulson> the error message isn't particularly useful :(
<fta2> it was the recommended workaround to add a self signed cert to chromium
<fta2> -add+allow
<_Tsk_> is micahg  around
<micahg> fta: re chromium> could you poke upstream about a timeframe for a patch for that bug or should I?
 * micahg hides
<_Tsk_> if so he should look at bug 464436
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 464436 in seahorse-plugins "seahorse-agent assert failure: ERROR:iop-profiles.c:606:IOP_generate_profiles: assertion failed: (obj && (obj->profile_list == NULL) && obj->orb) (dup-of: 429322)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/464436
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 429322 in seahorse-plugins "seahorse-agent assert failure: ERROR:iop-profiles.c:606:IOP_generate_profiles: assertion failed: (obj && (obj->profile_list == NULL) && obj->orb)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429322
<micahg> _Tsk_: LP or mozilla?
<_Tsk_> ok and that meant to be in bugzilla.mozilla.org
<micahg> mozilla 464436
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 464436 in Message Compose Window "'Bidi Mail UI' functionality needed in Thunderbird for RTL locales" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=464436
<_Tsk_> ha ok now I'll prefix with mozilla :-)
<_Tsk_> sorry for the lag
<micahg> _Tsk_: ah, ok, so not in yet, but planned at some point, I guess we're stuck with bidiui again
<chrisccoulson> heh, i recognize that seahorse-plugins bug
<_Tsk_> yep
<_Tsk_> :(
<micahg> _Tsk_: any chance of that getting fixed for 3.3?
<_Tsk_> Good news is that eshan is assigned to it - so it should come along
<_Tsk_> don't know
<_Tsk_> I'll make sure we discuss it in drivers :-)
<micahg> _Tsk_: thanwe need to get bidiuiks
<micahg> _Tsk_: thanks
<_Tsk_> welcome - sorry for not knowing when you asked
<micahg> _Tsk_: no problem, now I have a quandry, we haven't had the extension for 2 releases already, and with it possibly coming in 3.3, I don't think it's a good idea to add it again
<_Tsk_> well let's see how things turn out
<fta2> chrisccoulson, n-m, s/-t "C,,"/-t TC/  worked
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you have an opinion on the above re bidiui?
<chrisccoulson> we removed that already didn't we?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, for lucid, but I believe that regressed functionality, someone reported it to me a few months ago
<chrisccoulson> i don't mind really. was it installed by default for locales which needed it?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: idr, I'd have to look at language-selector from karmic
<fta2> micahg, the code looks broken to me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/586363/
<chrisccoulson> if it wasn't, then i don't really think there is much value in adding it back to the archive (especially as it may only be for a few months anyway)
<micahg> fta: oh wow, so they supposedly have native keyring integration, but just flipped it on w/out telling people, fun
<fta2> they did
<micahg> chrisccoulson: true, I guess I"ll have to try to research that this week as well (if I have any free time ;))
<micahg> fta2: yeah, so I'm not pushing out this update until that's fixed, the CVEs don't look that bad
<micahg> fta2: and don't feel bad, you did everything you could
<fta2> as i said in the bug, i can force store_type = "detect", or disable the gnome-keyring completely
 * micahg now has to figure out how to add password store testing to qrt
<fta2> not sure it works for in kde, with kwallet
<micahg> fta2: let me talk to jdstrand in the morning, it seems though that even detect is flaky
<fta2> -for
<fta2> Title: indicator-weather assert failure: *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/python: realloc(): invalid old size: 0x00000000020c0420 ***
<fta2> d'oh!
<fta2> python dying in realloc(), sounds bad
<fta2> oh, it's libdbusmenu-gtk
<fta2> chrisccoulson, are you working on it? or is it someone else?
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - it's not one i'm aware of
<fta2> waiting for the retracer to catch up before i expose the bug
<BUGabundo> o/
<fta2> bug 744086
<fta2> ...
<fta2> .....
<BUGabundo> bug #744086
<BUGabundo>  /kicks the bot
<BUGabundo> Its dead Jim
<gnomefreak> is anyone having issues with plugins? i keep being told i need one, including javascript but i have icedtea installed
<gnomefreak> right now im in google buzz and it is looking for one im missing but it has been going for a while now and not found one
<gnomefreak> this is in minefield
<gnomefreak> http://enigmail.mozdev.org/download/download-static.php.html  tells me i need javascript
<gnomefreak> micahg: fta chrisccoulson are either of you here. i would love to know wtf is going on with plugins in firefox and chromium
<gnomefreak> it seems flash is disabled in chromium and firefox (in FF it says its outdated but its not) and chrmoium it doesnt really say. and javascript is disabled or not installed when using icedtea (not sure about sun-java*
<gnomefreak> )
<micahg> gnomefreak: icedtea is java, not javascript
<micahg> gnomefreak: what version of flash do you have?
<gnomefreak> flashplugin-installer: Installed: 10.2.153.1ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> micahg: the icedtea-plugin package has javascript AFAIK
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, javascript is built in to the browser (in firefox it's mozjs, in chromium it's v8)
<gnomefreak> javascript: http://enigmail.mozdev.org/download/download-static.php.html  flash: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/plugincheck/
<gnomefreak> if it is built in than it should work
<micahg> gnomefreak: the enigmail site is broke by firefox 4 :)
<gnomefreak> ok that explains that
<gnomefreak> in chrome If you are using the Google Chrome browser, Adobe® Flash® Player is built-in but has been disabled. To enable Flash Player, follow the steps in this TechNote
<gnomefreak> To learn more about the enhanced support for Flash Player in Chrome, including information for developers, see this TechNote.
<gnomefreak> If you are using the open source Chromium browser, please download and install the Flash Player plug-in below.
<gnomefreak> To learn more about Flash Player and Chromium, see this TechNote.
<gnomefreak> and im guessing google buzz has flash elements and ubufox just searches i cancelled it after 5 or so minutes
<gnomefreak> adobe seems to want me to install flash it keeps bringing me to same page. i thought there was a test page on adobes site but i cant find it
<chrisccoulson> right, translation problem for firefox-stable PPA is solved :)
<micahg> cool, how?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm going to mirror the official language packs and just swap out the firefox translations (i wrote a script to automate it)
<gnomefreak> oh and chromium going to enigmail site gives same output as firefox
<chrisccoulson> micahg, https://launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/+archive/ppa/+p
<micahg> oh, I think that's a very bad idea
<gnomefreak> ok now we reallly need to add an icon in tb for select all due to gnome3
<gnomefreak> and the mailing list is finally caught up :)
<gnomefreak> ok it seems flash doesnt work at all. everything is telling me to install it
<BUGabundo> fta: http://www.shoutcast.com/shoutcast_popup_player?station_id=1377200&play_status=1&stn=TechnoBase.FM%20-%2024h%20Techno,%20Dance,%20Tranc...
<BUGabundo> works for you ?
<BUGabundo> I here cracks in it
<fta> i don't
<fta> unless you count techno as cracks ;)
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> *hear
<gnomefreak> its flash
<gnomefreak> flash == borked in natty
<fta> wfm
<gnomefreak> doesnt work here on any flash site
<BUGabundo> no its not flash
<gnomefreak> no browers
<gnomefreak> browsers
<fta> wfm everywhere
<gnomefreak> if not flash what is it? it is doing the same rthing as flash here
<gnomefreak> searching but never stopping.
<gnomefreak> i close it after ~5minutes
<gnomefreak> fta: flash from repos?
<gnomefreak> flashplugin-installer: Installed: 10.2.153.1ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> and I still don't have desktop notifications :(
<gnomefreak> You need to upgrade your Adobe Flash Player to watch this video.
<gnomefreak> Download it from Adobe.
<gnomefreak> that is what i keep getting
<BUGabundo> I get that sometimes
<BUGabundo> not very often
<gnomefreak> chromium/minefield/firefox4
<BUGabundo> just purge it
<gnomefreak> i get that everywhere
<gnomefreak> purge the package?
<BUGabundo> and put flash.so in .mozilla/plugins/
<fta> gnomefreak, yep, the same
<micahg> gnomefreak: in which player?
<gnomefreak> micahg: any browser
<gnomefreak> youtube and any other flash in browsers
<micahg> gnomefreak: do you have an addon blocking a check?
<gnomefreak> not that i know of
<micahg> gnomefreak: have you tried reinstalling flash?
 * fta is still listening to that techno noise, loudly
<BUGabundo> ahahaahahahahahaahahahahaah
<gnomefreak> i only have global menu bar, launchpad improvments and ubufox extensions
<gnomefreak> trying reinstalling it
<gnomefreak> ok that worked but now i dont get sound
<gnomefreak> ok wtf. i get sound on login but not in browser. anyone have an audio link that works for you?
<gnomefreak> maybe its not me. it seems that any youtube video i play is in fast foward
<gnomefreak> forward
<fta> micahg, is running the apport hooks part of your tests for chromium?
<micahg> fta: no, apport is disabled in the stable release
<micahg> fta: is there something specific that should be tested?
<fta> well, imho, it should be
<fta> just "python /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/chromium-browser.py"
<fta> just tried in ch12, it failed :(
<fta> i should harden that
<primehaxor> hi, im trying to configure a ssh protocol handler on firefox4
<primehaxor> but i didn't have any sucess
<primehaxor> i've set the about:config values how the documentation told me
<micahg> fta: I'll look into adding that, thanks
<fta> micahg, can you try it in ch10?
<micahg> fta: not running ch10 ATM, will try in a bit
<fta> here, it failed on ch12 because i have some ext disabled (hence missing details on the pref file)
<micahg> fta: do you mind if I talk to upstream about the password bug?
<fta> go ahead
<chrisccoulson> what a total waste of PPA bandwidth - https://launchpad.net/~stephane-brunner/+archive/lucid/+buildjob/2349587
<fta> chrisccoulson, i see the same with chromium, a few people are rebuilding it without any change just for they own use
<micahg> they probably don't realize they can copy source + binaries
<fta> incl the dailies
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, it's seriously annoying. i'm trying desperately to get language packs built for people who are using the official PPA, and this guy is building exact copies of it
<fta> ping him, maybe he'll cooperate
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I don't language packs are the way to go in the PPA, it seems unsustainable
<micahg> *think
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it's either that, or we ship totally untranslated builds
<chrisccoulson> there isn't any other way
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we can't make a firefox-locales for the PPA?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - how do we ensure that users who are using french locale end up with the right language pack installed when they upgrade?
<chrisccoulson> there's no way to transition it
<micahg> lang packs mean staying in sync with the stable release
<chrisccoulson> well, language packs don't get updated very often (every few months atm, by which time, 3.6 will probably be dead)
<fta> for chromium, it's not true
<fta> chrisccoulson, why no do something like chromium? build a sync of upstream + lp for each branch, and have a strict version dep?
<fta> not
<chrisccoulson> fta - we'll be discussing what to do with firefox translations at UDS, but, in the meantime, there isn't an easy way to provide a good user experience for users who choose to use the firefox-stable PPA
<chrisccoulson> we could build a firefox-locales- package and have the firefox-stable PPA package depend on it, but that would install every locale then
<chrisccoulson> and that has quite a significant startup time penalty
<micahg> chrisccoulson: agreed
<fta> no i mean, ff-xxx-fr depends ff (= $version)
<fta> chrisccoulson, is there a cpu/load indicator now?
<fta> same question for network speed
<chrisccoulson> fta - not that i'm aware of, unless someone has been working on one
<fta> i should finish mine then. i wish it was better documented
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-29
<chrisccoulson> is anyone here on maverick and using the firefox-stable PPA (and doesn't use en-US locale)?
<BUGabundo> fta: my audio is all busted in chromium HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<fta> most probably not chromium related
<fta> works fine here, with your techno boom booms
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> but almost any app seems to work
<BUGabundo> pidgin sometimes screws it
<BUGabundo> but after a reboot is fine
<BUGabundo> chromium OTOH as always probs
<BUGabundo> ill test firefox
<BUGabundo> FFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU firefox the same :(
 * BUGabundo is this close on giving up on Ubuntu :(
 * micahg blames pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> I wonder if gnomefreak was right
<BUGabundo> and this is all flash
<BUGabundo> does that shoutcast player use flash?
<BUGabundo> one way to find out
 * micahg could also blame multiarch :)
<BUGabundo> remove flash from my system
<BUGabundo> http://shoutcast.com/shoutcast_popup_player?station_id=1377200&play_status=1&stn=TechnoBase.FM - 24h Techno, Dance, Tranc...
<micahg> yeah, that's probably flash
<BUGabundo> yea
<BUGabundo> its darn flash
<BUGabundo> disabled it and its stopped
<BUGabundo> so
<BUGabundo> WHY did audio broke with flash recently?
<BUGabundo> time to upgrade to trunk
<micahg> BUGabundo: could be multiarch related, do you have ia32-libs installed?
<BUGabundo> think so
<BUGabundo> for android SDK
<BUGabundo> but I don't have flash from repos
<BUGabundo> I have the 64bits so
<BUGabundo> /home/bugabundo/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<micahg> BUGabundo: maybe that's your problem :)
<BUGabundo> shouldn't
<BUGabundo> was fine till 3 weeks or so
<micahg> new version since then
<BUGabundo> fuuuu
<BUGabundo> any even newer?
<micahg> well, I can't speak for the beta, but the release version was bumped
<BUGabundo> ohhhh
<BUGabundo> I have xedgers version
 * BUGabundo hides
<fta> chrisccoulson, wrt the liferea warning, now that i think of it, i didn't get a single notification in a while, yet the indicator menu is updated
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-30
<thevariousJ> gday
<thevariousJ> y r firefox & firefox-4.0 seperate ?
<thevariousJ> I thought firefox-4.0 already had rc-status
<thevariousJ> hmm...o.k just clicked on your link which directed me to ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<thevariousJ> y r there 2 ppas ?
<thevariousJ> :\
<BUGabundo> why does FF4 always opens new windows when I have it set to tabs???????
<chrisccoulson> fta - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/libindicate/lp736240/revision/410 fixes your liferea issue
<fta> chrisccoulson: thanks
<fta> chrisccoulson, somehow, i would have used a define for the "com.canonical.indicate" prefix
<chrisccoulson> possibly ;)
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't matter too much though
<fta> sure
<fta> in my own code, i hate duplications
<chrisccoulson> fta - if you change the interface name at a later date, it still needs to be changed in 2 files anyway
<chrisccoulson> (it also needs to be changed in the xml description for the interface too)
<fta> 1 line in 2 files, vs 16 lines in 1 file ;)
<fta> damn, compiz re-organized my workspaces.. again
<fta> i thought it was fixed :(
<fta> micahg, jdstrand: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1715928  :(
<jdstrand> that is unfortunate, but the password regression would be even more unfortunate and people would complain about a lack of testing or care with the update
<jdstrand> micahg is investigating the issue so we can provide the update
<jdstrand> the idea being to revert the new behavior with the last update to be that of what is in the archive now. if that can be done, we'd push it out (talk to micahg for details)
<micahg> jdstrand: should I respond on the forum?
<jdstrand> micahg: probably a good idea. just say the update hasn't happened because of a regression and link to the upstream bug. then say the problem is being investigated by us and google
<jdstrand> micahg: and by 'us', I mean 'Ubuntu', not the security team or you or anyone specifically
<jdstrand> s/ally//
<jdstrand> my two cents anyway :)
<micahg> fta: sorry, I've been sick the past couple days and haven't been moving as fast as I would like, I'll try to get this sorted out today
<fta> ok
<fta> in the meantime, i will update natty for the arm ftbfs
<micahg> fta: sounds good
<fta> bug 745854
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 745854 in chromium-browser "chromium-browser version 10.0.648.204~r79063-0ubuntu1 failed to build on armel" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745854
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-31
<GeorgeF> hello, does anybody know where do we file bugs for the mozilla-team ppa? bugzilla or launchpad?
<micahg> GeorgeF: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-ppa-bugs
<GeorgeF> thanks micahg
<BUGabundo> fta: even without any plugin, chromium trunk been crashing on androidpt.com when posting
<BUGabundo> can't see anything useful in the debug log
<BUGabundo> filed a new bug a week ago, no reply
<fta> link?
<BUGabundo> fta: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=77604
<BUGabundo> worse: doesn't happen *always*
<BUGabundo> but happens *a lot* of time
<BUGabundo> fta: current flash enabled:
<BUGabundo> /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser --flag-switches-begin --block-reading-third-party-cookies --enable-click-to-play --enable-history-quick-provider --flag-switches-end
<fta> BUGabundo, it seems all your crashes are in net/base/host_resolver_impl.cc
<fta> i remember your 3 or 4 previous crashers where in there too
<fta> dns issues?
<BUGabundo> ether cable to the router
<BUGabundo> and google dns there
<BUGabundo> still, the browser shouldn't blow just for that
<fta> did apport caught it?
<BUGabundo> and always on that site
<BUGabundo> no, don't even think I have it enabled
<fta> then, you could probably run it manually and attach the outputs to the bug
<fta> python /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/chromium-browser.py
<BUGabundo> let me try
<BUGabundo> $ cat /etc/default/apport
<BUGabundo> enabled=1
<BUGabundo> strange :s
<BUGabundo> fta: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=77604#c1
<fta> wow, lots of extensions
<BUGabundo> :D
<BUGabundo> yeah, takes me a while to enable and disable them all
<BUGabundo> everytime I need to find out which one is breaking it
<fta> your flash seems old
<fta>  /home/bugabundo/.mozilla/plugins:
<fta>   => libflashplayer.so
<fta>         (size: 10597872 bytes, mtime: Sat Sep 18 00:18:36 2010)
<fta> most probably vulnerable
<fta> and crashy
<BUGabundo> is there a newer square versiont?
<BUGabundo> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/square/
<BUGabundo> Date	Nov 30, 2010
<BUGabundo> Version	Preview 3
<BUGabundo> oh there's a new one
<BUGabundo> Flash - Version: 10.2.161
<BUGabundo> Shockwave Flash 10.2 d161
<BUGabundo> its now
<BUGabundo> Flash - Version: 10.3.162
<BUGabundo> Shockwave Flash 10.3 d162
<BUGabundo> PUM
<BUGabundo> blew again
<BUGabundo> FRAK
<dpm> chrisccoulson, I've just seen another bug report on ubufox translations. Did you ever get the chance to ask asac to transfer you the ownership of the branch or project, so that you can merge new translations?
<risperdalx>  hi guys, i have a problem with add on manager in firefox 4.0
<risperdalx> it hangs whenever i open it
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> How can I update to final version of Firefox 4, from Minefield 4.0b13pre from daily ppa?
<chrisccoulson_> use the firefox-stable PPA
<chrisccoulson_> dailies will never host final versions ;)
<Milos_SD> chrisccoulson_, I can't use firefox-stable PPA
<chrisccoulson_> why not?
<Milos_SD> it just upgrade from 3.6 to 4.0
<Milos_SD> and I don't have all my settings and plugins there
<Milos_SD> :(
<chrisccoulson_> well, you're out of luck then
<Milos_SD> I already did upgrade from that PPA... but it is using settings from 3.6, that I didn't use for one year
<Milos_SD> :(
<jcastro> the daily settings are kept seperate for your protection :)
<Milos_SD> well... do you know maybe, when will Fireofox 5 or 6 development begin, so we get that version in daily ppa? :D
<chrisccoulson_> Milos_SD, it's already started, but the daily builds aren't working yet
<fta> chrisccoulson_, was your indicator fix pushed in today's release?
<chrisccoulson_> fta - i don't think so
<chrisccoulson_> i haven't checked though
<fta> chrisccoulson_, the reason i asked: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587957/
<chrisccoulson_> i don't think that's libindicate related. what's using notify-send?
<fta> one of my stuff
<chrisccoulson_> ah, ok
<fta> it's an assert
<fta> dbus proxy related
<fta> chrisccoulson_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/587962/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-04-01
<msucan> hello guys
<msucan> can someone please put yasm 1.1.0 on the mozilla team ppa for lucid?
<msucan> we can no longer build firefox from mozilla-central (on lucid lynx) - the ubuntu-provided yasm version is too old
<chrisccoulson_> m_conley_away, i got my test working btw
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: the daily firefox-4.0 is from the firefox/4.0 branch?
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - it shouldn't be
<chrisccoulson_> i've not check though. i know they don't work atm ;)
<chrisccoulson_> but i'm too busy with other stuff right now
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: oh, hmm, ok, I wanted to reenable PIE in the dailies first, then upload on Monday if they're fine, was going to reenable sat night
 * micahg is also tempted to switch fennec to an internal xul copy
<chrisccoulson_> that will be easier to do once it is in mozilla-central
<chrisccoulson_> brb, restart
<micahg> fta: FYI, I spent all day wed digging into chromium, but am still puzzled, will come back to it on Monday
<fta> micahg, digging for what?
<micahg> fta: well, the source of the password issue, if there was a switch flipped between the two updates
<fta> i'm quite surprised it impacts both stable and trunk at the same time. so it should be a backported patch, relatively easy to identify
<micahg> fta: you have confirmation on trunk too?
<fta> micahg, it sure doesn't work for me in ch12
<micahg> fta: well, sync was turned on in the update we already pushed out, but there were reports of it not working in our stable releases, I was going to do some user testing to see if I can reproduce the problem
<fta> micahg, btw: http://ftagada.wordpress.com/2011/01/19/chromium-release-management-explained/#comment-269
<fta> (last comment)
<micahg> fta: yep, if you can find out what toolchain components they are building with, that might be helpful, my guess is they won't tell :)
<fta> micahg, until recently, it was hardy. i long suspected our toolchain is regressing from a version to the next
<micahg> fta: well, we can try to get some of that fixed for Oneiric if we can narrow it down
<micahg> hardy used gcc-4.2, lucid/maverick gcc-4.4
<fta> i'm not sure how to narrow it down. i don't use chrome at all, i never even installed it
<micahg> fta: well, just getting which toolchain components they use would be a start, maybe they're using some type of optimizer that we're not
<fta> micahg, would be nice to run some kind of benchmark of the two for each release
<fta> even bench our own builds on lucid vs maverick vs natty
<micahg> fta: there was some discussion about something like that in brussels, but I don't remember where it went
<fta> micahg, what was the last version of stable you tested that didn't show the regression?
<micahg> fta: didn't get there yet
<fta> micahg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/588340/
<fta> if that's in the right range, it's a good candidate
<micahg> fta: yep, that's the code block I was staring at as well, I want to try to reproduce with 133, if there's no bug with that, but a bug w/current stable PPA, then we have to wait, if current stable is affected as well, we push out the update next week
<micahg> the problem is, in theory, that revision "fixed" things
<fta> i see nowhere a proof that it works with the GNOME Keyring now, yet, the patch assumes it does
<micahg> no, now GNOME keyring is disabled because they kept their pet feature (sync) instead of disabling it, they disabled what conflicted with it
<gnomefreak> anyone able to play a flash video in normal speed and sound? i thought it was a problem with HD but it happens without HD. for example the gmail motion video or any youtube videos
<fta> jcastro, can i add stuff in a launcher quicklist? i'd like to have my bookmarked folders in the nautilus launcher
<jcastro> fta: yeah, you can add it to the .desktop file
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI
<jcastro> fta: I just added some to my gmail shortcut, give me a sec to document it
<fta> jcastro, no plan for a right click / edit this launcher i presume?
<fta> grr, i can't even find my own desktop files
<jcastro> not for natty
<jcastro> fta: I keep them in a seperate folder seperated and nice and neat so I can back them up and give them nice icons, etc.
<jcastro> fta: http://askubuntu.com/questions/31427/how-do-i-put-a-web-application-on-the-launcher
<jcastro> fta: but I made that before this window matching landed so I'll likely have to update it
<fta> jcastro, window matching?
<fta> the WM class thingy?
<jcastro> that webapp stuff trevino fixed
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I need to update today still to try it
<fta> i wonder if the chromium devs will finish their part
<fta> or if i should
<BUGabundo> yupi kayey 
<LLStarks> will the 5.0 nightlies be packaged soon?
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> wait...
<BUGabundo> there already 5 packages?
<BUGabundo> guess 4 is stagle
<BUGabundo> *stable
<LLStarks> bugabundo, 4.2a1pre builds are 5.0
<BUGabundo> ahhh
 * BUGabundo checks
<chrisccoulson> they will be packaged when i have time to fix the nightlies
<BUGabundo> eheh
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-04-02
<AstroFreddy> heya folks. been a long time. I used to be in here as Admiral_Chicago.  (Freddy Martinez)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-04-03
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<ariel_> morning
<micahg> chrisccoulson: around?
<fta> !karmic
<ubot2> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<fta> !hardy
<ubot2> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<fta> !ltd
<ubot2> Factoid 'ltd' not found
<fta> !lts
<ubot2> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Herron 8.04)
<fta> !eos hardy
<ubot2> Factoid 'eos hardy' not found
<fta> grrr
<micahg> fta: hardy desktop EOL is end of april
<fta> i didn't get the announcement email, like for karmic last week
<fta> still too many users: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/stats/stats.html
<micahg> fta: I know, I meant to say something to skaet about it, will do on monday
<fta> and it's just for the dailies
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, i am now for a bit
<chrisccoulson> i'm knackered, my daughter has been a handful today ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, hi, does the firefox-dev package have the npapi headers?  I'm trying to get gnash to build and would love to drop the build dep on xulrunner
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah. it should just be a drop-in replacement now, which is why it now conflicts with xulrunner-dev
<chrisccoulson> it even ships the same pkg-config files
<chrisccoulson> if you have any issues though, let me know and i'll get it fixed
<micahg> cool :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley`, do you have any opinion on bug 749440?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 749440 in globalmenu-extension "Incompatibility with Thunderbird addon CuteButtons - Crystal SVG : makes TB crash when reply a mail" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/749440
<chrisccoulson> the only thing i can think of is to just ignore icons if they are really big
<fta> chrisccoulson, d'oh! if i believe the ppa stats, the chromium-browser-breakpadsymbols deb has been installed by ~160 users, updated daily
<fta> i guess no one ever reads the package descriptions
<chrisccoulson> fta - lol, that's quite impressive!
<fta> chrisccoulson, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ch-breakpad.png
<victorhugo289> Hi
<victorhugo289> Guys I'm having a problem with Firefox and the way it manages my bookmarks
<victorhugo289> I really don't know, I'm always organizing them, and now they're a mess, why? because FIrefox messes with them all the time.
<victorhugo289> It changes their name, it sorts them they way it wants...
<victorhugo289> I create folders to sort them, it dissapears them from those folders, and they appear in other folders
<victorhugo289> They overwrite each other, it never warns me when I am bookmarking an already bookmarked site
<victorhugo289> I use Ubuntu, organization is REALLY SLOW
<victorhugo289> I hate that "Organize bookmark" dialog box, the way it copies, the way it moves, they way it does away with stuff
<victorhugo289> I hate it.
<victorhugo289> I'm talking to myself in here! :S
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-03-26
<LLStarks> hi, what's the current package for xulrunner sdk?
<LLStarks> or is it gone?
<LLStarks> nvm
<nuno_nunes> Hi
<nuno_nunes> i using linux mint debian edidion e i need install a reporty on my linux
<nuno_nunes> for install the firefox
<chrisccoulson> nuno_nunes, perhaps ask on a mint channel?
<nuno_nunes> this error :S
<nuno_nunes> to install reportory
<nuno_nunes> check : http://pastebin.com/FvXqR1EH
<asac> chromium browser crashes on startup for me
<asac> chrisccoulson: who to blame/poke etc.?
<chrisccoulson> asac - not sure. i don't do anything at all with chromium atm ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: who owns that thing?
<chrisccoulson> asac - nobody really owns it. micah does some uploads, but if you have a crash then you're probably better off just reporting it upstream
<asac> urgh
<asac> the current chromium browser crashes on startup
<asac> i doubt its just me
<asac> :)
<asac> i will just wait :)
<chrisccoulson> asac, bug 929219?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 929219 in glibc "chromium-browser crashed with SIGSEGV in __nscd_get_mapping()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929219
<asac> hmm
<asac> medium?
<asac> fun
<asac> thx
<asac> ah thats the non ubuntu project target
<asac> its high here
<asac> for real
<micahg> asac: I think installing nscd is a workaround for the chromium crash, but it's a glibc issue
<bkerensa> micahg: Do we know why Thunderbird not sitting in the Unity Launcher when its running?
<micahg> bkerensa: huh?
<micahg> wfm, but I added it to the launcher independently
<bkerensa> micahg: When I launch Thunderbird and I click on the Thunderbird Icon in the Unity Launcher it does not bring Thunderbird to the front
<micahg> bkerensa: wfm, but I'm in unity-2d
<bkerensa> k
<asac> micahg: whats the status on the eglibc issue? do you know?
<micahg> asac: no, just that it's assigned to doko
<asac> is it considered high prio? or is nscd considered to be installed by default?
<micahg> no, nscd is just a workaround
<micahg> I think it's targetted for precise as high
<asac> kk
<asac> well. if we think we have a chromium story we should fix it :)
<asac> 20:44 < kiko> lool, asac_: any clue why my java plugin in chromium complains about it being out of date?
<asac> micahg: any idea?
<micahg> well, there's openjdk 7 now
<micahg> also, it might be checking for the sun version
<asac> you mean if you install a global/packaged java and there is a newer upstream binary available on oracle site
<asac> you will get this notification?
<micahg> idk, I'm not sure which notification this is
<asac> kk
<asac> nevermind
<asac> but do you know how this is supposed to work in principle?
<micahg> well, technically, these plugin checks won't work anyway in Ubuntu since we patch the icedtea plugin as opposed to jumping to a new version
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-03-27
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: what's with the flickering in ff11 when visiting news.google.com?
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, what flickering?
<mdeslaur> when you mouse over stuff, it flickers
<mdeslaur> not always, but most articles do
<mdeslaur> you don't see that?
<mdeslaur> click on one of the categories on the left, such as "Entertainment", and mouse over each article
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, no, i don't see that
<mdeslaur> ok, hrm
<mdeslaur> probably just a glitch in the matrix then
<mdeslaur> I do seem to have deja-vu of you ignoring one of my bugs
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-03-28
<philinux> Hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi
<philinux> chrisccoulson: Sorry to bother but have you seen my patch. Last post here. https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/602265
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602265 in hundredpapercuts "Maverick: The defaut livecd and installed firefox bookmarks could do with updating." [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<chrisccoulson> i haven't
<philinux> chrisccoulson: could you take a look
<philinux> chrisccoulson: thanks
<s-fox> Can anyone else accept the patch, or does it have to be chrisccoulson ?
<cousin_luigi> Hello.
<cousin_luigi> mdeslaur: You aboud?
<cousin_luigi> about*
<mdeslaur> cousin_luigi: yep
<cousin_luigi> mdeslaur: saw your reply for the flashplugin bug I reported. Is there any other test I can do?
<mdeslaur> cousin_luigi: what version of the nvidia driver are you running? does it work properly in totem?
<mdeslaur> cousin_luigi: if you downgrade to the previous flash, does it work?
<cousin_luigi> mdeslaur: 280.13-0ubuntu6, yes
<cousin_luigi> mdeslaur: and how would you do that, cleanly?
<cousin_luigi> apt-pinning or something more clever?
<philinux> Can anyone else except this patch > Last post here > https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/602265 or has it to be chris ccoulson
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602265 in hundredpapercuts "Maverick: The defaut livecd and installed firefox bookmarks could do with updating." [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<mdeslaur> cousin_luigi: you can manually download the debs for the previous version here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/11.1.102.63-0oneiric1/+build/3260791
<mdeslaur> at the bottom of the page
<cousin_luigi> mdeslaur: done, 11.1.102.63-0oneiric1 works perfectly
<mdeslaur> cousin_luigi: ok, well...that's a shame
<cousin_luigi> mdeslaur: also the problem appears to be youtube-specific so far
<mdeslaur> cousin_luigi: nothing we can do about it unfortunately
<cousin_luigi> mdeslaur: do you think it could be related to my hardware, specifically?
<mdeslaur> cousin_luigi: I don't know, sorry
<mdeslaur> cousin_luigi: we can't do anything with flash besides ship the latest release they give us
<cousin_luigi> mdeslaur: may I ask what graphics card you tried it with?
<mdeslaur> cousin_luigi: Quadro NVS 140M that is in my Thinkpad T61
<cousin_luigi> mdeslaur: thanks, trying ppa nvidia drivers now
<cousin_luigi> no luck for me:(
<cousin_luigi> bye
<FernandoMiguel> boas
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-03-29
<mbana> If I get the latest Linux firefox release will it contain the patented FreeType font rendering engine?
<mbana> I know Ubuntu uses the patented version but the one in my repo is quite old.
<micahg> mbana: we use the system freetype
<mbana> What happens if I get the Firefox package from Mozilla themselves?  Will it contain the FreeType ubuntu uses?
<micahg> no idea
<mbana> What's the deal with the libraries?  Are they statically linked?
<micahg> our libraries are dynamically linked
<FernandoMiguel> olá
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-03-30
<micahg> bkerensa: if you're interested in helping with Seamonkey, let's chat over the weekend
<dpm> micahg, a while ago we talked about chromium translations, and you told me I should give you a reminder to look at them (e.g. to include translations from LP into the package, and if possible send them upstream). Would you have some time for it?
<micahg> dpm: not really, I glanced at this earlier tonight while trying to fix something else
<dpm> micahg, so you think we should disable the Chromium translations in Launchpad, or do you think someone else might be able to maintain them?
<micahg> dpm: answered in private
<dpm> ok, looking, thanks
<micahg> dpm: I'd prefer to keep them, but I"m noticing when creating the tarball's we're drifting from upstream a bit
<dpm> micahg, I'd also be very much for keeping them, but we need to include them on the package and keep the template up to date, as otherwise it's driving contributors out
<micahg> dpm: makes sense
<micahg> I thought I knew what to do, but then I looked at it and wasn't clear on it
<dpm> micahg, there is a good description of the infrastructure in fta's blog post from a while ago, but I suspect the infrastructure he used to do merges and automate translations is all gone
<micahg> dpm: FWIW, I think I just figured it out, but I don't have the time to do it right now
<TheOpenSourcerer> As TB 3.1 will go EOL end of April, will the newer TB 11+ series be backported to earlier versions of Ubuntu?
<micahg> TheOpenSourcerer: yes, they will be in -proposed starting on Monday
<micahg> for Lucid and Natty
<TheOpenSourcerer> OK - Thanks. Not Maverick then?
<micahg> 12 will be a security update
<micahg> no, Maverick is EOL before 12 is released
<TheOpenSourcerer> OK.
<TheOpenSourcerer> Will be moving from 10.10 to 12 when it's released anyway.
<micahg> that's only supported as an upgrade through natty and oneiric
<TheOpenSourcerer> Will you be sticking with the Mozilla long term releases or updating every 6 weeks with their mainline dev?
<micahg> every 6 weeks
<micahg> same as Firefox, see http://www.chriscoulson.me.uk/blog/?p=111 for reasoning
<TheOpenSourcerer> TY. BTW moving from 10.10 to 12.04 doesn't necessarily mean "upgrade" ;-)
<micahg> sure
<cousin_luigi> Hello.
<cousin_luigi> mdeslaur: Are you around?
<mdeslaur> cousin_luigi: yes
<cousin_luigi> mdeslaur: Regarding the flashplugin bug, I have it working as I think it's best on Linuxmint 12 (oneiric based), but I can't replicate it on a parallel 11.10 installation. Namely the presence of libvdpau1 and having the video acceleration disabled without any /etc/adobe/mms.cfg file whatsoever.
<cousin_luigi> I can't locate where the "enable hardware acceleration" checkbox stores its value.
<mdeslaur> cousin_luigi: I have no idea
<cousin_luigi> I see.
<mdeslaur> cousin_luigi: I suspect somewhere in ~/.adobe or ~/.macromedia...but no source, so I can't take a look
<mdeslaur> the fact that closed-source flash is incompatible with closed-source nvidia means either adobe or nvidia have to fix the issue...there's nothing we can do about it
<cousin_luigi> mdeslaur: Are you sure it's not libvdpau related?
<mdeslaur> cousin_luigi: I don't know
<mdeslaur> well, it somehow related...flash tries to use it when it's installed
<mdeslaur> and when it uses vdpau for hardware acceleration, the colors get inverted
<chrisccoulson> hi!
<mdeslaur> hi chrisccoulson
<cousin_luigi> hello cc
<Unit193> Howdy cousin_luigi.
<FernandoMiguel> hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
<FernandoMiguel> WebGL: Unavailable. Hardware acceleration disabled.
<FernandoMiguel> what can I do to get Chrome to support CPU HW ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-04-01
<JanC> """Your Google Chrome browser already includes Adobe® Flash® Player built-in. Google Chrome will automatically update when new versions of Flash Player are available.""" --> seems like Adobe confuses Chromium with Chrome...
<micahg> JanC: where do you see that?
<JanC> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<micahg> fun
<micahg> JanC: I get something very different in CHromium 18
<micahg> JanC: are you on 17 still?
<JanC> this is with Chromium from oneiric
<JanC> so 17.x yes
<micahg> right, ok, I'll be uploading Chromium 18 shortly
<micahg> mine says a note about Chrome and Chromium
<JanC> heh
<JanC> weird
<JanC> did something change in the way Chrome & Chromium identify ?
<micahg> I don't think so, not sure
<micahg> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64) AppleWebKit/535.19 (KHTML, like Gecko) Ubuntu/12.04 Chromium/18.0.1025.142 Chrome/18.0.1025.142 Safari/535.19
<JanC> OMG
<zacarias> can you run lightning from a terminal?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-03-30
<MikeRL> I read this comment in a recent PPA update: "This is the last version of this addon, and will be dropped in the next Firefox release" with regards to the global menu extension. Does this mean Firefox will no longer integrate with the global menu?
<MikeRL> I read this comment in a recent PPA update: "This is the last version of this addon, and will be dropped in the next Firefox release" with regards to the global menu extension. Does this mean Firefox will no longer integrate with the global menu?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-03-31
<Guest19885> Does anyone know if they are discontinuing the global menu addon for Firefox?
<MikeRL> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa/+packages Please tell me that you guys aren't removing global menu functionality from Firefox.
<MikeRL> Anybody currently able to help? If not, I'll try again tomorrow morning...
<MikeRL> It is the holidays anyhow.
<MikeRL> Anybody able to help me?  I don't mean to nag, but I repost every few hour since there appears to be low activity here currently.
<MikeRL> I mean hours.
<MikeRL> Never mind. Answer recieved.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-03-24
<asac> chrisccoulson: hello ... are you on this week?
<chrisccoulson> asac, as always ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: jpds on canonical is lookinng for you
<asac> please get back :)
<chrisccoulson> asac, i'm aware, thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> asac, we should redirect firefox requests to the desktop team ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: i will try to remember
<asac> chrisccoulson: anyone in particular?
<chrisccoulson> asac, i heard that seb128 really wants to work on firefox
<chrisccoulson> (just kidding) ;)
<asac> lol
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-03-29
<MikeRL> Possibly slightly off-topic, but with all the media drama around Mozilla's new CEO I'm a little concerned with Firefox Mobile since many board members resigned. I don't want to delve into politics, but do you guys think they can recover from this mess?
<MikeRL> I take it seriously since I've donated before and contributed to tracking bugs.
<MikeRL> Yeah I should ask in the main IRC channel, but I don't want to unintentionally start up a flaming troll war.
<Unit193> 1. Yeah, this one tends to be very inactive.  2. Good luck with that. :/
<MikeRL> I know. I'm concerned about the project, not politics.
<MikeRL> And I am on the left, if that matters.
<MikeRL> But do you guys think they can recover?
<MikeRL> A lot of leaders were lost in the area of mobile.
<Unit193> I don't like politics, so I haven't read much about what's going on. :)
<MikeRL> Lucky you.
<Unit193> (And, I don't really care too much about mobile, though Mozilla did look good.)
<Unit193> You can ignore it too, if you try. :P
<MikeRL> But let me rephrase, they lost three board members. Is it a death kneel for mobile?
<MikeRL> Yeah I despise the media after this.
<MikeRL> Attacking a charity, not the root cause. It's highly illogical IMHO.
<Unit193> "On the left" isn't that bringing up politics a lot?  (If you mean in general.)  Ars had a few things on it, didn't read them.
<MikeRL> Click bait.
<MikeRL> It's been elevated so damn much though by the left and right.
<Unit193> Anyway, I'm Sgt Shultz, I know nothing!
<MikeRL> OK.
<MikeRL> Let me rephrase without any politics.
<MikeRL> If a company lost three key people for their mobile browser, due to a political split, are they screwed, or is recovery possible?
<Unit193> I don't see why it wouldn't be recoverable.
<MikeRL> That's my only question.
<MikeRL> Well good.
<MikeRL> I was just worried with the media trying to get ad revenue again.
<Unit193> MikeRL: You know more on the subject than I, I do not speak for this channel.
<MikeRL> Sgt. Schultz.
<Unit193> (Yes, my spelling was off, as ever. :) )
<MikeRL> I think they can make it. It's a slight issue to me, and I'll leave it at that. I was just at a crossroads due to being torn between politics and Mozilla, which I support.
<MikeRL> Thanks for clearing it up a bit.
<MikeRL> Just looking at the big picture. I don't want Mozilla to go down and the web be milked for cash.
<MikeRL> We all know what MS, Apple, and sometimes even Google will do.
<MikeRL> Anyhow, Sgt. Schultz (from Hogan's Hero's) is viewable on my local station LOL.
<Unit193> Nice!  Love that show.
<MikeRL> There has never been a successful escape from Stalag 13.
<MikeRL> Probably because nobody wants to escape - when damage can be done under the nose of an idiot Komandant.
<MikeRL> I probably misspelled something again.
<Unit193> He's the only one that wants to escape. :P
<MikeRL> LOL. Before they send him to the Eastern front.
<MikeRL> Shh. The gestapo are probably listening.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-03-28
<davido> I'm aware of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs but am unclear whether the behavior I've experienced belongs there, or elsewhere, and wonder if it would be appropriate to mention it here before filing a bug report.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-04-02
<ajsb85> Hi everybody B-)
<ajsb85> How I can install the last version of Thunderbird?
<ajsb85> I have ubuntu 15.10
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-03-30
<ricotz> ch
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, could you push your packaging changes of 52.0.2
